# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u Vinogradskoj

## MIJA 32

Drage forumašice, otvaram vam novu temu o potpomognutoj u Vinogradskoj.
Prethodnu sam zaključala, a vi, ako na prethodnoj istoimenoj temi imate nešto značajno i vrijedno što se ne treba obrisati sažmite i pošaljite nekoj od nas tri moderatorice na pp pa ćemo uvrstiti u ovaj prvi post.

I molim vas da kad pišete vodite računa o pravilima koja su istaknuta
 ovdje.

Molim da ne chatate, vjerujem da ste sve dovoljno razumne, zrele i obzirne prema svim korisnicima podforuma koji na ovoj temi traže prije svega korisne podatke.







Svima u postupcima rudarski SRETNO!!!

----------


## ninochka28

Gabi daj mi reci da li si ti zvala Vinogradsku pa ste se dogovorili za odmrzavnje ili si išla gore?

----------


## Zeena

gabi je zvala gore.  :Grin: 
zovi ih i ti pa da vidis kaj ce ti doktor reci kaj dalje. :Love:  ili si vec zvala?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Htjela sam još samo reći da nas je jako malo na forumu. Ovaj mjesec nas je na forumu u akciji samo nas 4-6 (Gabi, Ninochka, Zeena, ja, zedra, marnie...) a ipak, punkcije i transferi se događaju svakog dana.

----------


## ninochka28

Nisam zvala, prošetat ću se gore u pon...idem raditi tek u utorak.
Nazvala sam direktora da mu priopćim a on meni nek se ne živciram je
r dolazi proljeće pa ću moći malo u šumu i na livadu :Smile:  e baš me nasmijao
Da stvarno nas nema na forumu, curke di ste????

----------


## maca2

Evo ja se javljam, iako inače nisam od onih koje redovito pišu ali vas zato redovito čitam i pratim!
Ja sam u pon. gore oko 12:30 na uzv. To mi je 9. dan ciklusa, popit ću do tada 10klomifena pa se nadam da će naći nešto...

----------


## ninochka28

ajde maca2 ostani s nama da nas ima više :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

Samo da se kratko javim da dam podršku Ninochki. Draga, drži se :Love: , u ovoj priči naših života najvažnija je upornost, budi mala tvrdoglava mazgica i nemoj odustajati, ma koliko ti god teško bilo. Mi smo uvijek tu: jedna za sve, sve za jednu  :Grin: . A sad gibam s foruma da nas osoblje totalno ne zabrani zbog chatanja  :Laughing:

----------


## NikolinicaB

evo nas na novoj temi...Ninocka ajoj draga...bit ce bolje...znam da je glupo to vec slusati ali mora tako....
Gabi nam je odmah u akciji SUPER draga, Aurora ti?? Kada vadis betu???
Narnija nam je isto čekalica.....vibra~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Gabi25

ninochka :Love:  ja sam zvala gore jer mi se neda dolaziti u zg samo na dogovor i doktor me bez problema saslušao i dogovorili se sve...
ma ja idem odmah dalje obzirom da imam te smrznute js pa da odmah vidimo da li će biti šta od toga, i izbjeći ću punkciju, što mi je vrlo bitno da malo odmorim jajnike nakon ove stimulacije... 
Aurora, test????

----------


## ninochka28

Ma ja mislim da će i on mene odmah staviti u postupak jer sam sada bila na stimulaciji.ja ću svratiti tamo u pon pa ću vidjeti ali između ostalog u pon moram kontaktirati dr.Radončića iz poliklinike Vili da odem na konzultacije jer sam čula da je on između ostalog dobar imunolog a meni to upravo treba jer ja mislim da moja trombocitopenija izgleda uz neke druge stvari možda igra veliku ulogu u svemu ovom pa da vidim kaj dalje.Sada sam već malo bolje i samo čekam da dobijem m da zaokružim taj ciklus i glava gore za nove pobjede!
Aurora pa kaj je??kad bu taj test više pao?

----------


## Marina27

Ja bila danas gore i dr.T mi je rekao da ce u onih 6 postupaka ici i komifenski pa tako da znate....A gdje ce nam nas dragi dejan u svibnju?  Ja bas mislila da cu taman onda u novi stimulirani...

----------


## nina1

> Ja bila danas gore i dr.T mi je rekao da ce u onih 6 postupaka ici i komifenski pa tako da znate....


  :Shock: 




> A gdje ce nam nas dragi dejan u svibnju?  Ja bas mislila da cu taman onda u novi stimulirani...


a gdje je onaj drugi biolog kojeg trebaju imati po zakonu ?

----------


## zedra

Pa ja ovo ne mogu vjerovati??!!!
pa do kada ćemo mi biti ovce za šišanje?????
Onda ajmo svi zahtjevati samo stimulirane postupke!!
ili bojkotirati sve naše klinike (privatne ni pogledat)..
jer znamo da je klomifen smeće, da smanjuje kvlitetu j.s.,
stanjuje endometrij itd.

----------


## Gabi25

Onda sam ja iskoristila već 3 besplatna postupka :Laughing:  ovo je lakrdija... sad će mi još ovo odmrzavanje računati kao jedan besplatni i eto me, do ljeta ja potrošila svoju kvotu :Laughing: 

Maribor here I come :Grin:

----------


## zedra

Ma jel to sigurno??????
pa nisu tako rekli kad su zakon smišljali idioti...
pa prirodnjaci imaju malu uspješnost svuda u svijetu....

----------


## petra30

curke, svima vibram za lijepe vijesti
ja čekam i dalje milost institucija da se konačno dogovore kak će se ti lijekovi nabavljati. ili to ili ćemo ipak morati zatrudniti starom metodom - seksom :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Rena

Curke pozdrav svima,
Skroz sam friška u ovome svemu, i odmah na početku mog puta negativna beta, danas sam je vadila.
U totalnoj sam komi jer sam toliko pozitivno razmišljala da sam mislila da je to to, ali NIŠTA.
Niniocka (oprosti ako sam krivo napisala ime) žao mi je, ali "ono što nas ne ubija ojača nas" i idemo dalje.
Slijedeći tjedan krećem ponovo pa da vidimo kaj bude. 
 :Grin:

----------


## ninochka28

nina1 pun ti inbox,probala ti slati pp ali mi neda.Uglavnom hvala ti puno i idemo dalje :Smile:  glava gore

ne sviđa mi se kuda ovo sve ide...čitam na SD da su njima lijekove ograničili na 6 žena mjesečno što je preprestrašno :Evil or Very Mad:  :Sad: 

kada će više biti svemu ovom kraj

----------


## Zeena

uopce ne zelim komentirati ovo i za klomifenske... a kaj sa cistim prirodnjacima? vjerovatno onda i to ulazi u ovih 6.  :Rolling Eyes:  
ako je stvarno tako, onda je taj zakon jos vise u banani. mislim stvarno...  :Shock:  
sad sam ljuta ko pas!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Zeena

Aurora....  :Cekam:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Prijavljujem jedva vidljivu sjenu od 2.crte na testu. I sad idem ludit dalje do ponedjeljka...

----------


## zedra

Aurora, pa to je preeeekraaasno!!!!!!!!!!
 :Very Happy: A da se zaletiš u Sunce na jednu beticu?
Tamas bi ti ova u ponedjeljak bila kontrola duplanja!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

ma kupit ću još 1 test pa ću ponovit sutra pa ću vidjeti da li se pojačava.

----------


## zedra

Znam da te muci Choragon..
za 5000 treba 7 dana...mislim...
e, pa za tvojih 1500 bi trebalo 5 biti dovoljno....
~~~~~~~~~~ za bebooliinaaa

----------


## Zeena

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Aurora, znas da se niti ne mora podebljavati... sve ovisi o testicu... ja sam isto za betu...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora ja ću samo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za deblju crticu sutra i za lijepu betu u ponedjeljak :Love:  Držim fige da je to to :Very Happy:

----------


## vinalina

Aurora, čestitam,to je to daj mi reci za simptomčeke, pliiiiiz.

----------


## šniki

Aurora držim fige da je to to!!!!! Napravi ti i sutra testić.

----------


## ninochka28

Aurora ajde osvjetli nam obraz :Smile: 
Joj držim ti fige do neba da je to to!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, hvala na vibrama, ponovit ću test. ovaj jutrošnji sam radila u 6 još poluspavajući i uronila sam ga u malo uzorka pipi koji je bio skroz bijel od utrogestana, pa mi je nada i to da nisam smjela loviti prvi mlaz  :Smile: 

Simptomi: bilo m ije kao da ću dobit svaki čas i onda se sve smirilo prije par dana, sad tu i tamo osjetim neku napetost, ali ne cijelo vrijeme. i cervix skroz mekan, kad stavljam utriće osjetim kako se samo izgube tamo negdje, nema otpora  :Smile:

----------


## šniki

Ma nema ti veze taj Utrogestan, ništa on ne smeta, ja stvarno mislim da ak ti se je pokazala druga crtica ili plusić da je to to. Tak je i meni bilo.....sutra ti još pipi i buć i bila buš ziher.....evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ipak ništa. Ponovila sam test 8 sati kasnije i ovaj put nema više crte. To je to, čekam m.ali još nema nikakvih naznaka...

----------


## zedra

Aurora, pa razrijeđen ti je urin...
ako je manja vrijednost bete, onda će ti test  biti neg. ako nije prvi jutarnji....
panicariš, a trudna si skroz...

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora slažem se sa zedrom, tako rana trudnoća jedva da se može pokazati jutarnjim urinom a kamoli popodnevnim. Znam da ti je koma ali sad se moraš strpiti do ponedjeljka i otići izvaditi betu kako bi bila sigurna. 
Evo još malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## H2O

> i cervix skroz mekan, kad stavljam utriće osjetim kako se samo izgube tamo negdje, nema otpora


Ovo kao da sam ja pisala poslije moga transfera.Jednostavno bi prvi utrić malo gurnula,a drugi bi sam odplovio na mjesto.
Puno sreće ti želim,u betu ne sumnjam

----------


## Kadauna

slažem se s curama u vezi koncentracije HCG-a u urinu jutarnjem vs.popodne.

Koji ti je dan od punkcije? Odnosno kad ti je točno bila punkcija?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Hvala cure... ali nekako ne vjerujem... svakako ću izvadit betu u ponedjeljak ako do tad ne procurim. I stvarno je sramotno da je sad odlučeno da se klomifen računa u besplatni postupak... mislim, netko je od 10.mj. do sad mogao ispucat 4 cklusa s klomifenima računajući da se ne računaju, kad ono... Vidim Gabi da sam i ja do ljeta gotova sa svojim besplatnim tretmanima. A trebala bi ovaj mjesec u stimulirani, ni sama ne znam šta će sad biti... svakako ih zovem u pon.ujutro, ili ću otić do njih nakon vađenja bete (ako ne dobim do tad)

----------


## AuroraBlu

Danas mi je 12.dan od transfera, 15.od punkcije.

----------


## šniki

Ma da, pa ujutro je veća konc.HCG-a u urinu, pa to je rana, rana t i zato ti je popodne ispao minusić.....Koji ti je dan od transfera? i Kaj su ti vratili.....ajde, ima nade, ne posustaj....

----------


## Gabi25

Ma to je sramota, katastrofa ali tako je izgleda sve od kada je stupio na snagu ovaj zakon...
Vidiš da su sad počeli problemi sa naručivanjem tih lijekova, ajd da sam bar to izbjegla (čudno, ja uvijek svakam upadnem u najgorem trenutku) jer kako stvari stoje više neću kod nas u stimulirane- trošim svoje js a za šta????
Aurora nazovi ih u ponedjeljak sa nalazom bete pa ćeš se dogovoriti šta dalje...

----------


## kika83

Pozz cure. Često vas čitam i navijam za sve vas.
*AuroraBlu* želim ti od srca ogromnu betu u ponedjeljak, ništa nije gotovo, a crtica na testiću je crtica.
Ostalim curama želim puno sreće u daljnjim postupcima i žao mi je šta vam ovaj put nije uspjelo  :Sad: .Ali jednom mora uspjeti, doći če i naše vrijeme  :Kiss:

----------


## Zeena

Aurora, ima jos sanse... drzi nam se do ponedjeljka.  :Love: 
a hvala vam na pojasnjenju kaj znaci da je cerviks mekan... ja sam vec mislila da sam poludila kad sam ih pocela gubiti po unutra (prvobitno sam tocno osjetila di sam stavila prvoga,a sad se pogubi negdje  :Embarassed: )... 

a sto se tice zakona, meni kad dok veli da nek uzmem klomifene ja cu reci da necu... onda radje idem u prirodni (a uvijek mogu kad znam da sam u postupku uzimati ih na svoju ruku- ionako svi znamo kako se uzimaju  :Grin: )... iako mi bas to nema logike, po tome bi se onda moglo isto tako i za aih i za zene sa pcos racunati kao postupci...

----------


## Gabi25

Cure to sa gubljenjem utrića unutra se i meni događalo u prošlom postupku kad sam ih stavljala, i naravno da sam pomislila da je možda simptom :Laughing:  Ali ipak nije nažalost...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ako se klomifenski računa u postupak onda se, vjerujem, i čisti prirodnjak računa - ako dođe do punkcije. Pitat ću u ponedjeljak. *Zeena*, nadam se da se ti nećeš imati te brige!  :Smile: 
a ja maloprije mjerim temp.i nevjerojatnih 37.4 (a nisam bolesna) - mislim, da mi je od stresa.

----------


## ninochka28

> Cure to sa gubljenjem utrića unutra se i meni događalo u prošlom postupku kad sam ih stavljala, i naravno da sam pomislila da je možda simptom Ali ipak nije nažalost...


Curke ja vam isto od :Heart: stvarno želim da vam je pozitivna beta ali nemojte se obazirati na cerviks jer je i mnei bilo isto tako pa eto ništa od bete, nemojte to uzimati kao simptom,ali Aurora temperatura definitivno je simptom tako da mislim da se nemaš kaj brinuti , bit će pozitiva!

Nego dajte mi recite jer ima koja iskustva...meni je prije bete počeo neki čudan iscjedak(sukrvica) kao što sam već i bila spomenula i to traje već tri dana po kap dvije a još nisam dobila m., beta je negativna pa sam prestala uzimati utriće.nikad mi se nije događalo da mi m dolazi tako po par dana nego kad dođe onda je to odmah kako spada...jel to normalno ili bi se trebala prepasti radi nečeg? :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Zeena

Ninochka, mislim da se nemas oko cega brinuti... sve je to normalno nakon stimulacije jer tijelo svakome drugacije reagira i svaki put drugacije....  :Love: 
mene sinoc tako bolio trbuh (popoila sam si normic prije spavanja) da sam sanjala da sam se jutros probudila i da sam dobila m, iako mislim da je to vise podsvjesno jer sam ju bez utrica trebala dobiti jucer...  :Razz:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena*, vibram da je to to!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Utrići ti nemaju puno veze s ne-krvarenjem. Ako trebaš prokrvarit, prokrvarit ćeš i s njima (ja sam u 11.mj.dobila 8 dana nakon transfera, naravno uz utriće).

Meni isto još ništa od m. trebala sam je dobit prije 3 dana. Kasni mi jer je očito bio pokušaj implantacije, odnosno malo je krenulo, ali ipak ništa. Sutra ću izvadit betu ujutro i zvat ih radi dogovora za dalje.
Zapravo si mislim da mi je pametnije ići na klomifenski nego na stimulirani... jer, nek dobijem 5-6 j.s. biolog mora pogađati koje su dobitne a pola mi propada ionako. Nekako mi je i prirodnije da mi vrati 1 zametak natrag, nego 3 kao u prošlom stimuliranom.

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora meni m nikad nije krenula dok sam uzimala utriće, a trebala je tako da ni to nije baš 100%. Zadnji put mi je kasnila 4 dana a ovaj put 2 dana, sve dok uzimam utriće ona ne kreće...
Jesi ponavljala test danas? Držim fige za betu sutra :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ninochka28

Evo cure da se i ja malo danas javim....upravo pošteno procurila i zatvorila ciklus :Crying or Very sad: 

Moram priznati da ovaj put nisam dobro prihvatila poraz i da mi je danas još više koma nego u petak :Crying or Very sad:  neznam koliko snage još uopće čuči u meni za nastavak...pogotvo ako je sada ovakva situacija s tim postupcima...sada tu kao treba biti pametan i znati što je pametno, iskoristiti to sve na prirodnjake ili čuvati za stimulirane i opet naćekavati termin :Sad: 

Zaparavo uopće mi nije jasno kako oni to misle mjeriti i od kada, jer ako sada uzmu u obzir sve postupke koje smo do sada radili meni je ovo bio 5. , tako da po tome imam pravo još samo na jednom :Evil or Very Mad: 

joj ljuta sam, tužna, razočarana i sve što ide uz to....

cure molim vas neka jedna prijavi pozitivnu betu jer je to još jedino što me može malo dignuti :Cool:

----------


## Marina27

Aurora viiiiibbbbrrrrraammmm za veliku betu!!!!  Doma na kompu sam pa nemogu naci vibre.....

Meni je Kuna rekao da ukoliko sad nebude nista u prirodnjaku idemo na klomifen, mislim si ja a jok malo pa nisam ja travu pasla do sada, idem u stimulirani pa makar mi to bilo zadnje!!!!!
Ovo sa sv.d. 6 zena mjesecno!!!!!!!  Pa kaj smo mi gradani drugog reda!!! Smrad milinovic se ne libi svaki mjesec mi skinuti par tisuca s place, to je ok??????????????????????  Nismo si mi krivi niti smo si mi zeljeli da nemozemo imati bebu, prirpoda nam je tako dala!!!!!!  Zivjela pronatalitetna politika ove krasne nam domovine Hrvatske!!!!!!!!
Oprostite ali totalo sam poludjela kad sam vidjela ovo sto se dogada na svetom duhu!!!!!!!
Kakva je situacija sa ustavnom tuzbom koju je roda podnjela??????

----------


## ninochka28

Evo curke kratkog izvještaja od mene..ovaj mjesec preskačem a slijedeći mjesec idem u prirodnjak od kojeg ne očekujem ovaj put apsolutno ništa :Smile: 
pitala sam ga da li mi to ulazi u besplatni pokušaj a on je rekao da niti oni još ništa ne znaju ali da ulazi da on sigurno nebi niti jednu od nas pustio u takav postupak
malo sam ga pitala što on misli o mojim imunološkim problemima i on je rekao da sve uvijek može i nemora biti razlog i da ga jednostavno treba prestat tražit jer šanse su nam sve jednake a to je od 100 pokušaja 30 pokušaja nam može uspjeti...eto točno tim riječima :Laughing:  vrlo utješno

ne prihvaćam ja to tako lako pa eto upravo si dogovorila sastančić sa dr.Radončićem u petak pa ćemo vidjeti kako on diše :Smile: 

čekamo auroru da nam se javi...nju je T. ipak poslao na betu :Smile:

----------


## Zeena

ninochka, tako treba, samo hrabro naprijed...  :Klap: 
jednom ce uspjeti, to je sigurno, samo trebamo nastaviti pokusavati. 

ja se jos uvijek dobro drzim i pripremljena sam na sve situacije... doduse vise za onu negativnu jer ako beta bude pozitivna to bi mi definitvno bio veci sok.  :Laughing: 
da, htjela sam napisati... svaki put kad netko izvadi pozitivno iskustvo nade se i negativnih sto se tice simptoma pa mi je to postalo smijesno...  :Grin: 
a aurora... definitvno se nadamo da je to to... i cekamo s nestrpljenjem!

----------


## Marnie

Dobro jutro cure. Nisam se spajala na forum cijeli vikend i etvo lijepih, ali i loših vijesti. Nadam se da će nam se Aurora odmah javiti s betom i da će biti pozitivna  :Smile: !
Što se tiče klomifena da ulaze u besplatni postupak, pa to je katastrofa! Mislim da je i te kakva razlika da li će HZZO platiti 2 kutijice klomifena od 70 kn ili hormone od par tisuća kuna! Pa to se uopće ne bi smjelo izjednačavati, koje su to gluposti. Ok, znam da sam postupak punkcije i transfera isto košta, ali mene onda klomifenski postupci neće vidjeti. Aurora je bila rekla da će onda rađe u klomifenske postupke nego u "stvarno" stimulirane , ali ne bih to preporučila, jer sad kad sam bila u Mariboru razgovarali smo s dr. V o mojoj situaciji i mm je baš spomenuo kako sam u prirodnim postupcima (u to ubrajam i klomifene) uvijek dobivala js i imala transfer, ali je dr. V rekao da nije bitno samo dobiti js, nego ovisi kava je i njena struktura. Rekao je da se stimuliranim postupkom dobiva js koja je pogodnija za ostvarivanje trudnoće MPO-om nego kada naši prirodni hormoni stvaraju js. Uostalom, poznato je da klomifeni stanjuju endometrij (ok može se uzimati estrofem ili nešto slično) i da često stvaraju prazne folikule. 
Cure koje imate novaca odite negdje van, cure koje možete čekati (godine itd.) idite samo na stimulirane (kod nas), a ostali mogu samo moliti Boga da im ostvari najveću želju, jer naša vlada neće  :Sad: .

----------


## ninochka28

Stara moja ja se od  :Heart:  nadam i za tebe i za Auroru da ste trudne ali te sa simptomima više neću tješiti jer to je stvarno glupost :Laughing: kakvi simptomi...više ne vjerujem u simptome niti mirovanje niti išta slično...
slijedeći put život živim normala bez mirovanja, idem raditi i ako osjetim koji simptom sama ću sebe tak tresnut da bu mi se zavrtilo u glavi i onda bum stvarno imala simptom :Laughing:

----------


## jadro

ako se broji klomifenski, ja ne vidim razlog da se ne broji i čisti prirodni  :Undecided: 

svatko (pacijent) će onda platiti kutiju klomifena sam, a neka dr. piše da je čisti prirodni...jer njima je trošak punkcije, oplodnje itd. isti

ah  :Sad:

----------


## nina1

> Cure koje imate novaca odite negdje van... a ostali mogu samo moliti Boga da im ostvari najveću želju, jer naša vlada neće .


*X*

----------


## ninochka28

meni onda ostaje da molim Boga :Laughing:  ili da me strefi neki lotto

----------


## Zeena

ninochka, tak sam ja ovaj put... zato me i glava znala boljeti....  :Laughing:  ma jedini sigurni simptom je beta. bilo pozitivna bilo negativna pa se onda covjek odluci kakav je to simptom bio pms-a ili t.  :Laughing: 
a iskreno ja ne vjerujem da ce klomifeni ulaziti u onih 6, jer to definitvno nema nikakve logike... a i ovaj ce zakon pasti sigurno... doduse proci ce vremena ali bude...  :Grin:

----------


## ninochka28

Kaže dr.T. na 100 pokušaja da ostanem trudna 30 bi trebalo upaltit....znaći ak pokušavam već nekih 5 godina, onda je to 60 pokušaja i ostaje mi još 10 frula i to je to...bingo :Laughing:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ma u 13 će mi biti gotov nalaz bete, ali krenula mi je sukrvica lagano, tako da je to to. Moram se vratiti gore s nalazom bete i onda ćemo vidjeti šta dalje. Trebala bi ići u stimulirani ovaj mjesec (pitala sam doktora je li bolje klomifen ili prava stimulacija, i rekao je da je definitivno bolje ići u pravu stimulaciju i radi sluznice/endometrija, j.s.). A onda mi je sestra rekla da oni lijekove još nisu dobili!!! Dakle, trenutno je prazan hod, ne naručuju se više kod prim.gin.nego ih treba dati bolnica u kojoj se radi postupak - a vinogradska ih još nije ni dobila!

----------


## Zeena

Aurora, ma jos uvijek se nadamoooooo!  :Heart: 
ja sam definitvno napravila dobru stvar kad sam rekla mm da sakrije moje testice za t, a ja prelijena da se idem oblaciti i u ljekarnu...  :Laughing: 
a kaj se ljekova tice... ma sigurna sam da ce ih dobiti uskoro...

----------


## Marina27

> Ma u 13 će mi biti gotov nalaz bete, ali krenula mi je sukrvica lagano, tako da je to to. Moram se vratiti gore s nalazom bete i onda ćemo vidjeti šta dalje. Trebala bi ići u stimulirani ovaj mjesec (pitala sam doktora je li bolje klomifen ili prava stimulacija, i rekao je da je definitivno bolje ići u pravu stimulaciju i radi sluznice/endometrija, j.s.). A onda mi je sestra rekla da oni lijekove još nisu dobili!!! Dakle, trenutno je prazan hod, ne naručuju se više kod prim.gin.nego ih treba dati bolnica u kojoj se radi postupak - a vinogradska ih još nije ni dobila!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~
Aurora daj nam provjeri da i u Vinogradskoj nemaju istu politiku kao i na SV.Duhu 6 zena mjesecno a ostali štanga plizzzzzzzz......
 :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Moja beta je fantastičnih 5  :Rolling Eyes:  ali obavila kontr.uzv i sve je ok. Ako želim mogu u stimulirani (dobila sam protokol) - ako uspijem doć do lijekova. Doc.je samo rekao da ne zna što bi mi rekao, da se ništa još ne zna, da su oni dobili (ali još nije fizički stiglo do bolnice) 100 ampula menopura  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  za cijeli mjesec... Dakle, ne za 6, nego za 3 žene. Fantastično nam je u ovoj državi!!!

----------


## Marina27

> Moja beta je fantastičnih 5 ali obavila kontr.uzv i sve je ok. Ako želim mogu u stimulirani (dobila sam protokol) - ako uspijem doć do lijekova. Doc.je samo rekao da ne zna što bi mi rekao, da se ništa još ne zna, da su oni dobili (ali još nije fizički stiglo do bolnice) 100 ampula menopur za cijeli mjesec... Dakle, ne za 6, nego za 3 žene. Fantastično nam je u ovoj državi!!!


 

Zao mi je  :Love: , sad brzo u ovaj stimulirani za bingo prije nego se zahukta ovaj uzas!!!!
 :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  100 menopura za jedan mjesec!!!!!!!!
Mislim da bi Roda trebala organizirati neku konferenciju za novinare i obznaniti javnosti kako nas super Milinovic lijeci!!! A moram priznati da se tih 100 menopura mjesecno nigdje ne navodi u novom zakonu!!! Uzasno me razbjesnjuje taj lik!!!

----------


## Zeena

Aurora,  :Love:  ja se prevarila u svakom mom filing za vas cure... bas mi je zao... :Sad: 
a ovo s menopurima...  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Marnie

> Moja beta je fantastičnih 5  ali obavila kontr.uzv i sve je ok. Ako želim mogu u stimulirani (dobila sam protokol) - ako uspijem doć do lijekova. Doc.je samo rekao da ne zna što bi mi rekao, da se ništa još ne zna, da su oni dobili (ali još nije fizički stiglo do bolnice) 100 ampula menopura  za cijeli mjesec... Dakle, ne za 6, nego za 3 žene. Fantastično nam je u ovoj državi!!!


 
AuroraBlu, baš mi je žao  :Sad: . 
Ajme meni, dođe mi da se preselim iz ove države! 100 menopura...a što je recimo s ženama koj koriste gonale, kojima menopur ne odgovara za stimulaciju?!? S takvom politikom ću ja svojih 6 besplatnih postupaka isoristiti negdje do penzije,ako i tada uspijem doći na red za hormone...
Da, baš sam malo surfala po pravilnicima HZZO-a nakon što su naši dr-i rekli da klomifenski ulaze u besplatne postupke i u odluci HZZO-a lijepo piše da se 6 besplatnih postupaka odnosi na lijekove menopura i gonala, tako da bi trebalo napomenuti dr-ima da ćemo se buniti ako nam klomifenske budu računali kao besplatne postupke. Jedino ako HZZO ne donese u međuvremenu neku novu odluku...

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora baš mi je žao :Love: 
Ovo za menopure neću komentirati jer mi fali smajlićkojibljuje

zeena pa nemoj se ti ljutiti što ti mi govorimo naša negativna iskustva, meni bi bilo drago da mi netko kaže- čuj na to i to se kod simptoma nemoj oslanjati, tak je i meni bilo a beta negativna. Samo želimo pomoći :Love:

----------


## MIJA 32

Aurora :Love:

----------


## maca2

Evo ja dans bila na uzv nakon 10 klomifena.Nadala sam se da ću dobiti barem 2-3 folikula kad ono 5komada!  :Shock: 
Iako kaže dr. još je rano za išta reći - tko zna kakvi su. Sada si 3 dana trebam davati po ampulu gonala, pa u čet. opet na uzv. Ovo sada ispada kao neki polustim.postupak.
Pitala dr.T za to broji li se klomifenski u ovih 6 pokušaja - kaže da još ništa ne zna, što se njega tiče on ih ne će brojiti dok ne dođe dopis da mora, ali kaže da sve zavisi o tome kako će nam to naši soc. ginekolozi brojiti jer nam oni daju uputnici ua IVF/ICSI/AIH...po tome sam ja  jedan postupak potrošila prošli mj. kada sam imala prazni folikul ali su mi ipak uzeli uputnicu za ICSi jer su radili punkciju! :Evil or Very Mad:  Stvarno se nadam da nije tako.
Stvarno sam ljuta i razočarana, da sam znala da će tako biti čekala bih još mjesec-dva na pravi stimulirani a ne ovo.
Čula sam da je sestra rekla jednoj, curi kad je ova ostala šokirana da nema injekcija u bolnici ( i to samo 100kom ), da može sama kupiti injekcije a zatim tražiti povrat novca od HZZO-a. Tako će se vjerojatno i raditi, samo treba imati par tisuća kuna za ljekove i onda čekati još par mjeseci na povrat novca - ako ga i dobijemo!
Idem sada tražiti upute za pikanje gonala - prošli put sam si sama pikala menopure pa ću valjda uspjeti i ovo ( kažu da je još jednostavnije ).

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ti polustimulirani se broje kao iskorišteni postupci, meni se brojao na VV ( znači klomifen i 10 gonala)

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Maca*, kad si danas bila gore? Meni je rekla sestra i nazvala sam hzzo, gdje su mi to potvrdili, iako nekako nerado... kao, to ne bi trebala postati praksa. Zamislite, vikala je na mene, da kako moja bolnica nije u stanju naručiti lijekove za svoje potrebe?!  Ja sam joj rekla da mislim da nije bolnica kriva za to...  Uglavnom, evo vam 2 broja hzzo koja sam baš dobila za postavljanje ovog pitanja:* 4572-146 i 4573-521*

----------


## nina1

mislim, znali smo i prije da nam zakon i zdravstvena reforma neće ništa dobroga donjeti ali ovo je već sad prevršilo svaku mjeru ...

----------


## pettra

lijep pozdrav svima! 

zamolila bih vas ako mi netko može poslati broj na koji se direktno mogu naručiti kod dr. T.

puuno hvala unaprijed

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena*, daj nas razveseli sutra!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

> mislim, znali smo i prije da nam zakon i zdravstvena reforma neće ništa dobroga donjeti ali ovo je već sad prevršilo svaku mjeru ...


Potpisujem u potpunosti, ovo je prevršilo svaku mjeru... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## maca2

> *Maca*, kad si danas bila gore? Meni je rekla sestra i nazvala sam hzzo, gdje su mi to potvrdili, iako nekako nerado... kao, to ne bi trebala postati praksa.


Bila sam goree oko 13h, ako si i ti bila tada onda si ti ta cura koja je pričala sa sestrom o ljekovima - ja sam sjedila u čekaonici pa sam čula razgovor.
Za klomifene sam dobila recept od soc.ginekologa, ali gonale sam sama kupila i ne mislim tražiti povrat novca za 3 komada - posebice ne ako će mi onda to računati kao stimulirani pokušaj.Da sam znala za ovo kupila bih si sama i klomifene  :Evil or Very Mad: .
Sve mi se čini da će se svaka uputnica za IVF računati kao postupak bez obzira na stimulaciju  :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Da, to sam bila ja gore oko 13h. Za gonale samo traži račun na tvoje ime da možeš prijaviti sljedeće godine za povrat poreza. Ako nisi tražila, možeš i naknadno otići u ljekarnu gdje si ih kupila, reci im datum kad je to bilo i oni će ti to naći i ponoviti ga s tvojim imenom.

----------


## Zeena

i treba oib za ljekove na R1 u ljekarni...  :Grin: 
ma znate sto, meni se cini da definitvno nece biti nista takvoga sto se tice postupaka... ok, na stimulirane cemo cekati na red ali nema teorije da nam odbrojavaju sve skupa neki broj postupaka... tako da uopce nemojte o tome ni razmisljati jer nema teorije da to bude istinito... jedino mogu u klinici imati neki krajni broj posupaka godisnje koje smiju odraditi da im bude placeno ali je to njihova stvar vise nego nasa... nemojte si s time razbijati glavu jer su to samo glasnine i svaki put je drugacije... 
a kaj se tice polustimuliranog ne broji se ako si sam platis ljekove sto je pametnije jer za 3 komada se ne ispalti potrositi jedan cijeli stimulirani. (ni klomifen se ne broji jer nije lijek za ovakvu vrstu stimulacije  :Smile:  jer ga svaki ginekolog moze prepisati bilo kojoj zeni, a da nema problema s plodnoscu) 

ja se uopce ne brinem... bude to sve ok... ionako su nam vec sve zakomplicirali pa se valjda sad ljudi svega boje... ali cini mi se da gore nemoze...  :Rolling Eyes: 

ps. hvala Aurora... mozda i budem... u svakom slucaju se javim s rezultatima (iako ne znam za koliko ce mi nalazi bete biti brzo gotovi, mozda cu morati cekati do 13, 14 kako oni imaju praksu...  :Cool: , sve ovisi kolko cu biti ujutro azurna da odem to obaviti.... nekako mi se ne da...  :Embarassed: )

----------


## ksena28

> ma znate sto, meni se cini da definitvno nece biti nista takvoga sto se tice postupaka... ok, na stimulirane cemo cekati na red ali nema teorije da nam odbrojavaju sve skupa neki broj postupaka... tako da uopce nemojte o tome ni razmisljati jer nema teorije da to bude istinito... jedino mogu u klinici imati neki krajni broj posupaka godisnje koje smiju odraditi da im bude placeno ali je to njihova stvar vise nego nasa... nemojte si s time razbijati glavu jer su to samo glasnine i svaki put je drugacije...


evo još jedne naivke.  :Rolling Eyes: 

ma da, žene, najbolje da ne razmišljate o ničemu, ne izlazite na glasanje, ne čitate zakone koji se vas tiču, ma u biti najbolje da ne čitate ni novine, ne gledajte ni vijesti, ne čitajte forume jer ... bit će sve ok, samo treba razmišljati pozitivno i jupi hepi! i  :Very Happy: 

*mislim stvarno!!!!!!!!!*  :Evil or Very Mad: 

cilj ovog zakona o MPOu i brojnih pravilnika, koje svi tumače različito, možda nije da se MPO u Hrvatskoj potpuno ukine, ali jest da nas se natjera na odlazak izvan RH, tko može, jer usluga ovdje nije na razini! nije mi cilj nikoga plašiti, ali je činjenica da se štedi, štedi se na nema jer bi štednja primjerice na onkološkim bolesnicima bila na udaru šire javnosti, ovdje se sve trpa pod kapu "katoličkih ideala" pa spin još i prolazi.

----------


## Zeena

ksena28, ne shvacam u kojem segmentu mog posta si se osjetila ponukano da me vrijedas?  :Shock:  jer ja jako dobro znam sto ovaj zakon ne nudi i definitvno ljuti i mene,ali opet ne gledam to na taj nacin, to je samo moje misljenje ,a stvari ce ici dalje mislili mi pozitivno ili negativno... a ako mislimo negativno onda je najbolje u startu odustati od svega jer ionako onda nema smisla, zar ne?  :Rolling Eyes: 
i ne kuzim kako jos do sada nisi skuzila da nasa drzava stedi na *svim* segmentima sto se tice zdravstva, a mi to sve skupo placamo....

----------


## arkica

Cure, nama stvarno ne gine jedan odijel na Vrapču!!! Sve ovo sa novim zakonom je strahota!!!

Aurora,   :Love:

----------


## ksena28

zeena, naivan ti je post, žao mi je što te to boli, ali je tako, no to nije vrijeđanje nego činjenice. evo zašto:

na ovom forumu već dugo vremena postoji grupa ljudi koja upozorava na nelogičnosti ovog zakona, a s druge strane tu je i grupa cura kojoj je zakon "takav kakav jest" i "nema veze bitno da se hopsa i čeka postupke pa makar i za 9, 10, 11 ili 12 mjeseci" 

da se prvi dio žena s ovog foruma odmah po donošenju ovog zakona s tim pomirio i kako kažeš "mislio pozitivno" sad bi bilo puno gore, jer je zakon u svom prvotnom obliku bio puno gori, mada je ova situacija sad nešto najgore što nam je ministar i njegova klika mogla priprediti.

i ako svi budemo razmišljali pozitivno ništa se neće promijeniti!

----------


## NikolinicaB

curice moje sta reći osim držte se...mislimo na vas sve....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena*, :Cekam:  Si išla vadit betu?

*Arkica*, sretno sutra na punkciji!

----------


## arkica

> uopce ne zelim komentirati ovo i za klomifenske... a kaj sa cistim prirodnjacima? vjerovatno onda i to ulazi u ovih 6.  
> ako je stvarno tako, onda je taj zakon jos vise u banani. mislim stvarno...  
> sad sam ljuta ko pas!


Curke, opet se vraćam na ovu temu!!! Da li to znaći da i inseminacije ulaze u ovih 6 postupaka?!?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Arkica, ne zna se ništa! Jučer sam pitala doktora i rekao je da uopće ništa ne znaju pa da je glupo i da on nagađa. Dakle, ne zna se niti kad će stići tih 100 ampula, niti za koji period je predviđen, da li će imati određenu mjesečnu kvotu, niti što ulazi u 6 besplatnih... dakle, ama baš ništa opet ne znaju, kao što je bilo u 8.i 9.mjesecu kad se nije radilo.
Ja sam ga čak nadobudno pitala da li je čuo da se razmatra mogućnost zamrzavanja zametaka u nekim slučajevima (1 od tih slučajeva koji je meni interesantan, je bio da pacijentica ima navršenih 40 g.). Odgovorio mi je da uopće nema smisla na razgovaramo o naklapanjima, jer da se stvarno NIŠTA ne zna.

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora zeena nas malo drži u neizvjesnosti pa je tek sad otišla izvaditi betu...
A ovo postaje sve gore i gore, kad naši doktori ništa ne znaju kako ćemo mi znati :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## arkica

Aurora,  hvala za info!!! Sutra mi je punkcija....Cure, držite se!!!

----------


## Marnie

> evo još jedne naivke. 
> 
> ma da, žene, najbolje da ne razmišljate o ničemu, ne izlazite na glasanje, ne čitate zakone koji se vas tiču, ma u biti najbolje da ne čitate ni novine, ne gledajte ni vijesti, ne čitajte forume jer ... bit će sve ok, samo treba razmišljati pozitivno i jupi hepi! i 
> 
> *mislim stvarno!!!!!!!!!* 
> 
> cilj ovog zakona o MPOu i brojnih pravilnika, koje svi tumače različito, možda nije da se MPO u Hrvatskoj potpuno ukine, ali jest da nas se natjera na odlazak izvan RH, tko može, jer usluga ovdje nije na razini! nije mi cilj nikoga plašiti, ali je činjenica da se štedi, štedi se na nema jer bi štednja primjerice na onkološkim bolesnicima bila na udaru šire javnosti, ovdje se sve trpa pod kapu &quot;katoličkih ideala&quot; pa spin još i prolazi.


Ksena28, evo ja sam jedna od žena koja je od početka bila svjesna koliko je loš ovaj zakon, koja je išla na prosvjede i koja će u 3. mjesecu poslati razglednicu iz Maribora ministru, iako se ovaj zakon malo mene dira, jer i tako prije nisam mogla ići na stimulirane postupke zbog užasno viskokog FSH, a vjerojatno niti u Mariboru neću imati ništa za krioprezervaciju. Ali svjesna sam da je ovo užasno loše za sve ostale parove i možda za moju buduću djecu (ako Bog da, jer Hrvatska neće) i trudim se tu nešto promijeniti u okviru mojih mogućnosti. Htjela sam ti reći da razumijem žene koje žele razmišljati pozitivno, jer nemaju drugog izbora. Nemaju novaca da odu u Maribor i nemaju političke snage da utječu na promjene. Relanost je da nam je država u krizi, praktički pred kolapsom i da HZZO štedii na sve strane, pa tako i na onkološkim bolesnicima, vjeruj mi, imam osobni doživljaj gdje su nam na institutu za tumore rekli da nemaju novaca, nemaju mjesta i da odvedemo suprugovu mamu doma da umre. I onda razumijem (ali ne odobravam) da kada se tako nešto događa da smo mi MPO slučajevi na margini interesa ove države i HZZO-a i jedino što nam preostaje je da se borimo svim snagama koliko možemo i budemo pozitivni.Iskreno, ako ovaj zakon padne moći ćemo "zamrzavati" embrije, ali pitanje je koliko će bolnice imati novaca za besplatne MPO postupke. I opet će žene koje nemaju love za privatnike izvući deblji kraj...Srry svima na dugom pismu.Zeena želim da ti se tvoj pozitivni stav isplati i da nam uskoro javiš veliku betu!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ma da, sve je relativno... tako je i naš problem "sitnica", kad ga usporediš s onkologijom, ili još gore, s dječjom onkologijom... Sranje je svuda, gdje god se okreneš, i nismo iznimka. A dok je primitivaca na vlasti, kao što su bandić, kerum, milinović... ne može se ništa mijenjati. Pa sjetimo se one fantastične HRT-ove emisije u kojoj su govorili svi relevantni europski mpo stručnjaci - pametnom ministru bi samo to bilo dovoljno da se zapita nije li napravio grešku. Dakle, protiv takvih se ne može argumentima. Takvima je najbitnije da oni ostanu u pravu, je njihovo pobijedilo, a za posljedice ih nije briga. To je sorta ljudi bez imalo savjesti, ljudi s greškom, i zato ih se ne može ni pozvati ni na kakvu humanost ili emocije.

----------


## lastavica1979

Bok curke jel mogu zamolit jednu od vas koje ce ic gore da pitaju kad idu na godisnji za Uskrs,jer ja jos 3 mjesec pijem Eutirox i onda se nadam da ce se moja stitnjaca dovest u red pa da znam kad da planiram nazvat za postupak,hvala

----------


## AuroraBlu

Lastavica, pa nazovi i pitaj ih, 3787-689. Znam samo da u 5.mjesecu neće radit jer nema biologa.

----------


## Zeena

ja opet nosim lose vijesti...  ja ne da imam jednu nulu nego 2... 0,0 :Laughing: 
ali zvala sam gore pa idem u prirodnjak pa kako bude...  :Grin: 

imala sam ja neki filing da nista od toga pa nisam bas pretjerano ni tuzna ni uzrujana...  :Cool:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Pa stvarno  :Sad:  !!! Jel ikome još uspjeva?!?! Baš mi je žao... Zeena, ideš u čisti prirodnjak?

----------


## Zeena

a kaj da covjek radi... uspjeva aurora, samo treba malo srece...  :Wink: 
ma da cisti prirodnjak, da vidimo kak je to...  :Cool:

----------


## Marnie

Zeena, žao mi je  :Sad: . Drago mi je da si i dalje pozitivna! Držim fige za prirodnjak  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Nene2

> Relanost je da nam je država u krizi, praktički pred kolapsom i da HZZO štedii na sve strane, pa tako i na onkološkim bolesnicima,.. I onda razumijem (ali ne odobravam) da kada se tako nešto događa da smo mi MPO slučajevi na margini interesa ove države i HZZO-a i jedino što nam preostaje je da se borimo svim snagama koliko možemo i budemo pozitivni.Iskreno, ako ovaj zakon padne moći ćemo "zamrzavati" embrije, ali pitanje je koliko će bolnice imati novaca za besplatne MPO postupke. I opet će žene koje nemaju love za privatnike izvući deblji kraj...


Oprostite što upadam, ali tema me jako zanima i voljela bih da se preseli na podforum Građani i građanke protiv MPO zakona, koji nam je zamro i čini mi se da otpor prema zakonu nestaje, i to je ono što me šokira svaki puta iznova. I iako imam dijete i u krajnjem slučaju mogu priuštiti odlazak u inozemstvo, ne mogu se pomiriti sa stvarnošću da se ikoga, a posebno pacijente, u ovoj državi obilježava, da im se nudi liječenje koje nije u skladu sa svjetskim standardima i time se njihovom zdravlju i mogućnosti dobivanja djeteta nanosi nepopravljiva šteta.

Ako zatvorimo oči pred svime onda ćemo živjeti u mraku, i zaludu nam sva pozitiva ako bacamo svoje neobnovljive j. stanice i nadamo se čudu. Naravno, bit će među nama sretnica koje će ostajati trudne usprkos svim lošim omjerima, ali dugoročno moramo biti svjesne da smo mi, trenutno neplodni u HR, uništena generacija u smislu ljudskih prava i prava pacijenata. Jer nikoga se ne ponižava obvezom psihološkog i pravnog savjetovanja kao nas, i nikome se ne nudi substandardni način liječenja kao najbolji.

I svjesna sam ja itekako krize koja postoji, i ne bih se nikako uspoređivala s drugim kategorijama bolesnika i unaprijed bih pristala da se sve usmjeri na bolesnu djecu. Ali, ne dozvoljavam da me se laže kad svi dokazi govore suprotno. Znači da najveći problem nije financiranje postupaka, nego zakon koji polako uništava MPO. A troškovi ovakvih postupaka u kojima se nekakvim polustimulacijama dobije par stanica i veselje je ako se uopće dođe do transfera, u konačnosti će ispasti puno veći. Plus oplodnja odmrznutih j.stanica koja jako puno košta, čak 3 puta više od odmrzavanja zametaka, a uspjeh i same znate- 2 trudnoće u 6mj.

Naravno da u postupku treba biti pozitivan i nadati se, ali ja vas pitam što će biti kada sasvim utihne glas pobune, kad više ksena28 i svi mi ostali koji još uvijek ne želimo biti tihi, to ipak postanemo. Ostat će samo mrak, a svi će misliti da je svjetlo.


I moderatorice, oprostite i brišite me ako nije za ovu temu.

----------


## Zeena

eto sto ja napravi jednim komentarom... :Rolling Eyes:   necu vise, obecajem. :Grin:  
nego hvala na rijecima potpore, ali bas sam si zacudujuce to sve mirno primila od pocetka tako da se divim samoj sebi kako mogu biti sabrana kad je potrebno :Cool:  (ovo se sad odnosi samo na moj neuspjeli postupak, da ne bi netko krivo pomislio...  :Grin: ).

----------


## Marnie

Nene2, mislim da nije ok da me citiraš kako tebi odgovara, odnosno da izvučeš one djelove koji tebi odgovaraju za tvoj komentar i obrišeš ostatak mog citata koji ti ne odgovara. Eto, to je dokaz kako ljudi kada čitaju nečija mišljenja samo vide ono što žele vidjeti. Ja sam na početku svog posta naglasila da sam aktivna što se tiče borbe protiv ovog zakona kojeg stvarno smatram jako lošim.Nisam se javljala za novine i TV, jer nisam slučaj kojem direktno zakon šteti, ali sam išla na prosvjede, jer smatram kao i ti da nas se diskriminirajuće tretira. Samo sam htjela dati podršku curama koje su i dalje pozitivne, kako ne bi postale ogorčene, jer se bitke bolje vode bez ogorčenosti  :Smile: . Moje mišljenje da je financiranje i te kakav problem i da ćemo se jednom kada ovaj grozan zakon padne (a sigurno hoće, jer tisuće parova i njihove rodbine više neće glasati za "zna se" koga), na žalost, ponovno suočiti s novim problemima nedostatka novaca za unaprijeđenje BMPO-a u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## Zeena

:Love: Marnie istina nikada nije jednostavna... istina je da su nas sa zakonom grdno unazadili, a isto je tako istina da taj problem nece nestati sam od sebe, a istina je da se stedi na svim pacijentima u bilo kojem segmentu zdravstva , a opet je istina da nam u postupcima takvima kakvi nazalost jesu pozitiva moze samo pomoci... 
zato zemske moje, najveca je istina da svi mislimo isto (iako sam srela curu koja je u mpo vodama i kojoj je ovaj zakon skroz dobar, dapace bolji...  :Shock: ) pa nema svrhe raspravljati o svemu tome... ne na ovoj temi. :Grin:  
pa eto svima jedna  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Nene2

> Nene2, mislim da nije ok da me citiraš kako tebi odgovara, odnosno da izvučeš one djelove koji tebi odgovaraju za tvoj komentar i obrišeš ostatak mog citata koji ti ne odgovara. Eto, to je dokaz kako ljudi kada čitaju nečija mišljenja samo vide ono što žele vidjeti. Ja sam na početku svog posta naglasila da sam aktivna što se tiče borbe protiv ovog zakona kojeg stvarno smatram jako lošim.Nisam se javljala za novine i TV, jer nisam slučaj kojem direktno zakon šteti, ali sam išla na prosvjede, jer smatram kao i ti da nas se diskriminirajuće tretira. Samo sam htjela dati podršku curama koje su i dalje pozitivne, kako ne bi postale ogorčene, jer se bitke bolje vode bez ogorčenosti . Moje mišljenje da je financiranje i te kakav problem i da ćemo se jednom kada ovaj grozan zakon padne (a sigurno hoće, jer tisuće parova i njihove rodbine više neće glasati za &quot;zna se&quot; koga), na žalost, ponovno suočiti s novim problemima nedostatka novaca za unaprijeđenje BMPO-a u Hrvatskoj.


 Citirala sam dio na koji se odnosio moj komentar- a to je da nije najveći problem u krizi, nego u zakonu.  Krivo mi je da si shvatila da je moj post napad na tebe. Ne razumijem zašto bi bio? Naravno da treba biti pozitivan. Ali isto tako trebamo se boriti za svoja prava. Jedno ne isključuje drugo.

----------


## Gabi25

Cure, nažalost istina je ovo što zeena kaže- postoje cure koje prolaze kroz mpo i nemaju pojma o novom zakonu ni kakav je bio prije, njima je ovo skroz ok jer iako se tvrdilo da nema zamrzavanja ipak ga ima :Shock:  Meni je nepojmljivo da netko tko prolazi kroz sve ovo ne zna osnovne informacije, nije se raspitao i zapravo ga sve to ne zanima... Ima cura koje ne znaju ni osnovne pojmove mpo-a, ni koliko smo zakinuti ovim zakonom.
Meni je to jako tužno i sve dok se sami ne trgnemo i počnemo boriti za svoja prava neće to nitko umjesto nas učiniti...  :Sad:  Jer njima je dobro i zašto bi se bilo šta trebalo mijenjati...
A kad dođem s posla idem pisati predsjedniku :Grin:

----------


## nina1

*svima* zakon ne valja 
borba za dijete u MPO je teška i mukotrpna, barem za većinu
iz svog trenutnog depresivnog stanja razumijem da netko želi razmišljati pozitivno
ako se netko želi boriti neka se bori
ako netko želi staviti glavu u pijesak neka stavi (iako ponekad sebe uhvatim da sam bijesna na takve i to mi je totalno neshvatljivo )
neću nikome suditi ...

----------


## Marnie

ma sve 5, drago mi je da smo tu sve osvještene žene  :Smile: . I da, ja sam već počela pisati pismo neki dan Josipoviću na što me je inspirirao baš njegov govor koji si Nene2 stavila na podforum "građani i građanke protiv MPO zakona"  :Smile: .

----------


## Nene2

Smajlić koji grli! (ne mogu uopće doći do smajlića danas!)  Svim curama sretno u postupcima~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Sretno nam svima bilo! Ja ipak ne moram ići kupovati menopure jer su ih danas dobili, tako da sutra ujutro idem po njih, a popodne se počinjem pikati!!!

----------


## Marnie

Odlična vijest AuroraBlu!

----------


## nina1

> Sretno nam svima bilo! Ja ipak ne moram ići kupovati menopure jer su ih danas dobili, tako da sutra ujutro idem po njih, a popodne se počinjem pikati!!!


ne idem sad u postupak ali me živo zanima  što će biti s onima koji trebaju gonale, kao npr ja zbog povišenog lh
sretno AuroraBlu !

----------


## Zeena

> Sretno nam svima bilo! Ja ipak ne moram ići kupovati menopure jer su ih danas dobili, tako da sutra ujutro idem po njih, a popodne se počinjem pikati!!!


jeeeeeeeej bas mi je drago! ja sam si poklonila danas posjet frizeru... da se kakti malo utjesim...

----------


## Gabi25

Evo da konačno prijavim jednu vinogradsku trudnicu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Cura sa kojom sam se sretala na uzv gore, išla je na kombinaciju klomifena i gonala, dobila 3js, 2 oplođene i 3. dan vraćene, jedan 8-stanični i jedan 4-stanični. Beta 12dpt 37,5 pa zatim 14dpt 66,50 i danas, 18 dpt 255, lijepo raste i dupla se...
Ipak ima trudnica gore ali nam se ne javljaju... :Very Happy:

----------


## zedra

Gabi25, ova vijest nam je svima, sigurna sam, uljepšala jutro.

----------


## Zeena

naravno da gore ima trudnica... ali bas je lijepo cuti ovakav primjer... :Heart:   mislim da je curka koja je bila samnom pitala za njihov postotak uspjesnosti... rekli su da je slican bilo kojoj drugoj klinici, ali da im se zna dogoditi da ljudi dodu na mpo a poslije se uopce ne jave jel uspjelo ili nije... :Shock:  meni se cini da je to jako neodgovorno od tih ljudi... a pretpostavka (moja) je da im je ocito uspjelo pa kao nemaju vise veze s klinikom, ili da nije i da nece dalje ni probavati... 

ja se nadam da ce meni poplava uskoro krenuti...  :Grin:

----------


## Marina27

Bas je divno cuti takvu lijepu vijest da ima vise trudnica gore, odmah mi je dan lijepsi!Nekad si mislim da bi trebali imati neki pano ili nekaj na kaj bi izvjesili neku tipa polugodisnju/godisnju statistiku uspjesnosti i slikice mpo beba iz vinogradske.... :Yes: 
Nocas sam sanjala dr.T, sjedile smo u hodniku, a on nam je donio pokazati prvu bebu rodenu koja je zaceta na odjelu mpo u vinogradskoj!!!  I rekao vidite da je savrsena!!!  Totalno sam poludila!!!!  Vrapce here I come....

----------


## nina1

> Nekad si mislim da bi trebali imati neki pano ili nekaj na kaj bi izvjesili neku tipa polugodisnju/godisnju statistiku uspjesnosti i slikice mpo beba iz vinogradske.....


da slažem se ... tako imaju na VV i to mi se jako svidjelo ... prošlo im je već godina kako rade , stvarno bi mogli izbaciti van neku statistiku ...

----------


## vinalina

Aha, pa da ministar to uzme u svoju korist,

" Eto vidite kolika je uspješnost, pa tu sve vrvi od djece i trudnoće, velim ja dovoljan je samo stisak ruke i topla riječ!!!"

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Arkica* nam je jutros bila na punkciji... čekamo da se javi... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## arkica

Evo i mene da prijavim stanje poslije punkcije: Kombinacijom Klomifena i Menopura, dobila sam 3 folikula i od toga 2 jajajne stanice!!! Sutra ujutro zovem da provjerim da li se dijele....

Vibrirajte za mene i moje zametke!!!  :Smile: 

Tako mi je drago za tu curu.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Arkica*, super!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A kakva je bila kombinacija menopura i klomifena? To je bilo bez suprefacta?

----------


## AuroraBlu

PS. si dobila anesteziju?

----------


## arkica

Pila sam Klomifene 5 dana (po 2 tablete dnevno). Onda sam imala pauzu od 1 dana. I nakon toga sam primila 3 Menopura (svaki dan po jedan).

E i dobila sam neki koktelčić ljekova...

----------


## Marina27

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Arkicu i njene 2 j.s.!!!!!!

----------


## maca2

> Pila sam Klomifene 5 dana (po 2 tablete dnevno). Onda sam imala pauzu od 1 dana. I nakon toga sam primila 3 Menopura (svaki dan po jedan).
> 
> E i dobila sam neki koktelčić ljekova...


Ovakvu  stimulaciju i ja imam - osim što imam gonale umjesto  menopura. Nadam se isto tako dobrom rezultatu kao kod tebe  :Smile: 
Koliko ti je bio endometrij nakon stimulacije, znači na zadnjem uzv i jesu ti folikuli bile podjednake veličine? Koji dan ciklusa si dobila štopericu, a kada je bila aspiracija?* Znam, zatrpala sam te pitanjima  :Rolling Eyes: , sve me zanima jer smo u sličnoj situaciji ...

----------


## Zeena

arkica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za js!

----------


## arkica

> Koliko ti je bio endometrij nakon stimulacije, znači na zadnjem uzv i jesu ti folikuli bile podjednake veličine? Koji dan ciklusa si dobila štopericu, a kada je bila aspiracija?*


Na 12 dc endometrij mi je bio 8mm, a folikuli 21mm, 20mm, 19mm. Štopericu sam primila 12 dc u 21:15h, a aspiracija je bila 14dc u 9:15h.

Sretno ti!!!

----------


## arkica

Cure, sad sam se sjetila!!! 

Mislim da sam kod prvog stimuliranog samo na Menopurima) trošila Utrogestane između punkcije i transfera. Sad mi dr. nije ništa prepisao. Kakva su vaša iskustva?

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ninochka28

ej curke eto i mene...počela raditi i kaos...nemam više vremena niti svratiti na forum :Sad: 
zeena baš mi je žao kaj ti nije uspjelo ali bude :Heart: 
arkica nek ti je sa srećom i naka se više nekaj oplodi :Cool: 

kada će neka kava pasti curke?
vidim da nam svima treba oduška malo...ovaj nas je zakon unazadio totalka pa barem da uz kavu kujemo planove protiv dotičnog gospona :Smile: 
tko ima face profil curke molim vas pridružite se i postanite obožavatelji ovog linka
http://www.facebook.com/zakon.o.umje...plodnji?ref=mf

----------


## ninochka28

eh da zaboravih vam reći...ja došla sva pokisla sa bolovanja prazne buše a kad ono novost...čak dvije kolegice trudne :Laughing:

----------


## ninochka28

> Cure, sad sam se sjetila!!! 
> 
> Mislim da sam kod prvog stimuliranog samo na Menopurima) trošila Utrogestane između punkcije i transfera. Sad mi dr. nije ništa prepisao. Kakva su vaša iskustva?


samo ti uzimaj oralno 3x1 (sigurno ti je zaboravio napomenuti ali to je standard mislim)

----------


## Gabi25

Ja isto mislim da je standardno utrogestan 3x1 oralno između punkcije i transfera. I andol 100 jednu dnevno. 
ninochka ajoj :Sad:  mogu misliti kak si se osjećala kad si to čula
sva sreća da sa mnom rade skoro sve žene ili pred penziju ili same pa nemam još i takvih šokova :Laughing: 

arkice sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ninochka28

> Ja isto mislim da je standardno utrogestan 3x1 oralno između punkcije i transfera. I andol 100 jednu dnevno. 
> ninochka ajoj mogu misliti kak si se osjećala kad si to čula
> sva sreća da sa mnom rade skoro sve žene ili pred penziju ili same pa nemam još i takvih šokova
> 
> arkice sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


samo sam se slatko nasmijala jer ih je bilo strah mi to reći :Laughing: 
ma brate mili neka im je sa srećom...meni drago...budu se i one zbog mene veselile valjda uskoro :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ajme, i kod mene na poslu 2 nove trudnice... a ove moje najbliže kolegice su mi s laganom nelagodom to rekle, meni isto bilo smješno  :Smile: 
*Ninochka*, idem sad pogledati fejs.
*Arkica*, samo ti kako su ti cure rekle: utriće oralno i aspirin

----------


## arkica

Curke, hvala!!! I ja sam na Face-u...

----------


## Marnie

*Arkica*, šaljem vibrice za tvoje malečke da se lijepo dijele  :Very Happy: !!!!! I meni je prošli put dr. zaboravio reći da koristim utrogestan i andol100 do transfera, ali mi je sestra napomenula prije odlaska doma.

----------


## maca2

Bok curke!
Ja jutros bila na uzv, došla u 8h i ugodno se iznenadila što nije bilo uopće gužve - samo jedna cura prije mene  :Grin: .
Situacija je ovakva: 12.dan ciklusa, 10 klomifena i 3 menopura - 8 folikula veličine od 15-18mm, endometrij 7,3. Dr. kaže da je dobro pa sam onda i ja  :Very Happy:  !
Još po jedan gonala danas i sutra, u subotu štoperica a u pon. aspiracija.

Još jedna informacija - tražila choragon po cijelom gradu i na kraju ga jedva našla u jednoj maloj ljekarni kod Petrove, kažu da ga je jako teško naći jer će ga zamijeniti nekom dr. injekcijom - koja će naravno biti i  skuplja  :Evil or Very Mad: , mogla sam kupiti i Ovitrelle ali sam baš tražila choragon zbog razlike u cijeni ( choragon cca 150kn, ovitrelle 290 ).U ljekarni Kuharić ( gdje sam inače kupovala jer su me tamo poslali iz Vinogradske ) kažu da su obavijestili dr. da više nemaju choragon i da se više ne će niti proizvoditi, eventualno u nekim ljekarnama imaju još stare zalihe.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Maca*, nije ti ovitrelle skuplji. 300 kn moraš potrošit, a to je cijena 1 ovitrella iliti 2 choragona - koliko ti treba za štopericu. Choragon od 5.000 jedinica ti je bio 150 kn, ali za štopericu treba 10.000 jedinica tako da su se trebale kupiti 2 doze. Ovitrelle i postoji samo kao doza od 10.000.

Ali reakcija ti je fantastična!!! ~~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu punkciju u ponedjeljak!  :Very Happy:

----------


## arkica

maca2, reakcija ti je super!!!  :Very Happy: 
Ja sam s istom terapijom dobila 3 folikula tako da...



Od moje dvije jajne stanice, imam jedan zametak!!! 
Sutra mi je u 8h transfer;  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  

Pusa svima!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Arkica*, nek ti taj zametak bude sretan!!!
Ali zašto ti je sutra već tansfer? Zašto ne preksutra???

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora koliko sam ja shvatila ovu subotu ne rade. Ja sam trebala ići gore ali me jučer sestra zvala da ipak dođem sutra.

arkice sretno i vidimo se sutra, i ja sam oko 8 gore~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kate 27

Pitanje za arkicu i macu2:

Dobila sam protokol: klomifen 2x1 (4-8 dc), uzv između 9 i 11dc. Vidim da ste vas dvije osim klomifena  dobile i kombinaciju menopura i gonala. Da li vam je to dr. odredio na folikometriji ili prije?
Ovo će mi biti prvi postupak pa učim.
Sretno!

----------


## Marnie

*Arkica*, odlično!! Križam prstiće za sreću  :Smile: .

----------


## arkica

Kate 27,
doktor će ti naknadno reći da li ćeš uopće primiti još što osim Klomifena (inekcije Menopura ili Gonala)?

Ne brini se;  ljekarne su opskrbljene tim ampulama!!! Možeš si ih sama dati, a bilo koja sestra u Vinogradskoj će te piknuti bez problema!!!

----------


## Marina27

> Bok curke!
> Ja jutros bila na uzv, došla u 8h i ugodno se iznenadila što nije bilo uopće gužve - samo jedna cura prije mene .
> Situacija je ovakva: 12.dan ciklusa, 10 klomifena i 3 menopura - 8 folikula veličine od 15-18mm, endometrij 7,3. Dr. kaže da je dobro pa sam onda i ja  !
> Još po jedan gonala danas i sutra, u subotu štoperica a u pon. aspiracija.
> 
> Još jedna informacija - tražila choragon po cijelom gradu i na kraju ga jedva našla u jednoj maloj ljekarni kod Petrove, kažu da ga je jako teško naći jer će ga zamijeniti nekom dr. injekcijom - koja će naravno biti i skuplja , mogla sam kupiti i Ovitrelle ali sam baš tražila choragon zbog razlike u cijeni ( choragon cca 150kn, ovitrelle 290 ).U ljekarni Kuharić ( gdje sam inače kupovala jer su me tamo poslali iz Vinogradske ) kažu da su obavijestili dr. da više nemaju choragon i da se više ne će niti proizvoditi, eventualno u nekim ljekarnama imaju još stare zalihe.


To sam bila jaaa   :Very Happy: !  Sretno na aspiraciji!!!  Reakcija ti je odlicna!!!

----------


## Zeena

opet cete mi sve pobjec...  :Embarassed:  ja jos uvijek cekam gospodu da se pojavi... ne sjecam se kad mi je ciklus bio zadnji put ovako dugacak... danas mi je 32 dc (inace su 27)... :Shock:  i treci dan kako ne koristim utrice... 

svima saljem puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~ 
 :Shy kiss:

----------


## maca2

> *Maca*, nije ti ovitrelle skuplji. 300 kn moraš potrošit, a to je cijena 1 ovitrella iliti 2 choragona - koliko ti treba za štopericu. Choragon od 5.000 jedinica ti je bio 150 kn, ali za štopericu treba 10.000 jedinica tako da su se trebale kupiti 2 doze. Ovitrelle i postoji samo kao doza od 10.000.
> 
> Ali reakcija ti je fantastična!!! ~~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu punkciju u ponedjeljak!


Ja sam svaki put do sada dobila samo 5000 jedinica choragona, tako mi je dr. napisao na receptu i tako sam do sada kupovala  :Confused: 
Reakcija se čini odlična ali pitanje je koliko će js biti od svih tih folikula...nadam se da će biti barem 2 kvalitetne. U prošlom stimuliranom postupku sam isto imala dosta folikula (12komada) ali je ispalo da su sve ove na lijevoj strani bile prazne  :Sad: .
marina27, znači ti si ta cura koja je bila s "gorom" polovicom kad i ja, kako je prošlo? Vidjela sam da imaš vrečicu sa sobom pa pretpostavljam da si išla na punkciju?
Arkice držim fige za tvoju jednu ali vrijednu mrvicu  :Heart:  !

----------


## maca2

> Pitanje za arkicu i macu2:
> 
> Dobila sam protokol: klomifen 2x1 (4-8 dc), uzv između 9 i 11dc. Vidim da ste vas dvije osim klomifena  dobile i kombinaciju menopura i gonala. Da li vam je to dr. odredio na folikometriji ili prije?
> Ovo će mi biti prvi postupak pa učim.
> Sretno!


Na prvom uzv nakon klomifena dr. će ti reći trebaš li koristiti i injekcije kako bi poboljšala stimulaciju ili je dovoljno samo s klomifenima.

----------


## ninochka28

Ej curke hitno pomoć, ako netko ima sličnih iskustva :Smile: 
jučer ja i mm jelte prvi put nakon ovog jada od neuspjeha kad ono bol neopisiva i koda sam imala neki čep koji jelte  :Embarassed:  nije dao nutra :No: 
jel moguće da su oni mene s nekim bogom ozlijedili jer je to nešto bilo prestrašno!!jel tko takvo nešto doživio? :Embarassed:

----------


## Dodirko

Ne brini. Psihički stres može djelovati na užitak pa čak i na bol. Biti će bolje za koji dan.

----------


## Šiškica

Upadam kao padobranac.. ak mi možete pomoći..
Trebam drugo mišljenje od . Kune. Zanima me jel se naručuje na razgovor i jel ovaj br.(3787-689) ispravan i kad je najbolje zvati?
I gdje je uopće odjel MPO-a u Vinogradskoj ? Negdje na katu?

----------


## mmaslacak

Broj ti je ok, ja nazovem obično oko 13h jel tad nema toliko punkcija i transfera pa se sestre jave, a koliko sam vidjela nemaju ni gužve zadnjih dana jel se ne zna još ništa za ljekove pa možeš nazvati i ranije.
To ti je ona zgrada gdje je odijel Urologije, samo liftom na 5 kat i odmah prva vrata kad iziđeš iz lifta.

----------


## arkica

> Ej curke hitno pomoć, ako netko ima sličnih iskustva
> jučer ja i mm jelte prvi put nakon ovog jada od neuspjeha kad ono bol neopisiva i koda sam imala neki čep koji jelte  nije dao nutra
> jel moguće da su oni mene s nekim bogom ozlijedili jer je to nešto bilo prestrašno!!jel tko takvo nešto doživio?


Draga, ne brini. Mi se nismo sexali 7-8 dana. Isto.... Strašno!!!

----------


## Gabi25

arkice jesi ti danas bila gore u prugastoj majici i sivoj jakni??

ja malo danas popričala sa biologom i sa doktorom oko tog odmrzavanjam, imali su do sada 3 slučaja, biolog ne može ništa unaprijed reći, sve ovisi koliko će stanica ili da li će uopće koja preživiti odmrzavanje... do sada je 2 puta uspjelo, jednom nije, tako kaže. u utorak sam ponovo gore pa ćemo se onda dogovoriti sve ostalo. I da, endić mi je 7 mm što je poprilično dobro obzirom da mi je tek 8dc. 
A bome sam se načekala, bila je dosta velika gužva danas :Sad:

----------


## arkica

Nisam, nisam!!! Ja sam bila u zelenoj majci i crnoj jakni!!!

Da, danas su imali jako veliku gužvu. Transfere, punkcije pa opet transfere....

Gore ima jako puno žena na postupcima, ali samo nas par piše na forumu. Pa možda uvik nemamo dojam koliko nas dijeli ovu muku.
Zato cure aktivirajte se i pišite o svojim iskustvima!!!

Pusa svima!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi*, i ja sam gore u utorak na folikulometriji. Samo sam zaboravila pitati u koliko sati. Zvat ću ih u ponedjeljak.

*Arkica*, kako je prošao transfer? Jel ti rekao biolog kakav ti je zametak?

----------


## arkica

Imam četvorostsnični zametak. Rekao mi je da je to o.k.

Cure, kako vi poslije transfera mirujete? Da li ležite po cile dane ili???

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja sam do sad mirovala nakon transfera (do sad sam imala 2) bila sam na bolovanju još tjedan nakon... ali ne vjerujem više u to. Sljedeći put ću ići raditi sutradan. Malo hodanja i sjedenja ne može štetiti. A kaže mi moja frendica iz razreda čija sestra je išla na mpo, da je prva dva puta strogo mirovala 2 tjedna nakon transfera, a 3.put se ponašala kao da se ništa nije dogodilo, išla je odmah na posao - i taj put se primilo  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

arkice slažem se s Aurorom, tako ću i ja. Do sada sam stvarno mirovala a ovaj put idem drugi dan raditi. Ako će se htjeti primiti, primit će se i dok sam na poslu. ne radim ništa fizički teško a za one stresne situacije ću imati normabele pri ruci :Grin: 

Hm, ne sjećam se nikoga u zelenoj majici... Bila sam poprilično živčana od dvosatnog čekanja pa nije ni čudo da nisam nikoga primijetila :Laughing:

----------


## Šiškica

mmaslačak hvala na informacijama.

----------


## ninochka28

Curke eto ja se vratila s konzultacija od dr.Radončića i oduševljena sam!!!Prvo što mi je rekao da uopće ne smijem niti prismrditi andolu i dao mi je hrpu pretraga za obaviti i brine ga moj prolaktin i sve ostalo tako da ja pauziram do daljnjega sa postupcimA dok ne otkrijem razlog.Nadam se da će ovaj mjesec biti više sreće za vas!!!mislim na vas i držim vam fige sve jednoj!!

----------


## mia74

Halo cure!!Pozdrav!!
Danas sam i ja bila gore..I bila je stvarno gužva.Čekala od pola 10 do 12.
Od sutra počinjem piti klomifen,a u petak sam na folikulometriji.
Ne znam koja je koja od vas tamo bila,a da je na forumu,al nadam se da čemo se i upoznati..
I da,ja sam totalno nova u svemu tome...

----------


## arkica

> Curke eto ja se vratila s konzultacija od dr.Radončića i oduševljena sam!!!Prvo što mi je rekao da uopće ne smijem niti prismrditi andolu i dao mi je hrpu pretraga za obaviti i brine ga moj prolaktin i sve ostalo tako da ja pauziram do daljnjega sa postupcimA dok ne otkrijem razlog.Nadam se da će ovaj mjesec biti više sreće za vas!!!mislim na vas i držim vam fige sve jednoj!!


Superička!!!

----------


## mmaslacak

> a malo danas popričala sa biologom i sa doktorom oko tog odmrzavanjam,


*Gabi25*, kod kojeg si ti doktora? dr.K ili dr.T?
Sa mnom ni jedan neće da priča  :Laughing: 
Ja sam kod dr.T i ništa on na moja pitanja.

----------


## Gabi25

mmaslačak jučer je bio dr. K, ovisi koji je tamo taj dan, tako i ja upadnem. A kad ja pitam i pitam i ne dižem se dok ne saznam odgovor  :Laughing: . Iako sam naravno puno više toga saznala od biologa jer je on stvarno spreman na razgovor i odgovorio je na sva moja pitanja.

----------


## arkica

Čula sam od jedne cure da se s našim biologom mail-ala (mislim da mi je rekla da je mail našla na webu bolnice) tako da je i to opcija...

----------


## maca2

Mene danas i noćas ubijaju jajnici - nije mi tako bilo prošla dva puta u stimulaciji.
Sve me strah da mi pucaju folikuli i da do ponedjeljka ne će ostati ništa... :Sad: 
A i sve mi je čini kasno ovaj ciklus - dr. mi je odredio štopericu tek večeras,14.dan ciklusaa a punkciju 16.dan. Nisam do sada išla tako kasno, uvijek je 14.dan bila punkcija.
Nadam se da se varam i da ćemo u pon. ipak nešto uhvatiti.

----------


## arkica

maca2, smiri se!!! Ko zna što se dole zbiva;  :Smile: !!! Sa svakom stimulacijom jajnici su osjetljiviji pa više osijećaš promjene...

----------


## AuroraBlu

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...-na-pacij.aspx

----------


## arkica

AuroraBlu, vidila, pročitala, izdivljala svoje... Glavno da si ti dobila svoje Menopure za ovaj mjesec!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Sad još samo da mi i uspije ovaj mjesec  :Cool: 
Ma stvarno jadno i bijedno...
Nadam se da će ipak ostati i ona mogućnost (za koju se ne smije javno znati) da si samo kupimo menopure pa nam hzzo refundira.

*Maca*, ne brini, neće ti puknut folikuli pod suprefactom.

----------


## kinki

Žene jel imala koja slučaj da joj je embrij kasnio s razvojem,   u pon mi bila punkcija, u četvrtak transfer,  embrij je bio 4stanični a trebao je tada bit 8stanični???? Kaže biolog da nema veze, da imam šanse al sve se bojim...Betu vadim za 10 dana...  Jel neka od trudnica vadila betu ranije pa da je već bila pozitivna?

----------


## kinki

Još jedno pitanje.  Čitam sad malo ovu temu i vidim da se klomifenski isto računaju u onih 6 pokušaja koje pokriva HZZO.       MEni to niko nije rekao u Vinogradskoj i stvarno ću se raspizdit ako mi ovaj pokušaj bude uračunat jer sam doma imala kutiju Femare i nije mi niko to kupio nego ja.   Koji kuki su onda oni meni tu pokrili a šta nisu i u prirodnjaku??? Anesteziju nisam ni tražila.    POPIZDIT ĆUUUU!!!

----------


## Gabi25

kinki ja zanm jednu vinogradsku trudnicu koj je 3.dan vraćen 6-stanični embrij i nedavno je rodila, tako da je sve moguće... Ono što sam ja do sad naučila o IVF-u je da pravila nema i da savršeni 8-stanični embriji 3. dan ne garantiraju trudnoću pa onda isto tako ne treba otpisati ni ovaj tvoj 4-stanični. Ja ne bi betu vadila prije 12dpt, ipak je to onda sigurno. Sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bebel

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve cure koje su u postupku, jer kako je ministar zajedno s premijerkom krenuo protiv nas...na postupke ćemo dolaziti svaka 3 godine. Pročitajte članak koji je stavila *kika83* jer se oni igraju s našom sudbinom:
http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...-na-pacij.aspx

Ja sam i  :Sad:  i  :Evil or Very Mad:  jer sam svjesna što to znači za MPO u HR i sve neplodne parove...

----------


## maca2

Jel' ide koja cura sutra gore na aspiraciju ili transfer? Ja sam na aspiraciji u 8h ( tada su nas naručili, nadam se da ne ćemo dugo čekati ). Danas me više uopće ne bole jajnici i nemam osjećaj napuhnutosti kao prošli dana...nadam se da su folikuli još tu. Dobila štopericu sinić u 21h.
Nisu mi ništa rekli za anesteziju ali pretpostavljam da ću je dobiti - 12h prije ne smijem ništa jesti? :Confused: 
@članak - u zadnje vrijeme sve gore i gore vijesti, još nitko ne zna reći hoće li se i prirodnjaci brojiti u postupke ili ne, a sad još i ovo. Na svu sreću poslala ljetos ( odmah nakon izglasavanja novog zakona ) papire u Maribor pa imam tamo termin u 9./2010. Mislim da u Hr više ne ću pokušavati ako ovaj put ne uspije ( a hoće ! )  :Grin:

----------


## arkica

maca2, čim su ti rekli da ne jedeš dobiti ćeš koktelčić;  :Smile: 
Sretno!!!

Ja sam tri dana nakon transfera odležala (tj. još ležim) i ujutro idem raditi pa što bude....

----------


## kinki

Gabi hvala ti,  al nije problem šta je embrij 4stanični nego šta kasni u razvoju kužiš.  Kaže biolog kasni 24 sata.  Nema veze, šta bude bit će.... Žalosno je jedino ako uspije-bit ću dio statistike koja ide u prilog Milinoviću.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Arkica,* imaš pp

----------


## Zeena

pozdrav zemske! 
ja danas konacno brojim 3 dc, s tim da mi je m dosta oskudna, ali booolna za umrijet...  :Crying or Very sad:  
sto se tice sredstava znali smo to i prije... nije ni cudo sto mogu naruciti samo 100 ampula...  :Mad:  dalje stvarno nije potrebno ni komentirati... 

kinki, nema veze... sve preko 4-stanicnog je dobro, tako da to definitvno nema nikakve veze. 
maca2 , sretno sutra na punkciji....
arkica, samo ti uzivaj jos malo...

----------


## maca2

Drage moje, jadna sam i pretužna  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
Došla danas na aspiraciju, uzv kaže da imam još 3 folikula ( od 8 prije 4 dana ).
Napravili aspiraciju i ništa - niti u jednom nema js  :Crying or Very sad: .
A još me dr.T izmučio sa vađenjem folikula iz lijevog jajnika koji nezgodno stoji pa je morao probijati maternicu i ići kroz nju da dođe do njega...koma...i na kraju ništa.
Ne mogu opisati kako sam tužna, nisam poslije aspiracije vidjela dr. već mi je sestra donijela otpusno pisamo. A htjela sam ga pitati gdje su nestala ostala 4 folikula i jesu li ( kao što sam uvjerena ) oni pukli u subotu ( 12.dan kada i inače imam ovulaciju i kada sam imala cijelo jutro grčeve i bolove) i pretpostavljam da je u njima bilo js. Cijelo vrijeme sam mislila da mi prekasno daju štopericu i naručuju za aspiraciju, nakraju sam izgleda u pravu.
U otpusnom piše da se javim sljedeći ciklus 9.dan na uzv za eventualni prirodnjak, sad ću tražiti da mi daju štopericu ranije i rade aspiraciju 12.dan.
Jedina svijetla točka je to što su gore stvarno svi ljubazni - sestre, doktori, biolog i vidjelo se da je i njima žao što je ovako ispalo. Pitala jel' mi se računa ovo kao postupak pa su rekli da im još nije došao nikakav dopis pa nam za sada gledaju kroz prste i ne upisuju u registar  :Klap:  - barem nešto!
Idem sada spavati i malo se zbrojiti što i kako dalje - mislila sam raditi pauzu do Maribora u 9.mj ali sumnjam da ću izdržati da ne probam još koji prirodnjak.
Svima vama koje čekate betu, punkciju, transfer držim fige i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Maca*  :Love:  jako mi je žao...

Planiraš li stimulirani sa supresijom (tad ne pucaju folikuli) ili samo prirodnjak? U svakom slučaju, do 9.mj.ima još dosta i nadam se da ćeš se do tada riješiti ove brige!

*Gabi*, imaš pp.

----------


## maca2

> *Maca*  jako mi je žao...
> 
> Planiraš li stimulirani sa supresijom (tad ne pucaju folikuli) ili samo prirodnjak? U svakom slučaju, do 9.mj.ima još dosta i nadam se da ćeš se do tada riješiti ove brige!
> 
> *Gabi*, imaš pp.


U stimulirani više ne stignem kod nas - za 6. mjeseci je 9.mj i bilo bi preblizu za 2 stimulirana.Ne znam zašto mi nisu dali supresiju ovaj put, možda zato što sam imala tako malu stimulaciju?
Uglavnom na prirodnjak ću vjerojatno otići još koji put - tko zna ...čuda se događaju!

----------


## Gabi25

maca2 baš mi je žao, nažalost znam što znači negativna aspiracija i moram priznati da me to boljelo više nego negativna beta  :Sad: 
drži se i sretno u prirodnjacima!!!

----------


## kinki

Joooj Maco,  tako mi je žao.  Znam točno kako ti je,  i meni je teže padala negativna aspiracija nego negativna beta.   Što se tiče folikula, Tomić ti računa samo one vodeće-znači ako si ih imala 8, a tri su bila veća od ostalih-te ostale on ni ne broji.  U njima nikako ne bi bila zrela jajna stanica.  Ne može se desit da ti neki puknu a neki ostanu.  Ako ti punkciju naprave prerano jajne stanice neće bit zrele.  Na žalost, često se desi da nema jajnih stanica ili ako ih ima da ne valjaju.  Čak i ako valjaju ne oplode se.  Zato nam stimulirani pokušaji i daju više šanse...Klomifeni nisu najsretniji izbor jer često samo napumpaju folikule, i to neravnomjerno.   Ako ti je vodeći folikul veći od ostalih više od 2mm moš se hebat kužiš???   Femara je zato bolji izbor od klomifena al nijedan ginekolog ti je neće htjet dat na recept jer im je skupa :Evil or Very Mad:  .    Al uvik je moš sama kupit hebi ga.  Ne sićan se više kolko košta, treba pitat Citašice, Poljak  njima uvik prepisuje Femaru radije nego klomiće.     I nama ti smisla Tomića tražit da ti ranije daje štopericu-ja pokušala i samo sam ga iznervirala, a na kraju je on bio u pravu.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## NikolinicaB

Pozzz svima....
ajoj vidim da bas i ne vlada neka sreća...ali čim nam zasja sunce bit ce vise volje i optimizma....za sve je kriva ova zima :Evil or Very Mad: ...
Tko nam je ovaj mj u postupku???
Narnija čekamo tvoju beticu :Love: ....

Mi smo supac bila sam na testu kombiniranih resica ( sve curke iznad 25, a pogotovo mi koji smo bili pod hormonskom terapijom ) i savršen nam je test dr je PRESRETNA...
E da neznam dali sam vam rekla da izgleda da je CURKA :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Zeena

maca, bas mi je zao...  :Sad:  
ninaB, ajme super da je sve odolicno i  jedan veliki  :Klap:  za curku!  :Heart: 

meni su moji sinusi ocito poludili pa imam i laganu temperaturu i nos mi uzasno curi i u krevetu sam cijeli dan... ako mi ne prode do cetvrtka mislim da nista od mojeg prirodnjaka ovaj mjesec...  :Embarassed:

----------


## ninochka28

evo curke i mene da se malo javim...zeena ja isto kao i ti ležim doma sa temperaturom i u komi sam, vratila se na posao i opet na bolovanju :Cool: 
No ja sam do daljnjeg odustala od postupaka i radim domeka na potomstvu :Cool: 
Sada čekam da ozdravim pa da se bacim na daljnje pretrage na koje mi je uputio dr.R.
NinaB kako već znaš što je?bravo za curku i nek se nastavi tako lijepo razvijati!!
Tko je ovaj mjesec u postupku? Gabi što je s tvojim odmrzavanjem?

----------


## Zeena

ninochka28, ma doma je najslade raditi na potomstvu...  :Grin:  bas mi danas ide muzic kod doktorice po papire kaj je bio na bolovanju 3 dana pa sam mu rekla nek si usput skupi uputnicu za jos jedan s-gram.  :Smile:  u nadi da se stogod jos poboljsalo...

----------


## ninochka28

[QUOTE=Zeena;1558085]ninochka28, ma doma je najslade raditi na potomstvu...  :Grin:  bas mi danas ide muzic kod doktorice po papire kaj je bio na bolovanju 3 dana pa sam mu rekla nek si usput skupi uputnicu za jos jedan s-gram.  :Smile:  u nadi da se stogod jos poboljsalo...[/QUOTE

joj zeena držim fige da se popravio :Smile:  

brijem da sam ovisna postala o ovom forumu :Cool:

----------


## Marnie

NinaB, joj curica, to mi je predivno   :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nikolinica*, već se vidi da li je curica ili dečko!? Kako vrijeme leti...
Ja sam bila jutros na uzv, nije neka sreća... imam 2 folikula lijevo od 12 i 15 mm i 2 ista takva desno. Sutra moram opet doć. U prošlom stimuliranom sam imala 5 j.s. iz ne znam koliko folikula, a sad samo 4 folikula sveukupno...
*Ninochka, Zeena* uživajte u domaćoj radinosti. Znate da malo povišena temp.može koristiti, odnosno, kad je imunitet malo poljuljan prehladom, lakša je implantacija. Kad sam prirodno ostala trudna, baš sam bila prehlađena i imala temp.u vrijeme ovulacije  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

Aurora pa ti isto reagiraš na klomifen kao i na menopure, šta nisi imala 4 sada u prošlom ciklusu?Ali dobro nemoj se bedirati, bitno je da budu dobri :Yes:

----------


## AuroraBlu

A vidjet ćemo... znamo svi da pravila ionako nema... sve je moguće...

----------


## Gabi25

Evo i mene- ništa od mog odmrzavanja ovaj mjesec, endometrij se ''misteriozno'' smanjio sa 6,5mm koliko je bio 8dc na svega 3mm danas 12dc :Shock:  ne kužim baš kako je to moguće ali eto, izgleda da je.
Moram se javiti 8dc na uzv pa da krenemo odmah sa estrofemom za zadebljanje endića pa sljedeći ciklus u odmrzavanje. Ajme majko, ne znam da li imam više snage :Sad: 
Aurora držim fige onda za sutra, ovaj mejsec nam baš nikome nije bajan...
nina bravo za curku :Very Happy:

----------


## Zeena

gabi  :Shock:  smanjio se... na koju foru? 
aurorablu, bas nema nekih pravila s tim stimulacijama... nikad se ne zna, mozda je bas u svim folikulima lijepa js...  :Grin:  (a mozda se jos neki pojavi onako misteriozno :Cool: )

----------


## Gabi25

Eto kažem ti, misteriozno se smanjio... Doktor mi pokazivao na ekranu i fakat je tako. Ne znam šta je ono onda bilo 8dc :Shock: 
Ma tak i onak nije bitno sad više... Mislim da ću se ovaj vikend napiti :Grin:

----------


## ninochka28

> Eto kažem ti, misteriozno se smanjio... Doktor mi pokazivao na ekranu i fakat je tako. Ne znam šta je ono onda bilo 8dc
> Ma tak i onak nije bitno sad više... Mislim da ću se ovaj vikend napiti


Joj i ja bi se mogla malo opiti, baš me treba nešto malo opustiti :Laughing:

----------


## Marnie

> Eto kažem ti, misteriozno se smanjio... Doktor mi pokazivao na ekranu i fakat je tako. Ne znam šta je ono onda bilo 8dc
> Ma tak i onak nije bitno sad više... Mislim da ću se ovaj vikend napiti


Gabi to je zbilja misterij. Oprosti što ću se sad našaliti (našalila bih se i na vlastiti račun), ali možda je dr.-u bila fleka na UZV prošli put :Laughing: . Sad ozbiljno, žao mi je što ti je tako ispalo  :Sad: . Zaslužila si ludi provod ovog vikenda hehe.

Ninochka i ja sam primjetila da sam postala ovisna o forumu, svako malo moram proviriti ima li kakvih novosti :Razz: .

----------


## Gabi25

marnie :Laughing:  :Laughing:  može biti, ko bi ga znao, ni dr.T danas nije baš bilo jasno
joj marnie tako se veselim zbog tebe i Maribora, baš mi je drago što ćeš uskoro biti naša trudnica :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

evo me s uzv - sutra opet! 3 dana za redom, već sam se umorila... folikuli od jučer su narasli za 1 mm, ali ima i novih, uglavnom sve je u rasponu od 12 do 16mm. endo je fenomenalnih 13. na lijevoj strani imam samo 2 - ali su čak teško dostupni, bit će problematični za punkciju.. eto, svašta po malo, ništa naročito... taman ću ih zakačit u sub.ili ned. - morat će radit zbog mene  :Cool:

----------


## maca2

@auroraBlu
Vidim u tvom potpisu da si išla u 2.mj na klomifenski postupak, a odmah za tim u stimulirani - kako si to uspjela? Znam da ne daju tako brzo jedan za drugim u stimulacije, ja pitala dr. a on kaže pauza najmanje 2mj između klomifena i prave stimulacije... :Sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Pa ne znam. dr.T. mi je još u klomifenskom ciklusu rekao da ako sad ne uspije, da računam da sljedeći ciklus bude stimulirani. Sam mi je to predložio. Negdje sam danas pročitala da ne daju klomifen odmah nakon stimuliranog, možda si na to mislila.

----------


## arkica

maca2, fakat mi je žao.  Ja sam bila u komi nakon negativne aspiracija od prirodnjaka, a kamoli ti nakon cijele terapjije;  :Love: 

AuroraBlu, samo naprijed. Samo jedna kvalitetna frajerica je dosta. 

Ja odmaram. Danas mi je 8 dan od punkcije. Jučer sam spavala 12h;  :Smile: . Ujutro radim, a popodne u horizontali i tako još 7 dana do bete....

Ima li još koja čekalica?

----------


## Zeena

arkica, samo laganini...  :Grin:  
ja uopce nisam pametna... ajde me prosvjetlite, dal mi se uopce isplati ici na hsg (jer mi je dok napisao da bi mogli probati insemenacije s obzirom na mladost bracnog para  :Embarassed: ) ja bi otisla vise radi sebe da vidimo jel sve ok, ali kad gledam da je tocnost 60% nisam bas pametna...  sto bi vi na mom mjestu?  :Smile:

----------


## arkica

Iskreno, s obzirom na muževu dijagnozu, rađe čekaj svom ICSI;  :Smile: )) Ni tome nije velika uspješnost, ali ćemu se poslije kljukati hormonima. ž
Ovako si barem sigurna da imaš zametak!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena,* i ja se slažem s Arkicom. Čemu se mučiti kad to neće promijeniti spermiogram.

----------


## Zeena

tako sam nesto i ja mislila... sa 11 % morfoloski ispravnih je kao usao u donju granicu za insemenaciju (na prvom s-gramu ih je bilo 7%  :Embarassed: ) a defnitivno mi se ne da jos sve to prolaziti kada u biti ni nije potrebno.

----------


## ninochka28

> tako sam nesto i ja mislila... sa 11 % morfoloski ispravnih je kao usao u donju granicu za insemenaciju (na prvom s-gramu ih je bilo 7% ) a defnitivno mi se ne da jos sve to prolaziti kada u biti ni nije potrebno.


zeena iskreno ako možeš preskočiti te inseminacije radije preskoči jer vjeruj mi da ti je to nepotrebno...ja sam ih prošla 3 a s-gram mm je super i samo sam se živcirala oko negativnih beta.rađe ti idi na ICSI, ipak su tu šanse dosta veće za uspjeh a kako kažu curke bar si sigurna da imaš zametak, tj. da je do oplodnje došlo.A HSG je meni do sada bilo najbolnije iskustvo od svega što sam prošla a prohodni su mi jajovodi i to nebi prolazila više da me neko puškom goni :Laughing:  tako da ak ga možeš za sada izbjegavat, izbjegavaj u širokom luku :Laughing: 
nadam se da te nisam prestrašila :Grin:

----------


## ninochka28

Arkica kako se ti osjećaš?

----------


## MAJONI974

Danas sam i ja bila na 3.AIH, trebao je biti IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu, ali se ovulacija već dogodila ( štopericu sam primila prekjučer u 21:30, na UZV sam bila jutros u 8). Ovaj put me je boljelo više nego ikada i imala sam neobično obilan smeđi iscjedak nekoliko sati nakon, dr T. me je upozorio na to. I sad opet-čekati dva tjedna...

----------


## arkica

Ja sam jako, jako umorna. Jučer sam spavala 12h;  :Smile: )))

Pusa svima,  :Smile: )))

----------


## arkica

*MAJONI974*, taj sam iscjedak i ja imala nakon iseminacije. Sretno!!!!


*ninochka28* , kako si ti? Temperatura?

----------


## MAJONI974

Hvala Arkice, i tebi!  I naravno, sretno i svim drugim suborkama

----------


## ninochka28

> *MAJONI974*, taj sam iscjedak i ja imala nakon iseminacije. Sretno!!!!
> 
> 
> *ninochka28* , kako si ti? Temperatura?


Ja sam bolje, nema temp. više ali do kraja tjedna sam doma...u petak moram do vinogradske na pregled da vidim kaj su zmrdali jer još uvijek osjećam katastrofalnu bol kad se družim s mm :Embarassed:  nekaj nije kak spada

Nadam se da će taj tvoj umor potrajati i da je to tvoj prvi znak T. :Very Happy:  ajd nas malo razveseli!!

----------


## kinki

Evo ja čekam....Od transfera mi prošlo 8 dana,  znači još 4 dana do bete...Osječaj ko da ću dobit svaki čas....Temperatura se drži...Ne mogu spavat cilu noć...Muči me šta i kako dalje ako nije uspilo. Da idem opet na femari, dok ne stupi na snagu zakon da se i to računa među onih 6 pokušaja? Da idem na stimulirani, pa sama kupim ljekove? Kad će mio to HZZo refundat? Hoće li uopće?  Kad bih inače došla na red za stimulirani?  Ajmeeee...

----------


## kinki

Ja bih na tvom mjestu odradila hsg....Spermiogram se zna čudotvorno mijenjati, znam nekoliko slučajeva.  Nedavno je moja prija kojoj muž ima dijagnozu ko tvoj zatrudnila prirodnim putem.  Ako dr misli provati s inseminacijom znači da spermića ima.  Oni ti kod AIH izaberu najbolje spermiće i opet su ti veće šanse nego prirodnim putem,  al moraju ti bit jajovodi prohodni.  Ponekad ih je dovoljno malo propuhati i žena odma ostane trudna. Ako imaš love-napravi HSG privatno,  puno je bezbolnije.  Nikako ne bih išla na AIH i pila klomifene a da nisam sigurna da su mi jajovodi prohodni.  Po mom iskustvu,  u bolnici se češće desi da rezultat hsg-a nije točan zbog toga jer ga obavljaju stažisti ili specijalizanti koji pojma nemaju. Al tvoje je pravo da inzistiraš da ti to obavi doktor-samo ti niko ne objasni tvoja prava.  Mene su shebali skroz, čak sam na laparaskopiju išla poslije.  Ispalo da mi jedan jajovod bio skroz prohodan a drugi imao malo priraslica.  Opet, niko mi nije objasnio da ako ne ostanem trudna u roku nekoliko mjeseci nakon laparaskopije-jajovodi se smatraju oštećenima ZBOG LAPAROSKOPIJE!!!!   I sad ko me hebe-aj na IVF.

----------


## Zeena

kinki, najbolje da se posavjetujes s doktorom kaj i kako dalje ako nije uspjelo...  :Embarassed:  ali nemoj tako ni razmisljati dok ne izvadis betu i vidis pravo stanje stvari... samo polako i stalozeno.  :Cool:  da te pitam, kakvo je bilo stanje nakon femare? jesi imala vise folikula i kakav je bio endo? 
ovo za s-gram znam, on je promijenjiv, ali to nemogu uzeti u obzir pretjerano, a za hsg sam mislia ici privatno, jedino kaj sad nisam bas na ti s parama pa trenutno mogu samo prek uputnice, a to mi se ne cini bas kao neki dobar izbor...  :Grin:  ma nisam ni ja mislila ici na aih ako ne znamo kakvo je stanje prohodnosti, a opcenito nisam bas luda za hormonima (danas mi je 7 dc i jos uvijek imam spoting  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------


## kinki

Zeena,  od Femare sam zapravo imala jednako folikula kao i od klomifena-4, ali su bili jednaki, kod klomifena je bila velika razlika u veličini.  Dobila sam 3 jajne stanice. Endometrij mi je bio savršen-al pila sam je samo jedan ciklus pa ne mogu reć razliku.  Klomifen mi je tek nakon trećeg ciklusa stanjio endometrij.   Al brate mili mislila sam da ću crknit prvi dan na femari majke mi!  Fumade ko u menopauzi čovječe.  Kasnije je bilo lakše, al nisam mogla radit.  Na klomifenima sam radila normalno, nikakvih nus-pojava nisam imala osim štrecanja u jajnicima.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena*, a šta ti doktor savjetuje da napraviš?
*Kinki*, što se tiče simptoma, nema ti druge nego izvaditi betu 12.dan. Svi smo tu već naučili da bilo kakvi simptomi ništa ne znače.

Ja večeras primam štopericu i u subotu mi je punkcija. Imam 2 od 19 i ostale manje, ali ne znamo što će biti... kaže doktor da bi ta 2 velika mogla biti i prazna jer su naglo izrasla. A opet, kad bi se fokusirali na ove manje bilo bi bolje da se sve događa dan kasnije. Tak da ne znam... moguće je i da nećemo ništa uloviti.

----------


## Zeena

Aurora, samo pozitivno  :Love:  
meni ti dok napisao da je dijagnoza prvenstveno za ivf/icsi ali da bi zbog mladosti bracnoga para mogli probati i insemenacije. eto, doslovno. a iskreno moram priznati da me djelomicno razljutilo taj dio mladost bracnoga para (ok, ja cu sad 28, on ima skoro 33)  jer cemu prolongirati jedini dio koji je na nasoj strani...  :Embarassed:  a i definitvno nakon onog transfera (ja pretpostavljam da je insemenacija slicna  :Grin: ) nekako radje prezivim i punkciju pa sam barem sigurna da imamo vise sanse...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena*, pitaj doktora što misli o hsg-u tvom slučaju?

----------


## arkica

*kinki*, polako i pozitivno!!! Ja brojim 6 dana do kraja!!! Odmaram, ali ničem se ne nadam. 

Za tebe *AuroraBlu* isto vrijedi!!! 

Pusa!!!

----------


## NikolinicaB

Drage moje,
samo da Vam posaljem vibre svima u u postupcima i cekanju bete pogotovo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~ :Love: 

gabica bas mi je zao za endic ali moras moj recept sljediti puno cikle gle nam Auroru njen je ko.... :Klap:

----------


## Gabi25

nikolinica ma ja se šopala ciklom i ananasom zadnjih dana, ma taj endo je meni uvijek problematičan osim u stimuliranom...
Aurora, kinki, arkice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kinki

Hvala vam na podršci i vibrama...Mislim da je krenio PMS, bolucka me lagano i sva sam shebana...Teško mi je ostat pozitivna kad sam prošla ovo isto toliko puta...Nikad ne dočekam betu, uvik prokrvarim...Još više me deprimira što su sve moje prije trudne-sve na CITO-u ili u Mariboru.  Sve sa jako lošim dijagnozama,  spermiogram nikakav-svašta nešto, odu privatno i iz prvog ili drugog puta bingo.   A ja čmrljim po bolnicama jer nemam para i eto....Baš sam jadna, dosta mi je svega...

----------


## ana-

Evo cure da vam javim da je naša draga :

ajvica jučer ujutro u 7,45 rodila carskim rezom  sina teškog 4 kg i 52 dugog  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Juuupiii, to je Vinogradska bebica, bravo za ajvicu i Mihu :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

Bravo za Ajvicu i i Mihu  :Very Happy: !
btw, zar nije ovaj naš forum do neki dan bio plavkaste boje, a sad je narančasto sive...ili sam ja skroz skrenula  :Laughing:

----------


## ninochka28

> Hvala vam na podršci i vibrama...Mislim da je krenio PMS, bolucka me lagano i sva sam shebana...Teško mi je ostat pozitivna kad sam prošla ovo isto toliko puta...Nikad ne dočekam betu, uvik prokrvarim...Još više me deprimira što su sve moje prije trudne-sve na CITO-u ili u Mariboru.  Sve sa jako lošim dijagnozama,  spermiogram nikakav-svašta nešto, odu privatno i iz prvog ili drugog puta bingo.   A ja čmrljim po bolnicama jer nemam para i eto....Baš sam jadna, dosta mi je svega...


potpuno te razumijem, nije lako biti idiopat bez novaca :Laughing:  a šta ćeš jadne smo i prepuštene same sebi, ali bude i nama sunce negdje izvirilo :Smile:  i nemoj se živcirati jer još nije gotovo dok ne izvadiš betu!!!

Ajd fala bogu konačno neko veselje na ovoj temi :Very Happy:  živjela nam bebica!!!

----------


## nangaparbat

> Evo ja čekam....Od transfera mi prošlo 8 dana, znači još 4 dana do bete...Osječaj ko da ću dobit svaki čas....Temperatura se drži...Ne mogu spavat cilu noć...Muči me šta i kako dalje ako nije uspilo. Da idem opet na femari, dok ne stupi na snagu zakon da se i to računa među onih 6 pokušaja? Da idem na stimulirani, pa sama kupim ljekove? Kad će mio to HZZo refundat? Hoće li uopće? Kad bih inače došla na red za stimulirani? Ajmeeee...


Kinki ti simptomi su vrlo varljivi. Znam da je tesko, i sama sam prosla 5 puta IVf. Na kraju sam prirodno ostala trudna, ali izrazite PMS simptome sam imala 5 dana prije vadenja bete i jos 2-3 tjedna nakon sto je trudnoca potvrdena i UZV. Svaki cas sam isla provjeravati u wc da nije doslo do krvarenja. Nikad ne gubi nadu....

----------


## kinki

Alooo Nanga!!!!  Ma znam,  al eto-umirem od straha svaki put kad idem pišat.  A to je 238 puta dnevno uffff.  Mislim da ću u nedilju pišat test,  to će bit 10. dan od ET,  svima tada već pokaže plus ako ga ima....

----------


## NikolinicaB

> nikolinica ma ja se šopala ciklom i ananasom zadnjih dana, ma taj endo je meni uvijek problematičan osim u stimuliranom...
> Aurora, kinki, arkice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


draga ne samo zadnji dan cijelo vrijeme moraš papati ako ne svaki dan onda svaki drugi....

----------


## Zeena

:Grin:  eto mene drage moje! 
bas je krasno cuti kad se rodi koja vinogradska beba...  :Zaljubljen:  pa je odmah svijet ljepsi... 
kod mene jedan folikulic na lijevom jajniku (moj štrajkaš u stimuliranom  :Razz: ) 13 mm i rece doktor da ih ima vise manjih ali njih nije ni popisao i endometrij je krasnih 6 mm.  :Klap:  ja zadovoljna. idemo dalje!  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena*, znači ovaj mjesec čisti prirodnjak? Sretnooooo!!!!!!

----------


## Zeena

AuroraBlu, ma da, cisti da nemoze biti cistiji...  :Razz: 
kako si ti danas? sutra punkcija?

----------


## AuroraBlu

da, sutra punkcija... nisam uzbuđena kao inače, malo sam rezignirana i ne očekujem ništa od ovog postupka. ali javit ću sutra rezultate.

----------


## Zeena

ajde neka je sa srecom pa se nadam da ces se iznenaditi ugodno...  :Love:

----------


## Marnie

> da, sutra punkcija... nisam uzbuđena kao inače, malo sam rezignirana i ne očekujem ništa od ovog postupka. ali javit ću sutra rezultate.


Samo ti budi smirena  :Smile: . Držim fige za sutra!

----------


## anaea40

AuroraBlu, sretno sutra!  :Heart:  Može biti najbolje kad se najmanje nadaš!

----------


## ninochka28

AuroraBlu sretno sutra, mislim na tebe :Heart:

----------


## arkica

AuroraBlu, misim na te!!! Sretno!!! Javi se što prije s dobrim vijestima...

----------


## mia74

Jutro cure!!
Može mala pomoć...
Naime,friška sam u svemu tome..
Dobila sam klomifen od 3-5.dc dvije dnevno,jučer bila na uzv.Doktor našao jedan folikul-da li je bilo manjih,ne znam,na lijevom jaj. 19 mm,endometrij mislim 8mm.Desni mi nije reagirao uopće :Sad: 
Danas primam štopericu i u pon idem na aspiraciju..
S obzirom na spremogram mm idemo valjda na icsi..
Ali...kaj to nije prepremalo folikula...čitam cure dobe pun kufer folikula,a ja samo JEDAN!!??
I pitanje je kaj će bit s njim..

----------


## zedra

Mia, za klomifen ti je to normalno...ja sam ga bila 5x i max imala 2 folikula, a jednom ni jedan,,,
slaba reakcija ili potpuna rezistencija na klomifen je tipicna za pcos, ali vidim da si ti ok...

----------


## zedra

mare 41 je javila da naša Aurorica ima 6 js!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

Savršeno  :Very Happy: !! To je najbolje, kada se ne nadaš ničemu, a ono divno iznenađenje hehe. Vidi se da je proljeće na pragu, naprosto bujamo  :Very Happy: . Ja sam jučer bila na kontrolnom UZV-u kao priprema za stimulirani u Mariboru i dr. je vidio jedno 6-7 antralnih folikula, što je za mene ogroman uspjeh  :Smile: . A sad vibirce za oplodnju Aurorinih mališana  :Smile: .

----------


## mare41

ajme cure, isprika, tek sam se sad sjetila da i vama javim za Auroru, al vidim da ste pročitale, baš je bila iznenađena brojem, valjda uvijek broje samo veće, a onda sa štopericom do punkcije i manji porastu, sutra ujutro će znati koliko se oplodilo, a svima vama šaljem pozdrave i držim vam fige.

----------


## arkica

AuroraBlu, koje divne vijesti; :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!Jesam ti rekla, najbolje se ničemu ne nadati!!!! Sad će se one lijepo početi dijeliti i imati ćeš divne zametke; :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  


Mia, kao što ti je već rekla Zedra: to ti je za Klomifen, skroz normalno. Sretno!!!

Ja još brojim sitno; 4 dana!!!

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Eto vidiš kako lijepo ispadne kad se ničemu ne nadaš, 6 komada je mrak :Smile: 
Sjećaš se, najbolje je imati između 5 i 10 js :Wink:

----------


## reny123

Pozdrav!
Prijavljujem klomifenski ciklus.Počinjem s uzimanjem od ponedjeljka (3dc-7dc). Muči me što sam naručena na UZV 9dc koji pada u nedjelju, 14.03.
Jel tada prebacuju termin za ponedjeljak?
 Koliko često ste išle na folikulometrije? Koji dan ciklusa ste imale punkcije? Znam da to ovisi o veličini folikula.
Čitam, ali se ne javljam često. Rezultat ću svakako javit.

----------


## arkica

reny123, nazovi pa pitaj da li rade za vikend (možda bolje da dođeš i 8dc nego 10dc). 
Mene je naručio 7 dc jer mi je planirao pojačati stimulaciju još s Menopurima. Tebi je ovo vjerovatno 1. put? 
Ja sam ti išla na folikulometrije svaka 2 dana i onda 14dc punkcija.

SRETNO!!!

----------


## reny123

Hvala, arkice. Da, 1. put u postupku.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Evo me da vam i osobno prijavim 6 j.s!!!  :Very Happy:  Pa stvarno se nisam nadala... ali doktor očito nije bilježio sve folikule. Jako bi me zanimalo da li su ta 2 folikula na koje je sumnjao da su možda ciste, bila prazna, ali to se ne može znati jer ih se prvo sve aspirira, a onda ih biolog prebrojava.
Hvala svima na dobrim željama  :Smile: 
Inače, soba je bila skroz popunjena, rade i sutra - svaka im čast... nemaju uopće vikende, rade doslovno svaki dan osim kad je kolektivni godišnji.
E da, nisam dobila onu pravu anesteziju koja onesvijesti, ali mislim da je to isto samo u manjoj dozi, tako da me samo jako ošamutilo, ali bila sam prisebna. I nije uopće bilo strašno, naš doktor to stvarno nježno izvede. Osjetila sam 3 uboda i mislila sam da mi je samo 3 folikula punktirao, kad ono...  :Smile:

----------


## Zeena

AuroraBlu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  rekla sam ja da se budes iznenadila...  :Cool: 
bas mi je drago zbog lijepog izbora js!  :Klap:

----------


## ninochka28

AuroraBlu  :Klap:  :Klap: 
eto vidiš kako je lijepo prošlo, baš mi  je drago zbog tebe i nadam se da ćemo i sutra lijepe vijesti čuti od tebe :Raspa: 

kak su mi zakon ovi "smajlići" :Sing:

----------


## MAJONI974

AuroraBlu, veselim se s tobom!

----------


## ninochka28

*AuroraBlu* daj mi reci jesi li dobila točan broj menopura u bolnici ili ti je nešto ostalo?jesu te tražili da im vratiš višak ako ti je ostalo? nije da mi trebaju, nego me čisto zanima kako to sad funkcionira kad su lijekovi na bolnicu :Wink:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Javljam da imamo 3 zametka, ostale 3 stanice nisu bile za zamrzavanje. U utorak je transfer.
*Arkica*, kako si?  :Smile:  još malo...

*Ninochka,* ma ne ostane ti ništa jer dobivaš u hodu točno koliko treba. Kad sam prvi put došla po menopure, dobila sam ih 15 komada jer mi je toliko trebalo do 7.dc. 8.dan sam išla na uzv i dobila još 2 za taj dan a uzv ponovo sutradan. Sutradan sam opet došla na uzv i dobila 2 za taj dan jer sam sutradan ponovo išla na uzv. Dakle, 3 dana za redom sam bila na uzv. I svako preuzimanje potpišeš u njihovu bilježnicu. Ukupno sam ih 19 potrošila.

----------


## ninochka28

AuroraBlu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za mrvice

----------


## Zeena

Aurora, suuuper za mrvice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

AuroraBlu  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !

----------


## jadro

nije me bilo par dana...i vidim  :Very Happy:  vijesti

Aurora  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Jadro*, u kojoj si ti fazi? Obavila sve pripreme i u niskom startu, nadam se?

----------


## jadro

u utorak dižem zadnje nalaze hormona, i ako Bog da, zovem V.  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

zovi odmah u ponedjeljak, dok dobiješ termin proći će 10 dana, a do tada ćeš imati sve nalaze. trebala si još prošli tjedan zvati  :Smile:

----------


## Kate 27

reny123, i ja u ponedjeljak krećem s klomifenskim ciklusom (4-8dc). Za uzv  me sestra naručila u ponedjeljak 15.3. Je li to kasno za uzv 11 dc? Sad sam u panici.

----------


## reny123

Imaš pp

----------


## tlukaci5

redovito vas pratim,i nadam se konačno krenuti u klomifenski postupak ovaj mjesec pa me zanima jedno:trenutno imam samo klomifene a vidim da neke od vas dobiju još i menopure uz to pa me zanima da li si to moramo same kupiti ili tih par dobijemo u bolnici ? :Confused:

----------


## arkica

tlukaci5, ako ideš na klomifenski postupak, trebati će ti samo par ampula Menopura pa ćeš to sama morati kupiti (cca 160kn). Ne isplati se da na to trošiš jedan put. 


AuroraBlu, tako mi je drago zbog tvojih zametaka;  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
Ja sam ti dobro. Malo nervozno. Brijem da ću već sutra vaditi krv (10 dpt). Nešto će pokazati, ako sam...

----------


## Kate 27

ako je ta pp poslana meni, ja je ne mogu pronaći niti pročitati.joj, uopće se ne snalazim! gdje da je nađem? upomoć!

----------


## petra30

> Javljam da imamo 3 zametka, ostale 3 stanice nisu bile za zamrzavanje. U utorak je transfer.
> *Arkica*, kako si?  još malo...
> 
> *Ninochka,* ma ne ostane ti ništa jer dobivaš u hodu točno koliko treba. Kad sam prvi put došla po menopure, dobila sam ih 15 komada jer mi je toliko trebalo do 7.dc. 8.dan sam išla na uzv i dobila još 2 za taj dan a uzv ponovo sutradan. Sutradan sam opet došla na uzv i dobila 2 za taj dan jer sam sutradan ponovo išla na uzv. Dakle, 3 dana za redom sam bila na uzv. I svako preuzimanje potpišeš u njihovu bilježnicu. Ukupno sam ih 19 potrošila.


Draga Aurora, kako su ovo lijepe vijesti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Vibram za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## reny123

Kate 27 pp je bio za tebe, no nešto ti ne štima s postavkama. Kaže da ne primaš privatne poruke.
Uglavnom, napisala sam ti da pogledaš temu Punkcija jajne stanice koju sam podigla neki dan. tamo su ti iskustva cura vezano uz stimulacije i dc u kojem su punktirane.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Curke, hvala vam svima na vibricama!  :Smile: 
Ja sam ipak rezervirana, jer istu situaciju sam imala već, pa se nije ništa dogodilo... No dobro, zvala sam jutros biologa i još uvijek su sva 3 dobro. (zaboravila pitat koliko stanica imaju), sutra sam u 8 na transferu.

----------


## Marnie

*AuroraBlu*, samo ti pozitivno razmišljaj. Ti zbilja odlično reagiraš na stimulacije, da li si razmišljala da odeš vani na IVF? Mada nadam se da ti neće trebati to u budućnosti  :Smile: . 
*Arkice*, da li si išla ipak danas vaditi betu?

----------


## maca2

AuroraBlu držim fige za sutra - neka sve 3 budu odlične i čvrsto se prime!
Arkice - javi rezultat ako si išla danas ...imam baš dobar osjećaj za tebe i uvjerena sam da si ti naša sljedeća Vinogradska trudnica!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ajde Arkica!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Javi nam!!!

----------


## kinki

Ja upravo prokrvarila....Raspad sistema....Koliko se sad čeka na stimulirani opet?  Da idem opet s femarom-jel se to još uvik ne važi među onih 6 pokušaja?  KOMA sam...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki*, žao mi je  :Sad:  
Stimulirani ivf gonalima/menopurom može se ponavljati svaka 4 mjeseca. Klomifen se može nekoliko ciklusa za redom. Za femaru ne znam. Zovi gore i dogovori odmah neku akciju dalje! Samo hrabro i sa sportskim duhom!!!

----------


## nina1

kinki , istina je da se sad ništa ne zna... najbolje ti je nazvat sestre ili još bolje ako uspiješ dobit dr-a pa da porazgovaraš...
žao mi je što ti nije uspjelo ovaj put  :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

PS. Nemoj se obazirati na to što se ubraja u 6 a što ne. Dok nisu dobili službeno o tome, oni ti ništa još ne računaju (tako mi je dr.T.rekao). A prirodnjaci i klomifenski se sigurno neće računati (to ja kažem).

----------


## kinki

Ajme draga puno ti hvala.....Ti si moj apaurin!!!  Odma mi je lakše, idem odma dalje s femarom pa kud puklo....

----------


## Zeena

kinki, bas mi je zao.  :Love:  samo hrabro naprijed... ako ne pokusavas, nemozes ni uspjeti...  :Embarassed: 
a mislim da je femara isto kao i klomifen pa da se moze par ciklusa zaredom.  :Smile: 
AuroraBlu, mrvice su super..  :Very Happy:  bas mi je drago! ti si sutra gore? ja sam isto opet na uzv-u pa se mozda i vidimo.  :Grin:  ja opet zadovoljna svojim endo sad je 7 mm. a folikulic pomalo raste, sad danas je bio 14,5 (narastao je samo 1,5 mm od petka, ali ja ionako znam da mi je ovulacija malo kasnije tj, oko 15,16,17 dc. pa je to sve super )

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ali nemoj na svoju ruku početi uzimati femaru. Dogovori se s doktorom.
Meni je spas odmah krenuti dalje. Uvijek se sjetim da je menga znak početka novog ciklusa, i nova nada.

----------


## Zeena

> Ali nemoj na svoju ruku početi uzimati femaru. Dogovori se s doktorom.
> Meni je spas odmah krenuti dalje. Uvijek se sjetim da je menga znak početka novog ciklusa, i nova nada.


slazem se... treba uvijek pozitivno gledati koliko god sve bilo negativno  :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena*, zvuči baš lijepo, neka folikulić raste kako njemu paše, polako i sigurno!!!  :Very Happy:  Ne znam hoćemo li se vidjeti, ja sam u 8 naručena pa ću odmah u sobicu... možda jedino kad budem išla na wc  :Smile:

----------


## Zeena

a onda dok ja dodem do gore i docekam red, vec budes i cuvala mrvice s jastukom pod guzom!  :Very Happy:   :Razz:  
a kaj se moga prirodnjaka tice, sad imam bolji filing nego prosli put... osim ako nebude nezrela js, ali ostalo sam si bas  :Grin:

----------


## arkica

kinki, jako, jako mi je žao!!!!


Meni rezultati dolaze kroz 2 sata (10 dpt je, ali bi trebalo nešto pokazati). 
Živčana sam ko pas!!! Ludim!!! Muž od muke popravlja mikrovalku samo da zaboravi;  :Smile: , a ja popila Normabel!!!

----------


## arkica

E i svima hval ana podršci. Jako, jako puno znaći....

----------


## AuroraBlu

Drži se!!! *Vibrrrrr~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## arkica

*48,7 Šok!!!! Curke, nemogu virovati!!!!*

----------


## tiki_a

arkica, jeeeeee, Č E S T I T A M  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kate 27

Čestitam, najljepši poklon za Dan žena!!!!

----------


## Marnie

*Arkice*, ajme kako mi je drago!!!!!!! Čestitam od sveg srca  :Very Happy: !!!!! Ovo proljeće je baš poticajno  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Zeena

arkice!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## maca2

Arkice, jeeeeeeee!
Jesam ti rekla da imam filing da si trudna! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Cortina

Cure bok !
dugo vas čitam i pratim, al sad sam se morala i uključiti i javiti vam lijepu vijest ! naime, imala sam nedavno transfer, jedna 8-stanična i 4-erostanična mrvica, nisam izdržala čekanje bete, pa ju isto vadila 10 dpt i bila je 17,2, danas 12 dpt dan je 46,8!!!
Arkice čestitam, konačno je krenulo i u vinogradskoj !!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Arkica!!!*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Ti si naša prva forumska trudnica od 10.mj, čini mi se (Nina nam je prirodno pa to ne računam, a Jaja je bila u 10.mj), jupiiii!!!!!! Bravo, bravo!!! Ovo mi vraća vjeru...  :Smile: 
Čestitam!!!

----------


## ivica_k

arkice, čestitke i od mene! nemojte zaboraviti dincip, ona je objavila trudnoću mislim prošli mjesec!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Točno. Sorry Dincip... ti si nam prva  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

Arkica :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
jesam ti rekla da je to to...krenulo te na svim poljima :Cool:

----------


## arkica

Curke moje, fala, fala na čestitkama. Ja još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati!!! Čini mi se kao da sam u jednom velikom snu. Idem se sutra javiti doktoru i sestrama i još jednom izvaditi betu.

Kao i Nina, biti ću još dugo s vama tu. Kao podrška!!!

Meni se dogodila trudnoća kad sam se najmanje nadala i da nije bilo vaše utjehe i podrške tko zna!!!

----------


## petra30

Arkice, ovo su najljepše vijesti koje smo mogle čuti ovih dana :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Neka se lijepo školski dupla  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kinki

Arkice čestitam!!!!!!

žene jel se vama dešavalo da vam bude na wc papiru malo krvi i onda cili dan ništa? Jučer sam vidila malo krvi oko 14h, stavila uložak-na ulošku ništa, ni jutros ništa, čak ni kad se naprežem ništa.  Poludit ću.  Evo čak neću da swe otuširam tako da ne odgađam menzes ako je tu.  Više mi ništa nije jasno.  Utrić nisam popila od jučer ujutro.   Glupo mi je zvat tomića kad nisam prokrvarila kako treba,   niti sam vadila betu.  Ima li još šanse, šta mislite?  Ako do sutra ne procurim, ići ću vadit betu.....

I još jedno pitanje-dali na Vinogradskoj koriste isključivo menopure i suprefact ili dolazi u obzir i kombinacija gonali-decapeptyl???Navodno je to puno bolja kombinacija?

----------


## FionaM

Arkice čestitam, prekrasna vijest koja uljeva nadu nama koje čekamo..... :Smile: 

Cure ja sam sutra na aspiraciji i prvi mi je put, a nitko mi nije rekao što trebam ponijeti sa sobom. Pretpostavljam spavaćicu, šlapice, ali jel' mi treba još nešto??
Zanima me i jeste li vi dan nakon aspiracije išle raditi ili ste uzele bolovanje, odnosno boli li dan poslije??

----------


## mare41

Arkice i Cortina, čestitke, bravo cure!

----------


## Zeena

Fiona, nista ti vise ne treba, jedino ulozak za svaki slucaj ako budes malo krvarila.  :Embarassed: 
mene je malo zigalo samo taj dan (i to samo kad sam se malo vise kretala), a dan poslije je bilo kao da nista nije bilo... ali zna boliti... ja ne radim pa ti ostatak ne znam reci...  :Grin: 

kinki, ne znam sto bi ti rekla... nastavi ti s utricima za svaki slucaj. nije svako krvarenje menga... sretno! i odi vaditi betu.  :Love:  koji ti je danas dpt?

----------


## kinki

Danas mi je 12. dan pt.

----------


## reny123

Arkice, Cortina, uljepšale ste mi dan. Čestitke.

----------


## Marnie

*Cortina*, čestitam i hvala što si javila iako nisi aktivna na forumu, jer nam to daje više nade za nas ostale  :Smile: !
*Kinki*, menzis ne moraš dobiti odmah nakon što jedan dan ne uzimaš utriće, meni npr. dođe tek nakon 3-4 dana nakon prestanka uzimanja utrića. Ali svakako napravi betu (ako nisi već) prije nego što prekineš s njima.
*FionaM*, ja uvijek idem raditi dan nakon aspiracije, a kod prirodnih ciklusa gdje imam samo 1 ili 2 folikula idem na posao odmah isti dan, jer me ništa ne boli. Ali opet, svaka žena drugačije reagira, pa ćeš sama vidjeti kako se budeš osjećala.
Vibram danas za našu *AuroruBlu* da se mališani lijepo ugnjezde  :Very Happy: !

----------


## FionaM

Zeena i Marnie hvala vam puno...AuroraBlu vibram za tebe.

----------


## zedra

Arkice, Cortina, cestitam cure!! :Very Happy: 
P.S. gdje je Cortima objavila, ne vidim post??
jel to bio AIH, IVF??

----------


## arkica

AuroruBlu, neka se tvoje mrvice lipo ugnjezde;  :Very Happy:  !

Cortina, čestitam, čestitam!!! Neka nam se naše bete lijepo duplaju;    :Smile: !!!
Mene još strah u profil staviti da sma TRUDNA!!!  :Laughing: 

Kinki, ja sam dobivala menzese i za vrijeme uzimanja utrića i 2/3 dana nakon prekida. Sve ovisi!!! Ali napravi betu!!!

FionaM, ja sam odležala 15 dana nakon inseminacije i prvog IVF. Sad sam odmah drugi dan nakon punkcije i IVF išla raditi i gle ČUDA!!!

I još jednom hval ana čestitkama!!!

----------


## kinki

Ni kapi krvi....Nastavila sam s utrićima pa sutra u 2 idem vadit betu i javim vam rezultat.....

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nisam ni ja našla Cortinin post.
Ali moram vam javiti (biolog rekao) da Vinogradska ima prvu trudnicu iz zamrznute j.s.!!! Jeeeee!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Meni su vratili 2 osmostanična (1 je fragmentiran) i 1 četverostanični.

*Kinki*, nastavi s utrogestanima i vadi brzo betu!!!
*Arkica,* mislila sam na tebe cijelo jutro dok sam čekala...  :Smile:

----------


## Zeena

Aurorablu, drzimo fige da se lijepo smjeste mala  :Heart:  

kinki, ti definitivno vadi betu... drzimo fige za sutra  :Smile:  

arkica jos malo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i Cortina cestitke! 
P.S. gdje je Cortina objavila, ne vidim post?? - u tome se slazem sa zedrom... nisam ni ja vidjela... 

ja se naradnih dana nemoram dizati rano, sutra stoperica navecer, a u petak punkcija ako folikul ostane tamo di je (ja mislim da hoce, jedino me strah da nebude prazan folikul ili nezrela js jer ce mi u petak biti 15 dc, a meni su inace ovulacije na 16,17 dc.) kad sam vec kod toga, stoperica se uzima zasto tocno? da js sazrije ili da folikul ne pukne, ili oboje?  :Embarassed:

----------


## Zeena

Aurora  :Very Happy: i za mrvice i za trudnicu iz zamrznute js.  :Very Happy:

----------


## zedra

Drago mi je za novu trudnicu iz zamrznute js, ali nemojte se zanositi kako je to jako super (3 trudnice u 8 mjeseci novog zakona, a baš me zanima koliko bi ih bilo
da su se zamrzavali predemriji?!!)
naime netko dobije i na lotu sedmicu...isto tako....

----------


## kinki

Istina....Mene su shebali s tim zakonom do boli....I tužno je što bih sad, da sam trudna, išla u prilog Milinoviću......Eno u Mariboru u tih osam mjeseci 80% uspješnosti....

----------


## ksena28

> drago mi je za novu trudnicu iz zamrznute js, ali nemojte se zanositi kako je to jako super (3 trudnice u 8 mjeseci novog zakona, a baš me zanima koliko bi ih bilo
> da su se zamrzavali predemriji?!!)
> naime netko dobije i na lotu sedmicu...isto tako....


veliki potpis na ovo

----------


## kinki

> Aurorablu, drzimo fige da se lijepo smjeste mala  
> 
> kinki, ti definitivno vadi betu... drzimo fige za sutra  
> 
> arkica jos malo  i Cortina cestitke! 
> P.S. gdje je Cortina objavila, ne vidim post?? - u tome se slazem sa zedrom... nisam ni ja vidjela... 
> 
> ja se naradnih dana nemoram dizati rano, sutra stoperica navecer, a u petak punkcija ako folikul ostane tamo di je (ja mislim da hoce, jedino me strah da nebude prazan folikul ili nezrela js jer ce mi u petak biti 15 dc, a meni su inace ovulacije na 16,17 dc.) kad sam vec kod toga, stoperica se uzima zasto tocno? da js sazrije ili da folikul ne pukne, ili oboje?


Štoperica ti samo osigurava da folikul pukne u određenom razdoblju,  da ne nastane cista.  Ništa drugo.  Ona ne može spriječiti da folikul pukne ranije....

----------


## zedra

Kinki, ja još vjerujem u tvoju betu!
Istina, svi smo pogođeni zakonom...
a mislim da ni našim doktorima a i biolozima nije ništa lakše...
mislim, ako uspiju iz zamrznute js ostvariti trudnoću, da je zakon normalan i da im dozvoljava da rade svoj posao najbolje što mogu, 
ne bi zaostajali ni postotka za Mariborom..

----------


## mare41

> Cure bok !
> dugo vas čitam i pratim, al sad sam se morala i uključiti i javiti vam lijepu vijest ! naime, imala sam nedavno transfer, jedna 8-stanična i 4-erostanična mrvica, nisam izdržala čekanje bete, pa ju isto vadila 10 dpt i bila je 17,2, danas 12 dpt dan je 46,8!!!
> Arkice čestitam, konačno je krenulo i u vinogradskoj !!!


 kopiram cortinu, šta sam samo ja vidjela njen post na prethodnoj strani :Smile: 
Aurora draga, šaljem puno poljubaca.

----------


## mia74

Čestitke svim curama,ali ja i nemam baš lijepih vijesti... :Sad: 
Znam da mi je prvi puta i nisam se nešto previše nadala s tim više što nisam bog zna 
kako reagirala na klomifene..ali imala sam jedan folikul i jednu jajnu stanicu..jučer sam bila na punkciji.Danas sam zvala biologa i rekao mi je da js nije bila zrela-valjda sam dobro shvatila...I u prvi tren mi nije bilo koma,ali nakon par sati mi se skupilo,a bila sam na poslu i još k tome radim s ljudima,a oči pune suza..Kolegice razumiju i ne razumiju...Sad sam došla doma i pošteno se isplakala....
I znam da je to velika borba i ne odustajem,ali...naprosto... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## arkica

> *Arkica,* mislila sam na tebe cijelo jutro dok sam čekala...


AAAAA!!! Šaljem ti beskonaćno svoje sreće!!!

----------


## Zeena

zedra, nije to neka sreca, samo je dobro sto nasi doktori i bolog su uspjeli u stvaranju cuda...  :Grin:  to je dobro!  :Cool: 
mia74, bas mi je zao...  :Love:  bude bolje drugi puta... kaj da ti velim ja na menopurima (i to njih 24) sam dobila samo 2 zrele js i samo se jedna oplodila i jos se nije ni razvijala kako se spada... tako da je sve to vise manje lutrija... a sad u prirodnom imam samo jedan folikul i opet sam spremna na sve solucije (od toga da nema js do toga da je nezrela do toga da se na kraju krajeva ne oplodi ) tako da mislim da je kljuc uspjeha samo pokusavati i ne odustajati jer bolje je zaliti za nezrelom js nego za tim sto nisam pokusavala i dalje... zato glavu gore i samo naprijed...  :Love:

----------


## mia74

Hvala Zeena na podršci.. :Smile: 
Naravno da idem dalje-ne samo ja već i sve one koje se bore...
Mislim da u životu ništa nije slučajno,ni ovo sve što se nama događa..ali nikako da shvatim zašto je to tako...
Možda jednog dana..a možda nikada..
Al to sada i nije važno..Samo mogu misliti kad ću opet u postupak-nadam se odmah :Yes:

----------


## kinki

Još uvik ni kapi krvi.   Muž neće da idemo danas vadit betu, boji se još jednog razočarenja, tako da moram čekat do sutra.   Ako ne poludim skroz do tad, ko sumanuta pregledavam gaćice svakih 5 minuta....Hmmm, mogla bih drmnit jedan normabel i prespavat do sutra ajooooooj.

----------


## Zeena

ma nikad necemo ni shvatiti... ali zivot ide dalje, a mi skupa s njim.  :Grin: 
kinki, samo ti mazni normic i u krpe do sutra... i razocaranja su sastavni dio zivota i dolaze s njim, a uvijek ima i gorih stvari od negativne bete... ja sam sretna jer mogu ici uopce u postupke dok se neke zene nemogu nikako ni docekati da krenu zbog raznoraznih zdravstvenih problema, tako da je sve to u neku ruku prednost...  :Cool:

----------


## Gabi25

Ajme nije me bilo par dana, arkice čestitam od srca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
kinki ti svakako sutra izvadi betu, držim fige~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i za tebe Aurora da se mrvice ugnijezde~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

pusa svima, ja trenutno odmaram od svega pa me nema baš ni na F

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Cortina, * sad sam tek vidjela tvoj post, sorry što sam, valjda preletila preko njega, a ti nisi ubacila nikakve smajliće pa nisam skužila lijepu vijest.
Bravo!!! I javi se još koji put, samo neka beta tako lijepo nastavi rasti  :Very Happy: 

*mia74*,  :Love:  žao mi je, ali sljedeći put će biti bolje!
Curke, pozdrav svima  :Heart: 
*Arkica*, za lijepu betu sutra  :Very Happy:

----------


## venera21

Pozdrav curke, ja sam nova ovdje! Prošli mjesec bila na AIH kod dr. T, ali bezuspješno. Ovaj ciklus ponovo na AIH. Sad pijem klomifene, 3-7 dc. Dr. T kaže da bi trebalo nastati 3-5 folikula! Da li je koja od Vas imala više folikula, i išla samo na inseminaciju??

----------


## mia74

Dobrodošla Venera 21!!!
I ja sam poprilično nova-iza mene jedan postupak-neuspio.
I ja sam bila na klomifenima od 3-7dc,imala sam jedan folikul,mada sam na punkciji osjetila dva uboda,pa sad ne znam jel su ipak bila dva..
Meni je doktor rekao da i nisam baš nešto reagirala na klomifene,a koliko sam shvatila nisam jedina,no to ne znači da ti nećeš :Smile:

----------


## arkica

Venera 21, dobro nam došla!!! Ja sam s Klomifenima (zajedno s 3 ampule Menopura) dobila 3 folikula pa 1 jajnu stanicu.

Sretno!!!

----------


## Marnie

> Pozdrav curke, ja sam nova ovdje! Prošli mjesec bila na AIH kod dr. T, ali bezuspješno. Ovaj ciklus ponovo na AIH. Sad pijem klomifene, 3-7 dc. Dr. T kaže da bi trebalo nastati 3-5 folikula! Da li je koja od Vas imala više folikula, i išla samo na inseminaciju??


Ja sam išla obično na AIH kada sam imala samo jedan folikul. Možda netko ima i iskustva da sa više folikula ide na AIH, ali sigurno znam za žene (ali ne u Vinogradskoj) da su ih prebacivali na IVF ukoliko bi klomifenskom stimulacijom dobile više folikula. Jedino možda da pitaš dr.-a da li bi te možda stavio na IVF...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki i Arkica*, čekamo današnje ogromne bete  :Cekam: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Zeena

no, zenske di ste?  :Shock: 
ja cijelo jutro skicam jel ima stogod novoga...  :Grin:

----------


## arkica

Draga, evo mene!!! 144,8 na 12 dpt!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Arkica*, jeeeee!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Reci mi kako si se osjećala nakon transfera? Ja ne osjećam baš ništa, ko da nikad nisam imala ni punkciju ni transfer. 

Ajmo sad *Kinki*, betu na sunce!

----------


## arkica

AuroraBlu, tako je najbolje!!! Ni ja nisam ništa osjećala, baš ništa pa vidiš...

Kinki, ajmo, još ti!!! Ajmo...

----------


## Zeena

arkica  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  cestitke od srca jos jednom i sad bi vec mogla staviti u potpis predivnu vijest!  :Grin:

----------


## arkica

Evo potpisa;  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## ninochka28

Arkica  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

joj baš sam happy što je konačno krenulo u našoj dragoj Vinogradskoj, opet sam dobila volju za nastavkom

----------


## Marnie

Arkice, prekrasno je vidjeti tvoj novi potpis !  :Very Happy: !

----------


## kinki

Beta 130, van sebe sam....Nakon više od 5 godina.....

----------


## nina1

znam a se nesmije ali nemogu odoljeti  kinki jjjjjjjjjjjjeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

Ajme kinki draga moja kako sam sretna zbog tebe, joj superrrrrrrrrrrrrrr draga čestitam tebi i TM od srca.  U isto vrijeme ćemo ja i ti biti mamice i dobiti svoje male smotuljke.

----------


## ivica_k

> Beta 130, van sebe sam....Nakon više od 5 godina.....


 :Klap:  bravo! sad samo cool i laganini :Cool:

----------


## ninochka28

Ajme koje veselje :Very Happy: 

Kinki  :Klap:  a pogotovo me veseli tvoj uspjeh jer ste "idiopati" ko i mi i ovo mi je napunilo glavu optimizmom!!

bravo za naše trudnice!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Bravo, *Kinki*!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Napokon je krenulo u Vinogradskoj!!!!
Ajme, kakav uzbudljivi dan... kako nam ovo ulijeva nadu...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ninochka*, nadam se da si u akciji sljedeći mjesec, trebamo svi uskočiti u ovaj vlakić koji se pokrenuo.

----------


## ninochka28

> *Ninochka*, nadam se da si u akciji sljedeći mjesec, trebamo svi uskočiti u ovaj vlakić koji se pokrenuo.



Ma joj, ne mogu do kraja 4 mj. radi posla i sada kad vidim ovo luda sam i otišla bi već sutra gore :Sad:  hmmm...možda mi se posreći pa kućna radinost ipak upali, radim na tome punom parom  :Embarassed: 
sada ste nam ti i zeena na redu da nastavite ovaj pozitivni niz

Nego kad će više neki dogovor za kavu pasti?

----------


## AuroraBlu

E da, stalno te zaboravljam pitat, Ninochka, jeste riješili onaj problem? Si išla na kraju na pregled ili je samo prošlo?  :Smile:

----------


## zedra

Kinki, Arkice, pa ovo je pregenijalnooooo!!!!!!! :Very Happy: 

Čestiitam!!!
P.S: Kinki jel to 12 dan od ET?

----------


## ninochka28

> E da, stalno te zaboravljam pitat, Ninochka, jeste riješili onaj problem? Si išla na kraju na pregled ili je samo prošlo?


Prošlo je na svu sreću :Smile:  nisam bila gore. Nego jel moguće da poslije stimulacije u ciklusu ima više od jednog folikula (mislim ono možda zbog ostatka hormona)? nekako sam kod ove ovulacije imala isti osjećaj napuhanosti ko prošli mjesec na stimulaciji? ma mislim moje pitanje je zašto kažu da su nakon stimulacije u slijedećem ciklusu veće šanse za prirodnu trudnoću?

----------


## zedra

Ninochka, ja svaki put imam taj osjećaj mjesec nakon klomifena (do sada 5x)...
i ja sam to pripisivala ovulaciji, koju baš i ne vidim često..

----------


## kinki

> Kinki, Arkice, pa ovo je pregenijalnooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> Čestiitam!!!
> P.S: Kinki jel to 12 dan od ET?


13. dan,  vračen mi je 4 stanični embrij treći dan nakon punkcije, bio je zaostao u razvoju....i eto....

----------


## maca2

Ajme cureeee, ne znam vas ali evo plačem od sreće! Draže mi je kad čujem da je jedna od "nas" trudna neko za nekog rođenog...majke mi  :Love: 
Ma baš je super krenulo u Vinogradskoj - i vrijeme nam je!
Ovo je samo dokaz da nije bitno koliko stanica ima embrij na dan transfera nego je bitno kako se dalje razvija ( ja imala 10 i 8-stanične pa ništa... :Crying or Very sad:  ), ali' bit će jednom i kod nas!
Vibram za vas i vaše mrvice do neba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i želim vam najdosadniju moguću trudnoću  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure trudnice, a da se prijavite na odbrojavanju? Da se i druge cure razvesele.

----------


## arkica

kinki, bravo, bravo!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Započele smo niz i sad: ostale, nema prekida!!! 

ZABRANJUJEM DA SE OVAJ SRETAN LANAC PREKINE!!!

P.S. Stvarno bi mogle na kavu!!!???!!!

----------


## Zeena

kinki  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
ajme kolko trudnica iz Vinogradske  :Smile:  
AuroraBlu, ti si slijedeca!  :Grin: 

ja veceras u 22 stopericu dobivam...

i da, i za kavu se slazem! samo recite kad i di...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ja se nadam da vas neću razočarati  :Smile:  Zeena, a ti si tjedan dana iza mene trudna

----------


## venera21

Mia74, ne znam da li ću reagirati na klomifene, ali osjećam da se nešto događa u jajnicima-vidjet ćemo preksutra. I ja sam bila razočarana što 1.AIH nije uspio. Ma doći će red i na nas da ljuljamo svoje male smotuljke, jel tak?

Arkice, Aurora, Kinki čestitke od srca  :Smile: ))))))))

Marnie, dr.T kaže da ću radi prohodnih jajovoda ići na inseminaciju. MM ima teratozoospermiu i slabu pokretljivost. Iako, biolog je prošli puta rekao da su "malci" dobri! Kad bi išla na IVF barem bi znala da li u folikulu ima js!

----------


## jadro

ajde, ajde, jedna po jedna na kat/podforum trudnoće, raščistite mi čekaonu, dajte da ne moram čekati puno kad krenem gore (dosta je bilo čekanja na VV)  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Venera21*, hm, malo si se požurila, ja sam tek jučer imala transfer, tako da je definitivno rano za čestitanje...  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

Traži se sposobna i odgovorna osoba da organizira okupljanje, bi ja preuzela to na sebe ali ne leži mi organizacija pa bi molila da se javi dobrovoljka :Smile:

----------


## venera21

Aurora, joj moguće da sam pobrkala neke stvari, jer tak mi se čini da ima puno cura s dobrim vijestima tu na forumu. Baš mi je drago kaj je sve nekak živnulo, krenulo je vinogradskoj!

----------


## ninochka28

> *Venera21*, hm, malo si se požurila, ja sam tek jučer imala transfer, tako da je definitivno rano za čestitanje...


pusti ti to, zna žena što priča :Grin:  pa ti si trudna samo nemaš još pismeni dokaz :Cool:

----------


## Zeena

trudna dok se ne dokaze suprotno... to je bio moj moto jos iz davnih dana...  :Laughing: 
Aurora, ajde da bar bude tako (da se sve redom samo radujemo velikim betama)...  :Embarassed: 
ninochka, nisam ni ja bas neki organizator... ajde neka sposobna neka se javi.  :Grin: 
venera21, samo polako... sve se stigne.  :Cool:  

mene ovaj put majka piknula... sad opet mozak na pasu saljem do petka...  :Laughing:

----------


## arkica

Dakle, ja sam ipak bila šefica petnaestorici muškaraca. Ako sam njih uspila organizirati, valjda ću i ovu kavu;  :Smile: ))

*Jarun, Macao (kafić skroz u drvu), nedjelja 14.3. u 10:30h*

----------


## petra30

Dobro jutro, curke

Nažalost, Kinki je sinoć javila da su ju zvali iz bolnice i da su zamijenili nalaze, da nije trudna  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

Kinki, srećo, drži se...

----------


## Cortina

Jutro cure !

evo i mene , ne stignem se baš javljati, samo da i ja potvrdim trudnoću ( ne mogu još vjerovati da sam trudnica .. ) , moja beta lijepo raste, jučer je bila 110 !!!  ( s obzirom da sam nova ne znam još di su smajlići  :Shock: ))

Arkice čestitam !  kinki baš mi je žao..možda se ipak nisu zabunili, provjeri još jednom...

----------


## arkica

Pa jel to moguće????? Pa jel su oni normalni?????

Kinki, drži se!!! Draga, drži se!!!

----------


## ninochka28

Kinki  :Crying or Very sad:  drži nam se!!! nemreš vjerovati da se takve stvari događaju :Sad: 

Arkica bravo za organizaciju, meni paše i dolazim

----------


## Zeena

kinki,  :Crying or Very sad:  nemrem vjerovati da se to dogada...  :Mad:  

arkica the trudna organizatorica...  :Grin:  ja nemrem obecati da cu doci, ali budem se potrudila.  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

Dobro jutro cure! Tek sad čitam naš topic i sva sam bila van sebe od sreće kad sam vidjela Kinkinu betu i onda odem na slijedeću stranicu i vidim ovo?!? To je prestrašno, tako zamjeniti nalaze!! I to ženi koja se 5 godina bori! Ajme, koma  :Evil or Very Mad: ...
Kiniki, draga, drži se  :Love:

----------


## Marnie

Što se tiče kavice, ja bih rado došla, ali za ovu nedjelju imam već dogovoreno penjanje na Sljeme (malo sportskog života) hehe.

----------


## jadro

katastrofa za zamjenu nalaza  :Sad: ...kakav crni humor  :Sad: ...

----------


## kinki

Istina je-zamijenili su mi nalaze...Moja beta 1,3....Ništa.   Ako jučer nisam umrla od tuge neću nikad....Još me nakon toga šef obavijestio da se on eto nadao da sam trudna i da ću na komplikacije-al pošto nisam eto mi otkaz jer sam višak....Ako slučajno neki meteor ima udrit u zemlju ovih dana bolje da se svi maknu od mene jer znam di će udrit.  Žene moje, u sve ove godine ja nikad nisam imala plus-ni blijedi, ni nikakvi.   Jučer am sat vremena bila trudna sa prekrasnom betom.  Nijedan minus se ne može mjeriti sa golemom tugom koja me pogodila kad su mi javili da je greška....Ko da sam izgubila bebu....Toliko am jadna da se pitam imam li smisla išta više....

----------


## ksena28

isuse kinki ovo je prepreprestrašno... o neprofesionalnosti i nehumanosti tih ljudi da i ne pričam...
nešto se slično dogodilo našoj mmaslačak, njoj su dali pozitivni nalaz bete žene s istim imenom i prezimenom, tek nakon veselja i radosti vidješe da je žena potpuno različito godište i da nema veze s njima.
strašno, neopisivo i jako jako ružno! 
šef ti je kretenoidni majmun, njega ne treba ni spominjat. 
nemam ti ništa pametno za reći... ništa...

----------


## mare41

kinki, teško je riječima opisati koliko mi je žao zbog toga što ti se jučer dogodilo...

----------


## Zeena

kinki, ocito da je istina da nesreca nikada ne dolazi sama...  :Sad:  probaj pokupiti djelice svoje duse i nastaviti se nadati za bolje sutra...   :Love:

----------


## ina33

Kinki, drži se  :Heart: !

----------


## Marnie

Tako tužno i još pored svega izgubiti posao  :Crying or Very sad: . Suosjećam s tobom svim srcem. Niti ja ne znam što bih ti pametno rekla, a da ne počnem bacati drvlje i kamenje na naše ministre, vladu ovu groznu politiku koju oni vode itd. Ali mislim da nema smisla to sve nabrajati nekom tko je to osjetio direktno na svojoj koži, pa ti želim samo poručiti da iako si sada u komi, pokušaj naći snage za dalje i nemoj dopustiti da ti itko oduzme tvoj san  :Love: .

----------


## rozalija

Kinki draga moja šta reći, tužna sam zbog tebe i ljuta na te kretene kako su tako neprofesionalni. 
Drži se draga moja, doće tvoj plus ja u to čvrsto vjerujem, pa znaš i mene bila sam uzgubila svaku nadu ali eto ga na kraju upornost pobijedi.
Puno pusica ti šaljem

----------


## zedra

Kinki, draga, ovo je prestrašno!
izdrži nekako, jer iza kiše mora doći i Sunce! :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ovo je strašno, *Kinki,* ali... za dišpet svima njima, ne daj se!!!

----------


## nina1

kinki  :Love:

----------


## tonili

:Love:  Kinki

----------


## šniki

*kinki* baš mi je žao....stvarno nije fer, :Love:

----------


## tlukaci5

draga kinki,ne poznam te,ali stvarno,nemam komentara na profesionalnost nekih ljudi! :Evil or Very Mad: 
stvarno nepravedno,drži se!

----------


## thaia28

uh kinki, stvarno grozno to što ti se dogodiloo. nažalost, kažu da nesreća nikad ne dolazi sama, eto i na tvom se primjeru pokazalo istinitim  :Sad: 
no, kada krene - onda krene i na bolje i ja vjerujem da će ti se sve uskoro posložiti, nako kako treba  :Love:

----------


## Marnie

> Jutro cure !
> 
> evo i mene , ne stignem se baš javljati, samo da i ja potvrdim trudnoću ( ne mogu još vjerovati da sam trudnica .. ) , moja beta lijepo raste, jučer je bila 110 !!! ( s obzirom da sam nova ne znam još di su smajlići ))
> 
> Arkice čestitam ! kinki baš mi je žao..možda se ipak nisu zabunili, provjeri još jednom...


*Cortina,* draga, predivno za tvoju betu koja tako lijepo raste  :Very Happy: !
btw. tvoji su postovi prilično misteriozni, mogla bih se kladiti da jutros nije bio tu  :Cool: .

----------


## zedra

:Confused:  Jel meni nešto ne valja forum?? pa danima ganjam Cortinine postove, ali nigdje ih nema??

----------


## Zeena

:Laughing:  da, stvarno! kao da se pojave nakon par sati...  :Shock:  
cortina, odlicno kaj beta lijepo raste!  :Very Happy:  neka bude jedna onako praaava skolska trudnoca!  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Jel 


> meni nešto ne valja forum?? pa danima ganjam Cortinine postove, ali  nigdje ih nema??


I ja isto tako, zato nam nemoj zamjerit što te ignoriramo Cortina, očito je neka teh.greška. Čestitam na lijepoj beti!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Arkica*, totalno smo te izignorirali vezano za kavu  :Smile:  Hm, a centar grada, i možda ne tako rano?

----------


## Zeena

> *Arkica*, totalno smo te izignorirali vezano za kavu  Hm, a centar grada, i možda ne tako rano?


e, to bi i meni vise pasalo  :Embarassed:

----------


## mia74

Venera21,ja kad sam bila na klomifenima imala sam osjećaj da mi desni jajnik radi 100 na sat,a kad ono,na prvom uzv,na njemu nema ni jednog folikula :Laughing: 
Mali je bio u štrajku,a ja mislila,kaj će toga biti puuunooo!!
Inače,i ja idem sutra gore-ak sam tebe shvatila ideš i ti?
Idem na dogovor za sljedeći postupak..bumo videli!!!
Možda se i vidimo!!

----------


## venera21

Kinki, žao mi je jako jako....ne znam što reći....

Mia 74, da, idem sutra gore pa se možda i vidimo! Rekli su mi između 9 i 10 h. Čudni su ti klomifeni, nemam nikakvih nuspojava kak su curke tu pričale, samo to štrencanje u jajnicima. Baš me zanima kaj će sutra dr. reći!

Curke, ako sam dobro shvatila, oni gore rade subotom i nedjeljom?

----------


## Cortina

Ne znam ni ja kaj se događa, primjetila sam da mi se postovi pojavljuju tek nakon par sati  :Unsure:  

al nadam se da će od sad biti ok, ipak sam još friška pa mi nemojte zamjeriti  :Wink: 

sad ću ipak biti s vama češće, jer sam na čuvanju trudnoće  :Very Happy: 

Arkice, jesi ti zvala gore i javila betu ? ja danas nisam dobila Tomića, pa zovem sutra da se dogovorim za prvi pregled  :Smile:

----------


## arkica

Cortina, čestitam, čestitam!!!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Kinki, još jednom žao mi je, jako, jako!!! Život je nekad nepravedan!!! Kao što je AuroraBlu rekla: Iz dišpeta idi dalje i budi jača nego ikada!!!



Cure, onda odgađamo kavu za slijedeći vikend. Nažalost ja nemogu kasnije.        Idem kod svekrve na svečani ručak;  :Smile:

----------


## arkica

Cortina, meni su sestre rekle da se javim tek kad budem imala tri put duplanje bete.
Danas vadim oko 15h treći put betu pa...

Da li je tko naručen za vikend kod dr. Tomića?

----------


## Zeena

meni se cini da ovaj vikend nisu gore...  :Embarassed:  tako sam nesto danas nacula kad su sestre pricale na telefon. 

inace, ja prezivjela punkciju bez ikakvih ljekova i moram priznat da mi je bas to ok, cak mi je vise grozno ono pranje prije punkcije nego sama punkcija...  :Cool:  a i poslije je super... samo sam se spremila i ode ja doma.  :Grin:  sad malo osjetim jajnik tu i tamo, ali nista posebno. 
da, imamo js!  :Very Happy:  sutra zovem da pitam kakva je. a u meduvremenu (od utorka) se jos jedan folikul pojavio na lijevom jajniku... tako da su mi ipak 2 punktirali.  :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena*, super za bezbolnu punkciju! Ma Tomić je zakon za punkcije! Nego, znači imala si 2 folikula u prirodnom ciklusu i 1 jajnu stanicu? Držimo fige za sutra!!!  :Very Happy: 

*Arkica*, odgađamo kavu za idući vikend ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu danas. Gdje vadiš?

----------


## Zeena

da, imala sam 2 folikula... s tim da jednog nije bilo tu u utorak pa je do danas fino narastao do 15 mm (u njemu nije bilo nista 100 %)   :Embarassed:  
da i zaboravila sam reci, endo je bio danas 9 mm sto je po mojoj skromnoj procjeni super.  :Grin:  
i da, naravno da se nisam sjetila pitati za utrice (prebrzo sam pobjegla jer se mm zurio na posel) ... ali pretpostavljam da bi trebala danas uzimati? u svakom slucaju nemogu skoditi, jel da?  :Grin:  i andol?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Od danas do transfera 3x1 utrić oralno + andol 100.

----------


## Zeena

jedino me muci kaj ako nebude transfera...  :Embarassed:  
sad me budu opet ti utrici uspavali... popijem i onesvjesti me.  :Laughing:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena,* pa vikend je pred tobom, nek te onesvijeste  :Smile:  Zašto ne bi bilo transfera?!

----------


## arkica

Zeena, i meni je dr. zaboravio reći za terapiju do transfera (KOJEG ĆE BITI;  :Smile: ). Samo se ti onesvijesti;  :Smile: 

Ja u 15h vadim betu u "Suncu",  :Smile:

----------


## Zeena

ja jos uvijek drzim sve opcije otvorene...  :Cool:  mozda nije js zrela,a mozda se ne oplodi...  :Embarassed:  u svakom slucaju budem se onesvjestivala 3x dnevno...  :Laughing: 
arkice, sretno jos danas...  :Grin:  javi nam! 
aurora, kako si nam ti danas?

----------


## Vaka

> *Zeena*, super za bezbolnu punkciju! Ma Tomić je zakon za punkcije! Nego, znači imala si 2 folikula u prirodnom ciklusu i 1 jajnu stanicu? Držimo fige za sutra!!! 
> 
> Ovo "bezbolno" me jako veseli 
> 
> *Arkica*, odgađamo kavu za idući vikend ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu danas. Gdje vadiš?


Da "bete" svima budu uskoro "bebe" ~~~~~~~

Pozdrav

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Arkica*, jel stigla beta? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Zeena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za oplođenu jajnu stanicu sutra!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

*Vaka*, jesi išla na razgovor?

----------


## arkica

469;  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

AuroraBlu, kako si? Koliko još?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ajme koja beturina, *Arkica*!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Pa trebala je biti oko 300.

Ja još 10 dugih dana... I dalje ne osjećam baš ništa, nisam čak ni napuhnuta, samo su mi malo (.)(.) uvećane, što je normalno za 2.dio ciklusa. Čak me ni jajnici ne štrecaju, ništa ništa... eto, uopće nemam osjećaj da se nešto unutra događa.
bila sam na bolovanju još ova 3 dana, sljedeći tjedan idem radit pa će mi brže proć.

----------


## Gabi25

arkice čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
kinki jako mi je žao zbog svega što ti se dogodilo, užasna situacija, ja mislim da bi nekog ubila da mi se takvo što dogodi... Jako mi je žao, drži se :Love: 

Aurora, zeena, za sve vas cure~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Zeena

arkice!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
beta je ooodlicnaaaa!  :Klap: 
Gabi  :Kiss:

----------


## Marnie

Arkica, koja betaaaa  :Very Happy: !!! Trudnice naša  :Very Happy: !
Zeena držim fige za sutra da ti jave da ćeš imati transfer  :Smile: .

----------


## venera21

Evo i ja bila dans gore. Nakon klomifena 2 folikula, 15 i 9 mm, endometrij samo 5 mm??? Cure jel to pretanko za 8.dan?

Zeena, bravo za js  :Smile: ) . Znači nije jako boljela punkcija? Kakvo pranje prije punkcije? Nisam još bila na punkciji, pa ne znam....

Da, da ludi su ti utrići: mene su tak omamljivali, vrtilo mi se toliko da nisam mogla ni auto voziti 2 tjedna!

----------


## venera21

A di su moji postovi nestali???

Svim curama malo  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Vaka

Čestitam Arkici!

AuroraBlue [QUOTE]


> Ja još 10 dugih dana... I dalje ne osjećam baš ništa, nisam čak ni napuhnuta, samo su mi malo (.)(.) uvećane, što je normalno za 2.dio ciklusa.


Brzo će to...
Razgovor nam je ovaj pon. Nadam se da će se nešto stvarno početi događati, za sada samo teorija i nalazi  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

arkice, čestitam! ako želiš javi na Odbrojavanju, cure će se veseliti s tobom.

----------


## Zeena

moja micica je bila zrela i lijepo se oplodila!  :Very Happy:  i transfer je u pon!  :Very Happy:  ja sretna ko malo dijete! 
sad budem mogla ici dalje spavati jer sam se probudila prije 7 valjda od iscekivanja...  :Embarassed: 

venera, nemoj se brinuti, ako bude pretanak dati ce ti nekaj za debljanje... a kaj se pranja tice budes vidila...  :Laughing:  nije nista strasno samo je malo neugodno (ali sto uopce moze biti ugodno kad se prcka po dolje... ) 
Vaka, ma i mene su ti nalazi izludivali... kad krene je super... 

cure svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Marnie

Bravo Zeena  :Very Happy: !!

----------


## arkica

Zeena, bravo!!! Krenulo je....

----------


## Cortina

Zeena bravo  :Very Happy: 

Arkice cestitam, prava beturina !!! ja u pon. jos jednom moram ponoviti, pa javljam i dogovaram  prvi pregled, cula sam se s dr. jucer pa je tako rekao. Drzite fige da i meni bude dobra  :Smile: 

p.s. meni postovi kasne jer sam nova pa svaki post moraju odobriti moderatorice , zato se pojavljuje sa zakasnjenjem, al jos kratko pa su moci normalno komunicirati  :Smile:

----------


## venera21

Zeena,  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Bravo *Zeena*!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Venera, meni je npr.to pranje sasvim ok, nije mi neugodno. Tako da ti je sve to individualni doživljaj  :Smile:

----------


## arkica

Cortina, sretno sutra!!!  :Smile: 

Jel imaš kakve simtome?

----------


## mia74

Čestitke *Arkice i Cortina*
*Zeena*,sretno sutra na transferu!!!
Ja sam dobila novi protokol,idemo na stimulaciju-Suprefact i menopure..
Odlučila sam se sama pikati-pogledala sam puno filmića o tome i to više puta..
I još ću ih sigurno pregledavati... :Laughing: 
Nadam se i da ću uspjeti..
Inače,jel mi može netko reći da li menstruacija nakon klomifena dolazi normalno ili kasni-ili urani!!!
Čisto da se znam pripremiti..

----------


## jadro

arkica  :Smile:

----------


## Zeena

dobro jutro! 
hvala vam cure!  :Love: 
ja sad vec jedva cekam da odem gore po mrvicu... nadam se da je sve dobro i da se lijepo dijeli.  :Embarassed: 
cortina, znala sam da ima neka kvaka zasto ti postovi kasne... ja sam vec mislila da sam prolupala (ili ja ili forum ..  :Grin: 
mia, definitvno pikanje same sebe nije nikakav problem... meni je samo prva pikica bila pod panikom kako cu ja to (i ruke su mi se tresle i bilo je mjehurica i svasta), a poslije toga sam bila s pikicom gotova za pol minute... i nemas tu sto previse fulati.

----------


## FionaM

Evo da i ja prijavim novosti:
dobila sam jednu js, koja se oplodila i vraćen mi je jedan 4-stanični zametak. Prvo sam bila tužna jer sam dobila samo jednu js, onda sam bila sretna što se oplodila, a onda sam opet bila malo razočarana što je 4-stanični. Ipak, mislim kako nema pravila i treba se nadati najboljem. Uostalom, čini mi se da je i *Arkica* imala jedan 4-stanični i na kraju je ispalo sve super. Eto, sad mirujem, a MM je moj kućni rob :Smile:  
*Zeena*, sretno danas.
E, da, htjela sam vas pitati, obzirom da mi je ovo bio prvi ET, jel' baš moram piti Normabel ili mogu i bez toga?? Ja nekako ne bi ako ne moram....
I nikako da skužim gdje su smajlići !!??

----------


## Marnie

Ma odlično je to *FionaM*  :Smile: . 
btw, za smajlić moraš kada odgovaraš stisnuti opciju "Idi na Napredno" i onda će ti se prikazati smajlići koje možeš birati.

*Zeena* sretno danas!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Fiona*, slobodno se ti veseli svom 4-staničnom mališanu, jer - pravilo je da pravila nema!

*Arkica*, kako se osjećaš?

----------


## FionaM

Marnie i AuroraBlu, hvala na podršci....
Zaboravila sam vam reći da je danas na 2. programu HTV-a u 15:30 emisija Etika: Medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja. Možda bude nešto zanimljivo  :Grin:

----------


## NikolinicaB

*Arkice* draga bravo jako smo nas dvije vesele radi tebe  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Zelim ti da imas pravu skolsku trudnocu kao sto ju ja imam i da osluskujes svoje tijelo i ne slušaš previše sastrane UZIVAJ u svakoj sekundi..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Curke frendica me trazi broj od 5 kata vinogradska please :Cool:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nikolinica*, drago mi je da imaš školsku trudnoću!  :Very Happy:  Uživaj! Jedva čekam da ti se pridružimo, sve po redu odavde...
A broj je: 3787-689

----------


## NikolinicaB

Draga Aurora ja JEDVA čekam da mi se pridruzite ali najiskrenije. Ja sam prekosutra gore na ulz jos netko???? 
Arkice joj bas mi je drago još jednom  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Zeena

eto mene. mrvica vracena a ne znam kakav je zametak jer mi je biolog rekao da je super i da lici na mene.  :Laughing: 
jos sam si jednom potvrdila teoriju da mi trasfer nije nimalo bezbolan, opet mi je morao diletirati (valjda sam dobro zapamtila izraz  :Grin: ) uz komentar da ko da me netko zaljepio dolje sa superljepilom.  :Embarassed: 
eto toliko od mene... idem sad malo odmarati... danas cekam da me muzic dvori...  :Razz:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena*, a joj, baš mi je žao da ti je tako bolan transfer. To je stvar anatomije valjda. A kako ti je bilo na punkciji? 
Meni je sad prvi put rekao kakvi su zameci po stanicama.

----------


## arkica

Nikolinica, stvarno se nadam da ću i ja tvojim stopama. U petak idemo na prvi UZV. Tko tebi prati trudnoću?

Fiona, da i ja sam imala četvorostanični. Samo se ti opusti.

Inaće, ja sam bila o.k. do danas. Od danas sam strašno, strašno zivčana. Sad sam stavila utrogestane pa ću biti mirnija. 
A sise rastu;  :Smile: )))

Zeena, sretno!!! Aurora, još malo!!!

----------


## Zeena

arkice, nemoj biti zivcana...  lijepo se smiri i uzivaj!  :Cool:  
aurora, kad usporedujem punkciju i transfer, punkcija mi je daleko bezbolnija... pogotovo poslije... danas me je boljelo cca 20 min nakon transfera.  :Embarassed:  ma istrpiti cu ja sto god treba, samo da se primi... nadam se da cu sve ovo brzo zaboraviti...  :Grin:

----------


## Sela

Bok cure,ja sam nova na forumima i u MPO al po godinama jedna od onih koju bi nazvali "starija gospodja"da je vidite kako sjedi u cekaoni :Smile: Nemam iskustva sa bolnickim lijecenjem neplodnosti,bila sam do sad u privatnika neuspjesno.Danas se narucila u Petrovoj za konzultacije i prvi pregled koji ce biti za 10 ak dana,a stavili bi me na listu za postupak u 9. mj.eventualno.Kad bih to isto napravila i u Vinogradskoj,koliko se ceka na postupak s obz,da svi pricate ovdje da i nisu neke guzve na vasem odjelu?Jel ima neka curka koja je nedavo krenula da mi objasni svoje pocetke.. :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Da ne mislite da sam pala s marsa slucajno,svjesna sam situacije u drzavi i zdravstvu,ali stekla sam utisak da vas u Vinogradskoj brze ubacuju u postupke(citajuci ostale forume).Zato pitam.

----------


## Dodirko

U Vinogradskoj ćeš brže doći u postupak.  Sretno!!!

----------


## FionaM

Sela, dobro došla...
U Vinogradskoj nisu velike gužve. Ja sam na prvom razgovoru bila sredinom siječnja, a sad već doma mirujem i nadam se da će se moja mrvica primiti.
Na prvom razgovoru ćeš dobiti popis pretraga koje morate obaviti ti i TM, od vađenja hormona do pravnog i psihološkog savjetovanja. Meni je za to trebalo manje od mjesec dana, jer mi je na dan prvih konzultacija bio 1dc, a i sve sam hormone vadila u privatnom laboratoriju.
Inače, moguće da će u travnju i svibnju doći do zastoja u postupcima, jer kako sam čula našeg biologa neće biti jedan dio 4. i jedan dio 5. mjeseca, a još uvijek traže zamjenu za njega. Ali to će ti sestre objasniti kad ih nazoveš. Broj ti je 01/3787-689. 
Sretno!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Arkice*, imaš pp  :Smile: 

*Zeena*, kako se osjećaš? Ja sam sva nikakva... imam osjećaj da se ništa ne događa "unutra"... jutros me štrecaju jajnici, a trbuh skroz plosnat, ni malo napet  :Sad:

----------


## Zeena

AuroraBlu, ne trcati pred rudo, pozitivne misli... rekli smo da simptome ionako nemozemo gledati kad svaki moze znaciti i jedno i drugo.  :Cool:  stoga nema veze kaj ti je trbuh plosnat i sto osjetis jajnike... ja sam od jucer tako napuhana od utrica da mi se muzic navecer smijao da izgledam ko da sam pojela loptu (a definitvno je bolje proci bez tog osjecaja ako ne moras... nema to veze s trudnocom).  :Embarassed:  a danas bi samo spavala...  :Laughing: to je vjerovatno zato kaj sam presla na bezkofeinsku kavu. U svakom slucaju sam ok, danas jos malo vise u horizontali, ali od sutra sve skoro normalno...

----------


## Sela

Hvala Fiona,Hvala Dodirko.Pozdrav Aurora!Evo ja na poslu pa ne stizem na forum.Aurora,ti plosnata a ja uniformu ne mogu zakopcat,sve me sramota :Laughing: Nisam nesto pozitiva al danas ni tolika negativa kao jucer.Valjda ne stizem mislit na svoj status.Ja stalno pricam svom trbuscicu :Laughing: i uopce ne mogu zamislit kako cu se osjecat ako beta bude negativna i shvatim da sam mu pricala praznom :Sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Sela*, eto zašto treba uvijek imati trbuh pun  :Laughing:

----------


## Vaka

Drage moje, dolazite li na kavicu u četvrtak?
Nekako mi je uvijek draže razgovarati uživo  :Smile:

----------


## MAJONI974

Drage moje, evo da prijavim i treći neuspjeli pokušaj AIH  :Sad: . Ali, ugurali su me u srijedu na konzultacije pa možda opet uskoro krenem s postupkom, ovaj put nadam se, konačno sa IVF-om.

----------


## jaja2

Arkice pa bravooooo!!!!! Od sveg srca ti čestitam na tvom velikom uspjehu!!!!! Želim ti divnu trudnoću!!!
Ostalim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše uspjehe!

----------


## Zeena

MAJONI974, bas mi je zao... nadam se da cete ubrzo krenuti s ivf-om... 
Sela, i ja sam sa svojim trbuhom pricala prvi puta... sada ga samo tu i tamo opomenem da ima da se primi...  :Razz:  i uopce se nisam glupo osjecala nakon negativne bete...  :Laughing: 
meni jedino cudno kaj me (.)(.) uopce ne bole.  :Shock:  ali dugo je jos cekanje, jos i stignu...  :Embarassed:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena,* ti si tek na početku... sve te još stigne zabolit  :Smile:  Vidjet ćeš, za jedno 3 dana će početi "pojave".

*Vaka*, samo mi iz našeg kluba 39 se nalazimo na kavi (nema smisla da ubediravamo ove klinke odavde)

Ali napisši da i ove cure znaju, kako je prošao dogovor u ponedjeljak?

----------


## NikolinicaB

> Nikolinica, stvarno se nadam da ću i ja tvojim stopama. U petak idemo na prvi UZV. Tko tebi prati trudnoću?
> 
> Fiona, da i ja sam imala četvorostanični. Samo se ti opusti.
> 
> Inaće, ja sam bila o.k. do danas. Od danas sam strašno, strašno zivčana. Sad sam stavila utrogestane pa ću biti mirnija. 
> A sise rastu; )))
> 
> Zeena, sretno!!! Aurora, još malo!!!


Draga Arkice samo pozitiva i ne razbijaj glavu MOLIM TE..ponašaj se kao da nisi trudna i sve ce doci na svoje vjeruj mi.  Ja sam bas neki dan prestala sa utericima jer nema smisla više kaze dr.
Meni trudnoću vodi moja privatna ginička u Suncu i dr. Tomić  :Smile: ..Evo bas idem danas na redovni pregled.
Jel jos netko samnom gore?
Arkica jako sam sretna radi tebe  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Anana1

evo i mene malo k vama.
samo da vas lijepo pozdravim, čestitam trudnicama (to mi daje nadu u naše K. i T.!!!) i dam podršku čekalicama.
ja sam na menopurima i suprefactu, super mi je, sve mi je nekak ravno. mislim, ne znam koliko je to ok...
samo, jajnici me pikaju za poludit. valjda se nešto događa..! danas 6 dan ciklusa.

prošli mjesec sam bila u postupku klomifenima, nije bilo jajne stanice ali sam se malo rušila poslije punkcije. vidim ja da je vama ta punkcija, onak, ništa strašno, pa se pitam zašto je mene TOLIKO bolilo i zašto sam padala u nesvjest?? zbog dva folikula??? osjećala sam se ko neka razmaženkica tamo gore a ne ko žena koja hrabro i uporno želi bebu... baš bad...

----------


## Zeena

Anana1, ma nemas brige... svako drugacije osjeti bol...  :Cool:  ja se osjecam ko razmazenka nakon transfera jer mi dode da zaplacem tamo, ali sve se prezivi... :Smile: 

a kaj se tice stimulacije, sigurno se nesto dogada... budi bez brige, za 2 dana budes sve saznala, pa nam i javis...  :Grin: 

ja odoh u setnju... odustala sam od mirovanja, pa sad skoro sve ali laganini...  :Embarassed:

----------


## zedra

Anana, koliko Menopura uzimaš i koliko Suprefacta?

----------


## Anana1

zeena, tnx!
ma tako sam rijetko s vama, baš mi je žao, ali nikako da stignem do kompa.
a od ove stimulacije sam tak euforična da me sve strah...
ko da sam napušena, s oproštenjem, sve mi je super, samo se cerekam ko blesava i na poslu, i doma, i u autu... hm...

zedra, menopuri 2,3 i 4 dan po tri ampule, 5,6 i 7 dan po dvije
frendica mi je medicinska pa me pika svaku večer, smiksa 3 praha sa jednom otopinom u jednu špricu i koristi one baby igle pa me niš ne boli. prvu večer je koristila normalnu pa sam cvilila pol sata. moj prag boli je toliko nizak da ako i preživim sve ove postupke, porod će me sigurno dokrajčiti..!  :Wink: 
suprefact 3 puta na dan, u 7 00, 15 00 i 23 00 po jedan špric u svaku nosnicu.
u petak sam gore na prvom ultrazvuku...

----------


## zedra

Anana, ~~~~~~~~~~~~za UZV i folikuliće...
P.S, jednom sam slušala pricu o vašem sinu u cekaonici...i baš sam se pitala gdje si i kako si.... :Heart: 
svim curkama ~~~~~~~~~~za sve što vam treba......

----------


## delfin

Cure, mm i ja sutra smo naručeni na naš prvi razgovor kod dr. Tomića. Nalaze uglavnom imamo sve, osim psihologa i pravnika. Pribilježit ćemo se za ivf. Ja sam već pitala za mogućnost anestezije,rekle ste da je moguća kod većeg broja folikula. Da li je to opća ili lokalna i mogu li se dogovoriti s dr da ju dobijem i ako broj folikula bude manji? Totalni sam trtaroš,priznajem. Lakše mi je bilo ići na laparo nego na Papa test, sve sav vam rekla time koliko se bojim.

----------


## Anana1

delfin, ja sam odabrala vinogradsku jer su mi rekli da tamo daju anesteziju. ali nisam je dobila jer sam imala samo 2 folikula, oba puta... sada ću je dobiti jer sam na jaćoj stimulaciji pa ću ti reći kako je to prošlo..
zedra, ja volim pričati o svom sinu jer je to jedna predivna priča, zapravo bajka, koja se nikada nikome nije dogodila osim nama..!
a tak bi volila jednu kavicu sa vama, da se ipak prepoznamo kad se vidimo gore..!

----------


## delfin

> delfin, ja sam odabrala vinogradsku jer su mi rekli da tamo daju anesteziju. ali nisam je dobila jer sam imala samo 2 folikula, oba puta... sada ću je dobiti jer sam na jaćoj stimulaciji pa ću ti reći kako je to prošlo..
> zedra, ja volim pričati o svom sinu jer je to jedna predivna priča, zapravo bajka, koja se nikada nikome nije dogodila osim nama..!
> a tak bi volila jednu kavicu sa vama, da se ipak prepoznamo kad se vidimo gore..!


Hvala  ! Petar Pan je sigurno sretno dijete kada ima tako divne roditelje!

----------


## Anana1

ako ne divne onda barem mahnite, barem u ovom periodu!
žicala sam ja anesteziju i prije ali tako mi je dr. Ljiljak objasnio. nema folikula - nema anestezije!
ali ništa te ne košta da ih pitaš kada dođete gore...

nego, vi iskusne menopurke, je li bad ako putujem osmi dan ciklusa u toplice na tri dana?
do 11. og sam natrag na drugi uzv ali malo me frka jel se smijem kupati tamo... mislim, malo smijem, ali ja sam dupli vodenjak i kad jednom uđem u vodu ne bi ja van satima...
kaj vi mislite..?

----------


## zedra

Anana, a kako znaš da će 2. UZV biti 11 DC? mislim da će te naruciti ovisno o
velicini folikula...a za kupanje ne znam...pitaj doktora...

----------


## Vaka

*Anana1* tvoje upute o baby igli će mi biti od koristi uskoro  :Smile: 
Što se tiče toplica, na tvom mjestu ne bih ulazila u vodu, jer znam koje sve kemikalije stavljaju u nju (čak i modru galicu) - sve sami otrovi. Bolje otrpi do ljeta, pa na more  :Smile:

----------


## Anana1

zedra, bio je prva dva puta a nekako si mislim pošto sam u petak, prekosutra gore, 8. dan, da će mi reći da dođem u ponedjeljak opet, nakon vikenda. jedino što njih ponedjeljkom baš i nema pa onda utorak... tak sam si ja to sama izračunala..
vaka, nemrem gledati vodu a ne ući u nju! eto, zato nisam ni htjela sada ići... ali dobili smo vikend na poklon pa mi se neće to propustiti...  :Sad:

----------


## Vaka

> *Vaka*, samo mi iz našeg kluba 39 se nalazimo na kavi (nema smisla da ubediravamo ove klinke odavde)
> 
> Ali napiši da i ove cure znaju, kako je prošao dogovor u ponedjeljak?


*AuroraBlu* ok, dakle samo klub *39+ na kavici.*
Upravo mi je dr odredio ICSI brzi protokol na Menopuru. Našla sam u ljekarni Filipović spray Suprefact po 470 kn, ako netko treba. Od idućeg tjedna se počinjem pikati, nadam se da će se mužić toga prihvatiti  :Smile: 

Pozdrav i vidimo se

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Anana*, ako si u petak na 1.uzv, onda će te naručiti sigurno u pon.na 2.uzv. Otkud ti to da ih ponedjeljkom nema?! Svaki dan se radi, ako treba i vikendom su gore radi punkcija. A što se tiče bazena, najbolje ti je da u petak pitaš doktora o tome. Da si nakon transfera, 100% ne bi smjela u bazen, a saune ili slično niti pomisliti!!!
*Delfin*, ja sam do sad bila na 3 punkcije. Na prve 2 sam dobila anesteziju (1 stimulirani i 1 klomifenski ciklus sa 4 folikula), a sad nisam dobila, iako sam imala puno folikula (6 jajnih stanica) jer je bila subota, a subotom nema anestetičara. Ali vjeruj mi da uopće nije bilo strašno. U dobrim si rukama, dr. T.je poznat po tome da ima laganu ruku. Ali sad kad nisam dobila anesteziju, dobila sam neki koktel u venu koji omami, pa ti bude, ajmo reć, svejedno  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Vaka,* zašto kažeš brzi protokol? Ako dobivaš menopure i suprefact - to ti je uobičajeni stimulirani protokol. A ICSI se radi svima.

----------


## Anana1

Aurora, znam da su ponedjeljkom gore ali je dr. dežuran u rodilištu ponedjeljkom pa sve koje mogu čekati do utorka, tj. ultrazvuk, odgađaju za utorak. naravno da rade punkcije i transfere.
tako je meni objasnio, mislim da je bio Tomić.

----------


## zedra

Najjeftiniji Suprefact je na Dolcu, ljekarna Frabel..410 kn

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Anana*, nek te to ništa ne brine. Ja sam puno puta išla na uzv baš u petak, pa ponedjeljak. Mislim da je dr. Kuna dežuran, ali ionako Tomić sve radi.

----------


## Vaka

> *Vaka,* zašto kažeš brzi protokol? Ako dobivaš menopure i suprefact - to ti je uobičajeni stimulirani protokol. A ICSI se radi svima.


Pa, u objašnjenjima postupaka veli se da je dugi protokol sa Suprefact sprayem od 21.dc, a brzi od 1.dc. Imaš neke druge informacije? Nisam baš neka sveznalica

----------


## Vaka

> Najjeftiniji Suprefact je na Dolcu, ljekarna Frabel..410 kn


Korisno, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

U Vinogradskoj (a čini mi se i na drugim klinikama u Zg) se radi isključivo kratki protokol.

Za suprefact: na Dolcu moraš platiti u gotovini, a u drugim ljekarnama možeš i na karticu, i na maestro... pa sad, kako kome paše  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Moj ciklus je završio danas, 12 dana od punkcije, 9 od transfera  :Sad:

----------


## Zeena

AuroraBlu, ma nisi valjda procurila???  :Sad:  
znas da svako krvarene nije m... ja bi na tvom mjestu betu vadila...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Danas je sukrvica, a sutra će biti curenje... ali uvijek mi je tako. 12.dan od punkcije bude sukrvica,  a 13.dan krene m. Nema uopće mjesta za sumnju kad je sve po reguli. Sutra ću ih zvat, pa ću se dogovorit za 1.uzv 26.3.

----------


## Marnie

AuroraBlu, baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## Zeena

a bas mi je zao...  :Sad:  ali mi je drago sto odmah kreces dalje... to se cijeni!  :Klap:

----------


## Marina27

Grozno! Zao mi je....
Aurora tak i meni bude nikad niti ne docekam vadenje bete...

----------


## arkica

AuroraBlu, grozno, grozno!!! :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 

Ali idemo dalje.... Iz dišpeta!!!

----------


## mia74

AuroraBlu,baš mi je žao.. :Love: 
Ali super da ideš odmah dalje,nema druge...

----------


## FionaM

AuroraBlu, jako, jako mi je žao....baš sam se nekako nadala za tebe....drago mi je da nisi izgubila volju za dalje....glavu gore i treba biti uporan....

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora draga baš mi je žao :Sad:  Stvarno sam se nadala da je to to ovaj put...
Cure zna li netko kad točno nema biologa gore?? Mene trenutno drži faza odmaranja od postupaka, ovo proljeće me probudilo i pokazalo mi da ima još divnih stvari u kojima se može uživati pa bi pauzirala još mjesec, dva... Ako netko zna neka pliz napiše...

Svim curkama u postupcima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venera21

Aurora, jako jako mi je žao.........bit će drugi put, misli samo pozitivno.

----------


## venera21

Jučer bila na drugoj inseminaciji. Začudilo me kaj mi je dr.T. rekao da betu vadim 12.-i dan, a ne 14.-i kao zadnji put! Ovaj ciklus je bio sa klomifenima od 3-7-og dana, da li to ima kakve veze?

----------


## nina1

AuroraBlu , žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## venera21

Jučer dok sam čekala na inseminaciju, jako sam se ugodno iznenadila! U čekaoni su bile 3 trudnice i baš su blistale! Ne znam ih, ali želim im ugodnu i školsku trudnoću... :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

Curke evo i mene nakon tjedan dana, pokvario mi se laptop i totalno sam bila luda jer nisam znala kaj se događa :Embarassed: 

Aurora baš mi je žao :Sad:  ali digni glavu i idemo dalje
Gabi i ja sam na nekom pauziranju i baš mi nekako i malo paše da si odmorim živce od svega...kako je moj direktor rekao "dolazi toplo vrijeme pa treba ići na livade radti djecu" :Laughing: 

Drago mi je da se uključilo još cura na ovaj topic, odmah je sve veselije :Smile: 

zeena tebi želim najljepši ishod ovaj mjesec :Heart: 

Nego di nam je trudna organizatorica kave?

----------


## Zeena

ninochka28, ajde super kaj si opet s nama...  :Grin: 

ja jos uvijek pms free, a brojim vec 4 dpt  :Laughing:  osim strecanja jucer poslijepodne u donjem dijelu trbuha, ali trajalo je kratko (svega par sekundi)...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure, hvala vam na tješenju  :Love:  :Heart: 

Zvala sam sad gore i naručila se u petak na uzv. I pitala sam za biologa, pa si zapišite: nema ga od *19.4. do 23.4. pa od 4.5. do 17.5.*

Uživajte u proljeću!

Zeena, ti si nam sad na redu, evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

Hoće li imati zamjenu za bilologa, jer ako ne, ništa od postupaka 2 mjeseca!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Trebala je biti zamjena, ali nisu je još našli...

----------


## Zeena

bas sam si izracunala... ako nije ni ovaj put uspjelo, taman jos stignem u jedan prirodnjak...  :Embarassed:  
Aurora, hvala na info i na vibricama (i to jos plavim  :Grin: ) za mene...  :Love:  
jesi mi ti dobro danas?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena*, stavila sam ti plave, za jednog dečkića  :Smile: 
Jučer sam odradila situaciju, danas sam već bolje, a i naručila sam se na uzv pa sam odmah happy... ko prava ovisnica  :Cool:

----------


## zedra

Aurora, draga, ti si moj idol...kadgod se ubediram, sjetim se tvog optimizma...
i upornosti, a to ne može ne uroditi plodom...kiss

----------


## Marnie

bok cure! da se malo i vama požalim, jučer sam bila u Mariboru 3. dc na UZV kako bi mi dr. odredio stimulaciju i ništa od postupka niti ovaj mjesec  :Sad: . Dr. je na UZV vidio da imam već jedan vodeći folikul koji je velik 1,5 cm, što zanči da mi se počeo razvijati (izdvajati od ostalih antralnih folikula) već u prošlom ciklusu, a ne kako bi trebao nakon menstruacije  :Sad: . To mi se dogodilo ovdje u Vinogradskoj kada sam bila u 1. stimuliranom i kada sam 8. dc imala 1 folikul veliki 3cm i ništa drugo (ne znam da li se sjećate). Dr je rekao da je to cista, a ja sam tada bila totalno zbunjena, kako je to moguće kada je na UZV 21. dc sve bilo u redu i nije bilo nikakve ciste. Sada mi je sve jasnije i šteta što kod nas dr. ne rade UZV prije određivanja stimulacije za ovakve slučajeve kao što sam ja. 
Zeena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu, a ostalim curama  :Heart:

----------


## Zeena

Marnie, to se i meni desava... samo se odnekud pojave folikuli u bilo koje vrijeme...  :Rolling Eyes:  (prije stimuliranog na 20 i neki dc i sad taman prije punkcije se pojavio jedan "carobni") tako da je to skoro pa normalno... ja sam si zato razmisljala kad cu opet ici u stimulirani da budem na pilulama 1 mjesec, pa onda stimulacija. ali bez brige... budes ti nama ubrzo u dobitnom postupku!  :Love: 
Aurora, neka si ovisnica... ja si isto tako planiram razviti ovisnost...  :Grin:  jer odmah mi je lakse kad znam da krecemo opet... a i bas bi voljela da si dobra prognosticarka (za deckica naravno  :Laughing: )

----------


## Marnie

Zeena, dr. u Mariboru mi je i dao da odmah počnem uzimati kontracepciju od 06.04. i onda čim dobijem m dođem 2.dc na UZV i tada bi trebali ići sa stimulacijom, baš kao što si i ti rekla da radiš prije stimuliranog postupka. Ajde, sad znam da to nije baš tako neuobičajeno i da ima rješenja za to, jer sam se jučer malo zbedirala i već su mi se počele rojiti misli kako nema šanse da dboijem bebicu  :Sad: .

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Marnie*, a trebaš li šta poduzeti sada s tom cistom, ili se samo čeka da pukne? Glupo pitanje: ne bi se to moglo punktirati i riješiti stvar odmah? Držim fige za 4.mj.u Mariboru!

*Zedra*, a koji je tvoj plan?

----------


## Zeena

Marnie, nemas brige... sve je to normalno... a uostalom samo treba pokusavati ponovo, i ne odustajati, a bebica ce doci...  :Heart:

----------


## zedra

Eh, moj plan...
cekam mengu pa u stimulirani...s klomifenima uvijek neki problemi, pa možda ovako bude više sreće..

----------


## AuroraBlu

Puno cura koje su loše reagirale na klomifene su odlično odreagirale u stimulaciji.
Sretno! I javljaj nam kako ide  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Puno cura koje su loše reagirale na klomifene su odlično odreagirale u stimulaciji.
Sretno! I javljaj nam kako ide  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

[QUOTE=AuroraBlu;1575548]*Marnie*, a trebaš li šta poduzeti sada s tom cistom, ili se samo čeka da pukne? Glupo pitanje: ne bi se to moglo punktirati i riješiti stvar odmah? Držim fige za 4.mj.u Mariboru!

To u stvari nije cista već pravi folikul, pa će on, budući da sam već počela uzimati kontracepciju, prestati se razvijati i s idućom menstruacijom otići i trebalo bi sve biti čisto. To je naravno teorija, a kako će zaista biti vidjeti ćemo na UZV-u 2. dan idućeg ciklusa. Ja sam vječni optimista, pa se nadam najboljem  :Smile:

----------


## arkica

Evo i mene.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Ove dane sam bila prilično luda od brige. Mislim da bi sad umrla da se nešto iskomplicira.

Danas sam bila na prvom UZV. Sve je o.k. (g.v. 3mmx7mm). Kontrola za 10 dana.

Glede kave: Ovaj vikend su mi došli moji Dalmatinci;  :Smile: ))
Da li svim odgovara da se nađemo u srijedu (31.3.) u 18h na terasi kafića Maraschino u centru grada (kafić u ulici koja je nasuprot Pravoslavne crkve)? Nadam se da će do tada biti dovoljno toplo.

Svima šaljem dobre trudničke vibre. Neka svi jako, jako brzo dođete u moje stanje!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Joj *Arkica*, uživaj, opusti se i nemoj brinuti! Ja mogu 31.3. u Maraschinu u 6. To znaš da ćeš nas morat povlačit za noseve!  :Smile:  Da i mi postanemo trudne.

----------


## Marnie

Arkica baš mi je drago da je sve ok. Samo uživaj u svojoj trudnoći  :Heart: . Ja mogu na kavicu 31.03. (ako mi nešto ne iskrsne u međuvremenu) i nadam se da ćeš me ZARAZITI!!!

----------


## Cortina

Cure bok, evo ponovno i mene, al nažalost sa tužnim vijestima...nisam više trudnica, bila je biokemijska trudnoća, beta pala na 20 u pon.... :Sad: 

I dr. T se začudio kad sam mu javila, tako se lijepo počela duplati, al očito nije bilo suđeno ovaj put..mm i ja smo bili koma jer je puno teže ovako nego odmah vidjeti 0, al sad sam već bolje, ovaj mjesec pauziram, pa ćemo vidjeti dalje...

Aurora, žao mi je, nadam se da će nam idući put bili sretniji..Arkice, bravo, samo nek bebica raste i nadam se da ćemo ti se sve uskoro pridružiti.

Sad ću i ja malo odmoriti, uživati u suncu i proljeću, napuniti baterije i hrabro dalje naprijed   :Smile:

----------


## NikolinicaB

> Jučer dok sam čekala na inseminaciju, jako sam se ugodno iznenadila! U čekaoni su bile 3 trudnice i baš su blistale! Ne znam ih, ali želim im ugodnu i školsku trudnoću...


ja ja sam bila jedna od njih.....Hvala ti draga...

Ja Vas sve redovno čitam i čekam i držimo moja Paola Anđela i ja fige 2*. Veselimo i tugujemo sa Vama.
Prvo mi je ujutro otvoriti ovaj forum i prije spavanja jednostavno dobra navika.

*gabica* na kalendaru sam vidjela da T ima iskrizan cijeli iduci tjedan pa je to mozda to kada nema biologa???

Arkice kako si??

Aurora je te i dalje čekam u svoj klub u koji češ sigurno brzo :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nikolinica*, nadam se da ćemo ti se sve brzo pridružiti.
A napisala sam jutros (na prethodnoj stranici) datume kad nema biologa.

----------


## Dodirko

Nije mi jasno... Ima punkciju u ponedjeljak.... a koliko vidim neće biti biologa????   :Shock: 

Mislim da bi moglo biti frke...  :Mad:

----------


## Zeena

> nema ga od *19.4. do 23.4. pa od 4.5. do 17.5.*


eto kopiram Auroru...  :Smile:  da se ne izludujete bezveze...  :Grin:  
i ja sam za kavicu 31.03.  :Cool:  (samo malo glupavo pitanje... kaj nije vec oko 18 polumrak i hladno vani?  :Embarassed: )

----------


## ninochka28

Curke jel može ta kavica biti dan prije, znači 30.3 jer ja idem na put a silna mi je želja guštati s vama :Cool:

----------


## Gabi25

Curke možete li mi objasniti gdje je taj Maraschino?? Ja nisam iz zg-a a ipak bi vam se pridružila :Embarassed: 

I dajte pomozite- sad mi je vrijeme za dobiti mengu, prekjučer navečer me jako bolio trbuh, točno ko i inače pred mengu ali nisam procurila. Samo mi nešto brljavi zadnja 2 dana smeđe, ali to je fakat premalo da bi se moglo smatrati mengom. Nemam pojma kad da računam 1dc?? Htjela ne htjela ipak ću morati pričekati još jedan ciklus izgleda... Sad me više ništa ne boli i trbuh mi se ispuhao ko poslije menge. Endić mi je bio svega 2mm 12dc pa se očito nema šta oljuštiti????

----------


## ninochka28

> Curke možete li mi objasniti gdje je taj Maraschino?? Ja nisam iz zg-a a ipak bi vam se pridružila?


To bi pretpostavljam trebalo biti na cvjetnom blizu trga...budemo organizirali da te pokupimo na trgu, ja ću si to uzeti kao zadatak, niš ne brini :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi*, pričekaj da vidiš šta će biti za vikend, možda krene normalna m. a ako ne, ako sve stane, onda je valjda tako kako ti kažeš. nemoj sad ništa unaprijed prognozirati, otići ćeš na uzv pa ćeš sve znati.
maraschino je u onoj ulici kad s cvjetnog trga izbiješ na ilicu.

----------


## arkica

Draga ninochka28, kad se vraćaš sa puta? Ja imam goste pa ne mogu prije;  :Sad:

----------


## zedra

Gabi, ako ti ne krene menga, racunaj da ti je prvi dan toga smeđeg 1.DC..i idi normalno na uzv..
moja prijateljica je isto tako imala pa joj je dr. rekla da je to menga...

----------


## zedra

a vi curke, lijepo se zabavite na kavici...
Nikolinice, tebe mi je posebno drago cuti ovdje...
još mi je svježe u pamćenju tvoja biokemijska, pa nema menge, pa TRUDNA!!
nadam se da će se isti scenario i nekome od nas opet dogoditi...(naravno, bez biokemijske!)

----------


## ninochka28

> Draga ninochka28, kad se vraćaš sa puta? Ja imam goste pa ne mogu prije;


U ponedjeljak, malo putovanje za Uskrs od 31.3 do 5.3....ali strašno bi htjela s vama na kavu pa ako je ikako moguće neki drugi dan :Grin:

----------


## Gabi25

Cure hvala vam na odgovorima, ako ništa ne krene sad za vikend zovem u ponedjeljak pa ću vidjeti šta će doktor reći.
Vi se dogovorite oko termina, meni paše gotovo bilo kad pa ću vam se pridružiti :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

A onda da odgodimo za odmah nakon Uskrsa? tamo negdje, 7-8.4?

----------


## ninochka28

> A onda da odgodimo za odmah nakon Uskrsa? tamo negdje, 7-8.4?


ja sam za :Embarassed:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena*, idući vikend se i sat pomiče, tako da će to 18h bit zapravo 17h.

----------


## Zeena

meni isto pase bilo kada, vi se dogovorite, ja dolazim.  :Cool:  a bas sam razmisljala jucer kad se vrijeme pomice...  :Grin: 
Gabi25, dobar ti je plan...

----------


## ninochka28

Zeena a kako se ti osjećaš, jel ima kakvih znakića, kada ti je beta?

----------


## Zeena

ninochka, ma ja super... ko zmaj.  :Razz:  nemam nikakvih znakica, nista... danas je 5 dpt i betu vadim ili u petak ili u subotu...  :Grin:

----------


## arkica

Zeena, sretno!!! Odite vi onda na tu kavu bez mene (ovaj put), ali s mojim pozitivnim vibrama;   :Smile: )))

Ja se vraćam sa g.o. tek 12.4.

----------


## Zeena

a da mi idemo na 2 kave...  :Razz:  
ja na pola puta cekanja...  :Grin:

----------


## Marnie

> Cure bok, evo ponovno i mene, al nažalost sa tužnim vijestima...nisam više trudnica, bila je biokemijska trudnoća, beta pala na 20 u pon....
> 
> I dr. T se začudio kad sam mu javila, tako se lijepo počela duplati, al očito nije bilo suđeno ovaj put..mm i ja smo bili koma jer je puno teže ovako nego odmah vidjeti 0, al sad sam već bolje, ovaj mjesec pauziram, pa ćemo vidjeti dalje...
> 
> Aurora, žao mi je, nadam se da će nam idući put bili sretniji..Arkice, bravo, samo nek bebica raste i nadam se da ćemo ti se sve uskoro pridružiti.
> 
> Sad ću i ja malo odmoriti, uživati u suncu i proljeću, napuniti baterije i hrabro dalje naprijed


*Cortina*, baš mi je žao, drži se i kao što si sama rekla hrabro dalje :Love: .

----------


## Marnie

Ni ja nisam sigurna da li ću moći na kavicu 7. ili 8., jer bi tada trebala ići za Maribor. Ali budući da to ovisi o tome kada ću dobiti m možda i budem u Zg, pa svakako dođem!

----------


## arkica

Cortina, jako mi je žao, jako!!!  :Love: 

Drži se!!!

----------


## ninochka28

Ajd da ha ne kompliciramo onda neka bude kava 31.3  u Marascinu kao što je prvo rečeno a ja ću probati mužića nagovoriti da idemo drugi dan ujutro :Smile:  glupo je sada odgađati jer inače ne bumo nikada pile tu kavu..jel to ok? :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

Cortina baš mi je žao :Crying or Very sad:  budi hrabra, proći će bol s vremenom :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

> Ajd da ha ne kompliciramo onda neka bude kava 31.3  u Marascinu kao što je prvo rečeno a ja ću probati mužića nagovoriti da idemo drugi dan ujutro glupo je sada odgađati jer inače ne bumo nikada pile tu kavu..jel to ok?


taj datum mi odgovara  :Smile: .

----------


## arkica

Ajme ninochka28, divna si!!! Superička!!!


*Dugo očekivana kava je zakazana za 31.3. (Marascino u 18h)!!!*

----------


## Zeena

Cortina, a bas mi je zao...  :Crying or Very sad:  bude drugi put i biokemijska je u biti dobar znak... 
ajde super kaj smo se i za kavu dogovorile!  :Klap:  
ja danas napunila baterije na viksi (obrezivala sam drvece, ali se nisam bas previse prenaradila  :Embarassed: ) i bas mi je ooodlicno doslo! i jos uvijek od simptoma nista...  :Razz:

----------


## Anana1

evo i mene nakon fantastičnog vikenda a ovdje toliko postova da nisam ništa uspjela pohvatati osim kavice!
ja ću taman biti na bolovanju nakon transfera tako da sigurno dolazim ako se ništa ne zakomplicira!

nego, bila sam u petak na prvom uzv, 8 dc i rekao mi je dr da dođem u utorak ujutro na punkciju. kaže da ih ima bezbroj folikula...
ne znam jel to ok ili nije...
punkcija 12.ti dc?? nije to malo rano??

----------


## Marnie

I meni je punkcija uglavnom 12. dc. Doktor sigurno zna što radi  :Smile: .

----------


## ninochka28

> Ajme ninochka28, divna si!!! Superička!!!
> 
> 
> *Dugo očekivana kava je zakazana za 31.3. (Marascino u 18h)!!!*


Vidla sam da je vrag odnio šalu :Smile: , skoro smo dogovorili kavu u 7mj. :Laughing: 

ja dogovorila stvar sa mm i dolazim na kavu, ipak je to bitnije od puta :Laughing: 

Gabi tebe kupim na trgu ak ne znaš kako doći

----------


## Cortina

Hvala vam svima na podršci od  :Heart: 

I ja se nadam da je to ipak bio dobar znak, pa se nadam da će idući put biti bolje..moram u to vjerovati.
Pridružila bi se i ja na kavi, al još ću vidjeti dal ću stići, ako ne sad idući put, valjda će ih biti još  :Smile: 

Zeena još par dana, šaljem  :Very Happy:  za veliku betu ( ne znam di su vibre  :Smile:  )

----------


## kinki

Možda i ja dođem na kavu...U Zg sam 26. al nisam sigurna koliko ostajem.  Ako ostanem do 01. doć ću na kavu.   Ja idem s Gonalima ovaj put,  da vidimo kakve će mi oni jajne stanice dati....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki*, drago mi je da si tu... sad si pauzirala 1 mjesec, pa si sljedeći ciklus na gonalima?

*Cortina*, grozno... stvarno mi je žao  :Sad:  .... ali ne daj se, odi odmah u postupak već sljedeći ciklus

Super da smo se uspjele dogovorit za kavu, pridružite nam se i vi koje nas samo čitate!

----------


## NikolinicaB

> a vi curke, lijepo se zabavite na kavici...
> Nikolinice, tebe mi je posebno drago cuti ovdje...
> još mi je svježe u pamćenju tvoja biokemijska, pa nema menge, pa TRUDNA!!
> nadam se da će se isti scenario i nekome od nas opet dogoditi...(naravno, bez biokemijske!)


DRAGA JA TO SVIMA VAMA OD SRCA ŽELIM :Smile:  :Smile: ...malo mi je dosadno po drugim forumima jer ipak ste vi moje curke...
Mi smo skoro na pola puta :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Curke,
jeste li saznale išta o eventualnoj zamjeni za biologa?
Vidim da se spremate u postupke, ali ako neće biti zamjene ništa od postupaka u 4. i 5.mj.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nikolinica,* već si skoro na pola puta, pa ne mogu vjerovat da je već toliko vremena prošlo!!!  :Smile:  I drago nam je što nas nisi zaboravila.

*S_iva*, iako su najavljivali zamjenu za biologa, mislim da od toga ništa... jer da postoji biolog na raspolaganju, bio bi već i stalno zaposlen, jer bi po zakonu svaka klinika morala imati 2 biologa.
Neće biti postupaka, nažalost, za cure kojima bi punkcija+transfer trebali padati u vrijeme kad ga nema, a to je, pet dana u 4.mj, *od 19. do 23.4.* i 13 dana u 5.mj, od *4. do 17.5.*

----------


## Cortina

AuroraBlu, idem vjerojatno u 04 mj. na prirodni, samo se nadam da me neće baš zakačiti kad nema biologa, jer kažu da je dobro ići poslije biokemijske odmah u postupak, pa ćemo vidjeti.

Nikolinica, stvarno je brzo prošlo, ja sam se kasnije pridružila al sam vas čitala prije i baš mi je bilo drago za tebe :Smile:  samo uživaj !

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Cortina*, našoj Nikolinici je bio dobitan ciklus nakon biokemijske.

----------


## FionaM

Curke moje,
ubija me ovo čekanje do bete. Danas mi je 9. dpt i nemam nikakve posebne simptome. Protekla dva do tri dana me bolio trbuh kao prije M. i imala sam osjećaj kao da ću dobiti. Danas nikakvih simptoma. Baš lijepo da ste se dogovorile za kavicu..i ja bih vam se pridružila, ali idem na GO i jedan mali put.
Ne znam da li da vadim betu u četvrtak ili petak...četvrtak će mi biti 12 dpt...

----------


## Zeena

Cortina, ajde samo hrabro naprijed! 

FionaM, ma prolaze dani vrlo brzo... tebi ionako ostaje jos 3 dana do bete.  :Smile:  ja bi ju vadila na 12 dpt kako je dok rekao jer ako je pozitivna super, ali ako nije nema potrebe se jos jedan dan kljukati hormonima.  :Grin:

----------


## Gabi25

Fiona slažem se sa zeenom... 
Ja dolazim na kavicu svakako. A u četvrtak sam gore, idem vidjeti šta je sa mojim ciklusima i u kojoj sam fazi  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

evo cure dokle seže moja ludost :Smile:  jučer trebala dobit m i ništa, malo me bolucka kao da će krenut i danas povišena temperatura i odmah brija u glavi da sam trudna :Laughing:  čak sam i zeenu zvala s posla da joj priopčim svoje sumnje :Laughing: 
sada došla doma i kao nešt mislim da kreće i opet sve pada u vodu i tako iz mjeseca u mjesec :Sad: 
luda sam više od tih lažnih trudnoća :Cool:

----------


## kinki

> *Kinki*, drago mi je da si tu... sad si pauzirala 1 mjesec, pa si sljedeći ciklus na gonalima?
> 
> *Cortina*, grozno... stvarno mi je žao  .... ali ne daj se, odi odmah u postupak već sljedeći ciklus
> 
> Super da smo se uspjele dogovorit za kavu, pridružite nam se i vi koje nas samo čitate!



 Da,  bila sam na Femari,  jedan ciklus pauze i idući idem sa Gonalima....Još se mislim,  jer gonale sam dobila na poklon,  al ako će mi to računat kao jedan od 6 pokušaja možda bi mi pametnije bilo uzet od njih menopure i čuvat gonale ufffff...A s druge strane, nadam se da bi mi gonali dali bolje jajne stanice-od menopura sam imala 20 folikula, 11 jajnih stanica, oplodile se samo 4 i ostala dva 4-stanična embrija(a trebali su bit 8stanični)....U prirodnom ciklusu nisam ni dobila embrij, a sad na femari od par folikula na kraju jedan embrij, 4stanični....Loše...

----------


## zedra

Kinki, pa pitaj kako će ti racunati...
nemoj koristiti svoja sredstva, a da ti se racuna kao da si iskoristila svoj postupak...

----------


## kinki

Ma da, sad ću zvat i pitat....Ma sva sam nekako nikakva, potištena i bez trunke nade u uspjeh...Nekako mi se čini da ionako psihički neću izdržat još 5 pokušaja.....Dosad mi jedan računaju....5 pokušaja, to je par godina....Ne mogu više.   Da bar zamrzavaju,  a šta ću se veselit stimuliranoj kad mi isti kuki...Šta da dobijem 10ak jajnih stanice, tri oplode i baš te tri mi propadnu...Išla bi zapalit Milinovića i lipo završila u ćuzu.  Oćete mi slat kolače u ćuzu onda??????

----------


## kinki

Triba pitat Milinovića koliko pisama dobije sa psihijatrije,  jer sve mi se pari da ću mu ja otamo pisat uskoro...

----------


## arkica

kinki, i meni ti je bilo tako. Cijeli zadnji (i dobitni) postupak sam bila toliko ravnodušna i nesigurna u ishod da mi je sad žao. 
Glavu gore i naprijed!!! Ni meni nije iz prve uspilo....

----------


## Zeena

zemske moje  :Love: 
ninochka, a luda si, bas mi je zao kaj si ipak na kraju dobila...  :Sad: 
kinki, nemoj se samo uzrujavati oko svega toga... ja sam se vec odavno pripremila za sve scenarije (od hrpe djece do nikad djece) i moram priznati da mi je to najbolje sto sam napravila... ja se uopce ne uzrujavam, nego probavam pa sto bude...  :Grin:  
arkice, ma kaj ti ima biti zao... odlicno da je tako ispalo... barem nisi bila toliko pod stresom pa je mozda i zato ispalo ovako krasno dobitno!  :Cool: 
ja se jedino stresiram kad cekam onih sat vremena nalaze!  :Laughing: 
i kod mene jos nikakvih znakova nicega... a danas je vec 8 dpt...

----------


## Cortina

> Cortina, našoj Nikolinici je bio dobitan ciklus nakon biokemijske.



Znam, sve se nekako i ja nadam, ako ne odmah prvi, valjda će koji iza...
Cure koje čekate betu, nemojte se zamarati simptomima, ni ja nisam ništa osjećala, samo grčevi kao da trebam dobiti, i jedino što sam ja malo sumnjala je bilo radi bolova u leđima, počeli su već 2dnt. Čak sam 10 dpt počela ujutro nešto brljaviti, zato sam i išla vaditi betu, jer sam očekivala 0, a ono bila pozitivna, mala ,al pozitivna, nažalost neslavno završila, al samo hoću reći da koliko možete opustite se i nemojte se previše opterećivati, što mora biti, bit će  :Smile:

----------


## maca2

Cure moje, ja ovaj mjesec ipak odlučila otići na prirodnjak iako sam mislila da ne ću ( bilo mi je baš koma nakon negativne aspiracije prošli put ). :Sad: 
 Bila gore u petak, 9. dan i imala 2 folikula na desnom jajniku ( što do sada nisam nikada u prirodnom imala  :Shock:  ). Opet spomenula dr.T da imam ovulacije 12. dan i da su mi već nekoliko puta folikuli pukli u prirodnjacima prije aspiracije - on me naruči u nedjelju ( 11.dan ) na uzv. Došla na uzv, nema dr T. nego dr. K, folikuli 17 i 18mm, endo 9 - kaže večeras štoperica a u utorak punkcija, ja mu lijepo objasnim da imam ovulacije 12. dan i da se bojim da će u utorak biti prekasno - kaže on valjda ne će, treba misliti pozitivno!  :Rolling Eyes: 
Jučer cijeli dan probadanje u jajnicima i znam da je bila ovulacija, danas došla na aspiraciju i naravno folikuli pukli, bio dr. T, ja opet pokunjeno objasnim da mi je ovulacija 12. dan, on kaže da sjećam se da ste to već rekli ( mislim si pa koji k... - s oproštenjem - me nitko ne će onda poslušati )!! :Evil or Very Mad: 
Sada kaže da sljedeći mjesec opet idem s klomifenima, a bila sam prošli ciklus( neslavno završilo neg.aspiracijom )- kaže da se to može tako brzo za redom i da mi ne će biti ništa?
Ja sam sad već stvarno luda i bijesna, već 4 ciklusa ne nitko ne sluša već samo kljukaju tabletama bez ikakvog pomaka ( da barem dođem do js ). Što da radim - nisam pametna, da pijem klomifene i ovaj mjesec i molim se dragom Bogu da me ovaj put poslušaju i naprave aspiraciju 12. dan ili da jednostavno tražim novu bolnicu?  :Confused: 
Inače mi se gore sviđa, drage su mi sestre, uvjeti su jako dobri a smatram da su i dr. stručni - samo se po meni previše drže neke svoje šablone i ne pristupaju svakoj pacijentici kao individui neko svima isto.
Sorry na dugom postu ali morala sam se negdje izjadati, a znam da ćete me ovdje razumjeti!

----------


## Anana1

maca, draga, baš si me zdeprimirala sad..! ne mogu vjerovati da ti se to događa... mogu si samo zamisliti kako se bespomočno osjećaš svaki put...
nemoj tražiti novu bolnicu. ovdje te, bez obzira na sve, ipak poznaju i mislim da nema smisla sve počinjati iz početka... lijepo ti njima ponavljaj svaki put kad dođeš da ti je ovulacija 12. dan, pa valjda će zapamtiti do punkcije!
drži se...

inaće, ja sam jutros imala punkciju, fino su me uspavali, imala sam hiperstimulaciju jajnika ali su ispjeli izvaditi 10 jajnih stanica. znala sam ja da se nešto čudno događa, jučer sam bila koma... nesvjestica, temperatura, slabost... 
sutra moram nazvati dr. Ljiljaka da vidim jel ima šta korisno od njih! sada me boli za poluditi, baš su me izmasakrirali... ali nema veze, glavno da ih ima..!  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Anana1*, ma glavno da su ti ulovili 10 j.s., i da si pri tom spavala!  :Smile:   A mnoge cure baš zatrudne s hiperstimulacijom (ne znam zašto, ali radi nečeg pogoduje ugnježđivanju) Koliko menopura si potrošila?
A ja sam Maci2 na pp. isto napisala što i ti.
Javi nam sutra kakvo je stanje. Sigurno ćeš imat zamrznutih.

----------


## Anana1

Aurora, menopure sam trošila 2,3 i 4 dan ciklusa po tri, 5,6 i 7 dan po dva i onda mi je dao još 8 i 9 dan po dva. to sam si davala sama jer sam bila u toplicama i moram reći, da sam znala da je tako jednostavno piknuti se nikada ne bi jurila okolo na pikanje.. i štopericu sam si sama dala u nedjelju...
dakle, potrošila sam 19 menopura.
nije mi ništa danas rekao za choragone, zvala sam pa mi je sestra rekla 3 x 1 na usta. čini mi se malo, zadnji put sam između punkcije i transfera stavljala dolje 3 x 2...
a valjda tako treba biti...
nadam se da će biti nešto ovaj put..!

nego, ostalo mi pola bočice suprefacta pa ako nekome treba... rok je 08-10 tako da neće dočekati moj eventualni idući stimulirani postupak...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Anana1* ne daje se choragon u Vinogradskoj nakon transfera. A između punkcije i transfera se uzima 3x1 utrogestan oralno, a nakon transfera 3x2 vaginalno.
Ja sam isto potrošila 19 menopura, ali sam u godinama kad je hiperstimulacija nemoguća  :Laughing:  
U stimulaciju se može svaka 4 mjeseca, tako da teoretski možeš u 7.mj.opet - ali nećeš trebati, jer će sada uspjeti.

----------


## Snekica

> ...Išla bi zapalit Milinovića i lipo završila u ćuzu. Oćete mi slat kolače u ćuzu onda??????


Naravno, draga! Ako trebaš pomoć, tu sam!!! :Laughing:

----------


## Marnie

maca2 imaš pp  :Smile:

----------


## Kate 27

I ja juče došla prvi put na aspiraciju,lijepo se ja spremila, došla s vrečicom, kad ono na UZV-u folikul taman počeo pucati.Bila sam u takvom šoku da sam se jedva obukla. Danas smo se već primirili i vratili u normalu. Inače pila sam klomifene i dobila samo 1 folikul. Kaže dr. slijedeći ciklus opet klomifeni - sve se bojim da tad neće biti biologa!

----------


## mia74

Cure koje ste koristile menopure,može mala pomoć??!!
Naime,ja sam dobila istu shemu kao i puno vas-2.3.4.dan po 3,5.6.7.dan po 2.Ali meni 8.dan,kad bih se trebala javiti na uzv pada u nedjelju i sestra mi je rekla da dodjem u pon ujutro.To mi je sve ok,ali čitam da ste,neke od vas,dobile 8 i 9.dan još po 2 menopura.Pa sam ja malo u panici jer ja ću,ako ću trebati,morat preskočit taj jedan dan-8.dan i ako mi slučajno u pon kaže da mi treba još menopura-da li će to utjecati što preskačem jedan dan :Shock: 
Čisto pitam da li je netko imao takvo iskustvo..

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mia*, ne preskačeš nijedan dan, i u nedjelju uzmi 2 menopura. Jesi li ih sama kupovala ili si ih dobila? Ako su ti oni davali trebali su ti dati 17 menopura, da imaš dovoljno do ponedjeljka ujutro.

----------


## nina1

ajoj maca2  :Sad: 
pa ja bi na tvom mjestu totalno popi... 
drugi puta vikni glasno da su ti već par puta pukli folikuli prije
kao što su ti cure prije već napisale , ne isplati ti se pretjerano mjenjati kliniku
(jedino ako ne ideš van hrvatske)
ne sa ovim zakonom i listama čekanja koje su se stvorile,
ali stvarno drekni slijedeći put iz sveg glasa da te čuju do lifta

cure koje ste bile u postupku molim vas da ispunite upitnik koji je u mom potpisu 
hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## mia74

*AuroraBlu,*ja sam dobila 15 Menopura,po onoj shemi koju sam napisala.Po tome bih se ja trebala javiti u nedjelju na uzv jer mi je 8.dan.Njih očito nema,pa mi je sestra rekla da dodjem u pon. ujutro.To mi je sve ok,*ali* šta ako meni doktor kaže u pon. da sam trebala možda još menopura-u nedjelju,kao neke od vas-a ja niti sam bila kod njih niti su mi unaprijed dali-niti sam ih primila!!!To me najviše muči..
Znam da je sve to individualno,ali ne želim zabrljati ovaj stimulirani-u biti nisam ja ni kriva,kriva je M koja je došla baš u nedjelju :Laughing: 
Tko zna,možda će mi biti i dosta 15 menopura..
Glupo mi je zvati ponovno jer će misliti da sam teška luđakinja,a i ne znam šta bih pitala pametno,kao ja pretpostavljam da mi možda još treba menopura!!!??
Inače,od Suprefacta dobila upalu sinusa-inače sam kroničar,a sad mi je to špricanje samo pogoršalo-ne podnašam ništa osim fiziološke..

Oprostite cure na malo podužem pisanju...

----------


## mia74

Ili da ja naprosto samoinicijativno uzmem 2 menopura u nedjelju...

----------


## Dodirko

Uzmi 2 menopura u nedjelju. 
Da budeš sigurna nazovi sestre danas i sigurno će ti to potvrditi. Ne smiješ prekidati terapiju.  *Dođi danas gore i uzmi 2 menopura. Neće biti nikakvih problema.*

----------


## Dodirko

> nema ga od *19.4. do 23.4. pa od 4.5. do 17.5.*


 - vezano uz Biologa

Biolog je normalno radio ovaj tjedan. Jedino nisam doktora K. vidjela.

----------


## Dodirko

:Rolling Eyes:   sada vidim da se radi o četvrtom mjesecu.......  :Embarassed: 


sorry

----------


## mia74

Hvala Dodirko,nazvat ću ih,pa ću vidjeti šta će mi reći..

----------


## mia74

Hvala Dodirko,nazvat ću ih,pa ću vidjeti šta će mi reći..

----------


## Anana1

hm... i ja bi isto uzela još dva menopura u nedjelju ali ipak ti nazovi sestre..
neće misliti da si luda, ja ih zovem non stop, kad god mi nešto nije jasno. npr. nitko mi nije na dan punkcije rekao da moram piti utriće pa sam ja zvala. zamisli da mi je bio bad... do sutra ne bi ništa pila i vjerojatno bi bilo problema... uglavnom, moraš zvati.

meni je sutra transfer, kaže dr. Lj. da se sve tri mrvice odlično razvijaju.
nego, kaj ne bi bilo bolje da ih vrate 5. dan a ne 3.? koliko čitam, veće su šanse ako vrate blastice natrag mada meni ni to nije upalilo prošli put.. (klomifen, 1 j.s., e.t. 5. dan)
i još nešto.. mene još uvijek sve rastura dolje, od utorka, jest da je bila hiperstimulacija ali je li moguće da su me toliko rasturili da ne mogu normalno ni hodati a kamoli sjesti??
jel imala koja već takva iskustva..? bojim se da mi nije maternica oštečena, kako će se mrve ugnjezditi..? i još imam neku blagu ali vidljivu sukrvicu na vešu..  :Sad:

----------


## Anana1

Fiona, šta je sa tom betom???

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mia,* jesi otišla po još 2 menopura? 
Anana, ne brini, ugnijezdit će se oni, ne smeta to ništa...

----------


## Zeena

jeeej! radi forum! 
i mene sve zanima... foina, di su rezultati bete? 
anana, mislim da je to normalno... a jos kaj je najbolje hiprestimulacija pogoduje ugnjezdivanju (kako sam procitala) 

kod mene skoro nikaj novoga... par simptomica su se pojavila prekjucer... trbuh me zna boluckat sto mi inace u pmsu bas i nije slucaj (boli me tek kad procurim), i donji dio leda me zna boluckati, ostalo nista...  :Embarassed:  vec jedva cekam subotu da vidimo jel ima kaj...  :Smile: 

Aurora, u kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Joj *Zeena*, još 2 dana  :Very Happy:  A simptomi ti obećavaju... ali bolje da ništa ne govorimo  :Smile: 

*Fiona*? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## Gabi25

Fiona čekamo...
zeena ni ja neću ništa govoriti :Grin: 
anana tako je i meni bilo u stimulaciji, poslije punkcije 3-4 dana nisam mogla hodati, ni ležati ni sjediti, bilo mi je grozno... a što se tiče pogodovanja hiperstimulacije ugnježđivanju mislim da nije baš tako, nego ugnježđivanje pojačava simptome hiperstimulacije... ak ste me shvatile kaj sam htjela reći :Embarassed: 

ja danas bila gore, dobila estrofem i pripremamo sluznicu za transfer ako ga bude... i da, imamo novu sestru gore, zaboravila sam pitati kako se zove ali ja je se sjećam još sa odjela ginekologije kad sam bila na laparoskopiji- baš mi je ostala u lijepom sjećanju.

----------


## FionaM

Nisam vam mogla javiti (zbog problema s forumom) da nisam išla danas nego idem sutra. Ujutro ću izvaditi krv, a obzirom da ću vaditi u bolnici rezultati će biti tek između 14-15 sati. Odlučila sam se za petak, jer ako rezultat bude 0 bit će mi lakše jer je onda vikend preda mnom. Nije da razmišljam negativno, nego sam si to tako objasnila u svojoj ludoj glavi  :Laughing:  
Zapravo sam poprilično smirena u stilu šta bude bude....
Dakle, drage moje, mislite sutra na mene  :Smile:

----------


## mia74

Aloha cure!!
Naravno da sam zvala!!I naravno da će mi najvjerojatnije trebati još dva menopura-barem za nedjelju.Naime,sestra mi je rekla da ipak rade ovu subotu,pa da dođem ili po dva menopura ili ću ići na uzv pa ćemo vidjeti-nešto od toga.
U svakom slučaju,hvala Bogu na forumu i na svima vama jer najvjerojatnije ne bih znala da trebam zvati :Very Happy:

----------


## mia74

*FionaM*,mislimo sutra na tebe,naravno!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## arkica

FionaM, čekamo....

AuroraBlu, kad ti ideš vaditi krv? Sutra?

Pusa svima koliko vas ima;  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Arkica*, nisam dočekala vađenje krvi. Danas idem gore na 1.uzv u čistom prirodnjaku (prošli put sam u ciklusu nakon stimuliranog imala cistu, tako da ne polažem velike nade u današnji uzv)

*Fiona*, držimo fige za danas. I rezultat ti je u 13h sigurno gotov, ne moraš čekat 14-15h.

----------


## arkica

U pm!!!

----------


## Zeena

aurora javi kako prosao uzv...  :Smile: 
fiona, cekamo rezultate danas... 
ja jos danasnji dan zivim u nadi, a sutra cemo vidjeti...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Cortina

AuroraBlu, nadamo se da će ipak biti dobar uzv...
FionaM i Zeena sretno i puno vibra za veeeeelike bete !!! 
p.s. Zeena , nisi rekla da danas ideš vaditi ß ? :Shock: ) ako je pozitivna, i danas će već pokazati lijepu brojčicu  :Smile: 

A kako je naša trudnica, Arkice jel su počeli kakvi simptomi ? :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena*, *~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za sutra!
*Fiona*  :Cekam: 

Evo mene s uzv, 8.dc, 1 folikul od 11 mm, endometrij 5 mm... vidjet ćemo da li će se to pretvoriti u cistu...

----------


## Cortina

AuroraBlu, super zvuči za sad, držim fige da se neće pretvoriti u cistu  :Smile: 

Ja čekam M, pa isto lovimo js u čistom prirodnjaku...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Cortina*, drago mi je da si odmah u akciji! Nadam se da ćemo se upoznati u srijedu na kavi (ja ću tad već obaviti i 3.folikulometriju)

----------


## Zeena

Cortina, mislila sam danas vaditi betu, ali ipak idem sve po ps-u i sutra mi je muzic samnom... da me ima tko pridrzati ako slucajno bude beta drugacija od 0,0 kad padnem u nesvijest...  :Laughing: 
Aurora, ma kakva cista... to bude jedan lijepi zametak, sigurna sam...  :Cool:

----------


## Pinky

*MOLIM VAS DA NAPIŠETE MAIL MINISTRU I ISKAŽETE SVOJE NEZADOVOLJSTVO NOVIM ZAKONOM*.

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-q...ne-samo-oni%29

ispada da na kraju kukamo svaka na svom pdf-u a nitko nista konkretno ne uradi. nije ni cudo sto milinovic smatra da je zanemariv broj nas koji se borimo sa neplodnoscu...

----------


## Gabi25

> *MOLIM VAS DA NAPIŠETE MAIL MINISTRU I ISKAŽETE SVOJE NEZADOVOLJSTVO NOVIM ZAKONOM*.
> 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-q...ne-samo-oni%29
> 
> ispada da na kraju kukamo svaka na svom pdf-u a nitko nista konkretno ne uradi. nije ni cudo sto milinovic smatra da je zanemariv broj nas koji se borimo sa neplodnoscu...


Cure potpisujem Pinky, dajte pišite, ja sam mail poslala još jučer, ako nećemo svi pisati na kraju će ON biti u pravu...
I sve koje ste prošle postupke popunite upitnik u mom potpisu

----------


## arkica

A kako je naša trudnica, Arkice jel su počeli kakvi simptomi ? :Smile: [/QUOTE]

Čekam UZV u pon; strah me; još nemogu virovati....

A simtome imam sve moguće;  :Smile: )))  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## FionaM

Pa vi ste nestrpljivije od mene....kao i moje curke na poslu...već me tjeraju po nalaze, ali ne mogu sad, moram još nešto odraditi tako da idem oko 14. 

*AuroraBlu* nadam se da nije cista već nešto što će te ipak razveseliti
*Cortina* možda ovaj prirodnjak bude dobitni
*Zeena* vibram sutra za tebe
Hvala svima na vibrama i javim se čim dođem doma...

----------


## FionaM

Na žalost, moja beta je jedna velika 0    :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Fiona*  :Sad:   Koji je plan za dalje?

----------


## Zeena

Fiona, bas mi je zao...  :Sad:  samo hrabro u nove borbe...  :Smile:

----------


## FionaM

Aurora, moj plan za dalje je - idemo dalje  :Smile: 
Čekam M da dođe pa ću vidjeti....možda ni ne uspijem u 4. mjesecu zbog biologa...ali čim dobijem M zovem sestre da se dogovorimo za dalje....

----------


## Zeena

ma stizes u 4 mj... di je jos sredina 4?  :Cool:  i ja se tako nadam u slucaju da beta bude ista kao i tvoja.

----------


## FionaM

Zeena, hvala ti....sutra mislimo na tebe i nadamo se jednoj veeeeeelikoj beti  :Yes:

----------


## FionaM

Ma mislim da neću stići jer bi trebala dobiti oko 2.04. i kako sam računala taman ga tad neće biti  :Sad:

----------


## Zeena

kako tako kasno trebas dobiti? ja sam zadnji put dobila m nakon 2 dana sto sam utrice prestala koristiti...  :Embarassed:  samo pozitivno, doci ce ona ranije da taman stignes!  :Wink:

----------


## FionaM

Meni ti je ciklus svakih 40 dana.....nadam se da će sad doći prije vremena....ne sjećam se kad sam je tako željno iščekivala kao sad  :Yes:

----------


## Anana1

a baš mi je žao Fiona...
ja sam danas imala transfer, 3. dan, imam 2 8stanicna i 1 6stanicni! zadovoljna sam!
nego, cure, zašto normabeli 3 x 1 kada lijepo na uputama piše da se ne koristi u prvom tromjesečju? htjela sam nazvati gore ali onesvijestila sam se čim sam popila i spavala sam 4 sata..

----------


## kinki

Ne kužim ,  meni rekli da idem idući ciklus u stimuliranu, to znači oko 18.04. bi mi bila punkcija-A NEĆE BIT BIOLOGA??????????????????????????????
Sve mi ide na živce. Ovo s Macom me dotuklo.  Tomić ništa neće da govori, iznervira se kad ga nešto pitaš, čini mi se da ću ovaj put sama sebi odredit terapiju za stimuliranu jer dosad bolje znam svoje tijelo od ikoga.  Ovaj put idem i Radončiću, pitat ću ga za imunološke pretrage,  pročitala sam da bi ih trebala napravit ako IVF ne uspije iz trećeg puta. Sjebana imunologija može bit uzrok zašto ne dobijam dobre embrije ili zašto se embriji ne hvataju...

----------


## zedra

Curke, ajde kad ste već svee tako svjesne TKO JE KRIV za sve,  onda mu  lijepo napišite mail i recite zašto je zakon loš!!
Pa. zar je tako teško napraviti nešto tako jednostavno a moglo bi   donijeti velike promjene???
Ili mislite da je "glupo odvojiti desetak minuta za pisanje maila, kad   ima netko drugi tko će se boriti za vašu djecu?? 
E, pa drage moje, nema nikoga, prepuštene smo same sebi!!! I ja sam   odlučila da neću bti noj koji zabija glavu u pijesak i čekati da drugi   ostvaruju moja ljudska i građanska prava!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

cure, pogledajte naša *pisma ne-podrške* na http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-q...ne-samo-oni%29 dodajte svoje, istresite mu sve, i pošaljite na sve one mailove. puno nas je već to učinilo, ali trebamo doći barem do broja 100.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena* draga, danas će biti prekrasan dan *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## Zeena

hvala aurora, budemo vidjeli uskoro...  :Embarassed:  
ja sam mislila poslati mejlove, ali nakon bete... da se ne uzrujavam previse prije.  :Grin:

----------


## FionaM

Zeena, sretno danas  :Yes:

----------


## Dodirko

*kinki*  što ako imaš problema sa imunologijom?

----------


## maca2

Drage moje ja opet u dilemi...odlučila dati još jednu šansu Vinogradskoj i pokušati još jednom prije Maribora.
E, sad moja dilema je da li da zovem dr. T i pitam ga mogu li umjesto klomifena kupiti Femaru ( naravno o vlastitom trošku ), jer sam s klomićima imala  folikule bez js  ( ovi koji mi nisu prije aspiracije popucali ). Što mislite kako će on na to reagirati i hoće li pristati )? Je li imala koja sličnu situaciju, mislim da se sjećam da je Kinki išla na femaru jedan ciklus?
Ako kaže da idem s klomićima mislim da ću odustati od postupka, a i čujem da biologa nema u travnju, ja računam da bi mi aspiracija taman trebala biti oko 15.-16.4. Možda su našli zamjenu? Stvarno nije u redu da dr. prepiše stimulaciju a zna da ne će biti biologa.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Zeena držim fige i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za tvoju betu!

----------


## zedra

Cure drage, ajmo svi lijepo napisati pisamce ministru i reći mu zašto idemo van na lijecenje ili zašto to želimo a ne možemo...(jer nemamo novaca).
Njega to zanima jaaako, a eto, jadan ne zna!! Pa recimo mu!!
Maca2, tvoja situacija dosadašnja je stvorena za prezentaciju uvog lošeg zakona....napiši mu svoje dosadašnje pokušaje, pa možda
i on shvati u cemu je problem?? jer neki shvaćaju brže, a neki sporije...nij on, jadan kriv što je glup!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Maca*, mislim da je najbolje da nazoveš sad gore i pitaš. Kad ti je doc.napisao da uzimaš klomifene? Nazovi i pitaj ga za svaki slučaj, jer si čula da neće biti biologa. Možda su ipak naši zamjenu... I upozori ga na iskustvo s klomifenima i predloži femaru. Nemaš se zašto ustručavati pitati.

----------


## Zeena

moj lab ne radi vise subotom...  :Sad:  tako da na kraju nisam vadila betu, ali sam zato radila test koji je naravno negativan. ja jos danas planiram utrice koristiti za svaki slucaj i sutra jos jedan test popiskiti ujutro na prvu mokracu pa da budem sigurna... 
a nista idemo dalje.  :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena*, nadamo se još sutra...

----------


## Zeena

Hvala Aurora, ali ja se bas vise ne nadam.  :Embarassed:  U pon zovem gore za dalje...  :Smile:

----------


## zedra

Zeena, draga, drži se i bravo za upornost!
p.s. ja se ipak nadam do sutra...pogotovo ako nije bila prva jutarnja...

----------


## Zeena

jutro! definitvno nista od mene... test negativan, a tek poslije sam skuzila i spoting... tako da ce i m krenuti najvjerovatnije sutra.  :Embarassed:  nista zato... jucer sam se utjesila jednim odlicnim sopingom pa mi je odmah bilo bolje.  :Grin:

----------


## FionaM

Zeena....jako, jako mi je žao  :Sad: ...obzirom da mi je još sve friško točno znam kako se osjećaš....drago mi je da tvoj optimizam ne jenjava  :Grin:

----------


## ninochka28

Zeena  :Crying or Very sad:  baš mi je žao ali stvarno se divim tvojoj pozitivi, svaka čast  :Smile: 
Ja i ovaj mjesec pauziram, a kako je krenulo do stimuliranog u 6 mj. nebum niti išla u postupak, nikako da mi se vrijeme poklopi, stalno neke komplikacije  :Sad:  sutra moram po nalaze za ureaplasmu i samo se nadam da se beštije nije vratila :Smile: 

Nadam se da se vidimo u srijedu na kavi!!Jedva čekam :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

zeena baš mi je žao :Sad:  ali drago mi je da si pozitivna pa idemo dalje...

ninochka šta ti se ne poklapa? vrijeme kad nema biologa? zato sam ja odlučila ipak ići ovaj ciklus jer ne znam da li bi u 5. upala. I naravno da se vidimo na kavi, ja dolazim sigurno :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

Ja se vratila sa poslovnog puta i baš sam se ražalostila kad sam pročitala za Fionu i Zeenu  :Sad: . Cure držite se i želim puuuuuuuuuno sreće s novim postupcima. Ima nešto što me muči, doduše možda je to različiti pristup liječnika, ali dok sam prije bila na VV dr. mi je govorio da nakon klomifena (znači prirodnjak je u igri) moram napraviti pauzu minimalno 1 mjesec da se organizam dođe u svoj prirodni tijek, a ovdje se ide jedan klomifenski postupak za drugim. Ali budući da je to slaba stimulacija, vjerojatno je to različit pristup liječnika. Cure mi se onda nalazimo 31.03.? Nije se ništa promijenilo u međuvremenu?

----------


## zedra

Zeena :Love: 

Curke, uživajte u kavici...i detaljan izvještaj molim... :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zeena,* žao mi je, nadam se da se vidimo na kvi u srijedu.
*Marnie*, dopiši se na ovu listu: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-q...o-oni%29/page4 

i ako nisi poslala na medije, forvardiraj još jednom na: 

darko.milinovic@mzss.hr
Ante-Zvonimir.Golem@mzss.hr
ured@predsjednik.hr
predsjednik@vlada.hr
klubsdp@sabor.hr
hsls@hsls.hr
roda@roda.hr
sabor@sabor.hr
vesna.roller@zg.t-com.hr
sandra.veljkovic@vecernji.net
rtl-vijesti@rtl.hr
Mojmira.Pastorcic@rtl.hr
kristinaturcin@yahoo.com
redakcija@novilist.hr

----------


## AuroraBlu

+ još ove adrese

redakcija@novatv.hr
Informativni_HTV@hrt.hr
kontakt@index.hr

predsjednica@vlada.hr
desk@radio101.hr
kontakt@index.hr

----------


## Zeena

ma naravno da se gledamo na kavi...  :Grin:  kod mene su jako rijetke stvari koje me mogu dotuci, jos jedan neuspio postupak sigurno ne spada u tu kategoriju.  :Smile: 
marnie, mislim da klomifene zenske koriste par ciklusa za redom ako nemaju redovnu o... frendica ih je koristila 6 mjeseci uzastopnih tako da nema to veze.  :Cool: 

evo svima  :Love:

----------


## Marnie

[QUOTE=AuroraBlu;1582500]*Marnie*, dopiši se na ovu listu: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-q...o-oni%29/page4 

i ako nisi poslala na medije, forvardiraj još jednom na: 

darko.milinovic@mzss.hr
Ante-Zvonimir.Golem@mzss.hr
ured@predsjednik.hr
predsjednik@vlada.hr
klubsdp@sabor.hr
hsls@hsls.hr
roda@roda.hr
sabor@sabor.hr
vesna.roller@zg.t-com.hr
sandra.veljkovic@vecernji.net
rtl-vijesti@rtl.hr
Mojmira.Pastorcic@rtl.hr
kristinaturcin@yahoo.com
redakcija@novilist.hr[/QUOT

Ja sam mu davno slala mail, ali nemam sačuvano tako danas pišem novi mail i poslati ću na sve adrese. Ovih dana sam bila na poslovnom putu i nisam imala pristup forumu, pa nisam imala pojma da je ovoliko ljudi reagiralo. Svaka čast svima nama  :Smile: !!

----------


## Marnie

evo poslal sam na mail, priložila sam ga i na topicu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-q...o-oni%29/page5

----------


## AuroraBlu

Super! Si vidjela kako smo aktivne  :Smile:  

*Gledajte vijesti na rtl-u sada u 18.30*

----------


## Marnie

naravno da ćemo gledati  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Dodirko

Možete li molim vas malo manje koristiti ovu temu za vibranje i neformalne razgovore. 

Znam da je to bitno i da nam potpora treba ali ova tema bi trebala biti vezana uz informacije o Vinogradskoj bolnici. Jako malo ima informacija a i one su sakrivene u moru OT tema.

Sada ću vjerojatno biti zgažena ali morala sam napisati...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tiki_a

Dodirko, pomagaj. Ne mogu te nikako uhvatiti. Ti si sigurno vinogradska čekalica bete, jel'da?

----------


## ivica_k

i mene zanima isto :Embarassed:

----------


## ninochka28

> zeena baš mi je žao ali drago mi je da si pozitivna pa idemo dalje...
> 
> ninochka šta ti se ne poklapa? vrijeme kad nema biologa? zato sam ja odlučila ipak ići ovaj ciklus jer ne znam da li bi u 5. upala. I naravno da se vidimo na kavi, ja dolazim sigurno


Ovaj ciklus mi taman bi ovulacija bila za Uskrs pa mi je to malo riskantno pa sam odustala a i ne mogu s posla izostati jer nema ljudi, slijedeći mjesc nema biologa i tako ti eto 6 mj.  :Smile: 
 ali brzo će to proći, ako želiš javi se pa da te pokupim za kavu negdje

----------


## Gabi25

Dodirko ma neće te nitko gaziti, ja se zapravo u potpunosti slažem s tobom ali primijetila sam da je još puno gore na svim drugim temama... A i nekako mi teško ne poskočiti za moje najbliže suborke :Embarassed:  :Heart: 

ninochka dogovorila sam se sa zeenom pa pošto nemam tvoj broj moba čuj se s njom pa se možemo sve 3 naći na trgu pa put maraschina...

----------


## ninochka28

> Dodirko ma neće te nitko gaziti, ja se zapravo u potpunosti slažem s tobom ali primijetila sam da je još puno gore na svim drugim temama... A i nekako mi teško ne poskočiti za moje najbliže suborke
> 
> ninochka dogovorila sam se sa zeenom pa pošto nemam tvoj broj moba čuj se s njom pa se možemo sve 3 naći na trgu pa put maraschina...


Dogovoreno :Cool:

----------


## Dodirko

Pod hormonima sam pa sve moje izjave uzimajte sa rezervom....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kinki

> *kinki*  što ako imaš problema sa imunologijom?



A postoji terapija za sve...Ako imam te natural killers stanice neću nikad ostat trudna bez terapije....Posavjetovat ću se s radončićem čim dođem u Zg...

----------


## kinki

> Drage moje ja opet u dilemi...odlučila dati još jednu šansu Vinogradskoj i pokušati još jednom prije Maribora.
> E, sad moja dilema je da li da zovem dr. T i pitam ga mogu li umjesto klomifena kupiti Femaru ( naravno o vlastitom trošku ), jer sam s klomićima imala  folikule bez js  ( ovi koji mi nisu prije aspiracije popucali ). Što mislite kako će on na to reagirati i hoće li pristati )? Je li imala koja sličnu situaciju, mislim da se sjećam da je Kinki išla na femaru jedan ciklus?
> Ako kaže da idem s klomićima mislim da ću odustati od postupka, a i čujem da biologa nema u travnju, ja računam da bi mi aspiracija taman trebala biti oko 15.-16.4. Možda su našli zamjenu? Stvarno nije u redu da dr. prepiše stimulaciju a zna da ne će biti biologa. 
> Zeena držim fige i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za tvoju betu!



Draga ja sam ga lipo pitala jel mogu s Femarom,  rekla sam mu da ju imam doma.  Reko je može.  Meni ti je ostalo još 2 table femare, al piše na kutiji da vrijedi do 4. mjeseca ove godine.  Čuvala sam je u frižideru, ako hoćeš pitaj ga jel problem što joj ističe rok valjanosti(kaže teta u ljekarni da to nema veze,da još vrijedi),  pa ću ti je poslati ako nije kasno???

----------


## FionaM

Ja danas procurila i naručena sam iza Uskrsa.....možda nešto i bude ovaj mjesec  :Grin: 

Inače, pismo napisano jutros na poslu (nisam stigla ranije jer mi je MM organizirao cijeli vikend da ne mislim na negativnu betu), ali čekam da dođem doma da ga pošaljem s kućne e-mail adrese.... :Yes:

----------


## Gabi25

Danas nas je bilo baš dosta gore, dosta poznatih lica (Aurora, arkica :Love: ).
Uglavnom danas će odmrznuti moje stanice, mužić je odjurio gore da da uzorak jer nije bio sa mnom a ako sve bude ok transfer u četvrtak... I sutra zovem biologa pa ću vidjeti kakva je situacija...

----------


## Marnie

Gabi držim fige!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi*, držim fige da uđeš u povijest!  :Smile: 

Od mog prirodnjaka ništa, folikul nije narastao od petka, a i endometrij je loš, ali nema veze... malo odmora dobro dođe.

----------


## Marina27

Curke, ja sam bila u stimuliranom u 1 mj. i sad mi je Tomic rekao da mogu ponovno tek u 9.mj..... pa to je tako daleko jel i vi morate cekati tako dugo?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Marina*, do sad se radila pauza 4 mjeseca, dakle, teoretski bi u 5.mj.mogla - ali biologa nema dio 4. i dio 5.mj. pa je, pretpostavljam, i doktor pretpostavio da će bit gužva u 6.mj, a krajem 7.već idu na godišnje... ne znam, ili se jednostavno radi o milinovićevim restriktivnim mjerama. U svakom slučaju, budi prisutna, probaj s klomifenima, nemoj se izgubit do jeseni!

----------


## petra30

Dobar dan, curke  :Smile: 

Rekao mi je dr Tomić da u 6.mj. on ide na stari godišnji. Tako da znate planirati sve svoje postupke...
Otvorila sam temu i na forum.hr za pisma Milinoviću, moje ide danas sa kućne adrese.

BTW, držim fige Gabi25 i šalje vibre podrške Aurori, Zedri i Fioni.  Cure, hrabre ste.

----------


## Gabi25

Marina to ti je to- u 5. mjesecu nema biologa, u 6. dr.T, 7. i 8. mjesec se postupci većinom ni ne rade i vjerojatno ti je zato rekao tek 9. mj

Aurora žao mi je draga :Love: 
petra :Love:

----------


## Marina27

Hvala!!!!  Znala sam da vi vec imate neke inside info!!!  
Ja cu pokusavati sa prirodnim, bila 2 puta i nijednom nismo uspjeli uhvatiti folikul jer nas je preduhitrio...shvacam Macinu frustraciju...kak kaze sestra pa uhvatit cemo ju jednom...

----------


## AuroraBlu

A ja još računala na "back up" 6.i 7.mj. ono, ako ne ulovim biologa u 4.i 5.mj. Ali, prošle godine sam bila na 1.konzultacijama 15.7. Ovo je koma, ako sve stane, znači da su ove godine radili efektivno 5 mjeseci  :Sad: 

Gabi, a nećeš danas zvati biologa da ga pitaš jesu li stanice preživjele odmrzavanje, ili to nema smisla?

----------


## Zeena

Aurora, bas mi je zao kaj ovaj put nista...  :Sad:  
ja vec jedva cekam svoju m... vec drugi dan spoting, jer ako ne dobijem sutra, prekosutra onda vjerovatno nista od 4 mj za mene...  :Rolling Eyes: 
Gabi, ajde ooodlicno, jedva cekamo sutra tvoje izvjesce... ja se nadam da cete uspjeti... :Heart: 
a sto se tice 6 mj, vjerujem da ce iskoristiti godisnji jer se dosta toga da pospajati... mi smo tako prosle godine bili 3 tjedna na moru...  :Grin: 
ma, nije ni taj 9-ti mj daleko... pokusavati cemo nekaj i u kucnoj radinosti (ako ne zbog bebe, barem zbog gusta  :Cool:  postanem zeljna zbog apstinencije nakon transfera... ) 
Fiona, jesam ti rekla da ce doci na vrijeme... ipak hormoni naprave svoje.

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora biolog mi je rekao da sutra zovem i da ne brinem, da će se sigurno dobro odmrznuti... Pa ćemo vidjeti. Ma neću čovjeka gnjaviti, sutra ga zovem, ionako je tek oko podne radio oplodnju jer je tada mm bio gore...

----------


## romanica

> Danas nas je bilo baš dosta gore, dosta poznatih lica (Aurora, arkica).
> Uglavnom danas će odmrznuti moje stanice, mužić je odjurio gore da da uzorak jer nije bio sa mnom a ako sve bude ok transfer u četvrtak... I sutra zovem biologa pa ću vidjeti kakva je situacija...


 
Draga želim ti puno sreće i uvjerena da će se dobro odmrznuti i još bolje oploditi

----------


## venera21

Cure ..... :Love: 

Evo da prijavim, danas je 12-i dan od inseminacije, beta negativna. Sutra planiram kod dr. Tomića i baš me zanima da li će predložit još jednu inseminaciju. Meni se nekako čini da baš inseminacije nisu dobro rješenje, pogotovo ako su malci deformirani i slabije pokretni, bez obzira kaj biolog odabere najbolje.
Da li netko zna koju curu da je ostala trudna poslije inseminacije?

Nekak su mi se planovi pokvarili a vjerujem i vama....tak sam si lijepo zacrtala da ću svaki mjesec u postupak, a sad najednom nema biologa pa dr., pa godišnji... :Sad:

----------


## zedra

venera, znam ja dosta cura koje su uspjele inseminacijama....
ne bi ti dr. T to predložio da nije dovoljno dobar spermiogram...

----------


## NikolinicaB

> Dobar dan, curke 
> 
> Rekao mi je dr Tomić da u 6.mj. on ide na stari godišnji. Tako da znate planirati sve svoje postupke...
> Otvorila sam temu i na forum.hr za pisma Milinoviću, moje ide danas sa kućne adrese.
> 
> BTW, držim fige Gabi25 i šalje vibre podrške Aurori, Zedri i Fioni.  Cure, hrabre ste.


Hej svima..Petrice :Smile:  vec sam se pitala gdje si...
Samo da Vas pozdravimo i da svaki dan mislimo na vas jako puno, i ja sam naravno pisla i prosljedila dalje curama svojim.

Kava neka se spominje kada?gdje?....

----------


## petra30

evo me, tu sam. pratim ja vas redovito, ali nemam što napisati. znate i same da vam želim svima plus, uspješne transfere i velike bete, a trudnicama školske trudnoće  :Smile: 
Nikolinica B i Gabi25, velika pusa
ostalima, veliki zagrljaj

----------


## NikolinicaB

na ANTENI Zagren je naša tem,a sa Irinom pa da javim samo  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Na kojoj frekvenciji je Antena?

----------


## Gabi25

Aurora na 89,7

----------


## AuroraBlu

Jel traje već?

----------


## Gabi25

Traje!!!! Upravo Marnie priča :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Čula sam kraj taman. Hvala i ovdje Marnie  :Klap:

----------


## Marnie

> Kava neka se spominje kada?gdje?....


Nina, kava je sutra u 18 kafić Marascino (kod Cvjetnog trga). Ako budeš mogla doći bilo bi super da nas i ti malo zaraziš pored Arkice  :Smile:

----------


## NikolinicaB

marnie :Smile:  :Smile:   ja sam se opet rasplakala

----------


## Gabi25

Ja zvala biologa, sad sam ljuta ko pas- od 5 stanica 2 su preživjele odmrzavanje (ma bravo za zakonodavca koji je ovo smislio :Evil or Very Mad: ), na njima je jučer popodne rađen ICSI a biolog danas kaže da još uvijek nije vidljivo nešto (zaboravila sam što) što ukazuje da su stanice oplođene. I neka nazovem ponovo sutra, ako se budu dijelile ok, a ako ne odu stanice u smeće. Još njih 5 nakon onih 6 ''nezrelih'' za zamrzavanje. Juhu, 11 mojih js završit će u smeću, pa da, imam ih na razbacivanje...
Mislim da ovo stvarno zaslužuje još jedan mail Milinoviću, Šimuniću i sličnima kojima je ovaj zakon super. Ali ovaj put više neću biti pristojna :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Marnie

Ajme Gabi, pa to je zbilja strašno! A ja sam baš maloprije razmišljala da sam možda malo pretjerala kada sam na Anteni rekla da je šok za ženu kada se nakon oplođenih 10-12 js samo 3 oplode, a ostale bace :Evil or Very Mad: . Da sam bar pretjerala, ali na žalost to je istina!!!
Baš mi je žao :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi*, ako ovo nije razlog za bijes, onda ne znam šta je!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Mad:  Zašto bi bila pristojna? Jel debil bio pristojan prema tebi kad ti je uništio 11 stanica?! 

Sad nam ne preostaje drugo nego vibrati za ove dvije!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tlukaci5

stvarno grozno gabi, bez riječi sam,ne poznam te ali suosjećam.. :Crying or Very sad: ja evo danas treći dan nakon transfera pa imam jedno pitanjce: da li je možda koja od vas imala blago smeđkasti (onak prljavi) iscjedak prvi i drugi dan nakon transfera i šta bi to moglo biti? :Confused:

----------


## FionaM

Ajooooj Gabi, jako mi je žao  :Sad:  

Marnie, imaš pp.

----------


## Zeena

Gabi  :Love:  stvarno nam je zakon jadan, a jadnije smo jos i mi kojima radi najvecu stetu! 
tlukaci5, ja sam na dan transfera i dan poslije imala tako... ali meni ti svaki put mora diletirati tako da kod mene uvijek ima i krvi i dan poslije smedega... sve je to pod normalno... nemoj se brinuti. 

mene su narucili tek 8.4. tako da mislim da nisam u postupku ovaj put.  :Rolling Eyes:  ali nema veze... ako treba odmarati cu se do 9 mj, a poslije opet u nove pobjede...  :Grin:  jedino ne znam kakvu uputnicu da si zemem od doktorice?  :Embarassed:

----------


## kinki

Gabi sranjeeeeee!!!  Toga se scenarija i ja najviše bojim. Ja se sad čula s tomićem. Ne stignem u 4, mjesec na iVF jer neće bit biologa taman oko moje punkcije...Ako mi ciklusi budu uredni mogla bih u 5. mjesec, taman se on vrati kad mi bude trebao.  Ili ako nekim čudom dobijem mengu par dana ranije-tj do preksutra, stignem i u ovom ciklusu(moš mislit)....  I eto, nemam cisti, imam spremne gonale, suprefact, štopericu-SVE!!!  Da imam 7000kn išla bih privatno ovaj ciklus kmeeeeee....Ako ne stignem ni u 5. mjesec možda u 7....Majko mila...Dva postupka godišnje...

----------


## Gabi25

Ja sam sad definitivno odlučila- ako ne bude ništa od ovoga ni sutra ( a stvarno ne vjerujem da bude jer nisam ja te sreće), kod nas više ne idem u nikakve postupke, čakm 12. mjeseci Maribor... Jučer je mm rekao nešto nad čim sam se zamislila- ja te više neću pustiti u postupke tu, neću da te muče a uz ovaj zakon nemamo šanse...

Pa ću odmarati do tada i u deželu po svoju bebu...

Zee uzmi uputnicu za folikulometriju, ne vidim kakvu bi drugu mogla uzeti...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ma ja se nekako nadam da bi se od jeseni zakon mogao promijeniti... I isto sam odlučila da neću više ići u stimulaciju osim ako se zakon ne promijeni. A do tada (ako uspijem uloviti datume kad su biolog i Tomić ovdje) pokušavat ću s klomifenima, odnosno, rado bi Arkičinu formulu: klomifen + 3 menopura.

----------


## tlukaci5

zeena, sorry na glupom pitanju ali što znači diletirati jer ja samo znam da mi je bio malo problematičniji transfer,nešto je rekao da je morao povući maternicu, uglavnom bilo je dosta bolno?

----------


## Marina27

Gabi drzim fige za sutra!!!!  Zakon je isti kao i zakonodavac koji ga je osmislio....uf
Cure vidim da organizirate kavu sutra, je ok da vam se pridruzim?

----------


## Kadauna

*EVO NOVA AKCIJA!

**AKO  STE BILI U POSTUPKU NAKON  DONOŠENJA ZAKONA I AKO JOŠ NISTE, MOLIM  DA** OBAVEZNO  ISPUNITE UPITNIK USPJEŠNOSTI (u mom potpisu)   ... VRLO SU NAM BITNI  PODACI KAKO BISMO IZNIJELI "PODATKE STVARNIH PACIJENATA" * 

A DETALJE POGLEDAJTE I OVDJE: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54392-JO%C5%A0-JEDNA-AKCIJA!-VA%C5%BDNO!-sakupimo-svoje-neovisne-statistike

----------


## Zeena

tlukaci5, da, to ti je to... i meni je bolni transfer jer je usce maternice ful stisnuto i nemoze proci bez da rasiri... odtud i krv. meni je prvi put bilo dosta krvi i to svjeze na dan transfera, a dan poslije jos malo smeckastog, a drugi put samo smeckasto cca dan, dan i pol.  :Rolling Eyes:  
i ja sam razmisljala o tome da se ne kljukam horonima bezveze... a i kod mene je problem kaj dosta slabo reagiram na njih pa mi i nema neke pretjerane koristi...  :Embarassed:  
marina27, naravno, sto nas je vise, to bolje!  :Yes:

----------


## Zeena

ps. ja redovno stavljam svoje 0,0 u upitnik...  :Cool:

----------


## Kadauna

> *EVO NOVA AKCIJA!
> 
> **AKO  STE BILI U POSTUPKU NAKON  DONOŠENJA ZAKONA I AKO JOŠ NISTE, MOLIM  DA** OBAVEZNO  ISPUNITE UPITNIK USPJEŠNOSTI (u mom potpisu)   ... VRLO SU NAM BITNI  PODACI KAKO BISMO IZNIJELI "PODATKE STVARNIH PACIJENATA" * 
> 
> A DETALJE POGLEDAJTE I OVDJE: 
> 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54392-JO%C5%A0-JEDNA-AKCIJA!-VA%C5%BDNO!-sakupimo-svoje-neovisne-statistike


evo i potpisa  :Smile: )

----------


## arkica

> Gabi drzim fige za sutra!!!! Zakon je isti kao i zakonodavac koji ga je osmislio....uf
> Cure vidim da organizirate kavu sutra, je ok da vam se pridruzim?


Normalno da DA!!! Dapaće...

----------


## arkica

Curke, ponavljam još jednom: *Kava je sutra (u 18h) u kafiću Maraschino!!!* 
Nadam se da se vidimo u velikom broju!!!

P.S. Jučer sam vidila kucanje srčeka svoga bebača. Počele su i prve mučnine ("na sreću" svakodnevne i višednevne). Želim vam svima isto!!!

----------


## Marnie

> P.S. Jučer sam vidila kucanje srčeka svoga bebača. Počele su i prve mučnine ("na sreću" svakodnevne i višednevne). Želim vam svima isto!!!


ajme Arkice predivno :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Sutra nazdravljamo (mi koje smijemo alkohol) za tvoje malo  :Heart:

----------


## Marina27

Arkica evo upravo su mi suze krenule od srece i kako si me samo raznjezila......predivno

----------


## mia74

Pozdrav svim curama!!! :Very Happy: 
Ja sam baš planirala doći na tu kavu i upoznati vas,što više to bolje,ali na žalost,sutra moram na uzv ujutro i morala sam promijeniti smjenu,pa radim popodne.. :Sad: 
I ništa od kave..
Ali ja sam i malo u šoku i to povećem...Naime,nakon 17 menopura ja imam samo 2 folikula :Crying or Very sad: .Dakle,da li je to moguće!!???Endometrij mi je 7mm-a možda i 8mm.A folikuli su jedan 9,drugi 10.To je bilo jučer..U međuvremenu sam primila još dve ampule i danas ću još dvije,sutra opet na uzv...
Ne mogu vjerovati da je to moguće!!!??Kad sam bila na klomifenu imala sam 1 folikul,a sad na stimulaciji tako loše...
U čemu je problem!!??U meni,u preslaboj stimulaciji ili..??? :Shock: 
Iskreno,jako sam razočarana..baš ono jako..nadala sam se da će biti barem malo bolje..

----------


## Marnie

mia74, potpuno razumijem tvoj šok, jer ja nakon 16 menopura (2 ampule na dan) nisam imala niti jedan folikul!! Mislim da su to sve preslabe stimulacije s obzirom na naše godine...Za moj postupak u Sloveniji su mi odredili početnu stimulaciju s 4 menopura, što mi je puno realnije nego oovo s 2. Kod nas se dr.-i boje da ne prejeraju sa stimulacijom kako bi izbjegli bacanje viška js, pa na kraju ne dobiju ništa  :Sad: .

----------


## zedra

Mia, kakav imaš protokol i koji ti je dan stimulacije?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mia*, baš sam ti to htjela napisati što ti je Marnie rekla. Moja suborka je u Mariboru primila 48 menopura i dobila 6 jajnih stanica. Ja sam ih isto toliko dobila u Vinogradskoj s 19 menopura. Ne reagiraju svi isto, ali - činjenica je da bi svima nama reakcija bila puno bolja s jednom poštenom stimulacijom u kojoj bi se dobilo 10ak kvalitetnih stanica koje bi se sve oplodile i zameci zamrzavali. Eto, ti si idealan kandidat za inozemstvo dok je ovakav zakon, ili vrtiti ovdje prirodnjake/klomifenske.

----------


## mia74

Ja sam dobila 2.3.4.dan po 3 menopura,potom 5.6.7.dan po 2 ampule.,uz Suprefact spray,naravno.Bila sam 7.dan ciklusa na uzv-doc mi ništa nije rekao,osim da još uzmem 2 ampule,za 8.dan i da se 9.dan-jučer,vidimo na uzv.Jučer mi je rekao da slabo reagiram na menopure-vidla sam da je napisao na lijevoj strani br 9,desno br. 10-to su valjda mjere folikula,i dao mi za jučer i za danas još po 2 ampule-ukupno 4.
I sutra moram ujutro opet na uzv.
I da,sada upravo gulim krumpir za ručak :Grin:  i razmišljam kako ću istražiti sve vezano uz dr. Reša,da mu se što prije javim-Maribor mi je malo predugo...i da...mislim da sam idealan kandidat za Sloveniju ili bilo koju drugu državu..samo ne Hrvatsku.

----------


## mare41

mia, možda baš ta dva folikula budu dobitna...
U svakom slučaju-po 2 menopura preko 35-te je premalo, iako ne zna se dok se ne zavrti protokol, nažalost, prvo treba probati. Inače, bilo bi dobro izvaditi AMH, i pogledati antralne folikule za slijedeći put (ako ga uopće bude) i onda ić po 3 ili 4 menopura dnevno. Ovdje se daju slabe stimulacije jer im ne trebaju više od 3 j.s., al pitanje je kako će ići u slijedećem postupku (ako ga bude :Smile: . U Sloveniji bi sigurno dobila jaču stimulaciju, a za vrtiti prirodnjake treba imati jako puno vremena i strpljenja.
Sad vidim tvoj post pa nadodajem: ali zašto je smanjio menopure na 2? Moja preporuka je Reš, ako možete, a o njemu imaš puno na pPotpomognuta u Sloveniji, lobodno sve pitaj.

----------


## zedra

da, imamo svi iste protokole neovisno o dg i godinama...a za to mogu biti 2 razloga:
1. ZAKON-koji nas onemogućava u zaceću a lijecnike u njihovom poslu (jer moraju kalkulirati o dobivenim js-cemu višak?! a onda eto, nastane manjak)
2. ocito nemaju lijekova, jer vidim da svi dobivaju Menopur (opet neovisno o dg., godinama itd.)
A valjda će i taj zako otići u sramotnu povijest, a do tada -Slovenijo, stižemo!!-opet zakon!! i neimaština...

----------


## zedra

ups, neimaština skliznula jedan red..i zakon naravno...

----------


## mia74

Šta je to AMH?
Sorry,ali ne znam..
Javit ću se na potpom. u Sloveniji i zamoliti cure da me malo upute kako poslati podatke,mailom ili zvati ili nešto slično..
Inače,prohodnost jajovoda nisam radila,a kažu mi da i nema smisla radi mm-ove dijagnoze..Istina??Ili ne..
Uglavnom sutra idem ujutro gore i baš me zanima jel išta naraslo...

----------


## mare41

Mogu ti ja ovdje napisati da dr reš primi brzo na konzultacije, a u postupak možeš odmah slijedeći ciklus, al i tako ćeš se morati odmoriti (pretpostavljam 3 mjeseca) od ove stimulacije, na potp. u Slo ćeš naći sve kontakt adrese, tj mail adrese.
AMH (anti-milerov hormon) ima smisla raditi kod cura koje slabije reagiraju na stimulaciju, ima tu i posebna tema o njemu pa malo potraži, ali možda ti samo treba povećati stimulaciju.

----------


## Marnie

AMH ti je Anti-Muellerov hormon koji pokazuje kolika je rezerva jajnih stanica. Služi kao neki indikator plodnosti, pored UZV-a antralnih folikula i InhibinaB

----------


## mia74

Ok,ja sam sada na stimulaciji..Zanima me koliko vremena mora proći da bih napravila ponovno hormonalnu sliku i sve dodatno..pretpostavljam da se taj amh radi iz krvi..
Znam da treba proći par mjeseci,3-4 nakon stimulacije pa jel ima smisla slati mu mail-dr.Rešu sada ranije,pretpostavljam da će mi napisati koje pretrage još moram obaviti?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Da, mi svi dobivamo isto: po 3 menopura 2.3.i 4. dan, i dalje po 2. I kad 9.dan dođeš na uzv, valjda nema smisla opet povećavati na 3... ne znam...

*Mia*, nadam se da će te punkcija ipak ugodno iznenaditi. I meni je na prva 2 uzv u stimuliranom postupku isto zapisao (i rekao mi) da imam samo po 1 folikul na svakoj strani. Isto sam bila totalno razočarana... a kad ono, na kraju je bilo 6 jajnih stanica. Dr.T. bilježi samo najveće, vodeće folikule, vjerojatno ih imaš još, ali ih doktor nije upisao na papir.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Kao prvo, pričekaj konačan ishod postupka. Kao što sam ti napisala, možda ipak bude ok, možda su to baš 2 folikula na koje doktor računa.
A Rešu sejavi ako ne uspije. I reci mu kad je bila stimulacija... Mislim da amh možeš vaditi i neposredno nakon stimulacije, u idućem ciklusu.

----------


## mia74

*AuroraBlu*,možda imaš pravo..Doktor je možda popisao samo dva vodeća..Kad sam bila na klomifenu,na punkciji sam osjetila dva "uboda"-ispalo je da su bila ipak dva folikula,a on je meni rekao da je jedan-da,taj drugi je sigurno bio mali...
Nadam se da imaš pravo i da i dr.K. isto tako možda upisuje samo dva vodeća kao i dr.T.
A da možda malo više s nama komuniciraju!!??Možda se ne bih tako uzrujavala...
Ma,mislim da su svi gore super!!!I da, rade max,samo što ih ovaj zakon ograničava..
U biti sam jako ogorčena--da vi znate koja se lova vrti oko informatizacije i e-recepata koje oni žele uvesti,a samo je skandinavskim zemljama to uspjelo!!!
A proračun za mpo je srezan,uz nakaradni zakon..
Radim u zdravstvu i znam šta žele uvesti i koji su to novci u igri i ne mogu vjerovati da za mpo ili bilo koji drugi segment u zdrastvu NEMA NOVACA!!!
Oprostite,morala sam se ispuhati...

----------


## MAJONI974

Nakon terapije klomifenom i tri dobivena folikula, jučer aspirirana 1 js, koja je , kako danas saznajem od biologa,loše kvalitete. Ništa ni ovaj mjesec  :Sad:

----------


## Marnie

MAJONI974 žao mi je :Love:

----------


## mia74

MAJONI974,baš mi je žao :Love:

----------


## Anana1

i ja sam loše reagirala na klomifen, prvi  put jedna j.s. a drugi put niti jedna.
ali sam na menopure i predobro, blaga hiperstimulacija, preko 30 folikula i 10 jajnih stanica, tri fantastične, 3 dan nakon punkcije transfer sva tri os toga dva 8stanična...
sve školski za sada...
nego, danas mi je 4 dan od et-a i 7 dan od aspiracije i cijeli dan me lagano pika u području maternice i lijevog jajnika...
bojim se da hiperstimulacija ima veze s time, inaće mi nije ništa osim bolnih (.) (.) i tolike napuhnutosti da ne mogu traperice zakopčati...
ma što se to događa, cure..? prvi put, sa 1 j.s. mi nije bilo ni blizu tako... 
baš sam malo zabrinuta...

----------


## Gabi25

Anana kao da si opisala moju situaciju, 2 puta s klomifenima, jednom 1js drugi put ni jedna, u sitmuliranom 14 stanica, transfer 2 8-stanična 3. dan, ma sve je potpuno isto...
Kod mene bila biokemijska ali se nadam da će kod tebe završiti najljepšim mogućim ishodom~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MAJONI974

Marnie i Mia, hvala vam!

----------


## zedra

Anana, hiperstimulaciju pogoršava trudnoća...

----------


## Dodirko

*Anana1* to ti je zbog stimulacije. Komifen puno puno manje djeluje na tijelo. Ako su te 30X piknuli da izvuku stanicu naravno da više boli od jednom ili 2X.

Ako imaš problema sa disanjem i mokrenjem ili jaku bol u predjelu jajnika javi se doktoru.

Prerano je za bilo koje druge simptome. Misli pozitivno  :Smile:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Sretno!

----------


## Gabi25

Evo ja ponovo zvala biologa, kaže da se ove dvije stanice uopće ne dijele, rekao je da je stvarno bezveze da mi to vraćaju i ja sam se s tim složila. Kaže da jednostavno ne može utvrditi razlog zašto, ali da pretpostavlja da su js ipak malo oštećene prilikom zamrzavanja i odmrzavanja. Živio nam gnjilinović!!!!!

Ja se drage moje povlačim sa topica Vinogradska i prebacujem se na potpomognutu u Sloveniji jer je to naš sljedeći korak... Ali naravno da ću pratiti što se ovdje događa, biti ću vam podrška i svima držim velike velike fige da uspijete što prije.

----------


## Zeena

Gabi  :Love:  bas mi je zao... nadala sam se da ti mozes biti jedna od onih kojima se cudo dogodilo...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Gabi,* sad se odmori i nemoj se ništa brinuti, jer u Sloveniji ćeš sigurno uspjeti. Mlada si i super reagiraš na stimulaciju, imat ćeš smrzlića koliko hoćeš i nije u pitanju hoćeš li imati djece, nego koliko!

Vidimo se danas!

----------


## Gabi25

Hvala vam cure  :Love:  I naravno da se vidimo!!!

zeena ja već odavno znam da nisam TA kojoj se događaju čuda :Grin:

----------


## tlukaci5

cure, meni 4-ti dan nakon transfera jedini simptomi bol u leđima,i povremeno u jajnicima a (.)(.) nikakva promjena ni bol,malo mi je to čudno.

----------


## Marnie

Gabi, čudo te čeka u Mariboru  :Smile: ! Vidimo se danas!

----------


## mia74

Evo cure da vam se i ja javim..
Na žalost,moji folikuli nisu napredovali-dapače stoje zacementirani :Crying or Very sad: 
Nisu nimalo narasli... :Crying or Very sad: 
Rekao mi je doc da sutra izvadim estradiol-ja sam to danas napravila jer sutra ne mogu radi posla,dobila sam za danas i za sutra još po 2 menopura i u petak ujutro opet gore.Kaže doc da se možda iznenadimo pa krenu,al budimo realni,to se najvjerojatnije neće desiti pa najvjerojatnije neću ni doživjeti punkciju,a kamoli transfer.Čak mi je rekao da mi je i endometrij tanak-7mm.
A baš sam se nadala danas,čak sam se jučer "sabrala"i rekla si da još ništa nije izgubljeno,ali ipak očito je..
I ne moram vam pisat koliko sam razočarana.. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Zeena

mia74, nemoj odmah negativno razmisljati, nista jos nije izgubljeno dok god ima nade treba vjerovati... meni su isto dosta sporo rasli, a zadnji dan na uzv-u su doslovno buknuli (po 3 mm su svi narasli u jednom danu, a prije toga po 0,5 mm) tako da se ne zivciras prije vremena.  :Love:

----------


## mia74

Zeena,nije to negativno..to je realno..osim toga,koliko mogu narasti do petka da bih mogla imat punkciju a sada su 9 i 10 mm?????

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mia*, dođi popit kavu s nama danas, sve je lakše u društvu.

----------


## mia74

*AuroraBlu*,drage volje,ali danas sam zamjenila smjenu radi uzv,pa naprosto ne mogu,radim,a bi.... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Porazgovaraj s doktorom u petak. Tebi se očito stimulacija (pogotovo ova milinovićeva lagana) ne isplati. Postoje i druge opcije (femara, gonali)

----------


## mia74

A da...razgovarat ću,nema mi druge.

----------


## mia74

I Ljubljana mi je sve veća opcija-iz sata u sat se povećava..

----------


## Marina27

mia74 da te utjesim meni je folikul u 4 dana narasao 10mm tako da nemoj gubiti nadu!!!!!!!!! Majka priroda je svemocna!!!

----------


## kinki

Moja draga suborka koja je na Vinogradskoj uspila ostat trudna danas mi javila da je tamo na kiretaži...Nisam sigurna koji joj je nick na ovom forumu al znam da je pisala tu.  Strašno.  Toliko sam se veselila zbog nje-i toliko je i meni nade ulila a sad ovo...

----------


## mia74

Marina27,ne mogu reći da sam izgubila nadu,ali u dva dana nije se pomaknuo ni mrvicu,pa sad ne znam koliko ima šanse da u sljedeća dva dana naraste-pazi danas je bio jedan 9,drugi 10mm-takvi su bili i u ponedjeljak!!! :Shock: 
Napravila sam i estradiol-koliko sam skužila nije prenisko,ali brate mili nije ni do neba!!Al to neka prosudi doc u petak..
Da,u petak mi je zadnji uzv,pa ako ni tad se ništa ne pomakne rekao mi je doc da onda ništa... :Sad:

----------


## Marnie

mia74, baš mi je žao i nadam se da će ipak narasti do petka. Potpuno te kužim, jer je i meni jedan besplatan postupak tako propao  :Sad: .

----------


## mia74

Marnie,čak mi i nije žao što sam ispucala jedan "besplatan"postupak koliko mi se čini neizvjesnost kako dalje-jel mala doza menopura,jel bih bolje reagirala na gonale-samo mi nije jasno,zar se menopuri ne daju uglavnom "starijim"curama,a gonali mlađim!!Znam da nema pravila..ja ipak spadam u malo starije :Wink: ...

----------


## Vaka

*Marnie i Mia74,* budući da sam nova u ovome, ne uzimajte me zdravo za gotovo, ali  našla sam na jednom am. forumu sličnom ovom da menopur obično urodi većim brojem trudnoća (statistički gledano) nego GonalF, pitanje je kako koja od nas reagira... Ima i neka studija ovdje:

http://forums.fertilitycommunity.com...-bravelle.html

*Sretno!*

----------


## ninochka28

Arkica organizatorica naše kave, di si ti danas? :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Bile smo na kavi Gabi25, Marnie, Ninochka, Zeena i ja, i baš nam je bilo lijepo. Za mjesec dana ćemo opet, pa ako nam se još netko želi pridružiti za sljedeći put ćemo se bolje organizirati (znakovi prepoznavanja za one koje ne poznamo).
*Arkica*, jel grliš školjku?  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

Menopur se i daje "starijim kokama" (hehe), ali ne ovako blage stimulacije. Ali naši dr.-i i nemaju baš previše izbora zbog zakona i uglavnom daju te slabije stimulacije u prvom postupku dok ne vide kako reagiraš. Vjerujem da ćeš u idućem postupku dobiti jaču stimulaciju mia74.

----------


## Marnie

Da, Arkice, falila si nam da nam malo nategneš noseve da se i mi "zarazimo"  :Smile:

----------


## arkica

Ajme curke moje tako mi je žao. 

Ja sam jučer krenula k vama; dragi me vozio, ali se namirisao nekim dezodoransom i bilo je svega;  :Smile: ))) Auto završio u praonici!!!

Tijelo mi potvrđuje svakodnevno trudnoću; :Smile: ))) Jutros imam osjećaj da sam jela ribu cijelu noć, a ne se družila s školjkom. Ali neka.... STVARNO VAM ŽELIM SVIMA ISTO!!!

----------


## NikolinicaB

Pozzz svima Arkice dobro mi došla :Smile:  :Smile: ...rekla sam ja Vama da ce te polako jedna po jedna u moj klub a ja vas cekam nestrpljivo...
Ja sam jucer cijeli dan bila u krevetu..moja helibacter proradila...ali kako nesmijem svoju terapiju piti zavrsila noc prije na hitnoj...odmah sam dr rekla st mi je i da mi daju infuziju..ali ne na sva testiranja...salmonela...svinjska gripa...Jako sam se iznervirala oko svega tako da sutra idem vidjeti dali je sa našom točkicom sve uredu....
Tako mi je zao za kavu jako jako :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Marnie

Drage naše trudnice, ja vam odmah opraštam što niste došle na kavu :Cool: , samo neka vas ovi simptomi i dalje "sprječavaju"  :Wink:

----------


## Zeena

> Drage naše trudnice, ja vam odmah opraštam što niste došle na kavu, samo neka vas ovi simptomi i dalje "sprječavaju"


eto s ovim se slazem u potpunosti!  :Cool:

----------


## maca2

Drage moje, ja se upravo čula s dr.T - ništa od postupka ovaj mjesec, ne stignem u postupak do odlaska biologa, ista situacija mi se ponavlja u 5.mj, opet ga nema kad meni treba  :Evil or Very Mad:  . Stvarno su mogli naći i zamjenu, nije ovo dan-dva nego ukupno 3tj da ge ne će biti - znam da čovjek radi sam i da se trudi...ali mogli su zaposliti još nekog  :Rolling Eyes: .
U 6.mj idem na postupak s femarom ( dr. T dao zeleno svjetlo ).  :Klap:

----------


## kinki

> Drage moje, ja se upravo čula s dr.T - ništa od postupka ovaj mjesec, ne stignem u postupak do odlaska biologa, ista situacija mi se ponavlja u 5.mj, opet ga nema kad meni treba  . Stvarno su mogli naći i zamjenu, nije ovo dan-dva nego ukupno 3tj da ge ne će biti - znam da čovjek radi sam i da se trudi...ali mogli su zaposliti još nekog .
> U 6.mj idem na postupak s femarom ( dr. T dao zeleno svjetlo ).



Ali u 6. mjesecu Tomić ide na godišnji...

----------


## maca2

Molim?!  :Shock: 
Nije mi ništa to spominjao, samo je rekao da se javim 1. dan ciklusa - to je meni 23.5., znači da mi je aspiracija po tome oko 5.-6.6., možda nije još onda na godišnjem. A možda i dr. K preuzme sve pacijente?
 Ako mi propadne i taj mjesec onda nigdje niti ne idem do 9.mj i Maribora.  :Yes:

----------


## Gabi25

Upravo sam saznala da je jedna naša suborka iz Vinogradske koja je bila sa mnom u postupku u 1. mjesecu izgubila bebu :Sad:  Prestalo je kucati srčeko... Ona nije na forumu ali joj i ovim putem poručujem da mi je jako žao :Love:  Strašno...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Maca*, sigurno neće ići tad na godišnji, nego će valjda pospajati 22.i 25.6.  :Smile:  
Barem se tako i ja nadam...

----------


## jadro

evo i mene...rekao mi dr.da se javim iza 10.05. (rekle sestre da do tad nema biologa), da dogovorim pregled, pa ćemo (ako Bog da, i ako bude lijekova) sedogovoriti za postupak. Nije spominjao da ga nema...ah

----------


## Anana1

cure, ne bih otvarala novu temu ali opet trebam savijet:
naime, od punkcije do danas (10 dana= *dobila sam 4 kile*... dr je rekao da je bila blaga hiperstimulacija jajnika, ali ja nemam nikakvih drugih problema 7. dan od transfera (danas) osim što mi je trbuh užasno napuhnut i tvrd (inaće imam pravi sportski, ravan ko daska..), grudi bolne i pune (inaće također ravne ko daska, jučer ih je mm mazio cijelu večer, jadan, 8 godina ima jadnu dvojkicu a sad odjednom punu trojku..!)
ma najviše me brinu te kile... istina da jedem ko sumanuta, ali nikada nisam bila sklona dobivanju na težini, stojim na istom već 15 godina!!!
i kaj sad..? tak sam tužna danas, nakon jučerašnje euforije i izglancanog stana, danas bi svijet potopila suzama... ma ja nikad ne plačem ali danas bi se baš zavukla u mišju rupu pa tako do utorka...
baš sam bezveze..  :Sad: 

eto. opet morate čitati izljeve depresije... oprostite...

----------


## Dodirko

od hiperstimulacije a i od same stimulacije si mogla dobiti kile i to je tekućina koja se zadržava u tijelu. konzumiraj tekućinu što više.

 A ostalo.... draga hormoni djeluju.....

Sretno!!!!!!

----------


## ema

evo i mene, citam stalno i evo napokon da vam se pridruzim, ja sam ta o kojoj pisu da sam ostala trudna i srceko je prestalo kucati u 10 tjednu..za ubit se jednostavno...

----------


## kinki

Da, i ja sam o njoj pisala...Strašno.  Mene je to slomilo, ne mogu ni zamislit kako je njoj.

----------


## kinki

pa sigurno će Kuna bit tamo, al ja preferiram da mi Tomić radi punkciju-trtaroš sam...ipak, sve je bolje od propuštenog ciklusa :Smile: )) sretno, možda se i vidimo :Smile: ))

----------


## kinki

Anana hormoni ti otvaraju apetit, napuhana si zbog hiperstimulacije.  Još ako ti probava šteka-kako je meni bilo, nije čudo da dobijaš kile.  Ja sam se nakon HS udebljala tako da sam parila u 4. misecu trudnoće.  Trebalo mi je skoro godinu dana da se vratim na staro,  sad sam mršavija nego prije al trbuh mi nikad više nije bio ravan ko prije.  Ono, nemam trbuh al nije ravna daska ko nekad. Teško je i frustrirajuće kad si napumpan hormonima, izgledaš ko trudnica i onda saznaš da nisi trudna.  Nadam se da će kod tebe urodit plodom.  Kužim kko se osjećaš al neće te bit briga za to ako si trudna.  A ako nisi-ma doć ćeš u formu,  samo triba malo više truda i vježbe.

----------


## Anana1

da, da, ma dobro sam. hvala vam...
ispucala sam se sada na Milinoviću, napisala mu svašta i super se osjećam.
sad idem frizerki da me ošiša i ofarba, onda ću si napraviti lignje na pariški i nema šanse da će me sje..ti tu neki hormoni... a mrve su tu dok trakica na koju ću piškiti u utorak ne dokaže suprotno..!
ode ja. čujemo se navečer!

----------


## zedra

da, to prokleto debljanje frustrira...
i ja razmišljm stalno kako da to izbjegnem...ali ocito je nemoguće još i to kontrolirati...
cure, sretno vam bilo...
tužnicama pusa....

----------


## jadro

> evo i mene, citam stalno i evo napokon da vam se pridruzim, ja sam ta o kojoj pisu da sam ostala trudna i srceko je prestalo kucati u 10 tjednu..za ubit se jednostavno...


ema, jako mi je žao, mogu samo pretpostaviti kako se osjećaš...  :Sad:

----------


## Marnie

> evo i mene, citam stalno i evo napokon da vam se pridruzim, ja sam ta o kojoj pisu da sam ostala trudna i srceko je prestalo kucati u 10 tjednu..za ubit se jednostavno...


ema  :Love:  drži se, jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Dodirko

:Love:  ema.....  :Sad:

----------


## jadro

> da, da, ma dobro sam. hvala vam...
> ispucala sam se sada na Milinoviću, napisala mu svašta i super se osjećam.
> sad idem frizerki da me ošiša i ofarba, onda ću si napraviti lignje na pariški i nema šanse da će me sje..ti tu neki hormoni... a mrve su tu dok trakica na koju ću piškiti u utorak ne dokaže suprotno..!
> ode ja. čujemo se navečer!


 
 :Klap:

----------


## ema

da osjecam se ko da cu umrijeti..svaki dan mi je sve gore... preko noci mi se zivot okrenuo...preko noci...vise nisam sigurna u nista.....

----------


## maca2

ema...  :Love: 

Ja ću sljedeći tjedan gore da mi dr. napiše privatni recept za Femaru ( onaj kojim plaćam lijek ), jel' zna tko od vas koliko točno košta kutija femare - jel' unutra isto 10tableta kao kod klomifena? 
Ako je nekome ostala kutija pa mu ne treba, neka se javi na pm za dogovor  :Wink: 

Anana1, ja sam uvjerena da si ti trudna i da su ti zbog toga pojačani simptomi HS, a i očito te trudnički hormoni pucaju pa si bezvoljna  :Yes:  !

Što se tiče debljanja u stimulaciji, kod mene obratna situacija - u zadnjih godinu dana izgubila 7kg ( s time da ni prije nisam bila buca ). 
Mene od ovog stresa jedu živci pa gubim apetit, vjerujem da i to ima utjecaj na uspješnost postupka...za šta da mi se primi bebonja na mojih 48kg  :Sad:

----------


## ema

ja sam se cure moje udebljala katastrofa... dvije godine vec pokusavam 4 puta ivf -stimulirani i na mene su djelovali uzasno dobila sam deset kila, i sad kad sam ostala napokon trudna nije me uopce bilo briga za kile..a sad nakon kiretaze mislim da sam u ovih 3 dana izgubila 5 kila....ne jedem, ne spavam, ....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ema*, žao mi je. Želim ti da što prije ponovo budeš T.  :Love: 
*Anana*, nadam se, i vjerujem da ti se hiperstimulacija pogoršala radi T.  :Yes: 

*Maca,* znam da femara košta između 400 i 500 kn, za ostalo će ti javiti netko tko zna više.

----------


## arkica

Draga Anana1, stvarno ti želim da se za 10-ak dana smiješ svojoj ludosti.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Ja sam se od punkcije do pozitivne bete udebljala 5 kila, a grudnjak sam morala kupovati novi jer ni u jedan stari nisam mogla stati (imala sam jadnu dvojku, a sad kad pogledam u svoje poprsje se svaki put prestrašim; :Smile: )))) 

Čuvaj se i stvarno nemaš razloga za depru.....

----------


## arkica

Ema, danas kad sam pročitala tvoju situaciju toliko sam se naživcirala i u tupila da sam odmah počela čitati na netu razloge. I nema ih!!! Nema....

 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## ema

Arkica, ne nema ih, jednostavno ih nema..i to me izluduje, od doktora je odgovor TO SE JEDNOSTAVNO DOGADA PROTIV TOGA SE NE MOZE, a mene zanima zasto se dogada....i ja sam sve zivo vec procitala i razloga nema..za poludit...ono napokon ti beta visoka, dupla se uredno,  nakon nekog vremena shvatis pa da stvarno se to i meni dogodilo...i preko noci...... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ema

nema, nema, i nema...mislis da se ja nisam nacitala. al ti ne panicari, koliko vidim trudna si i uzivaj..nema sad panicarenja...znam da te to sve nazivciralo i mene bi, al slusaj meni je tako bilo sudeno, ja se samo trebam pomiriti sa tim...

----------


## Anana1

ema, ne mogu vjerovati da netko to može preživjeti uopće... pa jedva preživim negativnu betu a ne mogu zamisliti da se dva mjeseca veselim svome anđelu a onda on stvarno to i postane...
ne, ne mogu... trudim se i nikako to ne mogu shvatiti... pa kakva Ti žena moraš biti??? kakve sve vi cure moje, žene morate biti kada nakon takvih tragedija nađete snage i idete dalje, idete prema svome cilju, mada znate apsolutno svih bezbroj mogućnosti koje se mogu dogoditi a samo jedna od tih mogućnosti je i cilj svega toga.. samo jedna...
nemojte mi zamjeriti... vidim koliko je meni teško prolaziti sve ovo, a tek mi je treći put, nisam imala niti jednu jedinu trudnoću koja bi završila tako tragično, imam sina kojeg sam dobila na poklon sa samo osam njegovih dana...
ja sam sretna osoba. sretna majka, sretna supruga... 
i jako mi je neugodno što uopće imam obraza zvati se jednom od vas, pa vi ste super-žene, vama treba spomenik podići za svu žrtvu, bol, tugu i bespomoćnost s kojom se suoćavate...

ne mogu više pisati. ovi hormoni me ubiše... popila sam normić i idem spavati...

hvala vam na razumijevanju i podršci...

----------


## ema

vjeruj mi draga, ja prozivljavam jedva, pod normabelima, inace nebi mogla funkcionirati nikako, kad mi se to dogodilo i dok sam lezala u sobi i cekala na kiretazu plakala sam ko ludakinja i odlucila odustati od svega, nisam slusala ni sta mi dr prica niti nista, bilo mi je dosta svega, sad kad se sjetim sta opet moram prolaziti i sav taj strah....ne znam...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ema*, to su ti kromosomske greške - i bolje da se dogodilo u 10.tjednu, nego kasnije. Gledaj na to iz takve perspektive, i vjeruj da će sljedeći put biti uspješno!

----------


## mia74

*Ema*,iskreno mi je žao... :Love: 
Znam da ti je teško..Ja sam nedavno bila uz frendicu kojoj se isto to dogodilo u 8. tjednu...Doktor je rekao-kromosomska greška..I bilo joj je jako teško..Al kako ti kaže AuroraBlu,bolje sada nego kasnije,ali znam da ti to sada nije nimalo utješno..
Skupi snage,MORAŠ!! i krenut dalje nakon nekog vremena..i ne daj se!!
Svi smo uz tebe :Love:

----------


## ema

CURE HVALA VAM PUNO..danas placem cjeli dan....al kad procitam vase poruke puno mi znace i hvala vam od srca, nisam misla da ce mi ikada biti ovako tesko.... i morat cu dalje, zahvaljujući ljudima oko sebe koji me vole al i zahvaljujuci vama, jer vi me najbolje razumijete, oni koji to ne prolaze namaju pojma kako je, mogu biti uz vas i voljet vas, al ne znaju sta je to ustvari, i kako boli... od srca sam vam zahvalna na podrsci...16.04. idem na kontrolu pa cu vidjeti sta ce mi reci za dalje..znam jedino to NADU GUBITI NE SMIJEM...i to si svaki dan ponavljam... :Sad:

----------


## arkica

Ema, bravo!!! Samo naprijed....

Meni je frend jednom prilikom dok sam bila u depri zbog svega ovoga rekao: "Silne tvoje suze su potrebne, one će se vrlo brzo pretvoriti u bisere, bisere sreće i veselja jer si postigla svoj cilj!!!"

----------


## mia74

*SRETAN USKRS*

----------


## Anana1

Ema, uskoro ćemo i mi ostaviti negdje ovaj preteški križ i poletjeti punim krilima. uskoro ili malo manje uskoro... ali hoćemo!

*SRETAN USKRS SVIMA!!!*

----------


## ema

SRETAN USKRS :Heart: !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## venera21

Ema....... :Love:

----------


## venera21

Curke, evo pitam vas, možda je neka od vas imala ovakvih simptoma..
Je li normalno da m dođe tek četrvrti dan nakon prestanka uzimanja utrića? Malo mi je neugodno reći ali totalno je crna i malo oskudnija nego inače. A bradavice su me počele boljeti par dana nakon inseminacije i još ih sad ne smijem taknuti. Ma jel to od utrića? A živčana sam za poluditi!!!

----------


## ema

Tako ti je i meni bilo, šta se tiće M.  
E a ja imam pitanje šta se tiće kiretaže, ako itko zna, dali je ok dva dana ne krvariti treći dan vas iznenadi i onako obilno, a boli me svaki dan i to katasrofa, grćevi me ulove i ne pustaju svakih pola sata....

----------


## Anana1

cure, jutros sam radila rest onaj najjeftiniji, gravignost mini...
danas mi je 10.d.p.t. 3-dnevnih osmostaničnih, i imam nježnu, nježnu drugu crticu na testu, pojavila se ne znam kada  jer kad sam u pola 6 ujutro išla piškiti pojavila se samo jedna pa sam ostavila test na ogledalu i otišla nazad. sad sam se probudila i pogledam ga - a ono druga je tu... nježna, nježna, ali je tu..!!
nemojte mi, pliz, čestitati..
samo molim savjete što dalje i jel se UOPĆE smijemo nadati....

Hvala...!

----------


## zlatica

Anna imaš se razloga radovati...ali ja ću ti samo reći svoje iskustvo.Vadila sam betu 13 dpt i bila je 1.20,naravno nedovoljna a da sam ranije radila test pokazao bi mi poz jer detektira malu količinu i eto zato ga nisam htjela raditi,jer ovo sve je strašno za poludit...neću ga radit ni sljedeći put jer mi je previše, prvo se zaradujem onda dum...beta je nekako mjerodavna i toga se držim.
Zašto sam sve ovo nabrljala ne znam....htjela sam eto reć svoje iskustvo!
Mislim da se možeš nadat tim više što je nježna crtica a tek ti je 10.dpt.U svakom slučaju Sretno!

----------


## arkica

Anana1, ja sam išla vaditi betu 10dpt i bila je velikih 50. Tako da se imaš razloga radovati. Mislim da ovi testići reagiraju iznad 25. 

U nekim od priješnjih postupaka sam isto išla vaditi betu na taj dan i bila je 1,5 (ostatak od štoperice). Sretno!!!

----------


## Anana1

joj, tak sam sva u čudnom raspoloženju... bilo me strah negativnog testa a sad me još više strah ovog pozitivnog... štoperica je bila u nedjelju 21.03. navečer. dakle prije 15 dana.
nego, gdje se popodne može privatno vaditi beta?

----------


## ema

i meni ti je bila slaba, slaba druga crtica al 11 d.p.t i 12 d beta mi je bila 36.9 i svaka dva dana ljepo se duplala tako da vjerujem da se imas cemu veseliti draga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tlukaci5

anana, nadam se da će biti pozitivan ishod,ja također sutra planiram jedan testić jer mi je 10-ti dpt, a vraćena su mi jedan osmostanični i jedan 4-stanični; da li ti imaš kakve simptome?

----------


## Anana1

zlatica, arkica, ema, hvala na podršci... pokušavam se skulirati ali nikako ne mogu skinuti ovaj blentavi osmjeh s lica...
tlukaci5, nemam više simptome. imala sam prvih dana poslije transfera ali zbog hipestimulacije. gotovo sam sigurna da ne možemo tako rano imati simptome trudnoće, samo simptome silnih lijekova... ali naravno da već 10 dana osluškujem svaki trzaj svoga tijela...
sretno ti sutra..!

još jednom, gdje mogu vaditi betu u popodnevnim satima (privatno) i od kada radi lab u vinogradskoj?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Anana  :Smile:  neću ti još čestitati, ali svakako imaš razloga za pritajeno veselje! Lab.u Vinogradskoj radi od 8, ali možeš doći ranije na upis. I imaš prednost, jer vadiš BHcg. U popodnevnim satima možeš vaditi u bilo kojem privatnom labu. Imaš Breyer Laboratorij u Ilici, na potezu između Vinogradske i Črnomerca, i Sunce (Jarun, i kod HRT-a).
Napeto čekamo rezultat!!!

----------


## Gabi25

Anana hm, ne znam uopće da li je pametno da ti sad ovo napišem ali eto, ja bi voljela da je meni netko to napisao da ipak pozitivan test uzmem s rezervom... Ja sam ga isto radila 10dpt i bila je jako slaba druga crtica, 12dpt sam vadila betu i bila je 9,5, nakon 2 dana beta 7. Doktor kaže biokemijska...
To naravno ne znači da je tako i tebi ali cure ja vam stvarno ne preporučam testove tako rano, 10 dpt jer vas mogu odvesti u krivom smjeru. Ja da sam čekala 12 dpt i išla odmah vaditi betu znala bi da ništa od svega a ovako sam samu sebe izmučila, nadala se, veselila i onda sasvim potonula...

U svakom slučaju, beta je jedina mjerodavna a ja ti od srca želim veeeeliku betu
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ninochka28

Anna nadam se da ćeš sutra biti sretna i da će ti beta biti velika ko kuća ali slažem se sa Gabi da je bolje da pričekaš s veseljem da se nebi previše razočarala jer test može zavarati, a pogotovo ako si vidla plus nakon što si se vratila sa spavanja, na testu ti uvijek piše da rezultat nakon 10 ili 15 minuta više nije relan tako da ipek izdrži malo do sutra da vidiš što će beta reći! Ja se nadam da ćeš se veseliti i da će biti sve 5 :Smile: 

Curke ja dobila nalaze hormona na kojima sam očekivala da mi bude prolaktin povišen kao što je uvijek kad ono on ok a estradiol i LH prilično niski :Rolling Eyes: 

Jel ima koja iskustva s time, što bi to moglo značiti?

----------


## ema

Anna i ja dti drzim fige da beta bude jakooooo viiissssoookkkkkkkkkaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!
ninochka28 ja ti ne znam nista na zalost o tim hormonima, ja sam to povadila, sve mi je bilo ok tako da se nisam previse ni zamarala...
Gabi25 pusa, i slazem se sa tobom, u nasem slucaju uvijek treba sve uzimati sa rezervom, ja sam to naucila na zalost na vlastitoj kozi....

----------


## Gabi25

ninochka ajde prepiši vrijednosti hormona ovdje ( i referentne vrijednosti, one u zagradi) pa ćemo možda više znati...

----------


## ninochka28

Ej Gabi šaljem ti pp ali ti je pun inbox :Smile: 

E ovako: Estradiol mi je 71.6 a ref.vrijednost je 110-1100
LH je 2.6 a ref. vrij. 3-12

----------


## Gabi25

Evo sad sam ga ispraznila :Smile: 
joj mislila sam da ću ti moći pomoći ali stvarno ne znam- čini mi se da nizak lh nije nikakav problem, kakav ti je fsh?? mislim da je od samih vrijednosti važan odnos lh i fsh.
To si radila 3dc?

----------


## Anana1

ni ja ne znam ništa o hormonima, i meni je bilo sve ok...
idem sutra ujutro u Sunce na Jarunu. bit će 11.d.p.t. i koliko sam skužila beta mora biti od 17 - 100 i nešto. ako je bliže 17 onda je velika šansa da je biokemijska, kel tako?
ma spremna sam na sve. već me pustila euforija, radim izvještaje za firmu pa sam usput i online!
javim sutra kako je prošlo.
uglavnom, hvala što niste dozvolile da poletim. još...  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

[QUOTE=Gabi25;1588482]Evo sad sam ga ispraznila :Smile: 
joj mislila sam da ću ti moći pomoći ali stvarno ne znam- čini mi se da nizak lh nije nikakav problem, kakav ti je fsh?? mislim da je od samih vrijednosti važan odnos lh i fsh.

To sam radila 3. dan a FSH mi je ok.

Anana1 mi bi htjeli da ti poletiš ali i da ostaneš letjeti a ne da padneš, tako izdrži malo do sutra prije nego što raširiš krila :Very Happy: 
kako li sam to lijepo sročila :Cool: 
sve bu sutra ok

----------


## ema

ej cure moje, danas sam ostala sama doma, koliko ja tulim, placem..ne mozete vjerovati, oprostite sta vam sad zalosno pisem al moram se nekome izjadati, puknut cu inace...a kad se sjetim da sam prije tjedan dana bila najsretnija na svijetu. :Crying or Very sad: 
Anana1 javi nam dobru betu da se bar radi necega mogu veseliti danas :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Dodirko

* ema*

----------


## Marnie

*ema,* znam da si trenutno najtužnija na svijetu i užasno mi je žao zbog toga što ti se dogodilo  :Crying or Very sad: . Ali nemoj se iscrpljivati tolikom tugom i plačem, jer ćeš narušiti svoj imunitet i oporavak će ti puno duže trajati. A cilj je da to brže preprodiš i ponovno kreneš u borbu za svoju bebicu :Love: . Znam da nismo svi jednaki i da nekom treba više vremena da prežali gubitak, ali pokušaj naći snage i okreni se daljnjim planovima, pa će sve brže i proći. Drži se i želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta za dalje  :Smile: .

----------


## tlukaci5

evo cure ja danas napravila isto onaj najjeftiniji testić,10-ti dpt i naravno jedna crtica, muž me tješi da je još prerano ali ja osjećam da je to to,ali ipak ću otići izvaditi ß u petak,po propisima.. :Unsure: 
ema baš mi je žao da si tako prošla,stvarno nitko ne razumije kako je to dok i sam ne prođe... :Sad:

----------


## Zeena

ema, nemogu si ni zamisliti kako ti je, uzasno mi je zao... jednostavno nas ponekad zivot odnese u drugom smjeru, nakon neizmjerne srece nas baci u nadublji ponor, nadam se da ces ubrzo naci u sebi snage to preboljeti, prihvatiti cinjenicu da je ocito tako moralo biti i dignute glave krenuti dalje...  :Love: 
Anana1, drzim fige za jednu preeedivnu betu! 
tlukaci5, znam kako je to kad intuicija kaze svoje, ali samo ti napravi betu i nadam se da ce te ugodno iznenaditi...  :Cool: 
ninochka28, i meni je estradiol isto ispod ref vrijednosti... pa ako kaj saznas, javis mi (ja sam jedino negdje procitala da bi to znacilo slabiju kvalitetu js, ali me nemoj drzati za rijec jer se vise i ne sjecam).  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ema*, dobro ti je Marnie napisala, nemoj trošiti energiju na nešto što se dogodilo i što ne možeš promijeniti. Gledaj naprijed, budi optimistična i veseli se svojoj budućoj trudnoći!  :Smile:

----------


## ema

cure hvala vam puno, nemate pojma koliko mi znace vase rijeci...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*tlukaci5*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se beta u petak iskaže!

----------


## FionaM

Curke moje, kako stvari stoje mislim da ništa ni od mene ovaj mjesec. Danas mi je 9dc, bila na UZV i dr. kaže kako je nekako sve presitno, ali idem još jednom ovaj tjedan na UZV pa ćemo definitivno znati. Prošli put sam s Klomifenom imala jednu js tako da čisto sumnjam da će sad u prirodnjaku biti bolje. 

Pošto nisam nekoliko dana imala pristup internetu samo želim poručiti Emi da mi je jako, jako žao...meni se svijet srušio kad sam vidjela negativnu betu, a mogu misliti kako je tebi :Sad:

----------


## ema

FionaM hvala ti!!! i meni su isto negativne bete bile smak svijeta, nisam ni slutila da mi se moze dogoditi i ovako nesto, al eto vidis, svakome je sudena druga sudbina, pa tako i meni, valjda Bog misli da u meni ima jos dovoljno snage da prezivim takove udarce.....
MORAMO BITI UPORNE I NE GUBITI NADU... tako je meni danas rekao moj dr. :Sad:

----------


## Anana1

ema, mislim da nikakva moja beta ne može odagnati tvoju tugu, ali eto:
*beta 11.d.p.t. 54,8*

kada sam isplakala sve suze ovog svijeta nazvala sam dr. T. koji je rekao da je to "jako dobro" obzirom na tek 11. dan i da ponovim betu u petak 14. d.p.t.
ako bude ok, već mi je rekao da idući petak dođem na uzv... njemu je to tako jednostavno, kao da se apsolutno ništa ne može dogoditi u tih 10 dana!!!!!!
10 dana.... barem sve mi znamo da je to cijela vijećnost...
sad čekamo petak. ali smo ipak malo sretniji nego jučer nakon slabe druge crtice...  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Anana*, pa ti si naša najnovija vinogradska trudnica!!! Čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

Anana1 čestitam  :Very Happy: !!

----------


## Cortina

*Anana* čestitam i želim ti mirnu i urednu trudnoću  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Ema*, iskreno mi je žao zbog svega što si prošla, nažalost mogu te shvatiti, nedavno sam imala biokemijsku, prokrvarila sa 5 tj., sa betom koja se tako školski duplala, tako da su šok i bol bili neopisivi...ali kako i sve cure kažu, moramo skupiti snagu i nadat se da će idući put biti dobitan, barem znamo da možemo ostati trudne, a maleni anđeli koji nas gledaju s neba će nam to i omogućiti jer smo im nakratko ipak bile mame .. :Heart: 

pozdrav svima, ne stignem se baš javljati puno, vratila se u normalu...

----------


## Anana1

vidiš cortina, toga je mene strah... zato sam još uvijek u fazi mirno.
pogotovo jer beta baš i nije spektakularna... čekam petak. do tuda mi sežu misli, ne dalje od petka...
onda ću pustiti misli još tjedan dana naprijed, do idućeg petka...
naravno da se bojim. ne mogu a da se ne bojim, rekla sam da me strah negativne bete ali me još sto puta više strah pozitivne...
ma nadam se... nadam se.... da će u petak beta biti poduplana...
hvala što me razumijete i što ste veća podrška od svih koji me vole...  :Smile:

----------


## ema

Anana CESTITAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TO JE SUPER JESI RAZVESELILA SI ME I JAKO SAM SRETNA ZBOG TEBE....i da tih 10 dana ce ti biti dugi ko cjela godina al ne brini mi smo tu da ti ih skratimo...od srca cestitam i zelim ti skolsku trudnoci!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Smile: 

Corina hvala ti na ovim rijecima o andelima..nemas pojma koliko si me ohrabrila!!!!!! hvala ti!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ema

Anana vjerujem ti i kuzim te...i lako sad meni pricati kad si se nacitala svega i svacega....al bit ces ok vidjet ces..i beta ce u petak biti  trodupla :Wink: 
sretna sam zbog tebe jako.....
uzivaj u trudnoci u svakom danu......

----------


## Gabi25

Anana čestitam ti od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Jako mi je drago zbog toge, kao i zbog svake vinogradske trudnice!!!
Želim ti dosadnu i školsku trudnoću !!

ema :Love:

----------


## ema

Gabi25 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tlukaci5

anana od srca čestitam, i samo misli pozitivno,eto ulila si mi malo nade da i za mene možda postoji još neka šansa u petak što se tiče ß :Yes:

----------


## linalena

cure ja razmišljam o prelasku s VV, kada bi se recimo sada negdje javila gore kaj mi je očekivati

I ja sam upravo prešla preko biokemijske i je utjeha je i meni i mužu

----------


## ninochka28

Anana jjjupiiii!!!!baš mi je drago!!!čestitke i tvom mužiću!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ema

cure evo ja upravo saznala da je u vinogradskoj danas visoka jos jedna beta -1000
dokaz da im je krenulo i da ima sanse za sve nas........ :Grin:

----------


## Anana1

bilo je vrijeme da im krene!
valjda su uhvatili dobar ritam..!  :Smile:

----------


## Cortina

Anana1 probaj se opustiti i razmišljati pozitivno, vjerujem da će biti sve u redu u petak  :Smile:  uostalom i naša arkica je krenula čini mi se tako s nižom betom, a pogledaj ju sada, prava trudnica  :Yes: 

Drago mi je da se nižu trudnice u vinogradskoj, ima nade i za nas !

----------


## Anana1

cure, do kojeg dana ili tjedna nakon implantacije postoji opasnost da je trudnoća biokemijska? mislim, skoro sve imate to iskustvo a ja nigdje ne mogu naći taj podatak.
tnx.

----------


## Zeena

Anana1  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ajme kako mi je draaaago!  :Klap:  ma bude to super...

----------


## zedra

anana, dok se trudnoća ne potvrdi klinicki (uzv pregledom) a to je recimo 5.tjedan vidi se gestacijski mjehurić. 6. tjedan otkucaji srca....
I cestitam od srca!!! samo smireno, bit će sve ok....uživaj...pa ti si TRUDNICAAA!!

----------


## FionaM

Anana1, od srca ti čestitam....baš me razveselilo.... :Klap: 
I ja sam danas čula za još jednu pozitivnu betu iz Vinogradske....mislim da je beta oko 300....valjda ima nešto i u tom proljeću   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Anana1

zedra, a kaj bu onda dr. T. gledao u petak 16.04.? to je tek 21.d.p.t.... tj. 3 tjedna..?
ma ne paničarim. ok., možda malo, koliko god je korisno čitati sva vaša iskustva toliko je i prestrašno i pretužno... pa tko bi se normalan uopće usudio nadati..?
hvala cure, i oprostite, oprostite što toliko gnjavim..

----------


## zedra

anana, ali trudnoća se racuna od prvog dana zadnje mengstruacije...znaci sada si već oko 4 tjedna trudna

----------


## ema

anana, zedra ti dobro pise..on ti u petak mora vidjeti bar nesto, i vidjet ce..ne brini...
TI SI TRUDNICA I UZIVAJ U TOJ TRUDNOCI NE BRINI PREVISE...UZIVAJ.... :Cool:

----------


## Anana1

ahaaa...
ma stvarno se osjećam tupavo kraj vas pametnica..!
hvala...  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:

----------


## NikolinicaB

Draga Emma  :Love: 
 ovdje je svima lakše ovo su sve curke sa 3 srca a ne sa jednim...Dalje ces ici samo jača i ja Vas sve čeka u svome klubu....

Anana draga  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  dobro mi došla....vidim da je bilo pitanja kada na prvi ulz meni je bio sa 6 tjedana i tada se vidjela gestacijska u Vin, a privatno kada sam isla vidjelo se i puno više...pa ako imaš priliku...e da nemoj napraviti grešku ko ja u isto vrijeme betu vadi....

----------


## tlukaci5

cure,molila bih vas odgovor na jedno pitanjce u vezi "kupovanja" štoperice ovidrel, da li ste si to same kupovale ili ste dobile u bolnici jer ja sam prošla pola zagreba da ju nađem a iz pouzdanih izvora sam doznala da imamo pravo ju dobit u bolnici pa mi nije jasno...?? :Confused:

----------


## ema

tlukaci ja sam stopericu kupila u  U LJEKARNI "KUHARIĆ" to ti je GRAHOROVA ULICA

----------


## AuroraBlu

U Vinogradskoj se štoperica ne dobiva, moraš je kupiti. I imaš je u ljekarni u Vinogradskoj, između Ilice i bolnice (i jeftinija je nego u Grahorovoj).  :Smile:

----------


## mia74

Anana čestitam :Klap: 
Uživaj u trudnoći!!
No ja baš i nemam nekih pametnih vijesti. :Sad: Nakon 29 menopura,nakon svih problema da li ću ipak doživjeti punkciju,jesam je doživjela-jučer.Mislila sam da,ajde barem nešto jer kako je išlo skoro je doc odustao-a i ja s njim.Ok,imala sam OPET 1 js..I to sam prežvakala i da ne budem prestroga,i to je bilo nešto s obzirom da skoro nije bilo ničega..Da bi mi biolog danas rekao da mi je js nezrela!!OPET!!!
Kao i zadnji puta,kad sam bila na klomifenu..
S tim da sam ovaj puta imala puno kasniju punkciju..i opet nezrela.. :Crying or Very sad: 
Sljedeći ciklus pauziram..
I pojma nemam šta da mislim o svojim hormonima..
Da mi je samo dočekat transfer..a kamoli pozitivnu betu..

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mia*, žao mi je... neke cure jednostavno ne reagiraju na stimulaciju. Sad barem i ti i doktor znate da hormonska stimulacija nije za tebe. Možeš pokušavati prirodnjake ili klomifenske cikluse (a postoji još i femara koju će ti doktor možda predložiti), sljedeći put će biti bolje. I svakako napomeni idući put doktoru koji dan ti je bila punkcija - i da je to bilo prerano.

----------


## ema

draga mia zao mi je zbog j.s.
vidis tako sam bar i ja razmisljala prije godinu dana, da se bar primi, pa onda sta Bog da, i eto zelja mi se ispunila, ali Bog nije dao vise....
zelim ti da od sveg srca cim prije dozivis transfer....

----------


## Anana1

*mia*, pa kako ni jedna jajna stanica??? nakon menopura??? ja sam imala preko 30 folikula (ok, hiperstimulacija, kaj sad...) i 10 j.s....
fakat mi nije jasno... pa jer postoji kakvo logično objašnjenje od strane doktora kako tako loše reagiraš na tako jaku stimulaciju???

*nikolinica*, kod kojeg si privatnika išla? i koja je cijena pregleda i ultrazvuka? možeš i na pp da ne reklamiramo..  :Wink:

----------


## zedra

curke, na koju velicinu folikula ste primile štopericu?

----------


## Anana1

zedra, meni to dr. nikada nije rekao a ja nisam pitala... znam samo da sam punkcije imala prve dvije klomifenske 14. d.c. a treću menopursku 12.d.c...
štoperica, of kors, 36 sati prije...

----------


## ema

NITI MENI TI DR NIKADA NIJE REKAO, SVE PUNKCIJE SU BILE 14 d.c a ova zadnja 16 d.c. nikad mi nije rekao koje su velicine....

----------


## mia74

Ja kad sam bila na klomifenu,punkciju sam imala 12.d.c, a sada na menopuru 17d.c.
Veličina folikula!!??Halo??Teško pitanje..Samo sam na klomifenu znala da sam imala 1 folikul-1js.To je sve..

----------


## Marnie

*mia74*, a koliki ti je inače FSH? Da li ti je dr. možda preporučio da vadiš AMH i InhibinB (da se vidi rezerva js)?

----------


## mia74

*Marnie*,zadnji puta sam hormone vadila u 10mj.2009..Tada mi je fsh bio 4,9 IU/L.
Nikada mi nitko nije to nije komentirao.S obzirom da sam horm. vadila 5.d.c. referentne vrijednosti su-pazi tako piše:folikulinska faza 2-12.ovulacijska faza 8-12.
Pa zar to nije u granicama normale?Danas mi je dr.T. komentirao da bih možda trebala vaditi amh,inhibinB nije spominjao.
Mene zanima,jel ja mogu odmah,sljedeći ciklus napraviti novu hormonalnu sliku?
Imaš kakav komentar? :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

ovaj FSH koji si napisala je sasvim ok. Međutim bitno je gledati i E2 (estradiol), jer ako on raste, FSH se smanjuje, pa FSH može "lažno" izgledati u granicama normalen. Ako si imala stimulirani postupak, možda bolje da pričekaš jedan ciklus prije vađenja hormona da ti se organizam očisti od stimulacije. AMH vadi jedino ako ti baš dr. traži, jer to ne ide na uputnicu i plaća se. Ali je to dobar pokazatelj, naravno uz ultrazvuk antralnih folikula kolika ti je rezerva js.

----------


## mia74

Pretpostavljala sam da mora proći jedan ciklus..U biti,to je i logično..
Estradiol mi je iz tih istih nalaza bio 354,4pmol/L,ref.vrijednosti za folik.fazu su od 110-1100.Po tome je i to ok-mislim barem..
Mada,sam 11.d.c. vadila estradiol i on mi je bio 128,1ng/L,folik.faza je od 12,5-166,a doc mi je prokomentirao kroz bradu da je nizak :Shock: Ne kužim!!

----------


## mia74

Nadam se da si skužila-prvi nalaz estradiola je bio u 10.mj,a ova zadnja vrijednost sada-drugačija je vrijednost jer je drugi lab u pitanju.

----------


## Marnie

ovo što ti je dr. prokomentirao da ti je estradiol prenizak 11. dc, je istina, jer u folikularnoj fazi on mora rasti ukoliko će doći do ovulacije. Malo sam gledala svoje nalaze estradiola i naravno da svaki lab ima druge mjere, tako da ti ne mogu reći da li ti je previsok. Meni je recimo u zadnjem nalazu prošli mjesec E2 bio 83,6 pg/ml (referentno za fol. fazu 18-147) i u Mb su mi rekli da je previsok. Znači iako je u ref. vrijednostima, previsok je za uspješan postupak. Vidjeti ćeš što će ti dr. za dalje preporučiti.

----------


## capka

> cure ja razmišljam o prelasku s VV, kada bi se recimo sada negdje javila gore kaj mi je očekivati


 i mene to zanima,jesu li gužve i koliko često idete u prirodne ,klomifenske postupke?

----------


## mia74

*Capka,*sve ti ide jako brzo..samo nema navodno biologa jedan tjedan u 4. i dva u 5.mjesecu.Ali kad jednom kreneš,samo ideš...nije baš ko na VV sporo i da čekaš dugo.

----------


## capka

Hvala mia 74, stvarno bi mi puno značilo da više puta u godini mogu u postupak

----------


## ema

CAPKA, MIA75 ima pravo, istina, kad jednom krenes  u postupku si kako se kaze svaki mjesec....brzo ti to ide :Yes:

----------


## mia74

Dobro jutro svima!!!
*Ema,*kako si ti?Jel bolje? :Love:

----------


## ema

DOBRO JUTRO!!!!!!!!!!!!
CAO MIA74- KAKO KOJI DAN, jutra su mi najgora, probudim se razmisljajuci o bebici, poslje se vec malo dobijem.... ma takva sam ja, nece to mene jos dugo, dugo proc al spoznaja da ste vi tu svi uz mene, i moji doma....izdrzat cu.. 
u cetvrtak idem na kontrolu pa cemo vidjeti za dalje!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mia74

Znaš kako kažu-što te ne ubije,to te ojača!!
Stara narodna..znaš,svako nosi svoj križ onoliko težak koliko ga može podnjeti-što znači da smo mi vraški jake cure..sve mi koje smo u ovakvim ili sličnim situacijama..
I bez obzira na našu muku,to puno govori o nama :Yes:

----------


## Anana1

draga ema...  :Love: 
evo da vas malo "unapetim", svaki čas mi treba doći drugi nalaz bete, jutros sam vadila krv, rekli su do pola devet nalaz na mail...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mia74

Bogme si nas "unapetila",ali...mi znamo da je sve ok :Klap: 
NE BRINI!!!

----------


## Anana1

*beta 14.d.p.t. 275*

*jel se sada mogu veseliti? *

----------


## Sela

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Mislim da *mozes* :Very Happy:  Cestitam!!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Uauuuu Anana!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Kako se radi takva beta, otkrij nam, molim te!  :Smile:

----------


## mia74

*Anana1*,*ČESTITAM!!!! * 
*Ti si naša nova Vinogradska trudnica*

----------


## Anana1

još ne mogu vjerovati...
hvala cure...
*aurora,* kad se zbrojim u glavi pokušat ću odgonetnuti što se to dobro dogodilo da se ovaj put primilo..!
sad čekam uzv, rekao Tomić u petak 16. a ja žicala prije, kaže on "pa dobro, dušo, dođi onda u četvrtak."  :Laughing: 

idem sad do posla obaviti neku papirologiju, laganini, sa osmjehom preko cijele glave..!  :Grin:

----------


## ema

cestitam draga od srca.....
nova trudnica...BRAVO...
I NARAVNO DA SE SAD MOZES VESELITI....
SUPER :Very Happy:

----------


## ema

tlukaci5  CEKAMO TEBE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yes:

----------


## Zeena

:Very Happy:  odlicna je beta! cestitke do neba!  :Very Happy: 
a i super mi je kaj si iskamcila dan ranije da dodes  :Laughing: 
mene isto kao i auroru zanima kak se to napravi da je velika beta?  :Grin:

----------


## zedra

:Very Happy: Anana bravoooooooo!!!!!!!!!! :Klap:

----------


## maca2

Anana čestitam!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tlukaci5

anana čestitam, budi sretna jer to stvarno zaslužujemo nakon svega što prođemo!;i da i mene zanima kako se radi takva beta :Yes: , evo ja čekam svoju, znat ću oko 16h, al bez previše nade :Sad: ..

----------


## jadro

anana  :Smile:

----------


## tlukaci5

samo da prijavim svoju OPET negativnu betu, ponekad se pitam koliki je taj moj križ, jer meni stvarno ponestaje snage :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ema

nemoj biti tuzna draga, i ne smije ti ponestati snage nikada...
pisat ces i ti ovdje svoju veliku betu, samo nam jos valjda nije sudeno...valjda Bog misli da smo dovoljno jake i da mozemo jos neko vrijeme nositi ovaj svoj kriz...
doci ce i nase vrijeme, vidjet ces...
NE BITI TUZNA....IDEMO DALJE DRAGA..... :Love:

----------


## venera21

Tlukaci5, sutra je novi dan..... :Smile: 

Anana, od srca ti čestitam......uživaj!

Samo da prijavim, danas na UZV poslije klomifena se vidjela cista 30 mm, a na oba jajnika ima nekih folikula no dr.T kaže da su mali, da ćemo vidjeti u utorak. Na papiru je napisao da su oko 9 mm. To mi se baš i ne čini sjajno. Prošli put sam nakon klomifena imala jedan folikul. Da li je koja od vas ikad dobila barem 2 poštena folikula nakon klomifena?

----------


## tlukaci5

ja sam nakon klomifena imala 2 dobre jajne stanice izvađene i od toga se obadvije oplodile i vratile kao 8-stanični i 4-stanični i na kraju beta 0.1!
 :Evil or Very Mad:  ali da sutra je novi dan pa valjda će i meni jednom svanuti.

----------


## Anana1

*tlukaci5*, žao mi je draga...
već mi je nekoliko dana u glavi krasan mail koji sam dobila od prijateljice, uglavnom završava:
Ovaj gore čuje sve naše molitve.
na njih ima samo tri odgovora:
"da"
"ne još"
"imam nešto bolje za tebe"
nisam baš sa crkvom na TI, nisam ni sa vjerom bila dok nisam dobila svog Petar Pana, ali stvarno ima nešto u tih par jednostavnih rečenica...
znam da misliš kako je nama super uspjelo od treće ali naša borba traje već devet godina... i cijelo vrijeme, do Petra, je odgovor bio ovo treće...
a sada? vjerojatno je prvi odgovor... nadam se samo da neće biti drugi...

----------


## mia74

*Tlukaci5*,žao mi je... :Love: 
*Venera21*,ja sam ti isto nakon klomifena imala 1 folikul,pa sad..ne znam.Sa mnom je u utorak na punkciji bila cura koja je imala 3 folikula i 3js!!!
Kaj je s njom dalje,ne znam,samo znam da sam se skoro onesvjestila-na krevetu :Laughing: od šoka....
I koliko sam skužila-to joj je prvi puta...nadam se da je imala transfer i da će imat poz. tetu betu..

----------


## ema

Anana1.............mail...nemam rijeci....istina ziva, za svaki od nas je sudeno kad ce joj se ispuniti najveca zelja u zivotu....ako nije sad bit ce kad on kaze....
ja sam danas dobila poruku ohrabrenja....znate kakvu???"TI SE MORAS POMIRITI SA TIM DA MOZDA NIKAD NITI NECES BITI MAMA,LAKSE CES ZIVJETI SA TOM CINJENICOM, NEGO SE NEDATI I ZIVCE GUBITI"
Cure moje, dali je to vama poruka ohrabrenja????????

----------


## venera21

Ma grozno!!! Užas!!! Ove riječi su kao sol na ranu. 

A kud bi mi došle da tak razmišljamo?!!!

----------


## ema

ETO........ tako pricaju oni koji nemaju pojma sta mi prolazimo....
al ok, ne smijemo se obracati na takove komentare..jel da...?????????????

----------


## tlukaci5

hvala na riječima podrške ali i naša borba traje već sedam godina, ali zgodan mail... :Smile:  čula sam se s biologom i kod mene je izgleda bio problem u transferu koji je bio problematičan pa mi je predložio da idući put tražim anesteziju za transfer, pa budemo vidjeli, ali ništa do 9. mjeseca, treba mi malo... :Smile:

----------


## mia74

*Ema,*ma tko ti je rekao takve gluposti :Shock: 
I ja sam se susretala sa sličnim komentarima,zato sada manje pričam,s manje ljudi to sve djelim..ali bogme mi nitko nije rekao BAŠ tako...

----------


## ema

i ja sam odlucila nakon svih mogucih komentara i uplitanja, manje pricati....jer niko od tih ososba ne zna sta mi prolazimo i kako nam je, al njima je lako pametovati...
opametila sam se nakon ovoga,drugi put niko nista nece znati....
TLUKACI5- ima nesto i u toj anesteziji, jer ja prva dva puta u vinogradskoj nisam bila pod anestezijom, i dobili su stanice ali slabe, sad sam zadnji put bila pod opcom anestezijm, i dobili su  3 stanice, od tih 3 dvije super....mozda i u tome ima nesto, a bila je slaba stimulacija....sad kad razmisljam, pa ja sam prezadovoljna, ostala sam trudna, e sad ove kromosomske greske...ne moze niko predvidjeti....

----------


## MAJONI974

Najprije čestitke Anana1, jako mi je drago! A ovi komentari ljudi iz naše okoline koji nisu prolazili kroz postupke potpomognute oplodnje su toliko neumjesni da stvarno čovjeku dođe da više nikome ništa ne govori. Tako je i meni jedna bliska osoba nakon drugog postupka inseminacije rekla- eto, sad ste i to obavili, da možete reći da ste pokušali... Ja sam to shvatila kao- ako ne uspijete, onda je vrijeme da odustanete. Ma, mislim, ne znam šta je tim ljudima, ako ne znaju što reći-onda neka šute. A čula sam da me je jedna na poslu komentirala- rekla je da ne zna ona baš koliko ja stvarno želim dijete, jer obzirom na to koliko sam dugo u braku, da sam to baš tako silno htjela, pa valjda bi mi se do sada dogodilo. Presmiješno i žalosno, u u isto vrijeme

----------


## tlukaci5

imate pravo za ljude sa strane, jednostavno to olako shvaćaju, ne znaju ni približno koliko je bolno to sve prolaziti,što fizički,što emocionalno, ja sam trenutno odlučila si priuštiti jedan tretman s čajevima, matičnom mliječi ,medom... i mužu također, pa da probamo na tradicionalan način,ako ne bu ništa u 9. mjesecu ćemo dalje;
uglavnom neću odustati,a i danas me malo oraspoložio jedan shopping :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ema

hahaha, da shopping uvijek oraspolozi...
a to sa cajevima, namas sta izgubiti, samo dobiti..ja sam isto na cajevima, sta vrijedi probati...

----------


## ema

ja sam prije ovog ciklusa u 2mj pila CAJ VRKUTE I MARULJE...od 11-01 mj.nebi se cudila da sam zahvajujuci njima ostala trudna, ko zna....
sad cu ih opet poceti piti, jer do 9 mj sigurno necu ici na nakakav postupak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tlukaci5

ema, slažem se nemam što izgubiti; ja sam na kadulji, zdravcu i matičnjaku, kao i suprug,i još m. mliječ, propolis... a onda se možda i vidimo u 9. mjesecu ako se ne desi čudo prije! :Smile:

----------


## ema

ha....da čudo...ne znam ti baš. mislim da se prije vidimo,nego da ce se kod mene čudo dogoditi....nemam ti ja baš u tome sreće..
vidimo se draga...doci ce nam brzo taj 9 mjesec....

----------


## Anana1

jutro!
danas 17.d.p.t. beta 1243!
ne znam gdje bi drugdje pisala, jedino se s vama družim!
mogući duplići..?  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

Anana1, slobodno piši na Odbrojavanju, tamo se onda i svi vesele (za dupliće vjerujem da bi 14. dan beta bila veća, al to će sigurno neko drugi znati), čestitaaaaaaaam!.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Anana*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Mogući su duplići, ali nemoguće je išta reći do prvog, odnosno drugog uzv, na kojem se čuju  :Heart:

----------


## mia74

*Anana1*,pa to je fantastično!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Anana1

hvala mare, idem ondana odbrojavanje ali rekla je moja dr. da me hoće odmah vidjeti pošto je beta preko 1000 .
javim se kad se vratim!

----------


## ema

SUPERRRRR DRAGA, cestitam od srca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NikolinicaB

> hvala mare, idem ondana odbrojavanje ali rekla je moja dr. da me hoće odmah vidjeti pošto je beta preko 1000 .
> javim se kad se vratim!


Draga daj Bože da su i 3-ke i 4-ke...Napisala sam ti pp....JAVI NAM CEKAMO  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## venera21

Bravo Anana1, čestitam od srca! Daj Bože da ih je najmanje dvoje!!!

----------


## Cortina

*Anana1* čestitam od  :Heart:   bravo !!! želim ti mirnu i pravu školsku trudnoću , uživaj i mazi mrvice !

----------


## Anana1

dvije točkice, prepuno cisti...
uglavnom, pisala sam na odbrojavanju kako mi je mare rekla...
ma hvala vam svima na podršci!

----------


## ema

joojjj, dvije tockice...ljepo....prekrasno, jako sam sretna. kak je to super.....
nemoj mi samo reci da bi te ciste mogle stvarati probleme?????????

----------


## ninochka28

eto curke i mene malo, ja sam sva izgubljena u svojim nalazima...sve što mi je nekad bilo loše sada je u najboljem redu (trombocitopenija, prolaktin...), a hormoni i štitnjača koji su mi bili ok sada su koma...i tako u krug a ja razlog nikako da nađem :Sad: 
zvala sam danas dr.T. i on kaže da mogu u 5 mj. doći da naručimo lijekove za stimulirani a ja sada više uopće ne znam da li da idem ili ne, da li se isplati obzirom na loše nalaze...

eto muke moje...

Anana baš mi je drago za tvoje mrvice...miruj i pazi na njih!!

----------


## zedra

ninochka, prolaktin i TSH su u uskoj vezi...daj napiši vrijednosti hormona. I jedno i drugo se lako rješava, a u pravilu jedno vađenje hormona ne prestavlja ništa.

----------


## Miki76

Ema, isprazni pp.  :Smile:

----------


## Anana1

*ninochka,* i ja mislim da se ti hormoni do petog mjeseca daju srediti...
zapravo, ako gledaš sa pozitivne strane, imaš dovoljno vremena da svoje tijelo dovedeš u red. i sa vitaminima eventualno, homeopatijom, ma bilo čime u šta vjeruješ da bi ti moglo pomoći.
ja sam na prenatalu od prosinca, smanjila pušenje na 5 cigareta (sa kutije i pol, nije baš pohvalno), ne živciram se toliko, znam točan dan kada je procvao koji cvijetić u mom vrtu, ma svašta radim. i vjerojatno bi doktori rekli da ništa od toga nema veze, ali JA osjećam da ima. zato jer sam JA ODLUČILA da ima...
molim te, bori se za svoje snove, pripremaj se stvarima za koje osjećaš da će ti pomoći i kreni hrabro dalje. imaš ljude koji te vole i koji su uz tebe. doma a i na ovom virtualnom borilištu...  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## Anana1

*ema,* nisam baš dobro shvatila doktoricu.. rekla je samo da će početi pucati, da će to jako boljeti i da moram mirovati da ne povuku mrve sa sobom... ne kužim kako cista koja pukne na jajniku može povući mrvu... jedino ako prolazi kroz maternicu... ma nemam pojma. ali mirnija sam kad sam ih vidjela, pa što dragi Bog da. i ovo smo puno postigli.
više ću znati u petak kad odem dr. T.

----------


## ema

Miki pp prazan :Smile: 
Anana bit ce sve ok, vidit ces....ispitaj sve dr.T iako je on meni ne cini bas pricljiv, mozda se to meni samo cini... :Rolling Eyes: ....ma bit ce to sve ok samo ljepo miruj kako ti je doktorice rekla....

----------


## NikolinicaB

> *ema,* nisam baš dobro shvatila doktoricu.. rekla je samo da će početi pucati, da će to jako boljeti i da moram mirovati da ne povuku mrve sa sobom... ne kužim kako cista koja pukne na jajniku može povući mrvu... jedino ako prolazi kroz maternicu... ma nemam pojma. ali mirnija sam kad sam ih vidjela, pa što dragi Bog da. i ovo smo puno postigli.
> više ću znati u petak kad odem dr. T.


Draga moja...I ja sam bila puna cisti i miom cak jedan i sada im nema nito traga...ubiti polaku su se poceli povlačiti..pucati...Dr-ica mora biti oprezna ja sam kod Nje visila svaka 2 tjedna do 2-3 mjeseca trudnoce...a ciste su nažalost od stimulacije i zato sam jos uvijek ljuta na dr koji nas-Vas salju na ulz prije pocetka stimulacije...pa barem 1-2 mje duphastona da nesto pukne a ne da se gomila jedna na drugu 

Ali Anana GLAVA GORE TRUDNICE :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## venera21

Cure, molim vas pomoć oko Ovitrella. Zadnji put sam u kutijici dobila odvojeno prašak i otopinu, a sad u nekoj šprici je otopina, a na vrhu, kao u nekom crnom plastičnom čepu je valjda prašak? Na kutiji piše 250 mikrograma/0,5 ml! Ne kužim? A baš mi je mm mislio dati sutra injekciju a sad nemamo pojma kak se to radi?
I još mi nije jasno, rekao je da kupim Choragon 5000 ili Ovitrelle, samo ga nisam skužila da li uzimam 1/2 Ovitrella?

Bila sam danas i na UZV. Ona cista od petka se smanjila na 4 mm, a dr. je na onom svom papiru napisao L jajnik 19/17, a D jajnik 17/17. Uopće ga nisam skužila da li na svakom imam 2 folikula?

Danas sam totalno zbunjena, a on je bio nešto ljut, čula sam da se žali sestrama....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Venera*, dobila si gotovu injekciju, ne moraš ništa miješati. Crni čep je samo čep od igle. Dakle, njega skineš, isprazniš zrak iz šprice i pikneš se. Još ti je lakše nego kad moraš sama miješati.

----------


## venera21

Hvala, Aurora.....Ima još nešto kaj mi nije jasno: uštrcam si samo pola injekcije Ovitrela? (tak sam radila prošli put kad sam imala samo jedan folikul!)

----------


## Anana1

*venera,* ja sam špricala cijelu inekciju. ali nije kasno zovi gore sestre, sa sam ih zvala za svaku sitnicu!
*nina*, ma znam ja da je ona samo oprezna, nisam malo dijete, i hvala na preporuci. a da se ljutila, ljutila se na dr!!! super je doktorica i mislim da će mi ona voditi trudnoću.
*ema,* toga me i strah. kak da mu razvežem jezik?  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

E, to provjeri kod doktora. Reci mu koliko jedinica ima ovitrelle koji si kupila. Može biti da ćeš morati baciti pola, nažalost...

----------


## Sela

Interesantna je ova prica o Ovitrellu.Meni nitko nikad i ikad nije rekao da moram motriti koliko jedinica ima Ovitrelle i da si eventualno ustrcnem pola injekcije..Do sad sam imala samo prirodne postupke,jedan blago stimulirani ajd,i nikad mi nije palo na pamet ista drugo nego da si uspricam cijelu...hmmm.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Kad je samo 1 folikul, daje se choragon od 5.000 - ali njega više nema za kupit, zato se sada uzima pola Ovitrella (koji je valjda 10.000 jedinica), a u stimuliranom cijeli. Takva je praksa u Vinogradskoj.

----------


## Sela

Pa zar je moguce da se kao stoperica negdje uzima pola doze Ovitrelle a negdje cijela (za prirodne postupke) a da nema nekog razloga ili posljedice???Zaista mi nikad nista u vezi tog nije receno..ufff

----------


## NikolinicaB

> *venera,* ja sam špricala cijelu inekciju. ali nije kasno zovi gore sestre, sa sam ih zvala za svaku sitnicu!
> *nina*, ma znam ja da je ona samo oprezna, nisam malo dijete, i hvala na preporuci. a da se ljutila, ljutila se na dr!!! super je doktorica i mislim da će mi ona voditi trudnoću.
> *ema,* toga me i strah. kak da mu razvežem jezik?


Draga ona je meni divna, pa nebi te poslalal bilo kome  :Love: ..nemoj se ljutiti :Zaljubljen: ...uvijek je na raspolaganju ako ne na tel na mail sigurno...npr u bolnici mi nisu rekli za pola pregleda obaveznih a ona mi je odmah dala popis sveg u kojem tjednu i ostalo...
Za dr T...mislim da se sa trudnicama malo bolje raspriča da ne dobije ječmenac valjda :Laughing: ali budi uporna kreni sa pitanjima čim stavi ulz :Razz:

----------


## venera21

Evo kod mene u 1. inseminaciji, bio je jedan folikul i dobila sam Choragon 5000. U 2. inseminaciji uz klomifen dobila sam 1 folikul i dr.T je rekao da uzmem pola doze Ovitrella. A ovaj put uz klomifene izgleda da imam oko 4 folikula, i sad sam u nedoumici: da li pola ili cijeli Ovitrelle? Da li mi se može kaj dogoditi ak uzmem cijeli? A ako uzmem pola da li će to biti dosta za 4 folikula? uhhhhh

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Pa zar je moguce da se kao stoperica negdje uzima pola doze Ovitrelle a negdje cijela (za prirodne postupke) a da nema nekog razloga ili posljedice???Zaista mi nikad nista u vezi tog nije receno..ufff


Ima razloga: broj folikula. U prirodnjaku je samo 1 folikul i za njegovo sazrijevanje nije potrebno više od 5.000 jedinica. Choragon je imao upravo toliko jedinica i koštao je 150 kn. U ciklusima u kojima je više od 1 folikula koristilo se: ili 2 choragona, ili 1 ovitrelle.

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Evo kod mene u 1. inseminaciji, bio je jedan folikul i dobila sam Choragon 5000. U 2. inseminaciji uz klomifen dobila sam 1 folikul i dr.T je rekao da uzmem pola doze Ovitrella. A ovaj put uz klomifene izgleda da imam oko 4 folikula, i sad sam u nedoumici: da li pola ili cijeli Ovitrelle? Da li mi se može kaj dogoditi ak uzmem cijeli? A ako uzmem pola da li će to biti dosta za 4 folikula? uhhhhh


*Venera*, ma cijeli moraš uzet! (nisam znala da imaš 4 folikula) Ne moraš to ni provjeravat... imala sam i ja u klomifenskom 4 folikula i dala si 1 ovitrelle, i to baš taj koji i ti imaš, već smučkan u injekciji  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nikolinica  :Heart: 

*Važna informacija za sve: Dr.Tomić je na godišnjem od 24.5. do 8.6.*

----------


## venera21

Hvala, Aurora, tak ću i napraviti!

----------


## mia74

A ja sam na klomifenu imala jedan folikul i dala si cijeli Ovitrell-tako mi rekao doktor :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## venera21

Izgleda da to ovisi od slučaja do slučaja! A kaj mislite da li ima veze radi li se o ivf ili inseminaciji?

----------


## mia74

Ne znam,možda ima više veze sa postupkom nego sa brojem folikula..Ali,ako ti nije nešto jasno,bolje je njih nazvati jer smo mi ipak svaka za sebe... :Grin:

----------


## mia74

*Anana1*,jako mi se svidjelo što si napisala za hormone...
Naime,ja namjeravam napraviti ponovno hormone u 5.mj i ne bi me čudilo da su mi koma...jer oni od 10.mj 2009 nisu tako loši-kaže dr. Radončić :Grin: 
Ali,ja sam pod većim pritiskom na poslu-"višlja" funkcija koja nosi više nerviranja i ne bih se čudila da se nešto pošeremetilo...Jer hormoni iz 2008. su mi totalno različiti od ovih iz 2009.
Tako da mislim da je sve jakooo relativno...i da se treba u glavi "odlučiti"i srediti-i ako doktori kažu da to nema veze jedno s drugim-mislim da nisu u pravu :Yes:

----------


## Anana1

*mia,* ja sam u dvije godine došla iz skladišta na rukovodeću poziciju... radim 3 posla, plačena za jedan, ali obožavam svoj posao.
a toliko je stresan da mislim da ga nitko drugi ne bi radio...
sve je u glavi. trebalo mi je puno samodiscipline da naučim da posao ostaje na poslu a privatni život doma.
dakle, sama sa sobom moraš vježbati. nikakva "višlja funkcija" ne smije ugrožavati tvoju želju za bebicom. kada to uspiješ i shvatiš da posao nema više veze s time, ako ne daj Bože problemi i dalje budu tu, bit ćeš bliže riješenju.
sistem eliminacije - ako nije posao uzrok, onda je nešto drugo. a uvijek treba liječiti uzroke a ne posljedice problema, zar ne..?
drži se, draga..!

----------


## mia74

Ma da..znam ja to sve Anana..i ne nosim ja posao doma-to sam radila kad sam bila stažista-dolazila doma u komi jer mi je netko nešto rekao itd...
Toga sada definitivno nema..I to nije problem..treba se podsvjesno srediti-a to je najteže-najlakše je kupiti vitamine ili čajeve...ne kažem da to ne pomaže :Grin: 
I ne mogu reći da nisam posložila prioritete,ali naprosto nekada... :Mad:

----------


## arnea76

ja nova ovdje,pokušavam što i vi već 3 god. 4 AIIH, 1. stim. s klomifenima u Rijeci, 1 j. s. nezrela a bilo 4 folikula, 2. stim. u Vinogradskoj, sve super a rezultat 0,3 :Mad: 
sada čekam Maribor i nadam se uspjehu, što i vama svima od srca želim. :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

*Važna informacija za sve: Dr.Tomić je na godišnjem od 24.5. do 8.6.*[/QUOTE]l

hahahah....ovo je za upucat se...taman mi je u tom periodu ciklus i to je trebao biti stimulirani :Rolling Eyes: 
kad te neće onda te stvarno neće :Laughing:

----------


## Anana1

*Ninochka*, pa kaj nije dr. Kuna ovdje..?
njih dvojica se mjenjaju po potrebi , barem je meni prvi put bio T., onda K. sada opet T. ... 
nadam se da se nije ništa promjenilo i da ćeš moći normalno u postupak. imam i suprefact da ne moraš kupovati!  :Wink: 
*mia,* nisam ni mislila da ne znaš, malo sam se krivo izrazila... meni je trebalo dosta da posložim prioritete i mada sam uspjela isto ko i ti - ponekad baš sve padne u vodu pa se živciram do suza...
evo, danas od doma riješavam reklamacije..!  :Undecided: 
*arnea*, sretno u Mariboru!

----------


## ninochka28

Nekako sam se navikla na dr.T. pa ne bi htjela mijenjati...izgleda da ću godišnji morati utrošiti na postupak, ali možda mi ljeto donese malo mira pa i uspjeh.

----------


## ninochka28

[QUOTE=Anana1;1595029]*Ninochka*, pa kaj nije dr. Kuna ovdje..?
njih dvojica se mjenjaju po potrebi , barem je meni prvi put bio T., onda K. sada opet T. ... 
nadam se da se nije ništa promjenilo i da ćeš moći normalno u postupak. imam i suprefact da ne moraš kupovati!  :Wink: 


Dogovoreno...čuvaj mi sprej jer mislim da će mi sigurno trebati :Cool:

----------


## ema

AJME CURKE, VI SE RASPISALE DOK MENE NIJE BILO......
ja sam prva tri puta koristila OVITREL 1 ampulu, zadnji," dobitni, "2 ampule CHORAGONA.....
ja sam cula da dr K ide u  5 mj na g.o al ne znam tocno datum...

----------


## lastavica1979

haj curke nisam se javljala,al sam svaki dan s vama i citam. oram vam se pohvalit da su se moji hormoni u 2 mjeseca popravili i u utorak sam na folikulometriji i slijedi AIH u prirodnom ciklusu. Ne znam kolika je uspjesnost toga,a dr T mi nije rekao

----------


## venera21

Pozdrav lastavica1979! A kaj ti je bilo s hormonima (sorry, nisam ni ja ovdje dugo pa te nisam primijetila)?

----------


## zedra

lastavice uspješnost AIH je max 15%, dakle manje nego u kućnoj radinost kod zdravog para u jednom ciklusu, po izvješćima ESHRE 2004. je uspješnost AIH u Hrvatskoj za žene mlađe od 40 g bila je oko 11%.Sretno!

----------


## Marina27

Danas sam nacula da se pripremaju statistike za ministra o uspjesnosti postupaka....pa sad ako netko zna nesto vise o tome....gdje i kada ce nas vrli ministar objaviti iste i konacno sluzbene statistike...

----------


## ema

danas sam bila gore kod njih, i veli mi dr. da iza sljedece M.napravim briseve i da bi vec u 6 mj mogli krenuti u nove pobjede.... :Klap: 
(meni je to malo prerano) vama??? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ema*, nije ništa rano, bez brige  :Smile:

----------


## zedra

Marina, pretpostavljam da će se objaviti na kongresu na Plitvicama, a pretpostavljam da će javnost dobiti nafrizirano izvješće, tj. lažno.

----------


## zedra

Aurora, imaš p.p.

----------


## NikolinicaB

Gdje nam je Anana1 ...cekamo sta je rekao dr T?????

----------


## Anana1

tu sam nina samo sam u panici...
uzv ok, kako sam i napisala na odbrojavanju samo sam sada vidjela smeđi iscjedak na dnevnom ulošku pa sam u komi...
ne znam kaj je, čekam da mi se javi netko od cura jer ću izludit ovako do sutra ujutro kad ću zvati gore...  :Sad:

----------


## Marnie

nemoj se sekirati, krvarenja nisu neubičajena u početku trudnoće. Vjerujem da će ti sve biti ok!

----------


## arnea76

Anana1, ne brini, puno čula trudnica koje su u ranoj trudnoci imale krvarenje, tzv. implantacijsko krvarenje...Važno da je beta pozitivna...Mislim da je sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## Anana1

*Arnea,* mislim da je malo kasno za implantacijsko, jučer mi je bio 21 d.p.t. i GV je već 10mm velika...
ma mislim da je sve ok. danas nema nikakvog iscjedka, ništa ne boli ni ne pika, samo me sve dolje svrbi za poludit. doktora nisam mogla dobiti danas ali mislim da canesten mogu mazati izvana.
što vi mislite?

----------


## andream

I mene je jako svrbilo na početku trudnoće,meni su dali canesten vaginalete. Iste sam uzimala i dva puta kasnije tijekom trudnoće.

----------


## NikolinicaB

ja vas sve čitam i čekam trudnice moje iz Vinogradske....
gdje nam je *Gabica* i *narnij*u nisam dugo vidjela ovdje???

----------


## lastavica1979

Haj NikolinicaB htjela sam te pitat da li si ti isla na AIH u prirodnom ili stimuliranom?

----------


## NikolinicaB

> Haj NikolinicaB htjela sam te pitat da li si ti isla na AIH u prirodnom ili stimuliranom?


Draga u 11/09 sam bila na klomifenima, i prva beta mi je bila 10 koja je rasla do 100, potvrdeno nije bila biokemijska :Sad: ..stvorila se gestacijska ali se plod poceo razilaziti-laički rećeno.
ja sam imala krvarenja 3 tjedna u 12 mjesecu i bila sam koma..i u tom periodu sam ostala spontano trudna kako nezna niti jedan dr..vjerojatno su još klomifeni dali svoje jer ostaju u organizmu i do 45 dana....

----------


## lastavica1979

o pa divno,super...ja idem bez u prirodnom ciklusu i ne nadam se nekom uspjehu,al eto ako je dr tako odlucio prolazit cu protokol kakv on odluci

----------


## AuroraBlu

Lastavica, kad si u postupku?

----------


## lastavica1979

bok sutra idem na folikulometriju,pa ne znam sta ce mi dalje reci.To mi je sad prvi put pa ne znam kako to ide. Da li cu morat vise puta na folikulometriju ili samo sutra? Nitko mi nista nije objasnio

----------


## AuroraBlu

To znači da ti je sutra 8.ili 9.dc. jel tako? Ide se obično 3 puta na folikulometriju. Ti ideš na aih?

----------


## lastavica1979

Da sutra mi je 9 d.c idem na AIH u prirodnom ciklusu. Jel ti znas to idem svaki dan na folikulometriju

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ne. Ići ćeš sutra i vjerojatno u petak kad će ti reći što dalje... ionako ti ovaj tjedan ne može ništa raditi jer nema biologa.

----------


## lastavica1979

super bi bilo tako jer zbog posla koma mi je zicat svaki dan,a bolovanje dobit tek kad sam u postupku...... Vjerojatno u ponedjeljak ce bit AIH jel?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Kad ti je obično ovulacija? U pon.ti je 15.dc.

----------


## lastavica1979

vjerojatno on ce na uzv vidjet kad je ovulacija,jer kad sam bila na hsg onda je dr vidio ovulaciju i folikul,tako da se nadam ponedjeljku.

----------


## zrna

Pozdrav svima, imam jedno pitanje za vas koje sve znate: trebala bih izvaditi betu ovaj tjedan, može li mi netko reći kakva je procedura vađenja bete u vinogradskoj...treba li se naručiti i jel nalaz gotov isti dan?

----------


## ninochka28

Curke kad će ponovo koja kavica pasti? ja ću organizirati ako ste za i nadam se da će nam se ovaj put pridružiti više cura :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Organiziraj!

----------


## Gabi25

I ja sam za kavicu  :Smile: 
Nikolinica ja čekam Maribor u 12/10 pa više ne tipkam baš na ovom topicu ali vas svejedno sve pratim

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zrna*, dobrodošla! Ne trebaš se naručiti za vađenje bete, samo dođeš ujutro do 9 ili 10h s uputnicom. Nalaz je gotov isti dan oko 13h.
Piši nam kakav protokol si imala, koliko čega, i naravno, najvažnije - kolika je beta!  :Smile: 

*Gabi25, Ninochka*, veselim se kavi...

----------


## ninochka28

Evo curke da vidim da li vam paše...kavica *27.4., 18 sati* Marascino na cvjetnom  :Smile:

----------


## ema

ja sam za, valjda me nece dezurstvo zakaciti... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Marnie

ja bih rado ponovo došla na kavicu, ali se nadam transferu u idući ponedjeljak, pa ću ipak par dana iza toga mirovati, odnosno vući se po kući :Cool:

----------


## ninochka28

> ja bih rado ponovo došla na kavicu, ali se nadam transferu u idući ponedjeljak, pa ću ipak par dana iza toga mirovati, odnosno vući se po kući


Što se mene tiče možemo i mi ovaj tjedan imati kavu ako ti paše? bilo bi mi jako žao da ne dođeš :Sad:

----------


## zrna

Čitam vas jako dugo i pomogle ste mi u mnogim stvarima, nikad vam nisam uspjela reći hvala....stoga hvala svima na svim informacijama i savjetima!
Bila sam u prirodnom ciklusu na AIH, trebam izvaditi betu i javiti se dr.T s nalazom (znam da je beta nula, ali...), budući nisam iz ZG mislila sam to sve obaviti u jednom danu, ali ako su nalazi oko 13h sumnjam da ću ga uhvatiti.
Inače ovo mi je prvi AIH, bila sam prije toga prvi puta na punkciji koja je nažalost (ne)slavno završila (stimulacija samo komiflenima - trebao biti AIH ali u zadnji tren dr. se odlučio na punkciju jer su vodeći folikuli bili na desnom jajniku koji je neprohodan)...imala sam 5 folikula i ni jednu js, ali nakon punkcije sam pala i nije mi bilo dobro, da bi se otkrilo da sam imala unutarnje krvarenje iz tog desnog jajnika i završila na hitnoj operaciji i tjedan dana u bolnici....zato sam ovaj put išla samo na AIH

----------


## Zeena

i ja sam za kavicu... i pase mi skoro bilo kad...  :Smile:

----------


## venera21

Pozdrav lastavice! A gdje si i kod koga radila hsg?

----------


## venera21

Evo da prijavim, u petak obavila treći AIH, od četiri folikula nadam se da bi nešto moglo biti. Sad ono čekanje i vrtoglavice s utrićima....

Mislim da ću vam se i ja pridružiti na kavici  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

može ovaj tjedan, samo ne srijeda, jer sam na punkciji. Naravno ako većini paše, a ako ne, nađite se vi kako ste planirale, a ja ću doći na prvu iduću kavicu  :Smile: .

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Zrna,* stvarno si imala neugodno iskustvo... Pa jesu li ustanovili zašto se to dogodilo? Bolje ti je ići na ivf nego raditi inseminacije.

Cure, ja baš ovaj tjedan nisam nešto s vremenom... eventualno u petak. A ako se ne uspijemo dogovoriti ajmo onda onaj tjedan iza 1.5.
*Marnie*, sretno sutra na punkciji!!!

----------


## Zeena

ocemo onda u petak u 18 h?

----------


## zrna

Znam da mi je bolje ići na IVF, ali nisam još psihički spremna na to. Zašto se desilo? Ne znam, dr. mi je rekao da sam tome jednostavno sklona, da na mjestu gdje je bio taj vodeći folikul neprestano je kapala krv i dok sam došla do op.stola već sam imala ugruške krvi u unutarnjoj šupljini. Stoga...super je to sve završilo, moglo je i gore! 
Lijevi jajovod mi je prohodan pa sam nakon toga odlučila ići na AIH kada je ovulacija na toj strani.....dok ne skupim hrabrosti za dalje!

----------


## Marnie

meni odgovara petak.

*AuroraBlu* hvala!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Vidjet ćemo koliko ih može...
*Zeena*, u kojoj si ti fazi sada?

----------


## lastavica1979

haj Svima  ajme malo sam ljuta,al proci ce me nadam se. Bila sam danas na folikulometriji i nazalost dr je odgodio AIH jer nema biologa,a po uzv on je rekao da cu vjerojatno sutra ovulirat pa je napisao ova tri dana keks ajme kako cu ja to izdrzat tri dana za redom,al dobro sta se mora nije tesko. Slijedeci ciklus ako nebude nista idem na AIH  s Klomifenima. Venera ja sam radila hsg u vinogradskoj.

----------


## NikolinicaB

> Evo curke da vidim da li vam paše...kavica *27.4., 18 sati* Marascino na cvjetnom


ja radim do 19 h :Sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Nikolinica*, baš bi bilo lijepo da nam se pridružiš i popraviš prosjek  :Smile: 

A kako vam paše za 14 dana, utorak 4.5.??? *Gabi25, Ninochka, Ema, Zeena, Marnie, Venera* i ostale???

----------


## Marnie

to mi isto paše.

----------


## venera21

Može, meni paše!

----------


## Zeena

ma ja sam ful fleksibilna, meni sve pase...  :Laughing: 
ovo mi je ninochka rekla da vas pitam za cetvrtak ali posto sam vidjela da ti mozes u petak pa sam odmah napisala petak.  :Grin:  
a ja, ja sam bila u jos jednom prirodnjaku... ovulacija nas je prestigla taman koji sat ranije (barem ja mislim jer me boljelo ujutro kad smo isli gore  :Embarassed: )  pa nista od gore navedenog... sad pauziram do jeseni. trebala bi malo ispita porijesavati i neke druge stvari te malo psihickog odmora...  :Smile:

----------


## ema

paše  :Very Happy:

----------


## AuroraBlu

I Gabi paše 4.5. - još da nam se Ninochka javi...

----------


## ninochka28

> I Gabi paše 4.5. - još da nam se Ninochka javi...


Ma meni sve paše :Cool:

----------


## Marnie

Zeena, baš mi je žao što ti je pobjegla js  :Sad: . Samo se ti odmori i skupi psihičke i fizičke snage za jesen  :Smile: . Baš sam danas pomislila na Arkicu, nije se duže javljala ovdje. Nadam se da joj je trudnoća prekrasna i da je sve u redu  :Smile:

----------


## ema

sve idemo ponovno u 9 mj.tj na jesen....
super, sta vise to bolje  :Yes:

----------


## ninochka28

Cure kaj vi mislite o tome kako bi naš dr.T. reagirao kada bi mu rekla da želim da mi se vrate embriji 5. dan? Danas mi je dr. R. rekao da bi zbog mojih problema to bilo više nego pametno a ja ne znam kako to priopćiti na slijedećem IVF-u :Smile: 
Inače od danas sam na bromergonu do daljnjeg i mukica mi je :Sad: 
e da, i imam cistu na desnom jajniku :Laughing:

----------


## capka

Cure pozdravljam vas i molim za par informacija..naručila bi se za prvi razgovor kod doktora,u koje vrijeme je najbolje zvati,moram li se za prvi razgovor dogovoriti u neki određeni dan ciklusa(mislim zbog pregleda) i ako netko zna moram li obavezno imati obavljeno p/p savjetovanje da bi krenula u postupak (iako sam već od 2008 g. u postupcima potpomognute oplodnje)

----------


## ninochka28

> Cure pozdravljam vas i molim za par informacija..naručila bi se za prvi razgovor kod doktora,u koje vrijeme je najbolje zvati,moram li se za prvi razgovor dogovoriti u neki određeni dan ciklusa(mislim zbog pregleda) i ako netko zna moram li obavezno imati obavljeno p/p savjetovanje da bi krenula u postupak (iako sam već od 2008 g. u postupcima potpomognute oplodnje)


Najbolje ti je nazvati sestre oko 11 ili 12 sati jer tada su uglavnom gotovi postupci pa ćeš ih lakše dobiti. Ja mislim da bi ti trebao biti 8 dc za uzv ali možda za prvi put nije niti toliko bitno jer će ti pogledati papire i reći što dalje

----------


## Gabi25

ninochka a da se probaš dogovoriti s biologom?? Tak i onak on određuje kad će biti transfer... Samo ti je to dosta riskantno obzirom da će ti oploditi 3js (juhu za super zakon  :Evil or Very Mad: ) pa postoji mogućnost da ni jedna neće doživjeti 5.dan. To je samo mogućnost, ne kažem da će se dogoditi ali ako hoćeš da ti vraća 5. dan moraš i na to biti spremna.

Inače, dolazim na kavicu naravno :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

Znam da je veliki rizik da ne bude ništa ali ipak bi riskirala ako to znači u mom slučaju veći uspjeh. vražji zakon :Evil or Very Mad: 

a valjda bu se jedna barem uspjela izboriti :Cool:

----------


## mia74

Jutro cure..I ja sam za kavicu,ako me primate... :Yes:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Capka*, dobrodošla! Možeš i sad nazvati, ovaj tjedan nema biologa, pa nema ni postupaka, tako da ti je idealno naručiti se za prvi razgovor. Možda te već sutra, preksutra naruče.

*Ninochka*,, od svega po malo kod tebe  :Smile:  Kako ti je i Gabi rekla, biolog odlučuje koji dan će biti transfer, sigurna sam da će se složiti da se ide na 5.dan ako je medicinski indicirano.

*Mia74*, primamo te na kavicu. I sve ostale cure, naravno.

----------


## NikolinicaB

> *Nikolinica*, baš bi bilo lijepo da nam se pridružiš i popraviš prosjek 
> 
> A kako vam paše za 14 dana, utorak 4.5.??? *Gabi25, Ninochka, Ema, Zeena, Marnie, Venera* i ostale???


hvala draga :Smile:

----------


## Vaka

Drage curke, imam lijepu vijest za podijeliti s vama. Dakle, danas sam dobila 1. rezultat beta testa, iznosi 175,80.
Pravi BINGO, s obzirom na 1. postupak (u Vinogradskoj, menopuri). Dr Tomić je pogodio pravu mjeru - nisam imala nikakve nuspojave.
Sa mnom je na punkciji i ET bila i jedna 30-godišnjakinja (klomifeni) koja je također uspjela od prve - njoj je 1. beta 52. 
Dakle, bravo za Vinogradsku. Inače, vraćene su 3 uspješno oplođene jajne stanice, dvije 8-stanične konkluzije i jedna 4/6.

Držim svima palčeve, pusa

----------


## ema

ajme, super, pa cestitam....ksasno....bravo za vas al i za VINOGRADSKU.....

----------


## ninochka28

Bravo Vinogradska :Very Happy: 

Vaka čestitam :Heart:

----------


## zedra

Vaka cestitam!!  :Very Happy: 
P.S. Mislim da je bolje reći da si ti pogodila protokol nego protokol tebe, s obzirom da svi imaju "istu mjeru" hormona neovisno o dobi i dijagnozi! Da se nove neiskusne cure ne bi zbunile!

----------


## Marnie

> P.S. Mislim da je bolje reći da si ti pogodila protokol nego protokol tebe, s obzirom da svi imaju "istu mjeru" hormona neovisno o dobi i dijagnozi! Da se nove neiskusne cure ne bi zbunile!


*X*

Vaka čestitam!!

----------


## venera21

Vaka, pa to je sjajno!  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Vaka*, nema te dugo ovdje i onda bingo!  :Very Happy:   Čestitam!!! A posebno mi je drago jer si ti ipak članica kluba 39+ Jeeeeee!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## FionaM

Vaka, juhuuuuuuu  :Very Happy:   ....čestitam

----------


## AuroraBlu

PS. *Vaka*, molim te napiši, koliko je bilo folikula, odnosno j.s. Protokol je bio, pretpostavljam, 3 menopura 2.-4.dana, a dalje 2 menopura.
Otkrij nam, jesi li uzimala još nešto od vitamina?  :Embarassed: 
 :Klap:

----------


## mia74

*Vaka*,čestitam!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## petra30

Vaka, čestitam :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Čekamo detalje, ovo što je pitala Aurora

----------


## venera21

Petra30, tebe nismo dugo čuli. Kakvi su tvoji planovi?

----------


## Vaka

> PS. *Vaka*, molim te napiši, koliko je bilo folikula, odnosno j.s. Protokol je bio, pretpostavljam, 3 menopura 2.-4.dana, a dalje 2 menopura.
> Otkrij nam, jesi li uzimala još nešto od vitamina?


Hvala svima na čestitkama!  :Heart: 
Da, prva 3 dana po 3 menopura, ostatak po dva i zadnji dan na dan štoperice još jedna amp. menopura. 
Bilo je po 3 j.st. u svakom jajniku, ali je s l. strane razvoj stao. Punkcija samo 3 j.s. s desna. Sve 3 su se oplodile. (Muž se bojao trojčeka, zbog rizične trudnoće, ali se brzo i na tu ideju navikao, sad mu je pomalo žao što je izgleda samo 1 plod  :Rolling Eyes:  )
Dosta sam krvarila poslije punkcije, ali me boljelo još samo dan poslije. 
Uzimala sam Elevit vitamine, magnezij, pila najmanje po 7 dl soka od cikle, ili ananasa ili soka mrkve na dan, jela sam papaju i mango, kruške, ponekad kašu od avokada s lim. sokom i maslinovim uljem, jela juhicu od mrkve i krumpira, salatu od cikle - sve je to dobro za endometrij, to većina žena radi zahvaljujući savjetima s Rode. I da, imala sam strašnu potrebu za sezamom. Posipala sam s prženim sjemenkama svu klopu. (Muž me zezao da sam od trudnoće napravila znan. rad)

----------


## Vaka

Poslije ET sam dosta mirovala, ali ne baš cijeli dan, samo sam izbjegavala bilo kakvo sagibanje. Ispod guze sam držala kolut na napuhavanje, tako da mi bude na povišenom dok ležim, a i da mi bude udobnije... Eto sve u detalje.
1. beta je iznosila 175,80
2. beta 325,60
Sutra idem na 3. betu, iako su mi rekli da ne moram. Hoću provjeriti da sve dalje ide svojim tokom.

Curke, želim svima uspjeh! I držite mi palčeve za dalje...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Vaka*,  :Laughing:  svaka ti čast na trudu, pa stvarno se moralo primit!!!
Sretno! Nadam se da ćemo sve tvojim stopama brzo...

----------


## kinki

Vaka čestitam!!! Joooj al opet neko sa 8-staničnim trudan, ja nikad ne dobijem 8-stanične šmrccc!!!!!

U 5. mjesecu se biolog vrača 17. jel tako žene?   Uff, morat će mi menga kasnit bar dva dana ako mislim ić u postupak idući misec....POLUDIT ĆUUUU!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki*, nazovi i pitaj. Primili su i biologicu, ali ne znam kad ona počinje radit.

----------


## mia74

Cure,ja sam bila gore u četvrtak i bila sam uvjerena da nema biologa ona dva tjedna i kako ja sve potrefim kako treba :Mad: mislila sam da ništa od postupka u 5.mjesecu.No,doktor me iznenadio-mislim da sam ja njega prije iznenadila sa pitanjem-pa zar nema biologa,a on će meni,ma dajte,tu smo,samo nas nema onaj vikend 15 i 16.5.-ako sam dobro shvatila.
To je meni sve promjenilo-naravno pozitivno i tako da u 5. opet krećem u postupak.
Bit će da su našli zamjenu kako si i rekla AuroraBlu.
Što je super!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Marina27

Cure pls. javite ako kaj saznate novoga za biologicu tj. dali ima postupaka dok dejana nema...Pusim Vas sve!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nema ih 14. i 15.5. (pa onda i nedjelju 16.5.) kad je kongres o mpo na Plitvicama. Dr.Tomić je na godišnjem od 24.5. do 8.6. - ali tada će raditi prof.Kuna. Ponovno neće raditi zadnji tjedan u 6.mj. (ne znaju se točno datumi) kad je europski kongres o neplodnosti u Rimu.

----------


## kinki

A U TRI P....M.....    Oni nađu biologa i opet ih nema točno kad će meni tribat ja ću šiznit!!!Ako dobijem mengu na vrime, 13. dan kad bi trebala bit punkcija pada na subotu-15.  Idem se bacit pod vlak!

----------


## kinki

Evo ja zvala.  Javila se ona nova neljubazna sestra.  Ona ko da je s marsa pala.  Nema ona pojma da 15.05.  nekog tamo nema, još mi kaže da se sub i ned ne radi...Pa nisan ja veslo sisala...I još mi kaže da će mi tu info moć dat tek 14.o5. :Shock:   bokte, kažem ja njoj pa kako ću ja onda znat planirat, ne mogu počet sa inekcijama pa da mi tek onda kaže da ih nema...Onda se iznervirala i rekla da ionako moram doć na pregled prije toga.  Ja joj govorim da ne trebam jer mi je Tomić reko da odem kod svog gina na uzv i ako nema ciste krečem sa inekcijama :Rolling Eyes: ....Uglavnom, morat ću zvat drugi put kad bude tamo Ana ili Marina...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Kinki, imaš pp

----------


## Marina27

> Nema ih 14. i 15.5. (pa onda i nedjelju 16.5.) kad je kongres o mpo na Plitvicama. Dr.Tomić je na godišnjem od 24.5. do 8.6. - ali tada će raditi prof.Kuna. Ponovno neće raditi zadnji tjedan u 6.mj. (ne znaju se točno datumi) kad je europski kongres o neplodnosti u Rimu.


Znaci Aurora mozemo u postupke iako nema biologa, jer imaju biologicu....oprosti sve mi je to vec zbrckano jer sad malo moze pa nemoze pa opet sad moze...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Javila mi je prijateljica da nova biologica počinje radit *10.5.*  :Smile:

----------


## nina1

> Javila mi je prijateljica da nova biologica počinje radit *10.5.*


 a dal se možda zna kako se zove nova biologica i da li je "friška"  ili je negdje već radila?

----------


## NikolinicaB

vaka draga  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam od srca....
dobro mi došla...

čitam vas redovno kao i novine svaki dan..i molim za sve Vas... :Love:

----------


## ema

Kinki, trazi iskljucivo Anu, jer Marina ti je na bolovanju(trudna), e al i ova nova se zove Ana, tako da kad trazis Anu, trazi ANU BREZOVIC!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ona meni uvijek sve ljepo objasni ova nova nikad nista...

----------


## Ogla

> Uzimala sam Elevit vitamine, magnezij, pila najmanje po 7 dl soka od cikle, ili ananasa ili soka mrkve na dan, jela sam papaju i mango, kruške, ponekad kašu od avokada s lim. sokom i maslinovim uljem, jela juhicu od mrkve i krumpira, salatu od cikle - sve je to dobro za endometrij, to većina žena radi zahvaljujući savjetima s Rode. I da, imala sam strašnu potrebu za sezamom. Posipala sam s prženim sjemenkama svu klopu. (Muž me zezao da sam od trudnoće napravila znan. rad)


.... uz takav režim zbilja bi 'zaslužila' svo troje zametaka!!! respekt! I od srca čestitam, nadam se da će sve biti super do kraja!

.. bila sam i ja u 4. u Vinogradskoj, ali evo kućni test je pokazao negativan tezultat i sada idemo dalje. Nego malo sam čitala (a možda i preskočila) biologa doista nema cijeli 5. mjesec?

----------


## Ogla

... pardon cure na prethodnom postu, htjela ispraviti svoj upit, ali nije više bilo moguće, hvala svima na info!

----------


## Ogla

> Javila mi je prijateljica da nova biologica počinje radit *10.5.*


divnih li vijesti! Ja se već pomirila da idem tek u 5 - ovo su super vijesti!!! Još samo da stari godišnji isplaniram prema tome i eto.. uz svo razočaranje oko ovog neuspjeha gle divnih informacija! 

p.s. Ana 2 nije tako 'loša', treba joj samo malo dulje da se nasmije  :Wink:  opustit će se ona uz takvu dobru ekipu kao što je u Vinogradskoj... možda je cura upala iznenada iz nekog drugog odjela, gdje je drugi ritam, pa joj ne treba zamjeriti...

----------


## Ogla

> *Nikolinica*, baš bi bilo lijepo da nam se pridružiš i popraviš prosjek 
> 
> A kako vam paše za 14 dana, utorak 4.5.??? *Gabi25, Ninochka, Ema, Zeena, Marnie, Venera* i ostale???


.. ima li koja stolica za mene?  :Smile:

----------


## Ogla

pola ovitrelle = cijeli choragon i to je to... dr. procijenjuje je li cijeli ili ne, ako je jedan folikul naravno da je pola, tim više ako već postoji neka cista (jer taj hormon zapravo potiče rast ciste - piše u uputama), a ako je stimulirani, logično mi je da je cijeli ovitrelle kada ima više folikula koje treba 'jednako hraniti'

----------


## Ogla

.. evo opet.. htjela urediti i ne ide... ovaj prethodni post se odnosi na raspravu sa stranice 19 ove teme....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ogla*, tebe nije dugo bilo. Naravno da ima stolica za tebe  :Smile:  I da, biologa nema od idućeg ponedjeljka pa do 17.5. Nova biologica kreće 10.5. U zadnje vrijeme se daje ovitrelle (cijeli) i kad je samo 1 folikul u pitanju.

Baš lijepa vijest za sestru Marinu  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Nadam se da nas je sve zarazila prije nego što je otišla!

----------


## petra30

> Petra30, tebe nismo dugo čuli. Kakvi su tvoji planovi?


da, nemam baš nekih novosti, čekam postupak u svibnju, ali sve ovisi o tome kad ću dobiti. i nadam se da će nam ovaj konačno uroditi plodom.  :Smile: 
a kod tebe, draga?  :Smile:

----------


## NikolinicaB

> *Ogla*, tebe nije dugo bilo. Naravno da ima stolica za tebe  I da, biologa nema od idućeg ponedjeljka pa do 17.5. Nova biologica kreće 10.5. U zadnje vrijeme se daje ovitrelle (cijeli) i kad je samo 1 folikul u pitanju.
> 
> Baš lijepa vijest za sestru Marinu    Nadam se da nas je sve zarazila prije nego što je otišla!


bravo za Marinu...ona je ona sa kraćom kosom ili sa dužom??kakvo pitanje :9 ali baš me zanima....
Petrice drž se draga :Smile:

----------


## venera21

> da, nemam baš nekih novosti, čekam postupak u svibnju, ali sve ovisi o tome kad ću dobiti. i nadam se da će nam ovaj konačno uroditi plodom. 
> a kod tebe, draga?




I ja se nadam.......evo, preksutra vadim betu i nemam nikakav feeling; ništa me ne štrencaju jajnici, čak mi se malo manje vrti od utrića....

----------


## venera21

Baš super za sestru Marinu! To je ona višlja sestra tamnije kose, mršava dosta?!

----------


## Marnie

da to je ona visoka, vitka i tamne kose. Blago joj se  :Smile: !

----------


## Ogla

> *Ogla*, tebe nije dugo bilo. Naravno da ima stolica za tebe  I da, biologa nema od idućeg ponedjeljka pa do 17.5. Nova biologica kreće 10.5. U zadnje vrijeme se daje ovitrelle (cijeli) i kad je samo 1 folikul u pitanju.
> 
> Baš lijepa vijest za sestru Marinu. Nadam se da nas je sve zarazila prije nego što je otišla!


... onda sam ja valjda dobila pola Ovitrelle jer sam imala vodenu cistu na jednom jajniku  :Wink: ... baš lijepo da je Marina zatrudnila, ha! Možda bude ležala s jednom od 'nas' u rađaoni  :Wink:

----------


## zedra

Hej curke!
baš se radujem za Marinu i pitala sam se gdje je!! A ova nova sestra je jako neljubaznai  stvarno bi trebala poraditi na sebi i shvatiti da je došla raditi na odjel gdje su pacijenti već "ubijeni" u pojam zbog razloga zašto su tamo i da njeno obrecanje ne treba nikome! nadam se da cita ovo i da će shvatiti dobronamjeran savjet!
našoj "drugoj" Ani veliki pozdrav!! Prekrasna osoba i hvala joj na svakom osmjehu i lijepoj rijeci!

----------


## petra30

ja sam mislila da si ja to umišljam, ali ta je sestra stvarno bezobrazna..sestra Ana (ona naša prva Ana) i sestra Marina su bile zlatne  :Smile:  i baš mi je drago za sestru Marinu da je trudna  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

cure, dajte novoj sestri vremena, možda tako reagira i čini vam se da je bezobrazna, jer se nije uhodala i još ne zna sve, pa znate kako se kaže "napad je najbolja obrana". Ne želim nikome soliti pamet, jer ipak nisam imala osoban kontakt s njom, ali moja mama je bila medicinska sestra (najdivnija na svijetu hehe) i nekako sam uvijek "slaba" na njih :Embarassed: .

----------


## Ogla

... slažem se s Marnie

----------


## ema

ma ne znam, da se ne mozes nasmijati kad pozdravis, ne znam da za to bas treba uhodavanje??????
i ja radim u zdravstvu , gdje te ljudi izivciraju katastrofa, pa znam da moram uvijek sve uz kakav, takav smijesak...

----------


## venera21

Pa ne znam, čudna je ta nova sestra! Prvi put sam ju vidla dolje u prizemlju, kad sam došla da me netko pikne (Choragon), a to je bilo prije 3 mjeseca. A tak me je piknula da sam sve zvijezde vidla! Sad zadnji put mi je bila na inseminaciji i bila je full ljubazna, čak mi je nasmiješeno rekla da im javim pozitivan rezultat!

----------


## ema

ma ko zna, mozda semoramo samo priviknuti na nju..... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## petra30

venera, čekamo da nam javiš lijepe vijesti  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## kinki

Ja sam vann sebe!!! Zvala dr Tomića da ga pitam koliko gonala da uzimam i tako to, a kaže mi on ništa ovaj mjesec jer nema biologa.  ja mu kažem pa dobro, nisam jpoš dobila mengu, trebala bih u nedilju ili pon, kaže on ništa, da bih trebala dobit najranije 07.05. da bih mogla u postupak...Uopće nije spomenuo novu biologicu!   Kad je skužio da ću počet plakat reko mi je da uzmem dabrostone da odgodim mengu, i to 2 puta po jedan, ako mi krene da povečam dozu...Međutim, kolko ja vidim njega nema od 24. što znači da ću past u ruke Kuni ako uspijem tolko prolongirat ciklus a to mi je noćna mora...Tresem se od živaca.  Petra je dobila dabroston da bi joj menga došla ranije-ništa ne kužim!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki*, bit će sve ok. Stvarno je lijepo od njega što je predložio odgađanje m. Dabrostoni služe i tome, odnosno, oni su isto što i utrogestan (progesteron) , služe i za reguliranje ciklusa tako da se piju od 15.do 25.dana ciklusa, nakon čega slijedi krvarenje (u roku 2-5 dana nakon 25.dc.) Dakle, odgodit ćeš m.dabrostonima do 7.ili 8.5. i imat ćeš punkciju-transfer onaj tjedan između 17.5.i 22.5. Biolog dolazi 17.5. a Tomića nema od 24. Vidiš da će sve biti ok  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

AuroraBlu ti si pravo  :Heart:  sa svim svojim informacijama i smirenim tonom  :Smile:

----------


## kinki

Aurora daj Bože da tako bude jer stvarno više nemam snage borit se s vjetrenjačama...Danas mi je 25. dan ciklusa, inače mengu dobijem 28. dan, nekad 27.   Već me puca pms...Ako danas počnem sa dabrićima misliš da imam šanse nategnit bar do srijede, kontam ako dobijem u srijedu punkcija bi mi bila 17.05. (13.dan ciklusa)????????????????????????????????????

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki*, počni ih odmah uzimati, i ja bi ih na tvom mjestu pila do srijede, 5.5. obično m.dođe 2 dana nakon prestanka uzimanja.  Sretno! I javi kakva je situacija...

*Marnie*  :Embarassed:  Ima li simptoma kod tebe? Možda nam ipak dođeš na kavu u utorak  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

nema nikakvih simptoma osim bolnih cicka, a to mi je uvijek od utrića. Imam još tjedan dana za izdržati do bete  :Smile: . Za kavicu u utorak ću još vidjeti kako se budem osjećala  :Smile: .

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ako dođeš dovedi i peseka  :Smile:

----------


## kinki

Aurora hvala ti, baš si srce.  Evo čučim na balkonu i čekam suprefact.  Zvala gin-a radi recepta za dabriće kad ono on na godišnjem.  ništa, kupit ću ih.  Kod mene funkcionira murphijev zakon.   Ako ikad ostanem trudna javit ću vam da se oprostite od familije jer taj dan će garant bit smak svita :Smile: )

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Ako ikad ostanem trudna javit ću vam da se oprostite od familije jer taj dan će garant bit smak svita)


Dogovoreno. Samo ti nama javi, mi ćemo se pripremiti!  :Laughing:

----------


## kinki

> Dogovoreno. Samo ti nama javi, mi ćemo se pripremiti!



A ne morate se se brinit,  sigurno neće tako skoro :Smile: )

----------


## tlukaci5

> A ne morate se se brinit, sigurno neće tako skoro)


 Kinki ne poznam te, ali slično mišljenje imam i ja jer nakon 7 godina borbe stvarno pomislim da će biti smak svijeta ako ja uspijem zatrudniti :Laughing:

----------


## Marnie

:Laughing: cure totalno ste otkačene! Kad smo već kod smaka svijeta to je i interni crni humor mene i mm, kao još se trebamo truditi samo dvije godine, a onda će i tako doći smak svijeta 21.12.2012. :Laughing:

----------


## AuroraBlu

A jel bi bio smak svijeta kad bi dogovorenu kavicu pomakli s 4.5. na* 5.5???* Javite se jel vam to paše (vi koje ste i mislile doći)  :Smile:  Dragi mi odlazi 5.5.na dulje vrijeme, 4.5.zadnji dan pred odlazak, pa mi je bez veze da sam taj zadnji dan vani do navečer.

----------


## NikolinicaB

> A jel bi bio smak svijeta kad bi dogovorenu kavicu pomakli s 4.5. na* 5.5???* Javite se jel vam to paše (vi koje ste i mislile doći)  Dragi mi odlazi 5.5.na dulje vrijeme, 4.5.zadnji dan pred odlazak, pa mi je bez veze da sam taj zadnji dan vani do navečer.


meni paše..u koliko ono sati?

Pusa svima  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ninochka28

> A jel bi bio smak svijeta kad bi dogovorenu kavicu pomakli s 4.5. na* 5.5???* Javite se jel vam to paše (vi koje ste i mislile doći)  Dragi mi odlazi 5.5.na dulje vrijeme, 4.5.zadnji dan pred odlazak, pa mi je bez veze da sam taj zadnji dan vani do navečer.


Ako je to razlog ja smatram da je dobra ideja da pomaknemo kavu za 5.5 :Cool: 
nego stvarno...što smo ono rekli, u 18 sati Marascino? možda nas ovaj put i usluže unutar pol sata :Laughing:

----------


## ema

> A jel bi bio smak svijeta kad bi dogovorenu kavicu pomakli s 4.5. na* 5.5???* Javite se jel vam to paše (vi koje ste i mislile doći)  Dragi mi odlazi 5.5.na dulje vrijeme, 4.5.zadnji dan pred odlazak, pa mi je bez veze da sam taj zadnji dan vani do navečer.


i meni paše

----------


## Gabi25

joj curke ja ne mogu u srijedu, najbolja frendica (i kuma) mi ima rođendan i pozvani smo na roštilj...
ako ostane srijeda lijepo mi se provedite pa ću vam se pridružiti na drugoj kavici...

----------


## ema

ej cure, i meni bi mozda bolje pasao koji drugi dan....al ako ce ostat ovaj smislit cu nesto, da dodem...

----------


## AuroraBlu

A četvrtak?  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Obzirom da se sve zakompliciralo, a da odgodimo kavicu za tjedan dana?? Pa neka bude npr. ponedjeljak 10.05.???
Ja ovaj sad tjedan osim utorka ne mogu ni jedan drugi dan (nisam iz Zagreba pa mi je teško iskombinirati), pa ako vam paše 10.5. dolazim, a ako ne vidimo se nekom drugom prilikom  :Smile:

----------


## lastavica1979

Haj curke mene zanima da li uzimate bolovanje kad ste u postupku. Ja drugi tjedan pocinjem s klomifenima pa nemam pojima kak cu reagirat na njih.Da li mogu radit il ne u dilemi sam

----------


## AuroraBlu

Možeš radit, imat ćeš 2 ili 3 folikulometrije ujutro u 8-9. Tek od punkcije na dalje ćeš vidjet kak ećš se osjećati. Ja nisam radila na dan punkcije, i nekoliko dana nakon transfera (uključujući i dan transfera, naravno).

10.5. je ok što se mene tiče. *Gabi,* pa važno je da nam i ti dođeš  :Smile:

----------


## mia74

Cure,ja bih isto došla na kavicu..ali ni meni ne paše srijeda,ali ponedjeljak 10.5.bi bio super-za sada..pa ako me primate... :Wink:

----------


## Ogla

... s obzirom da radim u centru, meni odgovara bilo koji dan, samo da se dogovorimo  :Wink: , baš će mi biti drago da se upoznam s vama ....

----------


## ninochka28

Meni isto paše 10.5

----------


## Gabi25

*Onda 10.5. u 18h u Maraschinu*
I naravno, sve ste dobrodošle, što nas više ima biti će veselije  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

Mm je 10.05. rođendan, tako da ja preskačem ovu kavicu. Lijepo se izbrbljajte i vidimo se na idućoj kavici  :Smile: .

----------


## ema

ja sam 10.05.dezurna tako da i ja preskacem ovu kavicu, al nadam se da cete brzo ponoviti drugu....

----------


## Ogla

... baš sam zvala bolnicu  :Sad:  , veli meni sestra da ništa od ovog puta jer biologa nema od 4.-17.5., meni bi punkcija trebala biti 11-12.5... spomenula sam novu biologicu, međutim rečeno mi je da to nije 'ništa sigurno', tj oće li stvarno biti tu 10.5. Na kraju sam inzistirala na folikulometriji, pa ako dođe biolog, dođe, ako nije, čekamo lipanj.... sada sam baš down...

----------


## mia74

*Ogla,*kako misliš sestre su ti rekle da nije sigurno da dolazi nova biologica!!!!!
Pa kako sada :Evil or Very Mad: ???
Ne kužim...svako brije svoj film i šiba neke "svoje"informacije...
Postaje komično... :Sad: 
Baš me briga,ja sljedeći tjedan trebam dobit i onda od 3.dana klomifeni,pa u biti,kad ću ja i trebati biloga,on će se već vratiti-kad bolje promislim... :Idea:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ma sigurno će biti nova biologica, primljena je, samo nije sigurno da će već obavljati postupke... ne znamo dolazili li direktno s faksa (u tom slučaju sigurno neće bez Dejana sama početi raditi).

Ah, kako mi je žao za ovu kavu da neke od vas ne mogu... *Zadnji prijedlog*, ako svima paše *utorak 11.5.* pijemo kavu tada, a ako nekome ne paše ni tada, onda vraćamo na 10.5.  :Embarassed:

----------


## ema

hahahaha, ovo vec postaje smijesno, meni utorak pase.....

----------


## Marnie

meni paše utorak  :Smile: .

----------


## Gabi25

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  meni ne paše utorak 
ali nema veze, nemojte više mijenjati jer nikad neće svima pasati
lijepo mi se provedite :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

ja ću umrijeti od smjeha  :Smile: . Odite 10.05. kako ste se i dogovorile, ja ću se pridružiti na idućoj kavici  :Smile: .

----------


## ema

ovo je sad stvarno vise smijesno....umirem od smijeha, ajd vi ljepo na kavicu 10.05.pa cemo se mi vec pridruziti koji drugi put....bez brige....

----------


## AuroraBlu

Da je jednostavno, nije...
Dakle, 10.5. ne mogu Marnie i Ema, a 11.5. ne može samo Gabi25.

Da onda ostavimo *10.5*??? S tim da nam Gabi duguješ dolazak u Zg do kraja ovog mjeseca  :Smile: 

Dakle, kava u Maraschinu u 18h, 10.5. Dolaze:

*Nikolinica* (naša trudnica), *Ninochka, Ema, Ogla, Marnie, Mia74, Aurorablu*...
Dopišite se, ako je još netko zainteresiran  :Smile:

----------


## ema

ajmo iz ponova, nesto ne stima....dali je kava sad na kraju 10.05. ili 11.05.

----------


## Ogla

> *Ogla,*kako misliš sestre su ti rekle da nije sigurno da dolazi nova biologica!!!!!
> Pa kako sada???
> Ne kužim...svako brije svoj film i šiba neke "svoje"informacije...
> Postaje komično...
> Baš me briga,ja sljedeći tjedan trebam dobit i onda od 3.dana klomifeni,pa u biti,kad ću ja i trebati biloga,on će se već vratiti-kad bolje promislim...


.... ne znam šta bi ti rekla.. ne šiba nitko 'svoje' info, već očito se mijenjaju stvari iz dana u dan. Ako je biologica stvarno tek s faksa onda mi je logično da ne radi... ovogac... od kud uopće ta info? :D ...

----------


## AuroraBlu

> ajmo iz ponova, nesto ne stima....dali je kava sad na kraju 10.05. ili 11.05.


Zbunila sam se  :Embarassed:  *11.5.*

----------


## kinki

> ... baš sam zvala bolnicu  , veli meni sestra da ništa od ovog puta jer biologa nema od 4.-17.5., meni bi punkcija trebala biti 11-12.5... spomenula sam novu biologicu, međutim rečeno mi je da to nije 'ništa sigurno', tj oće li stvarno biti tu 10.5. Na kraju sam inzistirala na folikulometriji, pa ako dođe biolog, dođe, ako nije, čekamo lipanj.... sada sam baš down...



Tako je i meni rekla sestra, i Tomić mi je reko da nije sigurno za novog biologa...Al predložio mi je da pijem dabrosone i odgodim mengu za nekoliko dana...Meni je punkcija trebala biti oko 14.05.  Sad pijem dabriće i eto-menge nema hvala bogu.  Moram ih pit do četvrtka i onda prestat tako da u petak dobijem mengu.  Ako uspije-idem u postupak...Dobila sam i suprefact, gonali i štoperica čekaju u frižideru,  imam spremne i utriće, normabele, andol 100 MA SVE!!!   Sutra će garant proradit marjanski vulkan AHAHAHAHA

----------


## kinki

BTW,  ako sve bude išlo dobro-ja sam u Zg od 15.05.  ako budete planirali još koju kavicu zovite meeeeeee :Klap:

----------


## Ogla

> Tako je i meni rekla sestra, i Tomić mi je reko da nije sigurno za novog biologa...Al predložio mi je da pijem dabrosone i odgodim mengu za nekoliko dana...Meni je punkcija trebala biti oko 14.05.  Sad pijem dabriće i eto-menge nema hvala bogu.  Moram ih pit do četvrtka i onda prestat tako da u petak dobijem mengu.  Ako uspije-idem u postupak...Dobila sam i suprefact, gonali i štoperica čekaju u frižideru,  imam spremne i utriće, normabele, andol 100 MA SVE!!!   Sutra će garant proradit marjanski vulkan AHAHAHAHA


... meni vulkan radi još od petka  :Smile:  tako da ništa od kemije... nadam se da će nekim čudom drugi biolog biti prirodni supertalent i da će žmireći pospajati plivače s js  :Smile:

----------


## kinki

> ... meni vulkan radi još od petka  tako da ništa od kemije... nadam se da će nekim čudom drugi biolog biti prirodni supertalent i da će žmireći pospajati plivače s js


A stara moja, koje smo mi sriće prije će ispast da je nova biologica neka Milinovićeva rođakinja i da je kupila diplomu tamo di i on AHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## venera21

Evo da se konačno i ja javim. Nažalost, beta je opet bila negativna. Pala je koja suza, no kako dani idu, ide na bolje. Sutra planiram kod Tomića, pa ćemo vidjeti kaj dalje. Nadala sam se IVF-u, nakon 3 neuspjela AIH, no kak kažete da nema biologa do 17-tog, ništa od toga jer sam ja danas dobila m!

Dolazim i ja na kavicu. Ak sam dobro skužila, kava je utorak, 11.05.?

----------


## ema

aha, dobro si skuzila....ZNACI KAVA 11.05. i NEMA PROMJENAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Marnie

venera21 baš mi je žao  :Sad: . Raspoložiti ćemo te barem malo na kavici. Vidimo se cure!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Venera*,  :Sad:  stigneš ti na ivf u 6.mj. - taman prije ljeta, najbolje vrijeme za porodiljski  :Smile:

----------


## venera21

Hvala cure, lijepo je čuti riječi potpore  :Smile: 

Danas bila kod dr.T. i veli on da bi se jajnici trebali odmoriti (nakon dvije ture klomifena), da ćemo ići u jedan prirodnjak. Koliko sam ga skužila, to neće biti AIH? Ili možda da? Obično imam postupak 14-ti ili 15-ti dan!
Stalno je pogledavao na kalendar; dani od 3-17, uključujući i 17.05. su mu prekriženi! A mengu sam dobila jučer!

Došla je raditi sestra Marina, a pojavio se i Dejan?!

----------


## venera21

> *Venera*,  stigneš ti na ivf u 6.mj. - taman prije ljeta, najbolje vrijeme za porodiljski


Aurora, baš bi voljela jedan IVF  :Yes:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Prirodnjak ti je IVF u prirodnom ciklusu. Eto Venera, čestitam, konačno ćeš i ti iskusiti čari punkcije  :Smile: 

A kako je sad Dejan tu?!?! Možda je samo nešto došao obaviti. Ispada da sam ovaj ciklus mogla biti u postupku, ali dobro... odmaram se i ja...

----------


## mia74

Cure,jel onda dogovor za 11.5. za kavicu?

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Cure,jel onda dogovor za 11.5. za kavicu?


Je  :Smile:

----------


## mia74

See you :Smile:

----------


## venera21

> Prirodnjak ti je IVF u prirodnom ciklusu. Eto Venera, čestitam, konačno ćeš i ti iskusiti čari punkcije 
> 
> A kako je sad Dejan tu?!?! Možda je samo nešto došao obaviti. Ispada da sam ovaj ciklus mogla biti u postupku, ali dobro... odmaram se i ja...


Aurora, nadam se da će bit IVF, stvarno bih voljela znati jel uopće imam jajne stanice u folikulima!

Danas sam bila gore od 8-8.45 i Dejan je cijelo vrijeme bio bez kute; nije mi baš izgledalo ko da će nešto raditi!

A kad nam ono nema dr. T?

----------


## AuroraBlu

od 24.5.(u praksi, zapravo od 21.5.) do 8.6.

----------


## ksena28

curke, vi koje niste došle do transfera nakon uvođenja ovog zakona -  pobrojimo se

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/55519-m...e-POBROJIMO-SE

----------


## petra30

cure,

*POKLANJAM  12 AMPULA MENOPURA, ROK IM ISTIČE KRAJEM SVIBNJA.* 
tko želi, nek mi se javi na pp

----------


## kinki

> cure,
> 
> *POKLANJAM  12 AMPULA MENOPURA, ROK IM ISTIČE KRAJEM SVIBNJA.* 
> tko želi, nek mi se javi na pp



Znači ne ideš u postupak sad???

----------


## kinki

> od 24.5.(u praksi, zapravo od 21.5.) do 8.6.



Šta to znaČi u praksi od 21.????????????????????????????????  Nemoj me plaŠit?????????????????????????????????????

----------


## AuroraBlu

Pogledaj u kalendar pa će ti bit jasno. Još sutra piješ dabrostone? (inače se više ne proizvode, sad su duphastoni, ista stvar samo drugi proizvođač)

----------


## mare41

Kopiram ovdje temu ako je niste vidjeli: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/55534-I...es-na-Plitvice!, samo se nadopišite na listu ko je za.

----------


## ninochka28

> Kopiram ovdje temu ako je niste vidjeli: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/55534-I...es-na-Plitvice!, samo se nadopišite na listu ko je za.



Ja bi išla ako bi našla prijevoz, nadam se da bu pao neki plan u utorak na kavi

----------


## AuroraBlu

Idemo Gabi25 i ja njenim autom. Možeš s nama.

----------


## kinki

> Pogledaj u kalendar pa će ti bit jasno. Još sutra piješ dabrostone? (inače se više ne proizvode, sad su duphastoni, ista stvar samo drugi proizvođač)



Ma da duphastoni e...Jučer sam popila ujutro zadnje tablete i evo prije po ure vidila trag krvi na papiru...Sad ne znam dal da današnji dan računam ko prvi dan ciklusa ili ipak sutra, ne znam oću li danas baš ono zapravo procurit...Dal da danas počnem sa suprefactom uffff...AAAAAAAAAAA...Gledan u kalendar i nije mi jasno...Misliš da neće radit subotu i nedilju?  Meni bi transfer pao najvjerovatnije u subotu ili nedilju(ako uopće dođe do transfera)...najbitnije mi je da mi Tomić radi punkciju, a transfer može i Kuna...Ovaj put neću tražit niti inekciju da me omami-ništa!  Mene ionako ta punkcija ništa ne boli. Cure aj molim vas koja od vas ima facebook-volila bi da ste mi dostupnije nego ovde na Rodi, imam milion pitanja, znate i same kako je to.  Volila bih cili postupak bit u kontaktu s vama i naravno-da se nađemo u Zg.   Ja neću moć na Plitvice jer radim do petka i onda samu subotu popodne(15.05.) u Zg.  Imam šansu u subotu putovat besplatno s prijateljima koji idu na Metallicu-a stvarno moram uštedit svaku kunu.  Znači ako ćete me dodat na fejsu-Jelena Radovanić(jradovanic@net.hr),  ili Skype-Jelena Radovanic, Split.    Samo mi šibnite poruku o kojoj se forumašici radi :Smile: ))

----------


## Ogla

... kod mene ništa ovaj put... biologa nema, nova biologica naravno neće odmah počet raditi (nisam ni pitala kada)... čekam lipanj i klomifene...vidimo se cure u utorak!

----------


## ninochka28

> Idemo Gabi25 i ja njenim autom. Možeš s nama.


Ako me primate ja sam za :Very Happy: 
dogovorimo se u utorak!!Baš se veselim tim plitvicama!Nadam se da nebu nekaj iskrsnulo u međuvremenu :Mad:

----------


## ninochka28

zeena vidim te da škicaš :Laughing: 

šta se na javiš malo, budeš došla na kavu u utorak?

----------


## ema

ej cure imam jedno pitance....
kiretaža bila 30.03. a ja jos nisam dobila M.niti imam ikakove simptome da cu dobit...
sta vi mislite???? trebam se brinuti?????'

----------


## mia74

*Ema*,moja frendica koja je isto bila na kiretaži,dobila je M nakon 38.dana..inače je imala sve školski-28.dan.Čaj joj je i sljedeći ciklus-nakon tog dugog,bio produžen,a poslije se sve ustabililo...
Možda da još pričekaš koji dan,a ako ne dobiješ zovi gore pa pitaj...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki,* kako napreduje? Jesi procurila? Suprefact počneš koristiti kad krene pravo krvarenje, crveno. To je 1.dc.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Podsjećam vas da sutra pijemo kavu u 18h u Maraschinu. Dolazite?

----------


## Marnie

naravno  :Smile: .

----------


## venera21

Evo da prijavim, bila danas na UZV, imam jedan folikul - 12 mm. U srijedu opet na UZV. Ispisao dr.T onaj moj papir i vidim ja napisao 4. AIH! Znači, ništa od IVF. 

Bile su danas još 3 cure u čekaoni! Da li još koja od vas planira postupak u 5.-om mj.?

Vidimo se sutra na kavi!

----------


## kinki

> *Kinki,* kako napreduje? Jesi procurila? Suprefact počneš koristiti kad krene pravo krvarenje, crveno. To je 1.dc.



Procurila san još u petak,  krenilo baš pravo...Navečer san počela sa suprefactom, u subotu piknila prve gonale....imala sam mali nesporazum sa dr Tomićem, zaminija me s nekom drugom ženom pa mi dao 3 puta veću dozu gonala...da nisan opet zvala jer mi je bilo čudno-sad bih bila na hitnoj...Uglavnom, uzimam po dva gonala dnevno, u srijedu idem kod svog gina na uzv pa zovem Tomića da mu kažem koliko i koliki su,u subotu 15. san u Zg. Sva sam nikakva, spava mi se, dobila sam 3 kila u dva dana, napuhana sam ko balon...Odvratna sam sama sebi...

----------


## mia74

Drage cure,ja sam imala najbolju namjeru doći na kavu,ali moram neplanski čuvati kumče..sve sam isplanirala-zamjenila se za smjenu,al kad te ne ide,ne ide te...
No,bit će još kava... :Smile: 
*Venera21*,ja planiram u postupak u 5.mj.Evo,čekam M-samo što nije i onda na klomifene,a ako će i trebati pokoji Gonal...tako kaže doc.
Cure,uživajte sutra na kavici!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mia*, a kad si bila u zadnjem stimuliranom?

----------


## mia74

Prošli mjesec,tj negdje oko Uskrsa..Ali slabo sam reagirala-samo jedna nezrela js.
Mislila sam da sam krivo čula kad mi je doc rekao da krenem s klomifenima pa ako će trebati pokoji Gonal..Ali nisam..Sad sam pauzirala jedan ciklus i s obzirom da nisam očekivala da ću u bilo kakav postupak,moji planovi su malo stavljeni postrani-naime,planirala sam ovaj mjesec napraviti novu hormonalnu sliku i svašta nešto,pa sa tim nalazima otići i kod dr.Radončića,ali doc mi je rekao da idemo dalje pa ne želim gubiti vrijeme-ako ništa ne upali,odmarat ću se preko ljeta,pa lako hormone izvadim u 9.mj.
Ionako sam shvatila da su svi nalazi JAKO relativni,pa ponuđeni postupak ne želim odbiti :Yes:

----------


## AuroraBlu

ma naravno, zašto bi odgađala... držim fige! javljaj kako ide...

----------


## mia74

Naravno da ću se javljati :Smile: 
Koliko mi se čini,nekako smo mi u Vinogradskoj ovaj mjesec utihnuli..valjda jer nema biologa.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ninochka28

Vidimo se sutra na kavi :Very Happy:

----------


## Ogla

.. ja dolazim.. idem po neke recepte i eto mene, kako sam na godišnjem, paše mi i ranije? (ovisi o ostalima, neću komplicirat)

----------


## lastavica1979

bok ja danas pocela s Klomifenima. U utorak sam na folikulometriji,a Aih ne znam kad ce dr reci al ja planiram 20.5 nadam se da bude biologa tamo.

----------


## ninochka28

curke evo na narodnom radiju kuna priča o potpomognutoj

----------


## Ogla

.. a joj.. nisam vidjela ranije.... šta je rekao?

----------


## ninochka28

još uvijek priča pa se uključi

----------


## ninochka28

mislim da do 10 traje a počelo je u 8, sada pričaju općenito o uzrocima neplodnosti

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.narodni.hr/slusaj-online

----------


## AuroraBlu

Užas!

----------


## ninochka28

slušala sam do trenutka kada je počeo govoriti o tome kako je ova vlada puno novaca utukla u centre u opremu...kako je bilo ut om trenutku ne čini mi se da je nešto dobro nakon toga rekao.tko je slušao cijelu emisiju da mi ukratko kaže jer nemam živaca slušati do kraja

----------


## Kadauna

šteta što nisi imala jer je bio baš zabavan u načinu da se dodvori zakonodavcu koji je uložio ogromna sredstva u opremu ali i edukaciju (to je rekao bar 5x). Još ga je divno nadopunjavao prof. Šimunić koji se javio telefonom...... 

Divni su nam liječnici, tu nema priče  :Smile: ))

----------


## Kadauna

zaboravih napomenuti, prof. Kuna je postao pročelnik klinike za ginekologiju i porodništvo. Živio on nama!

----------


## ninochka28

Kuna je dospio na crnu listu :Cool: 
a baš je lijepo počeo a onda hrpa gluposti

----------


## Bebel

> zaboravih napomenuti, prof. Kuna je postao pročelnik klinike za ginekologiju i porodništvo. Živio on nama!


Da, da ...i to baš negdje na ljeto/jesen 2009.
Koja slučajnost!?

----------


## Marnie

cure, užasno mi je žao, ali moram otkazati kavu, jer mi se pas jako razbolio, pa iza posla jurim veterinaru  :Sad: . Samo da nije ništa opasno, jer ću svisnuti, prije gdoinu dana smo izgubili našeg dragog psa zbog karcinoma  :Crying or Very sad: .

----------


## AuroraBlu

Marnie, ~~~~~~ za psa, da nije ništa opasno!

Vidimo se danas, Ogla, Venera, Ninochka i ja... možda još netko?

----------


## ema

ej cure meni je uzasno zao i koma...ali imam oboteljskih problema o kojim mi se bas ne pise....u glavnom pod normabelima sam i ne vjerujem da cu stic na kavicu, vi samo uzivajte
pusa

----------


## tlukaci5

> ej cure meni je uzasno zao i koma...ali imam oboteljskih problema o kojim mi se bas ne pise....u glavnom pod normabelima sam i ne vjerujem da cu stic na kavicu, vi samo uzivajte
> pusa


 hej ema, nemoj bit tužna, i evo da sve cure malo oraspoložim, jedna djevojka iz mog mjesta je ostala trudna bit će iz prvog pokušaja u vinogradskoj, ne znam detalje mislim da su "idiopati", al znam da nosi blizance!
sve mi dođe da idem i ja u 5.-om mjesecu ali mislim da ću ipak pričekati 9.-ti! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jadro

cure treba mi info za suprefact....gdje, koliko košta...davno sam bila u tome, pa nemam pojma kakva je sadsituacija.
hvala na info, unaprijed  :Smile: 


i rado bih vam se pridružila na kavici, ali na žalost radim popodne...uživajte

----------


## AuroraBlu

Imaš ga za kupit i u apoteci u Vinogradskoj, i u Grahorovoj, ali navodno je najjeftiniji na Dolcu - 400kn. Ja sam ga u 10.mj.kupila u apoteci na VV i platila ga 500 kn.

----------


## kinki

Marnie kako je pas?  Nadam se da nije ništa ozbiljno, mogu mislit kako ti je ufff...
Ema ja stižem u subotu, ostajem tjedan dana i volila bih te vidit, nadam se da si ok.  Javi mi se priko fejsa molim te. Znam da ti nije lako...
Ostale cure-nadam se da se vidimo!

A OVO ZA KUNU-NEMAM RIJEČI!!!!    Hvala Bogu da nije Tomić na radiju govorio pizdarije jer bih se jako razočarala...

----------


## AuroraBlu

Bila je ugodna i vesela kavica s Ninochkom, Oglom i Venerom21. Cure  :Bye: 

Ema i Marnie, nadam se da će sve biti ok  :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

Cure, nadam se da ste uživale na kavici  :Smile: . Žao mi je što sam je propustila, ali bar mi je pas dobro. Ima gadnu želučanu virozu, ali krvna slika joj je ok tako da nije ništa opasno  :Smile: .

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ajde dobro  :Smile:  Jel to ovaj pas sa slike?

----------


## Marnie

je  :Smile: . Ima 9 mjeseci i zove se Irma, prema filmu Slatka Irma  :Smile: .

----------


## Ogla

> Bila je ugodna i vesela kavica s Ninochkom, Oglom i Venerom21. Cure


.. baš mi je bilo drago da sam vas upoznala 'live'... postamo se  :Grin:

----------


## Zeena

evo mene malo da vam se javim.  :Smile: 
mrvicu sam se maknula od svega i bas mi pase tako trenutno (puno kopam po gruntu ), ali i dalje mislim na vas i skicnem tu i tamo...  :Grin: 
marnie, bas mi je drago za pesicu sto nije nista strasno... mi smo prije manje od tjedan dana morali macka uspavati pa nam je svima to bio dan zalosti, a bio je s nama 15 godina... sad nam je ostala jos samo nasa mezimica koja je velika zlocka od 6 godina i 53 kile...  :Cool:

----------


## NikolinicaB

curke  :Wink:  :Wink: 
samo da vidim dali je sve ok..Jučer je bila kavica  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  zaboravila sam potpuno a htjela sam doći ajoj

----------


## venera21

Je, bila je jako ugodna i zanimljiva kavica, šteta curke kaj niste išle. A bit će i još kavica..... :Smile: 

Danas mi je folikul porastao na 18 mm (Dr. T kaže da mu nije jasno kak tak brzo raste; prekjučer je bio 12 mm), a inseminacija će biti u ovaj petak, 14.tog i to u 7.30h ujutro????? To će mi biti 12.-ti dan ciklusa! Malo sam se zbunila jer sam očekivala da će bit tam negdje pon, uto! Toliko da nisam pitala tko će mi to raditi u petak???

----------


## AuroraBlu

Dr.T. će ti radit inseminaciju (za ivf sada ne bi imala ni vremena jer je transfer 3.dan, a njih ti nema). Naime, naručio te u 7.30 jer nakon toga idu na Plitvice. Kongres počinje već u petak ujutro.

----------


## venera21

A tako, znači budem brzo gotova! Samo me zanima tko će stavit ¨malce¨ u špricu? Kaj bude biolog došao?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Očito će biti biolog ujutro tamo inače te ne bi ni naručio za petak  :Smile:  Sigurno te neće odmah potjerati jer će sestre ostati na odjelu, tako da ćeš i ti odležati svojih sat i pol.

----------


## ninochka28

> Očito će biti biolog ujutro tamo inače te ne bi ni naručio za petak  Sigurno te neće odmah potjerati jer će sestre ostati na odjelu, tako da ćeš i ti odležati svojih sat i pol.


Koliko ja imam iskustva sa AIH-om ako na to ide onda niti ne leži poslije, možda nekih 10-tak minuta

----------


## reny123

> cure treba mi info za suprefact....gdje, koliko košta...davno sam bila u tome, pa nemam pojma kakva je sadsituacija.
> hvala na info, unaprijed 
> 
> 
> i rado bih vam se pridružila na kavici, ali na žalost radim popodne...uživajte


I ja ću trebat Superfact ovaj mjesec. Informirala sam se: Ljekarna Filipović, Zagorska 42 - 474,00kn
Apoteka Dolac 9 - 450,00kn
Ljekarna Kuharić, Grahorova - 498,00kn.
Dakle, na Dolcu je najjeftiniji. Trošit ću ga 1. put. Zanima me hoće li mi jedan bit dovoljan. Trebam ga uzimat 3x2 do štoperice.

----------


## venera21

> Koliko ja imam iskustva sa AIH-om ako na to ide onda niti ne leži poslije, možda nekih 10-tak minuta



Pa obično me ostave nekih pola sata....što se meni čini ko vječnost. Malo sam se zabunila, imam u 7.15, a ne u 7.30!

----------


## ema

> Marnie kako je pas?  Nadam se da nije ništa ozbiljno, mogu mislit kako ti je ufff...
> Ema ja stižem u subotu, ostajem tjedan dana i volila bih te vidit, nadam se da si ok.  Javi mi se priko fejsa molim te. Znam da ti nije lako...
> Ostale cure-nadam se da se vidimo!
> 
> A OVO ZA KUNU-NEMAM RIJEČI!!!!    Hvala Bogu da nije Tomić na radiju govorio pizdarije jer bih se jako razočarala...


draga kinki posto stizes u subotu cujemo se i vidimo naravno....javim ti se na fejs....
cure bas mi je zao sta nisam bila, al biti ce jos kavica i sljedecu necu preskociti obecavam
pusa svima

----------


## mia74

*Reny123*,što se tiče Suprefacta,meni je bila dovoljna jedna bočica-koristila sam ga od 1-17d.c. i ostalo mi je još malo,tako da mislim da će ti biti dovoljna jedna bočica-sigurno će ti ostati još..

Cure koje ste malo duže u Vinogradskoj,da li znate kad idu na go preko ljeta?
Da li da ne računam 7. i 8.mjesec ili samo jedan od ta dva?
Čisto me zanima...jel idu više manje istovremeno ili različito...

----------


## AuroraBlu

> *Reny123*,što se tiče Suprefacta,meni je bila dovoljna jedna bočica-koristila sam ga od 1-17d.c. i ostalo mi je još malo,tako da mislim da će ti biti dovoljna jedna bočica-sigurno će ti ostati još..
> 
> Cure koje ste malo duže u Vinogradskoj,da li znate kad idu na go preko ljeta?
> Da li da ne računam 7. i 8.mjesec ili samo jedan od ta dva?
> Čisto me zanima...jel idu više manje istovremeno ili različito...


*Mia74* ne znamo. Ajde nazovi i pitaj, pa nam napiši  :Smile:  I nas zanima

----------


## mia74

Pošto bih uskoro trebala gore-uskoro=cca 12 dana-nadam se,pitat ću doktora i sestre pa vam javim!

----------


## Marnie

cure pridružite se ovoj akciji:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/55831-a...ra-i-preksutra

pokažimo ljudima oko sebe da nismo "manjina hrvatskih obitelji" kao što to često čitamo u komentarima članaka vezanih za MPO. Osvjestimo ljude da je neplodnost nešto što se sutra može dogoditi njihovim najmilijima i da već sutra vlada ili neko drugo ministarstvo može donijeti nekakav restriktivan zakon koji će i njih oštetiti. Ovo neka bude "prosvjed iznenađenja" (kao Kider jaje hehe) kojim ćemo naše sugrađane senzibilizirati po pitanju naših problema.

----------


## kinki

Pitanje-kad prestajem sa suprefactom? Nakon štoperice? Ili sprejam sve do punkcije???  Jeste li vi same sebi davale štopericu?  Rekli mi na CITO-u da ju dam isto ko i gonal pa sam zbunjena, dosad sam uvik išla u bolnicu i primala je u ruku ili u dupe...

----------


## FionaM

Evo da se i ja malo javim nakon dugo vremena....čekam "m" pa u 6. mjesecu ponovno u postupak....što se tiče godišnjeg, pitala sam sestre zadnji put i rekle su mi da će raditi sedmi mjesec, a osmi mjesec neće.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Radit će do 16.7. tada doktori idu na godišnji.
*Kinki*, ovitrelle se daje isto kao i gonali i menopuri - u trbuh. Vjerojatno si ranije dobivala choragon koji ide u mišić, dakle u guzu ili ruku.
Suprefact trošiš do štoperice. Dakle, na dan štoperice ga ušmrkaš ujutro i popodne, a navečer ne, jer tada ide štoperica.

----------


## frka

> Radit će do 16.7. tada doktori idu na godišnji.
> *Kinki*, ovitrelle se daje isto kao i gonali i menopuri - u trbuh. Vjerojatno si ranije dobivala choragon koji ide u mišić, dakle u guzu ili ruku.
> Suprefact trošiš do štoperice. Dakle, na dan štoperice ga ušmrkaš ujutro i popodne, a navečer ne, jer tada ide štoperica.


na VV-u se zadnji suprefact usmrkava pola sata NAKON stoperice. dakle, i navecer!

----------


## mia74

Slažem se sa AuroromBlu..U Vinogradskoj se koristi Suprefact samo ujutro i popodne,a navečer ide štoperica,više ne Suprefact.
Tako sam ja barem imala.

----------


## venera21

Evo da javim, jučer bila na 4-tom AIH-u! Naručena u 7.15 h, završila u 8.15. Bila mi je nova biologica! Nitko nije išao u postupak osim mene, koliko sam vidla. Ovo je bio dosad najbezbolniji AIH!

----------


## kinki

Evo ja krečem za Zg,  sutra ujutro mi je punkcija.  Nadam se da će bit naš biolog, nemam baš povjerenja u novu biologicu ufffff...
Suprefact sam si špricnila i pola sata nakon štoperice, ako tako rade na VV sigurno nisam falila.  Srića pa sam imala ovitrelle jer bih bila i choragon spičila u trbuh, mislila sam da je to jedno te isto AJMEEEEEEE.  Iman više sriće nego pameti.   Nadam se da se vidimo u Zg,  ko je za kavu u pon ili utorak?

----------


## lastavica1979

Haj venera ja idem na prvi AIH kak mislis najbezbolniji koliko sam se informirala kazu da ne boli nista,mozes mi malo pojasnit.

----------


## venera21

U principu ne boli. Meni je dosta nježno ušće maternice tak da mi ne može odprve namjestiti kateter, pa onda malo čačka-to se malo osjeti, ko nelagoda. Prva dva puta me zabolilo uštrcavanje, no traje sekundu, dvije kao neki pritisak. Ali ja sam ti jako osjetljiva pa moguće da ti nećeš ništa osjetiti! Ne brini.... :Smile:

----------


## lastavica1979

jel mi mozes objasnit gdje cu kupit tu stopericu i kako se ona daje ne znam jel mi to moze mm dati il moram angazirat neku kolegicu svoju. Neda mi se u kasnim satima ic na hitnu zbog toga

----------


## kinki

Lastavice,  Ovitrelle možeš kupiti u ljekarni na Dolcu npr  i može ti je muž dati u trbuh, pod kožu.  imaš upute na kutiji.       Ako imaš chorgon-on ide u mišić pa bolje da ti med sestra daje.

----------


## lastavica1979

Aha super hvala na informaciji,u utorak cu sve saznat

----------


## kinki

Imam 2 embrija.  Sutra moram nazvat da vidim jel se dijele,  ako da onda u srijedu transfer.  Još me boli od punkcije i malo krvarim, nikad mi nije tako bilo.  Ako je neko za kavu danas ili sutra nek mi se javi 0958236865,  idem sad šetat po Av. Mall-u....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki*, super za 2  :Very Happy:  A koliko su ti ispunktirali js? Tomić ti je radio punkciju?

Eventualno sutra popodne kava, ali nisam još sigurna.. javim sutra.

----------


## venera21

lastavice, ja sam Ovitrelle kupovala u onoj ljekarni kod vinogradske bolnice, i sestra u bolnici mi ju je davala u ruku-pod kožu. U kutijici je Ovitrelle već bio u šprici sa iglom, no znam da postoji i odvojeno nekad: prašak i otopina. Cure koje ste imale iskustva, javite se!

----------


## venera21

Bravo Kinki, kod tebe se konačno pokrenulo!!! Navijamo za oba dva... :Smile:

----------


## mia74

*Lastavica1979*,najjednostavnije ti je kupiti Ovitrelle u šprici,ako nema onda ima i u bočicama-to si sama moraš mješati,ali nije komplicirano.I nije problem se sama piknuti.

----------


## ema

ej cure, samo da vam javim KINKI zavrsila na hitnoj,...hiperstimulacija, bolilo ju i bolilo zvala je gore, rekli su joj da dode da ce ju pregledati dezurni doktor, pregledao ju KUNA, I OSTAVIO U BOLNICI.....detelje ce nam ona napisati kad dođe....STRAŠNOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ZA POLUDIT....

----------


## lastavica1979

hvala vam cure na informaciji ne brine me pakovanje ja sam med sestra znam sve,al mislim da se nebi mogla sama u guzu piknut da ne povrijedim zivac a i u ruku mi se nezgodno piknut sama,jedino mi trbuh ostaje ako tako lijecnik odluci.  KINKI drži se sve ce biti dobro

----------


## Marnie

ajme, jadna kinki. Eto toliko o tome da je naš zakon dobar, jer blage stimulacije ne izazivaju hiperstimulacije :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nina1

> ajme, jadna kinki. Eto toliko o tome da je naš zakon dobar, jer blage stimulacije ne izazivaju hiperstimulacije


X
kinki, drži se !

----------


## NikolinicaB

kinki evo vibrica od nas dvije~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

sada ce nas najdraži ministar imati konferenciju za novinare vezano za podatke koje je iznio na Plitvicama a statistika pokazala drukčije.. :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## mia74

*Kinki...*drži se.. :Love: 

Ja prijavljujem da sam jučer krenula sa klomifenima!!
Piše mi da dodjem na uzv između 8-10.dana.E sad,meni bi u petak bio 7.dan,a u ponedjeljak 10.dan..Ne znam kad da dođem jer mi je do sada ciklus bio po 25.dana,a nakon zadnje stimulacije M mi dođe 28-29.dan.S obzirom na prijašnje kraće cikluse,kakti mi je i ovulacija bila ranije-mislim da je!!
A doc mi je rekao da,ako će trebati,nadodat će pokoji Gonal,pa se bojim da "ne zakasnim" ako ću trebati još koji Gonal.
Kaj vi velite,kad bi bilo bolje da se javim na prvi uzv!!???

----------


## venera21

Mislim da bi trebala ići sedmi dan, baš radi tih kraćih ciklusa! Ja inače imam cikluse oko 28 dana, a inseminacija mi je padala 14,15-ti dan. Ovaj zadnji ciklus sam bez klomifena, a inseminaciju sam imala 12-ti dan. Tak da se to lako sve okrene!

----------


## mia74

Ma da..i ja sam mislila da je bolje ići ranije nego kasnije...

----------


## lastavica1979

Haj curke ja danas bila na folikulometriji na desnom jajniku imam 4 folikula,a lijevi je dosta slabo.U petak ponovo folikulometrija. Nisam bas optimisticna,al eto moram proci taj protokol AIH

----------


## MIJA 32

hitno trebamo pacijenticu za otvoreno

svi detalji
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/56058-h...as-za-Otvoreno

----------


## NikolinicaB

> hitno trebamo pacijenticu za otvoreno
> 
> svi detalji
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/56058-h...as-za-Otvoreno


jel se netko javio??????
dajte curke..

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ima li vijesti o Kinki??? Kako je? Hoće li imati transfer?

----------


## kinki

Evo tek me sad otpustilo iz bolnice.   Svašta sam doživila na tom prokletom odjelu ginekologije,  bolje da vam i ne pričam.  O Kuni nikad nisam ni imala neko mišljenje al sad imam još i gore...Ali dr Tomić je fenomenalan doktor i fenomenalan čovjek.  Sve pohvale njemu i sestrama Ani i Marini, one su naši anđeli čuvari.   Obje idu na IVF ako niste znale,  marina je nedavno i izgubila bebu.   Divne su.  Ne dao vam bog ikad ležat na ginekologiji 2 u prizemlju.   Sestre su katastrofa, higijena nula bodova, wc se ne čisti po nekoliko dana.   Ako te šta boli ovisiš o cimericama, osim ako one nisu u gorem stanju nego ti.  A hrana-mila majko,   doslovno izgladnjivanje.  Ako pitaš još-NE DAJU!   Na kraju su mi još tili naplatit bolničko liječenje iako se radi o sterilitetu,  jedna sestra je vikala na mene da moram platit iako su mi u računovodstvu i kod nas na 5. katu rekli da ne moram.  Vikala je na mene a znala je da sam bila na transferu.   Spasila me naša sestra Ana.   U ponediljak kad su me zaprimili sa dijagnozom hiperstimulacije bilo je upitno hoću li uopće moć ići na et.   Imala sam samo 3 js, večina folikula su bili premali i  nezreli.  od te tri oplodile su se dvi,  a u utorak je prezivio amo jedan embrij.   Bila sam van sebe, toliko muke i tooliko inekcija a dobijem jedan embrij.  Međutim, u srijedu se Tomić izborio da mi ipak bude transfer(Kuna je imao fix ideju da ćemo čekat blasticu do petka :Shock: )  Embrij je bio osmostanični, nikad bolji, obično mi treći dan bude četverostanični što znači da je zaostajao u razvoju.  Vratili su mi ga jučer i ostala sam do danas ležat u bolnici.   Sad čekanje....tomić mi je reko da mirujem ali da ostanem u Zg jer su mi jajnici dosta povečani i  iimam  vodu u abdomenu :Sad: , pa da mi se ne bi još pogoršalo stanje.  Ipak, kažu da hiperstimulacija pogoduje trudnoći pa ćemo vidit....Drage moje, bolilo me da san sve zvizde vidila, a trbuh napuhan i tvrd, ništa nisam mogla obuć na sebe...I to od samo dvi ampule gonala dnevno...Sad mi je bolje al najlakše mi je kad ležim.  Eto...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kinki*,  :Love:  što reći, drži se i misli na svog malog 8-staničnog borca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nisam ovo znala za sestru Marinu... baš mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## tlukaci5

Ne mogu vjerovati za sestre da i one idu na IVF, još sam i bila posumnjala kad mi je tijekom punkcije sestra Marina rekla da zna da me boli, al da budem strpljiva, na šta sam ja njoj rekla: a kako vi znate, a ona je rekla da zna.Tako mi je žao što sam joj to rekla, ali od bolova nisam ni bila svjesna šta pričam,ali ko bi pomislio... :Sad:

----------


## lastavica1979

Zao mi je kinki sto si imala tako grozno iskustvo,mislila sam da su uvjeti dobri i da je to jedna od boljih bolnica sto se ginekologije tice. I za dr K me jako iznenadilo jer mi se cinio bolji nego dr T i bas sam vas htjela pitat zasto dr k ne radi u ambulanti uvijek kad dojdem dr T je tamo kao da je on jedini

----------


## Marnie

*kinki* draga, drži se. Baš mi je žao zbog toga što si sveto morala proći  :Sad: . Mazi svoju bušu i vibram da sve ovo završi s najboljim mogućim ishodom - bebačem  :Smile: .
*lastavice1979*  dr. K je tamo pročelnik ili ravnatelj nečega i još je u Nacionalnom povjerenstvu, pa vjerujem da ima hrpu administrativnog posla, a dr. T je posvećen našim slučajevima i ima puno iskustva u tome.

----------


## kinki

Ma da,  ja sam znala za sestru Anu da ide na IVF , za sestru Marinu sam čula da je trudna i ja joj glupača išla čestitat a kad ono-ona izgubila bebu i to IVF bebu.   Kaže da već ima jedno dijete al drugo nikako pa eto...Divne su njih dvije stvarno.  

Dr Kuna je tamo sad kao neki pročelnik da, a čule ste i same da podržava Milinovića, sve vam je jasno. Dr Tomić ima puno više iskustva nego on i više ga brine naša dobrobit nego nekakve statistike.   Dva put dnevno me dolazio vidit dolje na odjel i stvarno je bio divan.  Moram napomenit da on nije kriv za moju hiperstimulaciju jer mi je prepisao samo dva gonala dnevno o 5. dana i onda po jedan gonal....Folikuli su prebrzo rasli i bili su jako neujednačeni.   Na CITO poliklinici su mi dali krive mjere folikula i zbog toga sam štopericu primila prerano, što je rezultiralo malom broju jajnih stnica.  Da se Tomić nije izborio za mene sve bi mi propalo.  

Jel vi znate-dali mi je pametno u nedilju  ić kući avionom?   Nešto sam načula da nije dobro za ranu trudnoću putovat avionom a zaboravih pitat Tomića.   Ne bih ga tila više zvat i gnjavit,  ionako su već previše za mene učinili.

----------


## kinki

Ma je, bolnica je ok,  gornji odjeli di su trudnice i rodilje su super navodno.  Naš iVF odjel je super.   Al ova ginekologija  2 je pakao.   Čula sam da zaposlenici bolnice ni u ludilu ne bi došli ležat na taj odjel-to ti sve govori.

----------


## ema

meni iskljucivo, je dr K.bolji...sestre su fenomenalne i znala sam ovo o njima, a sa dr T.imam tri losa iskustva i nikako mi ne sjeda, DR.K mogu pitati sve, zvati ako treba u pola noci, javit ce se i sve objasniti....
eto kako su misljenja i situacije drugacije.....
klinki drz mi se.....pusa
e da a na ginekologiji 2 sam lezala i znam o cemu klinki prica....aliiii imala sam super cimerice pa se nismo opterecivale sa drugim stvarima...

----------


## lastavica1979

bok evo ja danas bila gore,bio je dr K nista mi nije rekao napravio folikulometriju,rekao nek sutra u 20 sati primim stopericu kupila ju u apoteci kod vinogradske 260 kn i u ponedjeljak na AIH u 8 sati. Ja nemam pojima o nicemu dal moram nosit spavacicu nitko mi nista nije rekao.....samo mi je dr K rekao neka se nicemu ne nadam vec da mislim kao da dolazim na kavu

----------


## ema

> bok evo ja danas bila gore,bio je dr K nista mi nije rekao napravio folikulometriju,rekao nek sutra u 20 sati primim stopericu kupila ju u apoteci kod vinogradske 260 kn i u ponedjeljak na AIH u 8 sati. Ja nemam pojima o nicemu dal moram nosit spavacicu nitko mi nista nije rekao.....samo mi je dr K rekao neka se nicemu ne nadam vec da mislim kao da dolazim na kavu


 :Laughing:  ja cu poludit.......

----------


## lastavica1979

zakaj ces poludit

----------


## lastavica1979

aaaaaaaaa zato kaj mi je to reko vidis ja ko da na plac dosla

----------


## kinki

A lastavice moja...naravno da ćeš se nadat, pa inače ne bi ni išla...Moraš ponit spvačicu i papuče.  Također, ako nisi uzmi recept za utrogestane danas i uzmi dvije kutije.  Bez recepta će ti bit 80kn dvi kutije.

----------


## lastavica1979

Eto vidis nitko meni nista nije rekao,ja u ponedjeljak bi dosla ko padobranka bez icega.....mislis da ce mi ordinirat urogestane. pa velim ti da je danas dr K bio jako sutljiv....Iskreno ja se ne nadam nicemu jer znam da je postotak vrlo malen,al eto moram proci protokol toga da bi dosla do onog cemu cu se nadat IVF

----------


## kinki

Ma ima puno žena koje zatrudne i uz AIH,  nemoj tako.  Uvik prepišu utrogestane da.  Daj bože da ne moraš na IVF!!!

----------


## lastavica1979

Nebi ni ja bas volila,al ne znam lijevi mi jajnik nema folikula pa cu svaki drugi mjesec morat ciljat desni. Kako si ti kinki?

----------


## Gabi25

Ja sam operirana na ginekologiji 2 kad sam imala vanmateričnu i osim psihičke traume sve drugo mi je ostalo u dobrom sjećanju, doktor je bio super a i sestre su bile više manje ok...
lastavice ja mislim da ti za AIH ne treba spavaćica jer ne ostaješ ležati ali još će ti netko točnije reći, nisam 100% sigurna
sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venera21

> bok evo ja danas bila gore,bio je dr K nista mi nije rekao napravio folikulometriju,rekao nek sutra u 20 sati primim stopericu kupila ju u apoteci kod vinogradske 260 kn i u ponedjeljak na AIH u 8 sati. Ja nemam pojima o nicemu dal moram nosit spavacicu nitko mi nista nije rekao.....samo mi je dr K rekao neka se nicemu ne nadam vec da mislim kao da dolazim na kavu


A Dr. T nije radio danas?
Evo ja sam ti bila na 4 AIH do sada. Dođeš oko 08.00h. Mužev uzorak doneseš sama ili i on može ići s tobom i dat će ga gore (moj uvijek ide sa mnom). Onda te pošalju da se upišeš u bolnicu (to ideš na glavni ulaz), kažu ti da se vratiš oko pol 10, a onda još čekaš (ja sam obično na red dolazila oko 11.00 h). Ne treba ti spavačica, ni šlape. Kad te sestre odvedu u sobu, dođu doktor i biolog i začas je gotovo. Nakon toga te sestra pokrije s plahtom i odležiš oko 20 minuta. I to je to! 
A kak to da prvo počinješ s AIH? Kakve dijagnoze imate ti i muž?

----------


## kinki

Lastavice ja sam bolje, hvala na pitanju.   Al skužila sam da fakat moram mirovat jer se sa svakim kretanjem bolovi vračaju.   bar sad normalno mokrim, al probava mi ne radi od punkcije,  uz napuhanost od homona i od hiperstimulacije sad još i zatvor,  ništa ne mogu obuč,   ne znam u čemu ću putovat sutra, u piđami izgleda :Laughing: 
Držim ti fige za AIH,   svima vam držim fige!!!!

----------


## lastavica1979

danas sam primila stopericu i idem u ponedjeljak na kavu kak je rekao dr K :Smile: ...Ne znam da li mora muz ic s menom, da li bi ja to mogla sama jer on radi kod privatnika i svaki slobodan dan mu uzimaju od godisnjeg,a ionako cemo uzorak od doma donijet....

----------


## lastavica1979

Venera 21 AIH svi moraju prvo proci ko ima prohodne jajovode. Moja dg prije policisticni jajnici operirala cistu na lijevom jajniku on ima ovulaciju al nema folikula vrlo malo,a muz ima asthenoteratozoospermia ,morfologija 31 %. Imam problem s hipotireozom i pijem eutirox to sam saznala kad sam radila pretrage za AIH. Mislis da ima nade?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Lastavice*, naravno da možeš donijeti čašicu sa sobom. Ali to si trebala reći sestri zadnji put. Ona bi ti dala i 2 papira koje TM mora ispuniti i potpisati (potpisuje da je to njegovo,  u koliko sati je uzet uzorak i koliko dana je bila apstinencija). I naravno, moraš to dostaviti u roku od sat vremena.
Probaj sutra otići pa da TM eventualno naknadno dođe potpisati...
Po meni je tvoja dijagnoza za icsi, ali aih moraš proći - gledaj na to kao na stepenicu bliže ivf-u. A s druge strane, možda i upali, pa nećeš ni morati na ivf  :Smile: 
Držim fige!!!
*Kinki*, nek ti bude što ugodniji let sutra! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jednog ali vrijednog!!!

----------


## lastavica1979

Da tako i gledam kao stepenicu prema IVf i rekla sam dr da se ja nebi zadrzavala na AIH jer mislim da su male sanse neda mi se gubit vrijeme. MOj plan je jedan IVF ovdje dok cekam Maribor. Samo moram poslat papire za Maribor. U kojoj si ti fazi AuroraBlu

----------


## venera21

Lastavice, slažem se s Aurorom što se tiče metode. Evo, meni već 4-ti AIH, iz mjeseca u mjesec idem, a kao što vidiš rezulatata još nema. Kod mene je sve ok, a muž ima teratozoospermiu i pokretljivost ¨malaca¨je dosta mala-tak da i ja smatram da sam kandidat za IVF. Dosad nisam ništa doktoru govorila, ali ako ovaj put ne uspije, tražit ću ga da idem na IVF.

Kinki, držim fige... :Smile:

----------


## lastavica1979

Haj ja sam rekla dr da ovaj moze AIH,al vise ne neda mi se gubit vrijeme na 5% dal li ce uspijet ili nece. Sutra cu to i dr T reci,ako se ne slazu ja na svoju odgovornost odbijam AIH i hocu IVF.

----------


## lastavica1979

Mozda oni preporucaju AIH zbog toga jer sam ja imala prirodnu trudnocu biokemijsku pa mozda kao ima sanse,al vidjet cemo,sutra ujutro u 8 sam na kavi  :Smile:  u vinogradskoj

----------


## venera21

Meni je dr.T odmah na početku rekao da i uz ovu dijagnozu koju mi muž ima, ima šansi da ostanem trudna prirodno (a već prošlo skoro 1,5 god.), jer su moji jajovodi prohodni. On se samo toga drži.

Lastavice, sretno sutra na kavi... :Smile: !

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Lastavice*, sretno na kavi!!! Nema sutra dr.Tomića, na godišnjem je do 8.6.
A ja čekam ivf  u 9.mj.

----------


## lastavica1979

AAAAAAAA nema sutra dr T joj smrc bas sam se na njega navikla...Nista ko bude. Sutra cu reci Kuni a di je kavica :Smile:

----------


## lastavica1979

Mislim da se sutra necemo moci tipkat jer su mi poslali na mail da nema samo sutra foruma.

----------


## lastavica1979

haj evo mene prezivjela nije bilo strasno,samo jako dugo sam ostala pa sam umorna....Ja ne znam da li sam ja predmet uvijek neke zezancije mozda tako izgledam....kad je doso biolog mi reci da su spermici jako dobri al slaba pokretljivost stajao je cijelo vrijeme pored mene dok je trajao postupak i reko mi da ak me bu kaj svrbelo navecer da su to spermici masu repom ja crkla od smijeha

----------


## mia74

Pozdrav cure!!
I ja danas bila u Vinogradskoj...bila sam i u petak-bojala se da bi mi danas bilo prekasno,ali doc mi rekao da je prerano i da dođem u ponedjeljak.
Imam na desnom jajniku 2 folikula 10/10 i na lijevom 1 folikul 9mm,endometrij 6 i to na 10dc.Dobila sam tri ampule Menopura,svaki dan po jednu i u četvrtak sam opet gore!!
I nadam se da će svi jednako rasti i da će biti nečega za punkciju,a da doživim i transfer....hu hu...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*mia74*, a kakva ti je bila stimulacija? klomifeni?

----------


## mia74

Da,bila sam na klomifenima od 3-7dc po 2 tbl. i danas sam dobila tri Menopura,svaki dan jedan,pa ćemo vidjeti u četvrtak kakvo je stanje....

----------


## AuroraBlu

*mia*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitnu kombinaciju klomifena i menopura!!!

----------


## lastavica1979

di si sjedila mija...ja sam bila u plavoj vessti i imam nacale

----------


## mia74

Joj.......da bude dobitna..Obavijestim vas u četvrtak kakva je situacija :Smile: 
*Lastavice*,ja sam bila oko 11h.Kad si ti bila?

----------


## kinki

Mia držim fige!  Super je da su ti pravilnog oblika i jednake veličine.  Sigurno nisu cistični i garant će bit jajnih stanica.   Jedino mi čudno da ti tako sporo rastu-meni 10. dan već bude punkcija.  Jel i inače kasno ovuliraš?    vjerovatno ti je zato i dao menopure,  sad će to bit po ps-u.   Ako te to tješi-evo ja sam tek 4. put dobila dobar embrij i to jedan jedini od silnih folikula.  Bila je prevelika razlika u veličini folikula,   večina ih je bila premala a ovi veliki su bili nepravilni,  dali samo 3 jajne stanice.   Al eto-možda bude jedan ali vrijedan....

----------


## lastavica1979

ja sam od 8-12.30,a ja sam taman u 11 bila u postupku nisi me mogla vidje. poslije sam lezala 20 min. Dr je rekao nek se ponasam normalno ne treba mirovat,kak ove Utrogestane vaginalno ujutro i navecer pa to sve curka kad stavis moras bar pol sata lezat da ne iscurka

----------


## mia74

*Kinki*,kao prvo,nadam se da si dobro,da odmaraš...
Što se tiče mojih mjera-folikula-i meni se činilo da je malo,ali meni se ciklus pomaknuo,tj prije svih postupaka mi je bio 25.dana,a nakon stimulacije na 28-29.dana,pa možda i nisu tako mali-ja se tješim-vidjet ćemo..Možda ih Menopuri malo nafilaju..Trebam se javit u četvrtak-to mi je 14dc.pa ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## lastavica1979

haj Venera 21 jel ti imas kakvih znakova,ja nikakvih kao da nisam nigdje ni bila niti me strecaju jajnici niti imam ikakvu bol nemam pojima da li bi trebala nesto imat i osjecat

----------


## mia74

*Lastavice*,isitna Bog,ja nikad nisam bila na AIH-u,al to što ništa ne osjećaš,to ne znači da je nešto loše..Svatko drugačije reagira,to sam zaključila s foruma.Pa se ti ništa ne uzbuđuj..Bit će sve pet :Yes:

----------


## lastavica1979

ja se ne uzbudjujem jer ne ocekujem nista,samo mi je bad imam toliko posla doma,na godisnjem sam i sad da ne napravim taj posao mi je zao,ak ga idem radit i preforsam se opet bi mi bilo zao. Ipak mislim da malo lakse treba radit doma

----------


## venera21

Lastavice, ni ja nakon inseminacije nisam osjećala ništa. Nakon par dana počelo me štrecati u jajnicima. Čak 6-sti dan me obično boli cijeli dan jedan jajnik (to je vrijeme kad bi trebala biti implantacija- i ja se uvijek nadam, ali ništa). Najbolje ti je da se ne obazireš na simptome, jer to je sve subjektivno. Utrići i napuhuju i tjeraju da jedeš više, i (.)(.) se povećaju, i bradavice bole; čak imam vrtoglavice. Nakon prvog puta, nisam skoro radila ništa do bete, jer sam mislila da se trebam paziti, a sad radim sve i svašta. Ak će se primiti, primiti će se. Probaj se do bete s nečim zaokupirati da ne misliš na to.

----------


## kinki

Mia držim fige!!!!!!!   Menopuri će to riješit!!! Lastavice nemoj pratit simptome,ne možeš ih imat tako rano,utrići i psiha rade svoje.

----------


## lastavica1979

haj al ja ne osjecam nista,samo lagane vrtoglavice i pospanost,al to je od utrica vjerojatno......sta bude bude. Ne znam ako ovaj put ne uspije da li odmah kad dobijem mengu mogu pocet s Klomifenima i nastavit ponovo da ne propustam ciklus?

----------


## špelkica

Ne znam kolko ti je to pametno, bolje je otići na ultrazvuk prije nego što počneš s klomifenom da se vidi da su jajnici čisti, ja sam tak imala cistu i doktor je rekao ne uzimati klomifen da se situacija ne pogorša.
A utrići mogu izazvati vrtoglavicu i pospanost ako se uzimaju oralno. Bolje vaginalno jer onda nema nuspojava.

----------


## kinki

> haj al ja ne osjecam nista,samo lagane vrtoglavice i pospanost,al to je od utrica vjerojatno......sta bude bude. Ne znam ako ovaj put ne uspije da li odmah kad dobijem mengu mogu pocet s Klomifenima i nastavit ponovo da ne propustam ciklus?



Pa ja sam išla tri put zaredom na AIH uz klomifene,  ka uzmeš štopericu popucaju i ev ciste....Mislim da Tomić nema taj običaj, kod njega se uvik radi pauza od misec dana, meni je nakon Femare reko pauza misec dana al to je bio iVF pa ne znam dal je tako i kod AIH...

----------


## lastavica1979

Šmrc pauza...onda ljeto dopusti i nista moram čekat do 9 mjeseca. Ja utrice stavljam vaginalno 2x2 pa osjecam pospanost nemam pojima vise,ne opterecujem se danas ribam kucu ak se hoce primit nek se primi,ak ne onda 9 mjesec ponovo

----------


## špelkica

Kinki, ne znači da će onda i ciste i popucati, mojaq nije nakon štoperice, a vjerujem da klomifen onda dodatno potiče rast ciste, nikad ne znaš. Uvijek se najbolje dogovorit s doktorom. I ja sam kad sam bila na ciljanima uzimala klomifen dva mjeseca za redom, treći mj je bila pauza i cista. Svatko drukčije reagira, a čula sam da nije loše zaredom radit AIH, neki to doktori prakticiraju.

----------


## lastavica1979

ja bi voljale ic za redom

----------


## venera21

Lastavice, ja prakticiram ovak. Ak mi dr. napiše da idem vaditi betu 14-ti dan, tak napravim i odmah drugi dan nosim njemu nalaz. Menga mi dođe 2-3 dana nakon što prestanem s utrićima. Kad ti trebaš vaditi betu? Hoće li se Tomić do tad vratiti?

Dva mjeseca zaredom uzimala sam klomifene, zato jer sam u prvom ciklusu imala samo jedan folikul, a u drugom uz 4 folikula i cistu; pa je ciklus iza toga rekao da moramo odmoriti jajnike. Najbolje se s njim dogovoriti, jer kod svake žene je drukčije.

----------


## venera21

Imam pitanje za sve curke: da li je koja imala (naravno prije filanja s utrićima) spotting negdje 22,23 dan ciklusa?

Pitam jer nakon dva ciklusa s utrićima spotting je nestao (utriće sam uzimala na usta), a sad uzimam utriće vaginalno jer ne mogu voziti auto kak mi se spava i spotting se opet pojavio!

----------


## lastavica1979

haj ja nemam pojima kad trebam betu vadit rekao je za dva tjedna,ak prije menga ne dojde.Mislim da se dr T vraca 8.6 mozda malo prije ja moram vadit betu. Ja isto sve radim osim usisavanja i nosenja ves po stepenicama jer i kad nisam u postupku to mm radi,a cesto i pegla

----------


## ema

drage moje....na sto muka sam i nemam pojma sta da radim....ovako....
danas sam kod svog dr.radila briseve, veli da se nalaz ceka deset dana, taman bi ja tu negdje trebala dobiti m.veli mi dr k.da bi mogli probati sa IVF-om u 6 mj, znaci sljedeci ciklus..eee a sad me muci to sta ja 19.05.putujem....taman dan nakon transfera.......
sta da radim???????????????????????

----------


## lastavica1979

Pa ja mislim da bi mogla putovat,kad napravis postupak onda draga moja sve je u Božjim rukama. Kad dojdes na odrediste mirujes i to je to. Bas mi je jucer frendica koja je bila na IVF u vinogradskoj rekla kak je dan nakon punkcije isla na jarun na kavicu i evo sad ima malog pišonju

----------


## mia74

*Ema*,kak znaš kad će ti biti transfer?
Evo mene,od doktora...
Ja fakat nemam pojma kaj je meni!!!!
Već sam pomalo luda od svega,ne znam šta bih mislila o sebi,hormonima..
Naime,moji folikuli su nešto i narasli,ona dva lijeva su 15/16,a onaj desni je zakazao,13.Endić mi je 7mm-bio u ponedjeljak 6,znači minimalan pomak.
Ja ne mogu vjerovat da tako sporo rastu!!U biti,kad sam bila na punoj stimulaciji prvo su mi stajali,a onda se kao nešto pokrenuli..
I sad se moram pomoliti Bogu da još malo porastu jer sam dobila još dva Menopura.....
U nedjelju imam punkciju,a onda ko živ ko mrtav...
Ne mogu vjerovat....još sam u šoku...

----------


## mia74

Da..nisam najvažnije napomenula..Danas mi je 13dc. što znači da mi je punkcija 16dc

----------


## mia74

Najrađe bih se zavukla u mišju rupu ili možda bolje da odem na neki pusti otok-prije nego što spalim na živce :Undecided:

----------


## lastavica1979

nemoj se zivcirat to ti samo jos gore,psiha jako djeluje. Mi smo uz tebe i drzat cemo fige da sve bude super i da sve dobro prođe

----------


## mia74

Da..znam da se ne smijem živcirat...malo je to teže..
Ne mogu vjerovat da ću to napisati,ali jedva čekam da odem na posao popodne,samo da o tome ne mislim..

----------


## ema

misla sam na to ako dode do transfera ....ja ti sve gledam sa pozitivne strane, sta se svega toga tice....... kad bi doslo do transfera to bi od prileke bilo tako kako sam izracunala....jer sva tri putami je identicno,,znam ne mora biti i ovaj put, ali uglavnom, putovala bi po mojoj racunici dan nakon transfera....

----------


## ema

lastavica 1979 imas pravo kad napravim postupak sve je u bozjim rukama....sta bude bude.....
vidit cu kako ce se situacija odvijati....

----------


## mia74

Eh..blago tebi kad možeš izračunat transfer....
Sam put ti ne bi trebao biti naporan...mislim sjediš..ne dižeš ništa i tako nešto..A tamo gdje dođeš,znaš kako se trebaš ponašati!
Sve četiri u zrak i uživancija :Grin:

----------


## lastavica1979

Mia zasto nisi uzela malo bolovanja da se psihicki pripremis,malo shopinga,kavica s frendicama i to te opusti ne razmisljas na nesto negativno,tak ja radim...hahaha obidjem sve centre pogledam kaj ima dojdem doma rucak onda mm dojde kavica s njim i poslije telka i mazenje s njim. ja sam god sad

----------


## mia74

Da idem na GO,ne dolazi u obzir-na žalost-ima nas premalo,a radim na mjestu gdje si to baš i ne mogu priuštiti..
Meni ti je dan,u biti,jako ispunjen što meni i odgovara jer sam aktivan tip-čak kad sam na go,volim aktivan odmor-u kombinaciji sa izležavanjem :Grin: ..
I sutra mi je dan popunjen,što je dobro..A šta će biti u subotu,ne znam..Ne radim,al ću si naći neki posao..
Ma..možda me i pusti sve to...
Hvala Bogu,dogovorila sam kavu sa svojim kokama pa ću malo "ohanit"..

----------


## lastavica1979

tako i treba kavica na terasi nekoj i sve pusti kako Bog da.....ja se svaku vecer molim za sve nas i vjerojatno ce bit pozitivnih rezultata za sve kad tad ne smijemo odustat

----------


## lastavica1979

eee curke danas je poceo se javljat desni jajnik kaj bu bu rekli su nasi stari

----------


## kinki

Ema, putovanje samo po sebi ti neće naškodit-čak suprotno! Međutim, ne bih se pouzdala u tvoju računicu, tako sam i ja mislila-bit će ko i uvijek-na kraju je ovaj put sve teklo drukčije.  Jel ideš na stimuliranu? Ako ti bude radio kuna vjerovatno će htjet ić na blastice-znači et dva dana kasnije...

----------


## lastavica1979

venera 21 kaj ima novog kod tebe? Kod mene nista kao da nisam ni bila na AIH. Danas sam se uhvatila cupat drač u vrtu hi,hi

----------


## venera21

Cure help! Danas mi je 14-dan nakon inseminacije. Betu sam vadila u Petrovoj i tata mi je podigao nalaz i kaže: 19,9! Jel to prenisko??????

----------


## lastavica1979

ne bi te rado razocarala,al po meni je...meni je prirodna trudnica bila beta 30,7 i pala na 2,2

----------


## lastavica1979

ali mozda se bude duplala

----------


## lastavica1979

al moj gin je rekao trudnoca je.......saljem pozitivne vibrice da bude 5x tolika cifra bete

----------


## venera21

I ja sam svoju baš sad zvala i ona veli isto trudnoća, ali rana. Moram betu ponoviti u ponedjeljak i srijedu, ak se bude duplala bit će super!!! Hvala na vibrama!

----------


## lastavica1979

ma ja se nadam da ce se sigurno duplat voljela bi to od srca....Jel ti dala Duphastone

----------


## venera21

Ne želim se još veseliti.....Kaj nisu Duphastoni isto kaj i utrići?

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Venera*, držim fige!!! Sada je teško reći nešto pametno, ali u svakom slučaju sve šanse postoje da se beta podupla. Ali isto tako, nažalost, može biti i biokemijska. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prvu varijantu!!!

----------


## ema

ma ne brinem se ja zaDR.K. mi se sve dogovorimo....
brine me to putovanje....al prije cu viditi te briseve, tj nalaz kad dode pa cu onda dalje.....
kako si mi ti?????

----------


## lastavica1979

Ja se pametnjakovicka tek sad 22 dc sjetila da sam ovaj mjesec zaboravila Duphastone pit,ne znam da li utrici to zamjenjuju il sam trebala oba dvoje pit nemam pojima,a nisam ni dr K pitala zaboravila sam

----------


## Aurora*

> Ja se pametnjakovicka tek sad 22 dc sjetila da sam ovaj mjesec zaboravila Duphastone pit,ne znam da li utrici to zamjenjuju il sam trebala oba dvoje pit nemam pojima,a nisam ni dr K pitala zaboravila sam


I Duphastone i Urogestan su progesteron, prema tome uzima se jedno ili drugo.

----------


## kinki

Ja dobila mengu....

----------


## mia74

Ajme *Kinki*......Nakon svega...baš mi je žao.. :Crying or Very sad: 
Drži se :Love:

----------


## lastavica1979

aaaaaa kinki bas mi je zao.....mislim da cu ju i ja uskoro dobit sta ćemo idemo dalje u nove pobjede

----------


## nina1

kinki  :Love:

----------


## Marnie

kinki baš mi je žao  :Sad: .

----------


## AuroraBlu

Kinki,  :Sad:   :Love:  sad se odmori i opusti preko ljeta, uživaj, i jesen će sigurno biti plodna!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Venera*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju betu!!!

----------


## narnija

Drage moje,

evo da vam se napokon i ja javim...stalno vas čitam ali sam malo pauzirala ..dva mjeseca i odmarala se od svega...obavila sam svoju 4 inseminaciju 22.5. i čekam vađenje bete u slijedeći ponedjeljak .... ...jedva čekam da ih obavim šest i da prijeđemo na IVF jer mi se čine tako uzaludne .....


vibram za Venerinu poduplanu  betu ....pusa svima

----------


## lastavica1979

haj i ja u ponedjeljak idem vadit betu,ako mi prije menga ne dojde. Ne znam jel zbog utrica moze kasnit menga kao da se poremeti ciklus

----------


## venera21

Curke, hvala vam na vibrama! Ja sam tak uzbuđena, nisam spavala cijelu noć. Nalaz ću podići oko 15 h.

Lastavice, meni menga obično dođe nakon 2 dana poslije prestanka uzimanja utrića.

----------


## lastavica1979

i ja mislim na tebe venera i bas bi voljela da se beta podupla,jedva cekam da nam javis vibram za tebe

----------


## venera21

Hvala cure na vibrama, ali beta je danas 19,70, a u petak je bila 19,90. Tužna sam jako.....
Ima li smisla ići vaditi betu preksutra?

----------


## lastavica1979

nemoj gubit nadu nije se drasticno spustila.....meni je s 30,7 nakon 3 dana pala na 2,2..... saljem ti vibre budi pozitivna

----------


## AuroraBlu

Uh, žao mi je Venera,  :Sad:  mislim da se nemaš čemu nadati. Beta se MORA duplati i to je to. Javi se svakako doktoru s rezultatom.

----------


## Aurora*

> Hvala cure na vibrama, ali beta je danas 19,70, a u petak je bila 19,90. Tužna sam jako.....
> Ima li smisla ići vaditi betu preksutra?


Zao mi je jako, *venera21*.  :Sad:  Iz ovoga je tesko za ocekivati da bi se trudnoca jos mogla zadrzati, cini se da je to ipak biokemijska...  :Sad:  Mozda je bolje da betu umjesto prekosutra odes vaditi u petak ili cak u ponedjeljak. Jer sada je bitno da se vidi da beta pada i da dobijes nalaz negativne bete kako bi se iskljucile komplikacije.

----------


## venera21

> Zao mi je jako, *venera21*.  Iz ovoga je tesko za ocekivati da bi se trudnoca jos mogla zadrzati, cini se da je to ipak biokemijska...  Mozda je bolje da betu umjesto prekosutra odes vaditi u petak ili cak u ponedjeljak. Jer sada je bitno da se vidi da beta pada i da dobijes nalaz negativne bete kako bi se iskljucile komplikacije.


Pa nije mi jasno zašto onda beta ne pada?

Kakve bi mogle biti komplikacije? Nemam baš znanja nekog o biokemijskim trudnoćama

----------


## narnija

Draga Venera žao mi je , ja sam imala biokemijsku u 12 mjesecu , beta mi je bila oko 10 i pala je za tjedan dana na 4 i procurila sam hvala bogu, što se tiće komplikacija cure misle na to da je sada nabitnije da dobiješ sama mengu a da ne moraš završiti na čišćenju ili ne daj bože da je vanmaterična ali za nju mislim da je premala beta .......žao mi je jako .....samo hrabro dalje ....proći će tuga ...

----------


## venera21

Hvala cure na utješnim riječima, nisam mislila da će biti tako teško. Moja gin mi je preporučila da sutra još vadim betu, da vidi da li se smanjila. 

Čudno me nekako malo bolucka trbuh i glava me boli i tako već nekoliko dana, osjetila sam da se nešto događa, ali nisam se nadala da će tako završiti.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Žao mi je *Venera*, ali nemoj zaboravit da je biokemijska jako dobar znak za ubuduće.

----------


## Marnie

> Žao mi je *Venera*, ali nemoj zaboravit da je biokemijska jako dobar znak za ubuduće.


Tako je. To je potvrda da može doći do ugnježđavanja mrvice i da ćeš kad tad ostati u drugom stanju  :Smile: . Drži se i skupi snage za dalje  :Heart:

----------


## mia74

*Venera21*,baš mi je žao... :Love: 

Cure,pitanjce!!
Da li za transfer treba isto pidžama itd..kao za punkciju?
Koliko se ostaje ležati nakon transfera?
Pliz netko,danas nisam stigla zvati i pitati,a treba mi info za sutra!!

----------


## Gabi25

Treba ti spavaćica i papuče, a leži se 2 sata poslije transfera, bar je tako bilo početkom godine kad sam ja išla
sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mia74

Thanx *Gabi25*..
Hm..nisam znala da se tako dugo ostaje..dobro..vidjet ću sutra..

----------


## lastavica1979

haj mene zanima da li se u vin. zamrzavaju zameci......citam ostale postove i ispada da se samo na vv i u vin ne zamrzavaju,a po ostalim klinikama da ne razumijem sad ili ja to nesto krivo shvacam

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Lastavice*, pa jel tebi uopće jasna problematika ovog našeg mpo zakona?!?! Zamrzavanje zametaka je, na nesreću svih nas, zabranjeno. Kao i oplodnja više od 3 jajne stanice. Zamrzavaju se jedino neoplođene jajne stanice - što je u rezultatu skoro pa jednako kao da su ih odmah uništili.

----------


## lastavica1979

aha sorry al ja tako shvatila nesto onda krivo

----------


## venera21

Cure, da li možda znate da li u petak Kuna radi?

----------


## lastavica1979

mislim da ti je on svaki dan gore,ako nije na 5 katu onda je na 3....

----------


## gričanka

AuroraBlu, .... ajde pliz na pospremanje PPretinca  :Grin:

----------


## AuroraBlu

jesam  :Smile:

----------


## venera21

Cure, da li možda znate da li Kuna radi u petak? Ili bilo tko?

----------


## venera21

Nekaj mi se čudno događa s kompom! A dr.T dolazi u pon?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Najbolje ti je u petak ujutro nazvati pa pitati rade li. A Dr.T.dolazi u srijedu, mislim. Do 8.6. je na godišnjem, sad ne znam je li i taj 8.još na godišnjem ili radi.

----------


## NikolinicaB

Drage moje djevojčice...
ja Vas svakodnevno čitam i moja Paulica u trbuhu samo poskače kada dođem na ovaj forum...
Mis mo inače savršeno i jedva čekamo da nam se koja od Vasprudruži  :Smile:  :Smile: .
*Narnija draga pa ti si živa*  :Smile:  bit će bolje nakon IVF držim svima figice i šaljem vibrice
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnie

> Cure, da li možda znate da li Kuna radi u petak? Ili bilo tko?


ja sam naručena u petak za pregled, pa pretpostavljam da dr. K. radi.

----------


## mia74

Cure,evo mene sa transfera..
Imala sam punkciju u nedjelju-bilo nas je sedam i svih sedam je imalo transfer!!Što je stvarno super!!!
Imala sam 2 js-obje su se oplodile,danas vračene kao 8-stanične!!
Koliko sam shvatila,oni sutra rade pa su i u petak sigurno tamo!
A sad odmaram i čekam.... :Raspa:

----------


## venera21

Bravo Mia, baš mi je drago da si konačno imala transfer. Držim fige za obje!! 


Evo, danas mi je beta 7,2 i sad čekam m. Kaj mislite da li će brzo doći?

----------


## lastavica1979

AAA bas mi je jako žao Venera sta si dogovorila s dr? Ides na jos koji AIH? Mia vibrice za tvoje 2 js

----------


## delfin

*mia74,* i naravno sve vi koje ste prošle postupke u Vinogradskoj,možete li mi reći ako punkcija pada u nedjelju ili subotu postoji li i tada mogućnost opće anestezije ili samo u tjednu? I kako vi to odrađujete? Stisnete zube ili spavate? Ja se rijetko javljam, ali svakodnevno čitam ove stranice. Planiram prvi postupak na jesen kod dr. Tomića i puna sam pitanja i straha.
Zahvaljujem na svim odgovorima.

----------


## mia74

*Delfin*,anesteziju su dobile dvije cure-nisam shvatila kako su je dobile.Za jednu znam da je tražila jer ima "neobičan"smještaj jajnika pa dok doktor dođe do folikula,cura vidi zvijezde!!
Inače,bila je nedjelja,pa očito i nedjeljom daju anesteziju.
A mi ostale smo dobile koktelčić po kojem ti se vrti i vrti...

----------


## ema

delfin, ja sam prva dva puta dobila koktelcic, a zadnji put sam bila bas pod opcom anestezijom i to ti je bila subota,  radili su pod opcom jer mi je jajnik cudno smijesten pa me boli uzasno, zato su sami odredili da idem pod opcom anestezijom...
mia74 ma cestitke velike na transferu....svaka cast.... super...sad uzivaj doma. odmaraj a ja ti drzim ogromne fige.....

----------


## delfin

*mia 74 i ema,*hvala na odgovorima. Mia 74, sretno! A kakvi su ti koktelčići,mislim, boli li pod njima? Da li ja mogu inzistirati na opčoj anesteziji? Ajme, sramota koja sam ja kukavica....

----------


## kinki

> *mia 74 i ema,*hvala na odgovorima. Mia 74, sretno! A kakvi su ti koktelčići,mislim, boli li pod njima? Da li ja mogu inzistirati na opčoj anesteziji? Ajme, sramota koja sam ja kukavica....



Ako ideš prvi puta na punkciju, i ako si u stimuliranom postupku-dobit ćeš anesteziju.  Najavi da ju želiš, i to jutro nemoj ništa jesti ni piti.  Ja sam bila na punkciji 4 puta kod dr Tomića,   samo me zadnji put bolilo jer sam bila u hiperstimulaciji.  Nikad nisam tražila anesteziju al prvi put su mi je htjeli dati pa nisu jer sam ja popila kavu to jutro...

----------


## kinki

> *mia 74 i ema,*hvala na odgovorima. Mia 74, sretno! A kakvi su ti koktelčići,mislim, boli li pod njima? Da li ja mogu inzistirati na opčoj anesteziji? Ajme, sramota koja sam ja kukavica....



Koktelčići te zamantaju i nije te strah,  eto mene je zadnji put bolilo al to toliko kratko traje da stvarno nije problem izdržat.  Ja uvik popijem ketonal prije punkcije :Smile: )

----------


## kinki

Venera beta ti mora past na nulu, ako ne padne morat ćeš na kiretažu...Vanmaterična nije garant jer te ne boli i jer beta ne skače pa pada, al ipak trebala ti je past na nulu do sada.  Uostalom dr će ti najbolje znat reć šta je.   Držim fige da se samo očisti!

----------


## delfin

*kinki,*hvala.

----------


## ema

> *mia 74 i ema,*hvala na odgovorima. Mia 74, sretno! A kakvi su ti koktelčići,mislim, boli li pod njima? Da li ja mogu inzistirati na opčoj anesteziji? Ajme, sramota koja sam ja kukavica....


opcu anesteziju daju kako kome, ja sam prvi put naglasila, pa sam ipak dobila samo koktelcic, on te da malo osamuti i nije te strah ali bol osjetis, i traje kako kome, mene su prvi put mrcvarili deset min.jer nisu nikako mogli uhvatiti, i bolilo me uzasno, drugi put je bilo malo lakse....a treci put su mi dali opcu...
nekim curam daju samo koktelcic... bilo nas petero u sobi i bas su se neke cudile, kako neke dobe samo koktelcic a neke opcu...
draga ti pitaj doktora pa ces vidjeti sta ce ti reci....

----------


## tara01

Bok cure! 
Relativno sam nova na vašem forumu pa se ne snalazim najbolje, ali kao trudilica imam staža.  :Smile:  
Naručena sam u Vinogradskoj, u utorak idem prvi put. Nadam se da ste vi zadovoljne? 
 :Smile:

----------


## reny123

Ja sam jako zadovoljna. Vrijedni su, ljudski pristup, brzina i dogovor. U ponedjeljak imam punkciju, tražila sam opću anesteziju i sestra me predbilježila. Kod punkcije s klomifenima me boljelo i uhvatila me panika, pa mi je dr. Tomić rekao da ga podsjetim da u stimuliranom ciklusu dobijem opću anesteziju.

----------


## venera21

> Venera beta ti mora past na nulu, ako ne padne morat ćeš na kiretažu...Vanmaterična nije garant jer te ne boli i jer beta ne skače pa pada, al ipak trebala ti je past na nulu do sada.  Uostalom dr će ti najbolje znat reć šta je.   Držim fige da se samo očisti!


Došla je m danas i to vrlo bolna. Nisam joj se već dugo tako veselila! To bi sad trebalo biti onda ok?

----------


## mia74

*Tara01*,o Vinogradskoj i cijelom timu koji gore radi-samo riječi pohvale!!
Meni osobno su oba doktora super-mada ja preferiram dr.K.!!
Sestre su izmišljene,a tek biolog...ma sve,sve najbolje!!!
Niti jedne sekunde nisam požalila što sam odabrala Vinogradsku,mada mi je Petrova ili VV puno bliži...
Zato,cijelom timu na 5.katu :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Venera*, to ti je to, ne moraš se ništa brinuti. Nadam se da će ti idući postupak biti dobitan!

Vibrice svima, nek bude +++++++++++++++ za sve nas!

*Kinki,* nadam se da si se oporavila  :Cool: 

 :Bye:  svima s Hvara!

----------


## FionaM

Curke, može pomoć??
Ako sve bude u redu, meni bi aspiracija i transfer trebali biti u onom tjednu kad su dva praznika (22. i 25.06.). Zna li netko hoće li raditi normalno ta dva dana kad su praznici??

----------


## tara01

Hvala na odgovoru! Mia, sad je i meni lakše po tom pitanju; malo sam se dvoumila jel mi izbor bio dobar! 
Dr. K. znam jer sam prije par godina ležala tamo, sjećam se da je super.
U utorak idem prvi put, na dogovor valjda. Pa ću saznati što slijedi dalje!  :Smile:

----------


## venera21

Cure u postupcima, držim vam fige da budu uspješni! 

Aurora, hvala. Jel se i ti spremaš sad u 6 mj. u postupak?

----------


## draga

Cure moze li mi netko potvrditi dali su prava nevjencanih parova jednaka vjencanima? Ili jos detaljnije - *dali nevjenaci parovi placaju* postupke koje vjencani ne placaju?

Nemam informacija o ovome a frendici je to netko rekao i sad pokusavam dobiti potvrdu da to nije istina.

Hvala.

----------


## mia74

*FionaM*,koliko znam  od 27.-30.6 je kongres ESHRE u Rimu i pretpostavljam da idu svi doktori,a tebe zanima onaj period od 22-25.6 pa pretpostavljam da rade,ako ništa barem jedan doc.
U svakom slučaju nazovi sestre i informiraj se,objasni im svoju situaciju i sigurno će ti reći!!

----------


## mia74

*Reny123,*danas je punkcija,zar ne!?
Sretno i javi kako je bilo-koliko čega itd..

----------


## kinki

> Došla je m danas i to vrlo bolna. Nisam joj se već dugo tako veselila! To bi sad trebalo biti onda ok?


vjerovatno će sve otići, al po onom šta čitam ako imaš betu-treba je ponavljat dok ne dođe na nulu...ipak, vjerujem da je dovoljno otić na uzv nakon menge, pitaj doktora za svaki slučaj...želim ti više sreće idući put!!!

----------


## kinki

> Cure moze li mi netko potvrditi dali su prava nevjencanih parova jednaka vjencanima? Ili jos detaljnije - *dali nevjenaci parovi placaju* postupke koje vjencani ne placaju?
> 
> Nemam informacija o ovome a frendici je to netko rekao i sad pokusavam dobiti potvrdu da to nije istina.
> 
> Hvala.


Nevjenčani moraju dokazati da žive zajedno(imaš negdi na ovom forumu cili zakon, nisam sigurna kako se to dokazuje i koliko dugo trebaju živit zajedno),   i ne plačaju ništa.

----------


## frka

> Nevjenčani moraju dokazati da žive zajedno(imaš negdi na ovom forumu cili zakon, nisam sigurna kako se to dokazuje i koliko dugo trebaju živit zajedno), i ne plačaju ništa.


nije bitno koliko zive zajedno - samo se ode kod javnog biljeznika po izjavu kojom se potvrdjuje vanbracna zajednica - komad papira, bacenih 100kn jer doticni imaju fiks ideje i to je to!

----------


## lastavica1979

haj samo vam javim moja beta je o smrc,otugovat cu i idem dalje,pusa svima

----------


## mia74

*Lastavice1979*,žao mi je :Sad:  :Love: 
Ali na jesen u nove pobijede!!!!!

----------


## lastavica1979

Da,al tako bi rado izbjegla taj AIH  to mi nema smisla

----------


## mia74

A ne znam...a da konkretno razgovaraš s doktorom?
Gle,nemaš šta izgubit,osim da te otfikari i da odradiš još jedan aih,a možda pristane pa se "popneš" stepenicu gore..

----------


## lastavica1979

pa vec sam rekla dr K da od ovog nista ne ocekujem na sta je on rekao ni nemojte.Pitala sam da li  bi mogla na IVF onda je on poceo pricu kao da ni IVF nije isto nesto veci postotak tak da ne znam

----------


## narnija

Evo curke i ja prijavljujem negativnu betu i mengu koja je stigla još jučer.....sada ću pauzirati do devetog mjeseca, jer želim u miru otići na odmor ...a onda u nove pobjede još dva AIH-a pa ako bog da nagodinu IVF....pusa svima

----------


## mia74

*Narnija* 
Odmori se preko ljeta,napuni baterije i na jesen..juriš!!

----------


## lastavica1979

Mia ti nisi isla na AIH nikako il nisi samo obiljezila. Ja nisam bas neki kompjuteras pa ne znam to obiljezavat,cak sam molila sogora da mi slicicu stavi,al za podatke mi je bad.

----------


## mia74

*Lastavice1979*,moj mm ima loš spermogram pa zbog toga nikada nisam išla na aih,što je i dobro jer imamo moj MM i ja godine.
U nalazu spermograma je i pisalo da se savjetuje ivf,pa i valjda zbog toga....

----------


## lastavica1979

i mm ima istu dijagnozu,samo kvaliteta je odlicna ali su dosta spori. Vjerojatno onda kod mene nesto ne stima kad nije doslo do oplodnje...Sva sam jadna ajme di je 9 mjesec poludit cu do tad.Onda bu sigurno dr reko friski brisevi i to ce se do 10 mjeseca otegnut sory curke malo sam pukla

----------


## venera21

Lastavice, Narnija... :Love: 

Lastavice, tako sam i ja razmišljala. Ako je kod mene sve ok, to znači da bi se moglo odmah primiti. No, u realnosti to nije tako. Ima 100 razloga zašto se baš ovaj put nije primilo. O tome ti je najbolje ne razmišljat. Znam da je teško, ali probaj.

Danas je gore bila hrpa cura, no ovdje na forumu, di ste? 4 cure su bile na punkciji, a hrpa ih je čekala pregled (među njima i ja; čekala sam od 07.30 do 11.00!!!).

Dr.T veli da je ovaj put bila biokemijska i da je to znak da je sluznica maternice dobra. I što mi je čudno, i ovaj ciklus idemo na inseminaciju, jer imam danas folikul 10 mm! A onda je rekao da ako ovaj put ne uspije, onda ćemo u 9 mj. razmatrati IVF!

----------


## lastavica1979

HAJ ja nazvala sestre da im kazem ishod AIH i pitala sta dalje rekle nista do 9 mjeseca,mislite da bi trebala s dr razgovarat da me ubaci jos u 6 mjesecu ako je moguce jer sutra cu vjerojatno procurit,danas nesto malo al nije menga.Pitam zbog onog kongresa jer su sestre rekle da idu u Rim na kongres

----------


## Sumskovoce

Upadam kao padobranac, ali čitam Vas cure i ne mogu da ne kažem da mi je jako žao za Lastavicu i Narniju  :Sad: 
Držim fige da slijedeći postupak bude dobitan!

----------


## tara01

I ja sam bila jučer tamo... prvi put. 
Trebamo sada prvo sve pred radnje obaviti (dobili smo cijeli popis) i dr. je rekao da ću si vjerojatno sama morati kupiti markere Ehovista, krećemo najesen. 
Zna li tko šta o tome, gdje se kupuje, koliko košta, jel to uobičajeno tako?

----------


## mia74

*Tara01*,Echovist ti je kontrast za hsg koji trebaš napraviti.Ja to nisam radila pa ti baš i ne znam o tome,ali sam načula da je cijena cca 700 kn.Ne znam da li ti koja ljekarna ima na lageru,raspitaj se.Ako nemaju lako se naruči.
Iskoristi ovaj mjesec za neke pretrage koje možeš obaviti,što prije to bolje!

----------


## venera21

> I ja sam bila jučer tamo... prvi put. 
> Trebamo sada prvo sve pred radnje obaviti (dobili smo cijeli popis) i dr. je rekao da ću si vjerojatno sama morati kupiti markere Ehovista, krećemo najesen. 
> Zna li tko šta o tome, gdje se kupuje, koliko košta, jel to uobičajeno tako?


Meni je rtg hsg radio dr.T i nije mi ništa govorio o tom markeru! A jel si ti možda bila kod Kune?

----------


## lastavica1979

Tara obavezno trazi dr da ti napise na povijest bolesti da on zahtjeva da sama kupis taj kontrast jer ti klinika nije u mogucnosti nabavit tako da ti HZZO moze refundirat novac imas pravo na to.Mozes nazvat HZZO i jos ih pitat. Ja sam hsg radila u vinogradskoj i nisam kupovala kontrast zasto ga oni sad nemaju stvarno ne znam

----------


## ema

ja kad sam bila prije dvije god kupovala sm sama kontrast....a frendica je bila prije godinu dana i rekli su joj da ne treba kupovati da imaju i oni....
e sad zast malo ovako malo onako pojma nemam....

----------


## tara01

Venera, da, kod Kune sam bila.
Nije mi ništa posebno spominjao šta imam ili nemam pravo, samo mi je na popis onih pretraga dodao naziv tog kontrasta koji trebam nabaviti. 
Raspitat ću se malo gdje ima, a još ću vidjeti s njim da mi to napiše kada dođe vrijeme za kupovinu. 
Sljedeći tjedan obavljamo ove sve pretrage, a onda čekamo nalaze... taman do jeseni bi mogli bit svi gotovi! :D

----------


## lastavica1979

Haj mene zanima da li nakon postupka zovete dr na tel da mu kazete ishod bete ili sestrama to kazete. Mene sad kopka ja nazvala sestre rekla im i one me otfikarile da cekam do jeseni, a mozda ima sanse da me u 7 mjesecu primi.Po drugim klinikama rade postupke i u 7 mjesecu

----------


## venera21

Poslije svake bete ja sam se jednostavno pojavila gore odmah drugi dan, i dr. mi odmah kaže upute za slijedeći ciklus kaj će biti. Prekjučer me sestra špotala, kaj sam došla a nisam se naručila, sad naručuju jer ima puno cura.

Jel netko zna kad oni gore idu na godišnji?

----------


## venera21

A da, dr. mi je napisao UZV u ponedjeljak, ja to sestri pokazala i nije me uopće zapisala, nego je rekla vidimo se!

----------


## reny123

Evo da prijavim. Nakon stimulacije sa 17 Menopura na 11 dc ciklusa aspirirane 3 jajne stanice. Vraćen 8 stanični i 4-6 stanični embrij. Treći se prestao dijeliti nakon oplodnje (ICSI). Sad čekam. Moram pohvaliti cijelu ekipu gore.
Ako sam dobro zapamtila, naši dr.-i idu na GO u 6. mj. Jedan 12.06., a drugi 14.06.

----------


## venera21

Reny,držim fige za obadva!

----------


## Marnie

Pa dr. Tomić je sad bio na GO do 08.06., pa ne vjerujem da će opet ići do ljeta. Vjerojatno obojica idu na kongres u Rimu koji je zadnji tjedan u 6. mj.

----------


## reny123

> Evo da prijavim. Nakon stimulacije sa 17 Menopura na 11 dc ciklusa aspirirane 3 jajne stanice. Vraćen 8 stanični i 4-6 stanični embrij. Treći se prestao dijeliti nakon oplodnje (ICSI). Sad čekam. Moram pohvaliti cijelu ekipu gore.
> Ako sam dobro zapamtila, naši dr.-i idu na GO u 6. mj. Jedan 12.06., a drugi 14.06.


Krivo napisala za GO- 12. i 14.07.2010. Ali, ipak provjerite.

----------


## kinki

> *Tara01*,Echovist ti je kontrast za hsg koji trebaš napraviti.Ja to nisam radila pa ti baš i ne znam o tome,ali sam načula da je cijena cca 700 kn.Ne znam da li ti koja ljekarna ima na lageru,raspitaj se.Ako nemaju lako se naruči.
> Iskoristi ovaj mjesec za neke pretrage koje možeš obaviti,što prije to bolje!



Majko mila,  a u Splitu kod dr Mimice PRIVATNO cijena HSG-a 1000kn, ništa ne kupuješ sam!   Ako neko od vas želi doć u Split na hsg kod mene ste dobrodošle,  prije hsg-a lipo idemo na more :Smile: ))

----------


## tara01

Zvala sam nekolio preporučenih ljekarni, ima ga samo ona na Dolcu, cijena je 830 kuna (!!!). Moram još provjeriti ima li šta u Sloveniji, a i izvidjeti za taj povrat... Raspitivala sam se i kod privatnika, i u Suncu. 
Sljedeći tjedan idemo obaviti krvne pretrage, i briseve....

Koja je razlika između hsg-a u kojem se koristi taj kontrast, i onog ultrazvučnog (osim u cijeni)?

----------


## lastavica1979

Jedan je HSG imas ultrazvucni i rengenski,a za oba se koristi kontrast.Ultrazvucni je jednostavniji jer sve obavi tamo,a rengenski te krevetom voze do rengena s kateterom i vece je zracenje

----------


## mia74

Cure,veliki pozdrav!
Kao što možda znate,objavila na odbrojavanju,ja sam procurila,taman kad sam i trebala dobiti-i nema šta drugo biti nego...
Zvala sam gore i sestra mi je rekla da ni ne moram raditi betu,a bogme ne moram ni dolaziti gore-što je dobro jer mi se ne da..
Pošteno sam se isplakala,odlučila skinut koju kilu,uživat u ljetu-skupit svu pozitivnu energiju koju sam iscrpila i dočekat more-istina tek u 8.mj,ali ću i vikendarit preko 7.mj
Jako sam bila žalosna,baš sam nekako vjerovala..Ali nemam se šta žaliti jer ipak mi je ovo prvi transfer-doživjela sam riječi biologa da su obje stanice zrele!!!-za razliku od prva dva puta!!
I to je ipak nešto,barem meni :Klap: 
Nadala sam se jer su mi se obje oplodile i bile su pravi školski primjer za 3. dan transfera,ali onaj gore kaže-ne i to je naprosto tako...
Oni koji su sada u bilo kakvim postupcima do godišnjih želim puno puno~~~~~~ i da se ne vidimo na jesen!!
A oni koji dolaze na jesen :Sad: ,kao i ja-see you!!!

----------


## MAJONI974

I ja se vraćam u Vinogradsku nakon ljeta, da konačno krenem sa pravom stimulacijom, jer klomifeni i ja nismo dobra kombinacija. Danas je bila punkcija, ali nije bilo stanice - samo cista  :Sad: ...
Mia žao mi je, ali u pravu si kad kažeš da je i to što su stanice bile zrele i školski se oplodile i dijelile korak naprijed, da je meni doći bar do toga.

----------


## mia74

*MAJONI974,*žao mi je za cistu..žao mi što nije bilo stanice.. :Sad: 
Ja sam ti bila na stimulaciji-Menopuri i reagirala sam katastrofalno!!
Imala sam jednu,nezrelu stanicu..I onda mi je bio san da dođem do transfera..A bila sam sigurna da ću sa stimulacijom dobiti ne baš brdo,ali barem malecko brdo stanica-ali šipak!
I sad,na polustimulaciji sa klomifenima i malo menopura imala sam 2js i doživjela transfer..I shvatila,da je sve relativno!!Jer sam prvi puta sa klomifenima imala 1 folikul i 1js,a sada 3 folikula i 2js,što je super!!

Zato MAJONI974,na jesen se vidimo na transferu!!! :Klap:

----------


## Tibi

*mia74* i *MAJONI974* žao mi je cure  :Love:  napunite sada baterije preko ljeta i onda idemo svi skupa na jesen po svoje smotuljke  :Heart:

----------


## lastavica1979

I meni je jako zao zbog vas cure.Ja sam isto na skudanju kila cišcenju od svih tableta i vidimo se na jesen nadam se uspijesno za sve koji idu u postupak

----------


## Tibi

*lastavica1979* sretno sa skidanjem kila i ja bih trebala dosta skinuti. Imaš kakav savjet? Bila sam počela vježbati na fitnessu 3x tjedno i na kraju se još udebljala u 2 mjeseca  :Shock: , od klasičnih dijeta smršavim ali se sve brzo vrati  :Rolling Eyes: 

Bit će nas puno na jesen, nadam se da će nam svima biti plodna  :Love:

----------


## Ogla

> Cure,veliki pozdrav!
> Kao što možda znate,objavila na odbrojavanju,ja sam procurila,taman kad sam i trebala dobiti-i nema šta drugo biti nego...
> Zvala sam gore i sestra mi je rekla da ni ne moram raditi betu,a bogme ne moram ni dolaziti gore-što je dobro jer mi se ne da..
> Pošteno sam se isplakala,odlučila skinut koju kilu,uživat u ljetu-skupit svu pozitivnu energiju koju sam iscrpila i dočekat more-istina tek u 8.mj,ali ću i vikendarit preko 7.mj
> Jako sam bila žalosna,baš sam nekako vjerovala..Ali nemam se šta žaliti jer ipak mi je ovo prvi transfer-doživjela sam riječi biologa da su obje stanice zrele!!!-za razliku od prva dva puta!!
> I to je ipak nešto,barem meni
> Nadala sam se jer su mi se obje oplodile i bile su pravi školski primjer za 3. dan transfera,ali onaj gore kaže-ne i to je naprosto tako...
> Oni koji su sada u bilo kakvim postupcima do godišnjih želim puno puno~~~~~~ i da se ne vidimo na jesen!!
> A oni koji dolaze na jesen,kao i ja-see you!!!


Glavu gore Mia74 i bikini van iz ormara... nema druge, svi smo mi u istom loncu, a forsirat ništa ne moš tako da se lijepo odmori preko ljeta, priušti si neki svoj gušt, uživaj s MM-om i na jesen u nove pohode  :Kiss:

----------


## Ogla

Majoni... i ja odo na jesen na stimulirani ako ne bude ništa od ovog... drž se!

----------


## MAJONI974

> Majoni... i ja odo na jesen na stimulirani ako ne bude ništa od ovog... drž se!


Ogla, hvala ti, a tebi sretno! Ja sam inače prošla 5 postupaka, što inseminacija, što  IVF-a i samo želim konačno stimulirani postupak gdje će mi i šanse biti veće...

----------


## venera21

Evo da prijavim, danas obavljena 5-a inseminacija. Postala je velika gužva kod nas, danas bilo nekih 6-7 punkcija i samo dvije inseminacije. Ne znam da li imamo i novih trudnica (od toliko puno cura i postupaka bi ih trebalo valjda biti)???

Majoni  :Love: ....doći će i naše vrijeme

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Venera*, nek ti je sretno!!! Ti se stvarno imaš čemu nadati s inseminacijama.

----------


## MAJONI974

Venera, nek ti 5. inseminacija bude i ona dobitna, mladi ste i stvarno se imate čemu nadati. Vidim, ti si bila vrijedna, svaki mjesec inseminacija, tako i treba! držim fige i svima ostalima koji čekaju postupak ili ishod prije ljetne pauze! da vas što manje vidim u kolovozu ( ok, možete doći na trudnički pregled)!

----------


## venera21

Hvala vam cure, i ja vama od srca želim konačno pozitivne bete!!! :Yes: 

Aurora, jesi li ti bila sad u 6 mj. u postupku?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Nisam bila u postupku, Tomić mi je u 4.mj.rekao da dođem u 9.na postupak. Njega nije bilo krajem 5.mj.kad je meni trebala biti punkcija/transfer, a opt krajem 6.mj.ih nema jer su na kongresu. Tako mi ni ne preostaje drugo nego čekat jesen...

----------


## venera21

> Nisam bila u postupku, Tomić mi je u 4.mj.rekao da dođem u 9.na postupak. Njega nije bilo krajem 5.mj.kad je meni trebala biti punkcija/transfer, a opt krajem 6.mj.ih nema jer su na kongresu. Tako mi ni ne preostaje drugo nego čekat jesen...


Baš mi je žao Aurora.....

Ne znam od kad do kad su oni gore na godišnjem, no čula sam da je sestra govorila nekome da nazove oko 20.08., da od tad prima narudžbe

----------


## andream

Ja sam u ponedjeljak prvi puta na pregledu i konzultacijama i vjerujem da ću se družiti s vama na jesen.
Sve mi je ovo deja vu pa otprilike znam što me/nas čeka.

----------


## venera21

> Ja sam u ponedjeljak prvi puta na pregledu i konzultacijama i vjerujem da ću se družiti s vama na jesen.
> Sve mi je ovo deja vu pa otprilike znam što me/nas čeka.


Dobrodošla Andream!

Ti si do sada bila na VV?

----------


## andream

Venera, da.
Nadam se da će mi promjena klinike biti dobitna.

----------


## Tibi

> Venera, da.
> Nadam se da će mi promjena klinike biti dobitna.


hoće sigurno, i ja se tome nadam iskreno  :Heart:

----------


## lastavica1979

Tibi ja skinula dvije kile nadam se da cu do 9 jos 5 koliko moram i da cu s idealnom tezinom ostat trudna hi hi

----------


## venera21

> Venera, da.
> Nadam se da će mi promjena klinike biti dobitna.


Andream, oprosti što pitam, kaj ti točno znači 30.10.2009. u potpisu?

Cure, tako je, trebamo skinuti kilice. Ja se od utrića dosta udebljala, 3 tjedna sam već na dijeti a dobila sam još jednu kilu  :Laughing: 

Držim nam fige za plodnu jesen!!!

----------


## andream

> Andream, oprosti što pitam, kaj ti točno znači 30.10.2009. u potpisu?
> 
> Cure, tako je, trebamo skinuti kilice. Ja se od utrića dosta udebljala, 3 tjedna sam već na dijeti a dobila sam još jednu kilu 
> 
> Držim nam fige za plodnu jesen!!!


Venera, to je datum rođenja naše princezice  :Wink:

----------


## Marnie

Joj cure, ne pričajte mi o debljanju, taman sam bila skinula 5 kila prije stimuliranog u Mb i nakon njega završila s tih 5 kila natrag plus još jedna  :Razz: 

Tibi i andream dobrodošle u Vinogradsku i još brže otišle s trbuščićima  :Yes:

----------


## venera21

> Venera, to je datum rođenja naše princezice


Super Andream da ste se odmah bacili na posao! Nema smisla čekati!?

----------


## andream

Naravno da nema. Bili danas, dobili popis pretraga i najranije ćemo u postupak u listopadu, u rujnu je već velika gužva.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream i Tibi*, dobrodošle!

Ja sam 5.7.na dogovoru i pregledu. Uh, nadam se da će me staviti za 9.mj.a ne za 10. jer čekam od 4.mj.

----------


## andream

Danas mi je dr Tomić rekao da napravim pretrage i javim se iza 20.8. Ali da je već puna lista za rujan?!
Tako da računamo za postupak od listopada nadalje.

----------


## Tibi

*AuroraBlu* sretno na dogovoru i da čim prije ideš u postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
*andream* taman se malo odmoriš, obaviš sve pretrage i listopad će brzo doći  :Love: 
*marnie* hvala na lijepim željama, a što se kilograma tiče nemam više što obući - sve me steže, katastrofa  :Mad: 
pozdrav svim curama ovdje i da nam svima bude plodna jesen  :Yes:

----------


## lastavica1979

JOJJJJJJJJJJJJJJ ja jedva cekam 9 sad velite guzva kak sam glupa ja se javila sestrama umijesto da sam se javila doktoru mozda bi mi napisao protokol za 9 mjesec.....Nazvat cu ja dr i morat s njim razgovarat

----------


## andream

Meni je dr rekao da sigurno neću biti u 9. mjesecu u postupku. Sestra je pak rekla neodređeno nešto. Sve u svemu nije se loše javiti doc-u.
Iako kad sam mu rekla da ću doći s nalazima u 9. mjesecu, rekao je da mogu doći već u osmom. Valjda da me prije onda i upišu.

----------


## lastavica1979

Ma da oni pocinju 20.8 ja cu se nacrtat tamo i reci ce on AIH nije tolika guzva jer nema punkcije ne zauzimam krevet meni se cini da im je to najveci problem s krevetima.....ne znam koliko kreveta ima

----------


## Ogla

> Danas mi je dr Tomić rekao da napravim pretrage i javim se iza 20.8. Ali da je već puna lista za rujan?!
> Tako da računamo za postupak od listopada nadalje.


... joj sada je i mene frka da neću moći u 9. radi gužve.... :Sad:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ogla*, a kud ti žuriš u 9.mj?!?! Pa neće ti ni trebati, tek si bila na transferu!

Jel netko za kavu idući tjedan?

----------


## reny123

Beta negativna, M stigla. Pozdrav svima i sretno!

----------


## venera21

> Beta negativna, M stigla. Pozdrav svima i sretno!


Žao mi je Reny... :Love: 

Aurora, može kavica. A koji dan?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Reny, žao mi je, želim ti uspjeh na jesen!

Paše li vam ponedjeljak?

----------


## venera21

> Reny, žao mi je, želim ti uspjeh na jesen!
> 
> Paše li vam ponedjeljak?


Meni paše!

----------


## Ogla

> *Ogla*, a kud ti žuriš u 9.mj?!?! Pa neće ti ni trebati, tek si bila na transferu!
> 
> Jel netko za kavu idući tjedan?


aaaaaaaaaaa baš si  :Heart:  ali ja sam ti se već kućno testirala i negativan je :Raspa: , sutra idem samo po svjedodžbu - sad već kada su krenili školski praznici a na jesne - na popravni  :Grin:

----------


## matahari

pozdrav svima!
pridružih se i ja, nažalost! imam osjećaj da ćemo se družiti...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ogla*, žao mi je  :Sad:  Na jesen ćemo skupa biti trudne  :Smile: 

*matahari*, dobrodošla! I da se što kraće družimo  :Smile:  Koja ti je dijagnoza?

----------


## matahari

hvala na dobrodošlici. MM-ok, ja-sumnjaju na PCO i imam nizak progesteron. čekam još da vidim što će hsg reći, idem u četvrtak.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Hoćemo kavicu u srijedu? Ima zainteresiranih?

----------


## Marnie

Ja bih mogla u srijedu  :Smile: . Da li su oba dr-a ovaj tjedan gore? Zna li tko do kada primaju za postupke? Možda odem na još jedan prirodni prije jeseni.

----------


## Tibi

*AuroraBlu* a u koliko sati i gdje bi bila kavica? Možda se pridružim ako stignem...
*Marnie* dr. T mi je rekao da ide početkom 7. mjeseca na godišnji, ali najbolje ti je gore nazvati pa provjeriti. Nadam se da ćeš još upasti u ljetni termin i da će biti dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## venera21

> Hoćemo kavicu u srijedu? Ima zainteresiranih?


Može, u koliko sati?

----------


## matahari

evo mene opet s pitanjcem...02.07. bi trebala na hsg. koja je procedura poslije hsg-a? dr T je spominjao AIH, ali kakvo je vaše mišljenje s obzirom na godišnje odmore, kad bi AIH bio???????

----------


## AuroraBlu

Paše li vam 17h u srijedu?

*Marnie*, nema ti ovaj tjedan nijednog doktora, u Rimu su. Ja sam naručena u ponedjeljak, 5.7.na konzultacije. Bojim se da rade samo sljedeći tjedan, do 12.7.onda idu na godišnje. Pitat ću u ponedjeljak kad se vraćaju. Navodno se od 20.8.može zvat za termin.

*Matahari*, mislim da ćeš morati proći AIH. Koliko imaš godina?

----------


## Marnie

Hvala AuroraBlu! 
Onda ništa od mog prirodnjaka, jer mi je sutra 8 dc, a ponedjeljak će već biti kasno  :Sad: . Odmor i kućna radinost do jeseni hehe.
Ja sam za srijedu 17h. Isto Maraskino ili negdje drugdje?

----------


## delfin

Pozz svima! Ja povremeno upadam kao padobranac, obavezno s nekim pitanjima. MM i ja bili smo na razgovoru kod dr. Tomića u 3. mjesecu. Tada nismo ušli u postupak zbog laparo koja je bila mjesec prije. Trebamo se javiti za postupak u 9. mj. Ono što me zanima je slijedeće: moram li prvo na inseminaciju ili možemo odmah na ivf. Dr je spominjao sve opcije. J bih izbjegla inseminaciju ( tko ne bi? ), jer su naše dijagnoze slijedeće: mm -oligo/oligoastheno ( varira od onog koji je za inseminaciju do onog koji je za ivf), ja- prohodni jajovodi ali bez fimbrija ( odstranjene na laparo).I da, godine, mm uskoro 36, ja uskoro 32. Jedna prirodna trudnoća prije 2,5 godine koja je završila u 6. tj. Bila je sumnja na vanmaterničnu ali nije rađena laparo ni kiretaža jer sam krvarila dok bete nije pala. 
*Oprostite na dužem postu. Zahvaljujem svima na odgovoru.*

----------


## AuroraBlu

*delfin*, sve ovisi što će ti doktor reći. moraš ga uvjeriti da nemaš vremena za inseminacije  :Smile:  . Savjetujem ti da ih nazoveš odmah i dogovoriš  konzultacije sad prije godišnjih, tako da te za 9.mj.imaju u vidu.

Može Maraschino.
Dakle, dolazimo: 
1. Venera21
2. Marnie
3. Aurorablu

----------


## delfin

*AuroraBlu, hvala.* Neki dan sam zvala i sestra mi je rekla da zovem iza 20.8. Nije mi sada dala termin za konzultacije. Probat ću opet.

----------


## matahari

imam 28 god. taj AIH s obzirom na postotak uspješnosti ne djeluje ohrabrujuće, ali...






> Paše li vam 17h u srijedu?
> 
> *Marnie*, nema ti ovaj tjedan nijednog doktora, u Rimu su. Ja sam naručena u ponedjeljak, 5.7.na konzultacije. Bojim se da rade samo sljedeći tjedan, do 12.7.onda idu na godišnje. Pitat ću u ponedjeljak kad se vraćaju. Navodno se od 20.8.može zvat za termin.
> 
> *Matahari*, mislim da ćeš morati proći AIH. Koliko imaš godina?

----------


## venera21

> imam 28 god. taj AIH s obzirom na postotak uspješnosti ne djeluje ohrabrujuće, ali...


Pa vidiš iz mog potpisa, nije baš bilo uspješno, a stvarno smo se trudili iz mjeseca u mjesec. Meni je dr. T tek sad rekao ako ne uspije iz 5-tog pokušaja, da ćemo na IVF u 9 mj. Probaj ga nagovoriti, nemaš kaj izgubiti!

Može Maraschino.
Dakle, dolazimo: 
1. Venera21
2. Marnie
3. Aurorablu

----------


## lastavica1979

Dosta je dr T ustrajan u svojoj odluci nije bas susretljiv bar kaj se mene tice. Probaj ali ne znam.Ja sam kod dr K probala pa me otkanto reko mi da sta ja mislim da je uspjesnost IVf veca nije znatno eto to je njegov odgovor. U 9 cu mu reci moze jos jedan AIH a poslije toga nema smisla meni ce 6 mjeseci proci samo hodajuci po AIH baz uspijeha.

----------


## venera21

Cure, ima li još koja za kavicu sutra?

----------


## lastavica1979

Bok curke mm i ja danas poceli pit caj od macine trave ja ne znam da li cu moci to izdrzat uzasno je katasrofa i mm je reko da nikad nista gore nije pio od ovog,al eto zbog mene ce patit ocajan okus u ustima

----------


## petra30

Lastavice, a zakaj muž pije taj čaj? Kaj nije to samo za žene? Ili sam ja sve to pobrkala?

----------


## Marnie

cure, na žalost ja moram otkazati današnju kavu, nešto mi je iskrsnulo hitno za obaviti nakon posla. Da li ste možda raspoložene za neki drugi dan, pa da nas dođe malo više?

----------


## delfin

Curke, jeste vi već dobile termine za konzultacije/postupke u rujnu? Ja sam neki dan zvala i sestra mi je rekla da zovem iza 23.8., a ja nekako imam potrebu da me sad zapiše za dogovor s doktorom. Danas i jučer zovem,nitko se ne javlja. Znam da su dr. na konferenciji, a sesetre su očito povukli na druge odjele.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Zovi u ponedjeljak, tad su sigurno svi već tamo. Ja sam se naručila za konzultacije u pon.ujutro. I nadam se da će mi dati termin u 9.mj.

Onda odgađamo kavu, ili? Samo Venera i ja možemo? A propos, Venera, kako je prošla tvoja zadnja inseminacija?  :Smile:

----------


## delfin

[QUOTE=AuroraBlu;1655971]Zovi u ponedjeljak, tad su sigurno svi već tamo. Ja sam se naručila za konzultacije u pon.ujutro. I nadam se da će mi dati termin u 9.mj.



Tnx!

----------


## venera21

> Zovi u ponedjeljak, tad su sigurno svi već tamo. Ja sam se naručila za konzultacije u pon.ujutro. I nadam se da će mi dati termin u 9.mj.
> 
> Onda odgađamo kavu, ili? Samo Venera i ja možemo? A propos, Venera, kako je prošla tvoja zadnja inseminacija?


Kaj odgađamo onda? Možda nas drugi put bude više??? 
Danas sam vadila beticu, popodne ću znati!

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Venera*, Ninochka i ja smo se ipak dogovorile da ćemo se naći u 17h u Maraschinu, pa nam se pridruži ako možeš. Držim fige za betu!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## venera21

> *Venera*, Ninochka i ja smo se ipak dogovorile da ćemo se naći u 17h u Maraschinu, pa nam se pridruži ako možeš. Držim fige za betu!!!!


Aurora, ipak neću moći.  Moram do dr. po još uputnica. Sad su mi javili moji da mi je beta 191 !!!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnie

čestitam venera21!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy: !!

----------


## lastavica1979

ajme venera cestitam super jako sam sretna

----------


## petra30

Venera, wow, bravo za betu i ČESTITAM od srca  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

I da, nema nikoga ovaj tjedan gore tak da nemojte zvati jer je "butiga" zatvorena

----------


## lastavica1979

Petra ja sam vec tak jadna od svega i posla i skole i mpo tak da sam rekla da cemo pokusat i mm i ja pit tu macinu travu jer vec kod 2 slucaja je djelovala,al uzasna je za pit katastrofa nemogu opisat imam osjecaj kad ju popijem da cu povracat,a i mu isto tak al eto zrtvovat cu se za sve

----------


## Tibi

*venera* ajme prekrasna vijest, jeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:  čestim od srca  :Heart:

----------


## matahari

ČESTITAM Venera!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 








> Aurora, ipak neću moći.  Moram do dr. po još uputnica. Sad su mi javili moji da mi je beta 191 !!!!!

----------


## kiara79

Bravo Venera baš sam sretna,čestitam... :Very Happy: 
eto,upornost se isplati...BRAVOOOO curo... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MAJONI974

Venera čestitam!

----------


## venera21

Hvala vam cure!!! :Yes: 

Uopće se nisam nadala, nisam imala nikakvih simptoma, tak da sam se već bila pomirila da idem na ivf u 9-om mj. I sad me iznenadilo!

----------


## FionaM

Venera, čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## petra30

> Petra ja sam vec tak jadna od svega i posla i skole i mpo tak da sam rekla da cemo pokusat i mm i ja pit tu macinu travu jer vec kod 2 slucaja je djelovala,al uzasna je za pit katastrofa nemogu opisat imam osjecaj kad ju popijem da cu povracat,a i mu isto tak al eto zrtvovat cu se za sve


Razumijem. Znam kak je kad je čovjek na izmaku snaga i pred zidom. Treba se boriti i probati sve jer je želja z životom u nama, za tim srcem ispod našeg, prejaka.
Držim vam fige da vam uspije  :Smile:

----------


## jadro

Venera, super, uživaj  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Toooo, *Venera*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Mislim da si vratila vjeru svim curama koje moraju inseminacije  :Smile:

----------


## delfin

*Bravo za Veneru!*

Opet ja sa nekim pitanjem...a koga ću pitati ako ne vas.
Zanima me, ako je postupak stimulirani da li sami plaćamo lijekove?

----------


## delfin

Opet ja sa nekim pitanjem...a koga ću pitati ako ne vas.
Zanima me, ako je postupak stimulirani da li sami plaćamo lijekove?


Pročitala sam postove u nazad par mjeseci našla odgovor. Znači imamo pravo na 6 besplatnih stimuliranih postupaka,prirodnjaci se tu ne ubrajaju.
 Pozz svima!

----------


## mia74

Drage moje,dugo se nisam javljala..ali sam s vremenom na vrijeme čitala šta ima...
*Venera,čestitam* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Nadam se da ću i ja upasti u 9.mjesecu...bit će gužva..čak sam noćas sanjala da sam se "sama"stimulirala i poskrivečki došla na punkciju :Laughing: 
Toliko sam pukla od silne želje da uđem ponovno u postupak u 9.mj..

----------


## venera21

Curke, moja beta danas 489 !!!

----------


## Tibi

*venera* super beta i neka sve bude super do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

*andream* molim te isprazni pp

----------


## Marnie

venera21, odlično  :Very Happy: !! Samo neka i dalje ide tako dobro  :Smile:

----------


## venera21

> Curke, moja beta danas 489 !!!


Beta br. 3 .....1878    :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 





Svim curama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kaj im treba!

----------


## Marnie

prekrasno venera  :Very Happy: !!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Savršeno, Venera!  :Very Happy:  Moraš nam objasniti kako se radi takva beta.

Ja dobila već menopure i protokol za 9.mj, jupiii!!!

----------


## Marnie

AuroraBlu, tako mi je drago da si u postupku već u 9. mj.! Imam nekako osjećaj da će ti to biti i zadnji  :Grin:

----------


## Marnie

Cure, da li neka od vas ima broj telefona na koji se treba naručiti za p&p savjetovanje u Vinogradskoj? I molila bih vrijeme naručivanja. Hvala!!

----------


## FionaM

Marnie, ja sam trenutno na poslu, ali trebala bih imati doma te podatke pa ako netko prije ne javi, strpi se do poslijepodne, ali sad sam na poslu našla potvrdu od pravnog savjetovanja na kojem piše broj 01/3787-111.

----------


## Marnie

Hvala FionaM. Negdje na forumu sam pročitala da se treba prvo zvati psihologa, jer oni dogovoaraju termin i za pravnika. Da li je to i dalje tako?

----------


## Marnie

zvala ovaj broj od Fione i sve dogovorila. Hvala!!

----------


## FionaM

Super, Marnie.....ma ne dogovara psiholog termin za pravnika nego se kod psihologa malo duže čeka (do desetak dana) pa su nama preporučili da prvo dogovorimo psihologa i tek onda nazovemo pravnicu (jer njoj uvijek paše) da ne moramo dolaziti dva puta već da obavimo sve u jednom danu (nismo iz Zg). Ne znam jel' još uvijek tako. Imače, imaju ti naše sestre gore broj za psihologa pa možeš i njih zvrcnuti ako ti je hitno.

----------


## FionaM

Evo Marnie našla sam broj i za psihologa - 01/3787-734. Ako se dobro sjećam mislim da je ta doktorica imala samo četvrtkom poslijepodnevni termin, ali nazovi pa pitaj.

----------


## andream

Mi smo se baš guštali da ćemo imati to PP savjetovanje i doći na njega s bebicom, u stilu što će nam oni reći pametnoga, kad ono ne moramo to obavljati jer već imamo postupke od prije.

----------


## Tibi

*AuroraBlu* wow, super da već imaš protokol i injekcije. Neka ovo bude dobitni postupak  :Heart: 
*andream*  :Laughing:  mogu si zamisliti scenu gdje vi ulazite na P&P sa bebicom, mislim da bi i P i P ostali samo  :Shock:  
mogu vam reći da jedva čekam jesen pa da svi skupa krenemo u akciju  :Dancing Fever:  i da nam jesen bude plodna i donese nam ono što najviše želimo na svijetu  :Love:

----------


## venera21

> Savršeno, Venera!  Moraš nam objasniti kako se radi takva beta.
> 
> Ja dobila već menopure i protokol za 9.mj, jupiii!!!


Aurora bravo, drago mi je da si se uspjela ubaciti u jesenski vlakić!!!

----------


## petra30

Prijavljujem se kao friška vinogradska trudnica
9dpt - 20,77 beta
12 dpt - 105,70
14 dpt - 243,00

vratili su mi jednu trodnevnu osmostaničnu mrvu
sada čekamo srčeko  :Smile:

----------


## Zeena

petra30, venera21 cestitke!  :Heart: 

mene bas nema nesto na f jer se laganini odmaram za jesen....  :Embarassed:

----------


## AuroraBlu

O, kakvo iznenađenje *Petra30*, čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  Jel to bio stimulirani?

Divno, kako se zaredalo...

*Zeena*, mi ćemo skupa u 9.mj  :Smile:

----------


## petra30

Aurora i Zeena, hvala na čestitkama  :Smile: 
Prošli je ciklus bio stimulirani, imala sam 19 stanica, 16 zrelih, 13 smo zamrznuli. 
Od 8 odmrznutih, samo jedna je preživjela, ali nije se razvijala dalje. Ova trudnoća mi je iz prirodnog ciklusa i tog jednog punktiranog folikula u kojem je bila ova junačka stanica.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ovo je stvarno predivno iznenađenje! Mogu zamislit koliko si bila razočarana u 4.mj, kad se od 19 punktiranih stanica ništa nije dogodilo - dobro da si otišla odmah u prirodnjak. Ko ti je radio?

----------


## petra30

Kuna punkciju i transfer u stimuliranom, Tomić punkciju i transfer u prirodnjaku. I taj mi je postupak ostao u najboljem sjećanju jer nas je bilo puno, po krevetima smo sjedile po dvije-tri, a transfer je bio vesel, bial je jedna mlada cura koja nas je uveseljavala i isto je ostala trudna. Ukupno smo 3 trudnice sa tog transfera  :Smile:

----------


## venera21

> Prijavljujem se kao friška vinogradska trudnica
> 9dpt - 20,77 beta
> 12 dpt - 105,70
> 14 dpt - 243,00
> 
> vratili su mi jednu trodnevnu osmostaničnu mrvu
> sada čekamo srčeko


Vau Petra, baš si me iznenadila. Nije te dugo bilo tu kod nas, i evo sad-trudna, čestitam od srca!!!    :Heart:

----------


## petra30

Hvala, Venera od srca  :Smile: 
Nisam jedno dugo vrijeme imala što za napisati, a onda kad je sve krenulo  :Smile: 
Neka samo bude dobro

----------


## Marnie

čestitam petra od  :Heart:  i želim ti laku i dobru trudnoću  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Dodirko

*petra30* 


> Ukupno smo 3 trudnice sa tog transfera


kada si bila na transferu?

----------


## AuroraBlu

I Bebica2009 je ostala trudna sad u 5.mj.u stimuliranom. Kuna joj je radio.

Joj, baš se veselim postupku u 9.mj. Kad čitam o svim ovim trudnoćama jedva čekam svoju punkciju!  :Smile:

----------


## mia74

*Petra30*,čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dodirko

Uh da zaboravih!!!

*Petra30*,čestitam!!!    :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Tibi

Ajme prekrasnih li vijesti ovih dana  :Zaljubljen: 
*Petra30* čestitam od srca i želim ti dosadnu školsku trudnoću do kraja  :Heart: 
joj curke jedva čekam jesen i držim nam fige da se sve potrpamo u jesenski vlakić  :Love:

----------


## petra30

cure, hvala vam svima na lijepim željama  od srca  :Smile: 

i da odgovorim Dodirko - bila sam na transferu 19.06. (bila je subota i bilo nas je 5 cura u sobi)

----------


## Dodirko

Bila sam prva lijevo do zida ... kod mene ni ovaj puta ništa... .... Tko je treća trudnica?

I da, stvarno, transfer sa najboljim raspoloženjem... 

Baš sam sretna zbog tebe  :Heart:

----------


## venera21

> Hvala, Venera od srca 
> Nisam jedno dugo vrijeme imala što za napisati, a onda kad je sve krenulo 
> Neka samo bude dobro



Bit će dobro, ne brini!
Kad su ti rekli da dođeš na UZV? Ja idem 15.7.

----------


## andream

Dodirko, koliko mi je tužno što nije ni ovaj put uspjelo, ipak mi je drago što ćemo se družiti skupa na jesen.
Nadam se da će naš jesenski vlakić svima biti dobitan.

----------


## nina1

> Prijavljujem se kao friška vinogradska trudnica


čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## petra30

> Bila sam prva lijevo do zida ... kod mene ni ovaj puta ništa... .... Tko je treća trudnica?
> 
> I da, stvarno, transfer sa najboljim raspoloženjem... 
> 
> Baš sam sretna zbog tebe


ja sam bila u krevetu do vrata, trudnice su ona do mene i ona cura u krevetu do prozora što je bila u općoj anesteziji  :Smile: , tak su mi rekle sestre
stvarno je bio najbolji transfer ikad, tako sam se dobro osjećala..
hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## petra30

> Bit će dobro, ne brini!
> Kad su ti rekli da dođeš na UZV? Ja idem 15.7.


rekla mi je sestra nek još nazovem, ali sam si već organizirala uzv 21.07. - onda bi se stvarno već trebalo nešto vidjeti i jedva čekam  :Smile:

----------


## andream

cure, da li i do kada pratite trudnoće u Vinogradskoj?

----------


## Anana1

*cure*, samo da vam se javim, čestitam novim trudnicama i poželim sreću jesenskom vlakiću!
puno mislim na vas i želim vam svu sreću svijeta koju smo mi dobili prije 4 mjeseca na tom istom odjelu!

*andream*, kada dr. ustanovi trudnoću kaže ti da ideš dolje u ginekološku na preglede. ma mi smo se švercale i gore pa nas je Kuna vodio dolje i dolje pregledavao.
ja sad svoju mrvu pratim u Viliju.

----------


## kiara79

Petra draga...jako mi je drago zbog tebe.. :Klap: 
čestitam od srca... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## petra30

> Petra draga...jako mi je drago zbog tebe..
> čestitam od srca...


hvala  :Heart:

----------


## matahari

drage nove trudnice, veeeeeeeeelike čestitke! zna li netko kad se dr. Tomić vraća s godišnjeg?

----------


## Marnie

MPO dio u Vinogradskoj počinje raditi 20.08.. Do tada nema nikoga.

----------


## matahari

hvala Marnie!



> MPO dio u Vinogradskoj počinje raditi 20.08.. Do tada nema nikoga.

----------


## venera21

Curke, evo da prijavim, jučer vidla jedno  :Heart: , ostala sam bez teksta!!



Inače, dr. K je od danas na GO, a sestre od 02.08.

----------


## Tibi

*venera* prekrasno  :Zaljubljen: , neka sve bude super do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Venera*  :Very Happy:  kako me vesele ovakve vijesti  :Heart:

----------


## venera21

Cure, hvala vam od srca!

----------


## petra30

Venera, kako lijepe vijesti za  :Heart: , čestitam!!!!

----------


## Dodirko

Petra, sorry nisam vidjela, kako je tvoje srčeko?

----------


## petra30

> Petra, sorry nisam vidjela, kako je tvoje srčeko?


Ne znam još, sutra se prvi put slušamo  :Smile:

----------


## Dodirko

:Zaljubljen:   javi!

----------


## petra30

javim se u četvrtak  :Smile:

----------


## petra30

evo, da se javim - naš mrvek ima 8,5 mm i kuca srce ko veliko  :Heart: ,  :Heart:

----------


## Dodirko

:Heart:  a savršeno!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Marnie

prekrasno petra30  :Smile: !

----------


## AuroraBlu

Jupiii, Petra!!! Jedno prekrasno ljeto je pred tobom  :Smile:

----------


## venera21

Bravo Petra za  :Heart: !

Koji je tebi sad tjedan? Ja sam danas 6+ 6/7 (sutra točno 7 tjedana)! Kaj ti je rekao dr.? Kad slijedeći put moraš doći na UZV?

----------


## petra30

Drage moje, hvala vam na čestitkama  :Smile: 
Danas sam 7+1 i na sljedeći uzv idem za 4 tjedna - Venera, mi ćemo imati isti termin poroda  :Smile: 
Još uvijek ne vjerujem kako je to sićušno srce kucalo, stvarno je taj život čudo

----------


## lastavica1979

Curke jel koja zna da li ce me dr T trazit briseve u 9 mj imam od 1mj zadnje

----------


## AuroraBlu

Mislim da neće. Ja imam sve nalaze od 9.i 10.mj.2009 pa me ništa nije tražio da ponavljam sad za 9.mj.

----------


## lastavica1979

onda super mislila sam da napravim prije privatno jer me stalno davi s tim brisevima i papom stalno samo to pregledava

----------


## venera21

Da, neopisivo! Baš super kaj ćemo imati isti termin poroda! 

Cure, ja ne znam da li do kraja trudnoće treba dolaziti na UZV kod dr.T ili dr.K?

----------


## andream

> Cure, ja ne znam da li do kraja trudnoće treba dolaziti na UZV kod dr.T ili dr.K?


Ovo i mene zanima iako (još) nisam trudna  :Grin:

----------


## ema

> Da, neopisivo! Baš super kaj ćemo imati isti termin poroda! 
> 
> Cure, ja ne znam da li do kraja trudnoće treba dolaziti na UZV kod dr.T ili dr.K?


ej drage ne treba, meni je moj gdr rekao da ako ja zelim mogu cjelu trudnocu kod dr K.ili ne moram, moja dobra volja....

----------


## venera21

Ema, nije te dugo bilo ovdje, kakvi su tvoji planovi?

ZNači, mogu se kontolirati i kod dr. Kune i kod svoje socijalne? 

A jel onda moram i roditi u Vinogradskoj?
Mislim, ne bi bilo loše pošto dr. Kunu već znam, jel tak?

----------


## NikolinicaB

drage moje..najdraže suborke..
Nikako da vam se javim, ali svaki dan vjerujte mislim na vas i pitam se dali je koja trudna ( za Peru sam saznala iz drugih izvora ) ali od starih cura..
Aurora vidim čeka 9 mjesec, Marni?Gabi? Dali se šta javljala Anna bila sam sa njom u kontaktu kada je ostala trudna ali nije mi se više javljala pa mi je bilo glupo zvati...
Inače mi smo super službeno na porodiljnom od 27.07 :Very Happy:  imali radove doma i ovaj tjedan služebo ulozimo u finale u 35+...još 3 tjedna i ja bi bila sretna da nam se naša Paula Anđela ( simbolika kao Anđelak kojega smo dugo čekali) pridruži...
Molim izvjšetaje :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Marnie

NinaB, baš mi je drago čuti tvoje novosti  :Smile: . Kako to vrijeme leti, pa još malo i vaša curica će biti s vama  :Very Happy: !
Od nas "starih" cura Gabi25 ide u Mb na jesen, mislim da neće na postupke kod nas do tada. Ja čekam 9. mjesec, pa ću se javiti dr. T za prirodnjak. AuroraBlu ide na jesen na stimulirani, a za ostale cure ne znam.
Želim ti lagani porod i da ti što prije prođe vrijeme u očekivanju tvoje curice  :Smile: .

----------


## ema

> Ema, nije te dugo bilo ovdje, kakvi su tvoji planovi?
> 
> ZNači, mogu se kontolirati i kod dr. Kune i kod svoje socijalne? 
> 
> A jel onda moram i roditi u Vinogradskoj?
> Mislim, ne bi bilo loše pošto dr. Kunu već znam, jel tak?


  ma da možes se kontrolirati gdje god zeliš...., a za porod ne znam valjda možes isto u vinogradsku....
 A moji planovi.... 9MJESEC...naravno....

----------


## Gabi25

Nina draga ajme pa zar je to već tako blizu??? Vrijeme leti ko ludo, još mali i vaš je anđelak sa vama  :Zaljubljen: 
Marnie te je lijepo izvijestila o svemu, ja čekam Mb u 12. mjesecu a do tada nikakvi postupci kod nas... Čuvam živčeke za Maribor :Grin: 

Svim mojim ''starim'' curama puno vibrica da što prije postanu trudnice a isto tako i svim novima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Marnie, Aurorablu, ema :Love:

----------


## NikolinicaB

drage moje hvala vam na lijepim željama.Još samo da prođe porod i onda samo na konju..
Evo baš danas smo bili na ulz i mala je bucka ( hm na mamu  :Smile:  )....
Vidim da su novopečene trudnice pisale o pregledima kod dr T i dr K. Ja sam išla prva 3 puta i onda sam prestala jer ipak sam zauzimala mjesto curama za MPO i premjestila se na odijel i privatno. Ja ne kažem da nisu stručnjaci u tome dijelu ali moja preporuka je rađe odjel ili negdje drugdje.Dr Košec u Vinogradskoj je supač pa...
Gabica iskrene figice ti držim za Maribor kao i Marni i Aurori za 9 mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~
gabi ti imaš moj broj moba pa mi se javite kada bude neka kavica ili kada si u ZG.

pusa svima uz SRETNO

----------


## petra30

NinaB, već sitno brojite vas dvije, kako to vrijeme leti  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Da, evo mi brojimo 9.tjedan, rastemo, debljamo se i sve je dobro.
Vibramo za sve cure koje tek kreću u postupke da im bude uspješno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------

